# Do Erika's straps deserve the price?



## Arkanjel

I love nato straps, for me they are the most comfortable straps in summer and in winter.

so, I'm thinking about to buy a Erika's nato strap in desert colour.

The price is 55€ (whit shipping), normal nato in good quality is 3-4€.

Does it deserve the price?








https://goo.gl/images/rGdXBW


----------



## smille76

No.

Glorified elastic/textile band.

I have 2 and while they give you a great fit due to the infinitely adjustable elastic hook, the texture is rough and uncomfortable. Also, the lug size is neither 22mm or 20mm...something in between and fits randomly either too loose or too tight.

The watchgecko NATO with a marine nationale look is a better buy IMO.

Cheers

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Arkanjel

smille76 said:


> No.
> 
> Glorified elastic/textile band.
> 
> I have 2 and while they give you a great fit due to the infinitely adjustable elastic hook, the texture is rough and uncomfortable. Also, the lug size is neither 22mm or 20mm...something in between and fits randomly either too loose or too tight.
> 
> The watchgecko NATO with a marine nationale look is a better buy IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Seb
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


Thanks,

But I like erika's overall about elastic hook, because look like comfortable, 
I can't find another nato with a similar textil.


----------



## smille76

Arkanjel said:


> Thanks,
> 
> But I like erika's overall about elastic hook, because look like comfortable,
> I can't find another nato with a similar textil.


Try a watchgecko NATO with the marine nationale colors.

The textile they use is very soft, thin, flexible and comfortable and the strap wears less bulky than a real MN from Erika.

Cheers

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Michael Day

Absolutely not. But if you want one you have to pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skunkworks

smille76 said:


> Try a watchgecko NATO with the marine nationale colors.
> 
> The textile they use is very soft, thin, flexible and comfortable and the strap wears less bulky than a real MN from Erika.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Seb
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


I have both the gecko and the Erikas and I like the Erikas more mostly because it is LESS bulky and more comfortable than the gecko NATO. It's the 2 layers of strap under the watch with a NATO I don't like, and all the extra tucked up fabric. Definitely Erikas seems overpriced, but people pay it and the market sets the price I suppose. I actually just ordered another Erikas, so to me they are worth it, but I probably have 100 NATO's and only 2 Erikas. If you just want the look, grab the gecko tho.









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel

smille76 said:


> Try a watchgecko NATO with the marine nationale colors.
> 
> The textile they use is very soft, thin, flexible and comfortable and the strap wears less bulky than a real MN from Erika.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Seb
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70





skunkworks said:


> I have both the gecko and the Erikas and I like the Erikas more mostly because it is LESS bulky and more comfortable than the gecko NATO. It's the 2 layers of strap under the watch with a NATO I don't like, and all the extra tucked up fabric. Definitely Erikas seems overpriced, but people pay it and the market sets the price I suppose. I actually just ordered another Erikas, so to me they are worth it, but I probably have 100 NATO's and only 2 Erikas. If you just want the look, grab the gecko tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


thank you so much!!!

I want the erika's not for the look, i don't like field look of the nato, I want it for the comfortable and durability, because I love to use nato all year, in summer, winter, mountain, beach, doing sport or even whith a shirt.

I have over 50 natos too, in so many colours, but in the end I love solid colors, grey, black, veige, red.....

I was thinking in sahara erika's nato, is veige.

I prefer less bulky, and you are true, i prefer erika's way than normally natos, i don't like how to look like the extra material with same watches


----------



## smille76

Hi,

You seem pretty much convinced to get one without asking for advice here.

Try one and see for yourself. They have their advantages vs a regular NATO strap but they are quite overpriced and the feel of the material is quite rough. 

They are not bad but I won't get another for sure.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Arkanjel

If i find something better or cheaper but with the things that i like from erika's i will buy it, i don't care the company or the name of the nato.


----------



## TJ Boogie

I just bought 2, so we'll see. Erika's customer service was incredible.

Here are my expectations: 1. Comfort. 2. Durability 3. Syling 4. Adjustment to the perfect size without the extra fabric 5. 1 pass of fabric under the watch, so it will lay almost flat on my wrist

We'll see, I bought a great navy blue Trident for my Tudor, and an Original for my OVM. They should arrive soon.


----------



## Arkanjel

TJ Boogie said:


> I just bought 2, so we'll see. Erika's customer service was incredible.
> 
> Here are my expectations: 1. Comfort. 2. Durability 3. Syling 4. Adjustment to the perfect size without the extra fabric 5. 1 pass of fabric under the watch, so it will lay almost flat on my wrist
> 
> We'll see, I bought a great navy blue Trident for my Tudor, and an Original for my OVM. They should arrive soon.


This is what i'm searching 1,2,4


----------



## wtma

On the contrary I find it not comfortable at all. If I’m wearing it too tight my wrist will get itchy after a while, and if too loose the watch will slide up and down. Doesn’t look good too imo, especially with thicker watches.

The strap is well made though, but I still prefer seatbelt nato (Toxic Shiznit, Phenome) for both comfort and looks. Hoping you will find it good though, it’s quite amount of money for a textile strap. Good luck.


----------



## chosenhandle

TJ Boogie said:


> I just bought 2, so we'll see. Erika's customer service was incredible.
> 
> Here are my expectations: 1. Comfort. 2. Durability 3. Syling 4. Adjustment to the perfect size without the extra fabric 5. 1 pass of fabric under the watch, so it will lay almost flat on my wrist
> 
> We'll see, I bought a great navy blue Trident for my Tudor, and an Original for my OVM. They should arrive soon.


I have 2 and they check every box you listed. They are so comfortable that I literally forget that I am wearing a watch. I ordered an original with lume stripe for my Zodiac Super Seawolf and it looks great both in the light and in the dark. I put a black strap on my Seiko SAGQ007 Phoenix diver and can't believe how light and comfortable the watch is now.

Are they overpriced? That is up to the buyer to decide. I personally support Erika because she has invested a lot of her time and effort in re-introducing the strap to the market and I want to support her efforts.


----------



## ebtromba

smille76 said:


> No.
> 
> Glorified elastic/textile band.
> 
> I have 2 and while they give you a great fit due to the infinitely adjustable elastic hook, the texture is rough and uncomfortable. Also, the lug size is neither 22mm or 20mm...something in between and fits randomly either too loose or too tight.
> 
> The watchgecko NATO with a marine nationale look is a better buy IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Seb
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


"Amazing. Everything you just said is wrong" - Luke Skywalker

J/k I do like my MN straps though. Find them very comfortable.


----------



## ebtromba

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You seem pretty much convinced to get one without asking for advice here.
> 
> Try one and see for yourself. They have their advantages vs a regular NATO strap but they are quite overpriced and the feel of the material is quite rough.
> 
> They are not bad but I won't get another for sure.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


Regarding the roughness, I feel like it smoothes out over time.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil

I love them. Even if you wear them snug, you never feel the need to loosen them during the course of the day because of its elasticity. I also really like the rugged look of it’s hook. However, I prefer my older Erika strap without the MN logo. 

Since it is customizable with different thread colors, and she does custom fit it to your wrist size, I think that the price is very much justified. Not to mention that the little hand written note from her that comes with the strap makes you feel loved.


----------



## chosenhandle

for what its worth, I just emailed Erika about ordering a 3rd strap. I received an auto-reply that said that due to a sad family matter, she would be unable to respond until May 1. Sorry to hear but I guess that means if you don't have the strap now, you won't be able to get one until May.


----------



## Des2471

chosenhandle said:


> for what its worth, I just emailed Erika about ordering a 3rd strap. I received an auto-reply that said that due to a sad family matter, she would be unable to respond until May 1. Sorry to hear but I guess that means if you don't have the strap now, you won't be able to get one until May.


I think that Erika's email and website state that, due to sad family circumstances, she won't be able to respond until Thursday, 1st March.


----------



## chosenhandle

Des2471 said:


> I think that Erika's email and website state that, due to sad family circumstances, she won't be able to respond until Thursday, 1st March.


just checked, my email says May 1st. I sure hope its March!


----------



## kurt1962

I was going to buy one because I love the look and history yet could not just the price. I want the olive and yellow stripe look and decided on a nato strap from Wrist Candy. However, I need a greater mm for this watch, great on my Wenger Military watch so I'm switching.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

IMHO, well worth the price. Comfortable, robust, adjustable, and enough color options to match any watch.
dP


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

Dan Pierce said:


> IMHO, well worth the price. Comfortable, robust, adjustable, and enough color options to match any watch.
> dP


I agree; just got my first MN from Erika and find it to be exceptionally comfortable. The fabric is robust, but its stretchiness makes it one of the most comfortable straps I've worn -- more so than any of the 50-odd NATO/Zulu straps I have, including those made from seatbelt materials.

One minor nit: the hook can be very fiddly to engage as the tolerances are tight. But once fastened, I hardly notice that I have the watch on -- and since there's only a single piece of fabric under the watch, it has a significantly lower profile on the wrist. Whether it is worth €50 is up to the buyer, but imho the fulfilled promises of adjustability, durability and overall fit justify the price.


----------



## Dan Pierce

SomeAssemblyRequired said:


> I agree; just got my first MN from Erika and find it to be exceptionally comfortable. The fabric is robust, but its stretchiness makes it one of the most comfortable straps I've worn -- more so than any of the 50-odd NATO/Zulu straps I have, including those made from seatbelt materials.
> 
> One minor nit: the hook can be very fiddly to engage as the tolerances are tight. But once fastened, I hardly notice that I have the watch on -- and since there's only a single piece of fabric under the watch, it has a significantly lower profile on the wrist. Whether it is worth €50 is up to the buyer, but imho the fulfilled promises of adjustability, durability and overall fit justify the price.


It does take a bit of practice to insert the hook but with just a few attempts and it's a fast install on the wrist.

Just ordered a second from Erika, 20mm Black Ops w/ red center line for my Marathon SAR.
dP


----------



## kurt1962

So, after trying a few option I settled on a vinyl cut stencil and an acrylic craft paint to add the numbers to the Wrist Candy strap and switched it over to my Pro Diver. I like the look and $15 I can't complain. Lots of compliments too, which is nice. I'm doing another one for a friend.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaarci

As far as I can tell, Erika’s Straps is the only company in the world that makes elastic NATO straps!

Does anyone know of another company?

I would like to try one, but for about 1/3 the price!


----------



## stevens

Gaarci said:


> As far as I can tell, Erika's Straps is the only company in the world that makes elastic NATO straps!
> 
> Does anyone know of another company?
> 
> I would like to try one, but for about 1/3 the price!


The only other stretchy one piece strap I've ever found is silicone, and they are much cheaper. BluShark and cheapestnato has them. Stretchy straps are fantastic, and I'm waiting for one from Erika in the mail, hoping it's more substantial and fashionable than the thin silicone.


----------



## DImGR

no


----------



## Chasovnik

I personally love the MN. Contrary to what most people here have stated...it is not in the slightest bulky. It is measurably less bulky than your standard Nato. And...the ability to microadjust is unparalleled. That being said, I also love Natos, just depends on the watch. To me, it's worth every penny.

For Natos, I've been wearing them in a different way lately that's more comfortable to me. I always disliked that bulky side bunch with the buckles. And, sometimes the Natos are just a tad short if you wear them the standard way. I recommend you give this a try! This is just a random clip, but shows it pretty clearly. The only thing I do different is I tuck the end under, instead of over. It hides it better.






Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## bipyjamas

Have a Erika strap in khaki and its super comfy and sturdy for me. Mine was from before the buckle was getting stamped, so fabric stock may have been different. 100% satisfied with it.

Natos just have too much hardware, loops, folds, length, etc for me. Have always had to take a knife, needle and thread to the ones I've owned (incl. Omega's).


----------



## Dan Pierce

Second MN from Erika, this time for the SAR. Another great combo.
dP


----------



## Tanjecterly

After a couple of weeks with Erika’s straps on my Halios Seaforth with the Trident version and now with the Black Ops version on my Damasko, I can unequivocally state that they are definitely worth it. It’s an excellent summer strap and is very comfortable and much less bulky than standard NATOs. I am thinking of getting a couple more.


----------



## kplam

That looks great! Is that the Trident color? Would you say it is more like a dark grey than a navy? I find all the pics I see online make it look like a dark grey rather than navy as it is labelled.



Dan Pierce said:


> Second MN from Erika, this time for the SAR. Another great combo.
> dP


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^ It's more dark blue mixed with grey. Looks dark but when you move it, you can see the hints of blue.


----------



## Dan Pierce

kplam said:


> That looks great! Is that the Trident color? Would you say it is more like a dark grey than a navy? I find all the pics I see online make it look like a dark grey rather than navy as it is labelled.


Thanks! Mine is the Black Ops w/ red stripe [my favorite beer]. And it looks black to me. But I'm colorblind so what do I know?:-d
dP


----------



## Tanjecterly

I think the Black Ops is more versatile although the blue Trident is good. But I'm having a hard time figuring out which one the grey Mirage can go onto. So right now, I'm thinking the Mirage is less versatile.


----------



## DImGR

no they do not and i do not like her because she keeps raising the price for this strap just because people keep buying them 

3 years ago i bought one from her for 35 EUR . A week later i asked for a second one and she quoted me 45 EUR soi declined and now one of her straps costs close to 80 EUR ( vintage colour with bronze buckle ) 
Its not a money thing but we are not idiots so i have blacklisted her and her straps


----------



## Karkarov

72 USD (plus shipping maybe) for a nato with a cool buckle design? How about no, hell no. For that I could easily get a high quality leather strap from someone like Hirsch or Panatine, or probably 2 really nice rubber straps. For only 20-30 more I could get a super engineer bracelet, and for the price of two of her straps I could get a custom made strap to my exact specs using a wide range of potential exotic materials and designs.

There is no value here. She probably makes 30+pounds on every strap she sells.


----------



## Tanjecterly

This is not a NATO. It's similar but totally different operation and feel. I think this one is much more effective than a standard NATO.


----------



## Chromejob

Hrm. So as she's gotten popular and sold MORE straps, she RAISED the price, rather than lowered it. _Instant retirement fund! Yay! _

Sorry I missed out on the initial flash. :-\


----------



## The Professional

Just get one, if you don't like it sell it to someone. Plenty of people who like them.


----------



## JLS36

Chromejob said:


> Hrm. So as she's gotten popular and sold MORE straps, she RAISED the price, rather than lowered it. _Instant retirement fund! Yay! _
> 
> Sorry I missed out on the initial flash. :-\


These are simply amazing, soft, supple, easy to use and they are not a Nato. Well with the cost.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Really can't express how much I like these straps.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

I was going to start my own thread, but saw this and had to comment. Just got my first one yesterday. I set it up wrong and didn't have my wrist going through the loop. Wow. That was uncomfortable and the watch was flopping around. I sent Erika an email, she replied, and all is well in the world now. This is crazy comfortable. I have purchased 100+ Natos over the years. I have a stable of 10 that are my go-to's now. I think in one day, this has passed all of them.

I like my Nato strap to be tight on the wrist... but not too tight. If the strap slides around at all, it is too loose for me. Sometimes it is perfect, sometimes not, depending on the temp outside and the swelling of your wrist. Because of the elasticity of the Erika strap, it sits snug on the wrist but not tight. I'm guessing it will be solid on the wrist all the time. Not sure about the longevity of the elasticity or how it wears when wet, but so far, it is amazing.

Sent from my Moto X Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

I am reading this actually wearing one. I had to look down to remind me. The straps are great. I appreciate a handmade strap, leather, canvas...Erika's are really different and when I saw one on Instagram for MKII on a Paradive, I ordered one. Then ordered another one in black. She is cool, a craftsman and communicates great. Whats all the *****ing? Straps are fun and there is so many choices out there, so many craftsmen making straps, it's almost overwhelming...almost


----------



## heboil

Here is a shot on a blue faced Alpiner 4. I didn't get it for this watch, but what are general thoughts of the combo? Thanks.


----------



## Tonystix

Looks good.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Looks good as others have said.


----------



## that 1 guy

I have two of these straps with two more on the way. They are more comfortable than anything else I have worn. I use them mainly on watches that I wear when working on the water. They dry quickly, have held up well so far (6 months of weekly use), have added security if a spring bar breaks, and I feel that they are safer than a NATO or ZULU. Let me explain the last bit; if they were to get snagged they have enough give to allow me to pull my hand free. With a NATO or ZULU made of high strength webbing with no give if one is snagged either you go with or the hand gets injured. I thankfully have not needed to test this out. To answer the question I think the MN straps are worth the price...great customer service for a sewn to order strap that is unique and robust.


----------



## Chasovnik

heboil said:


> Here is a shot on a blue faced Alpiner 4. I didn't get it for this watch, but what are general thoughts of the combo? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 13078233


I've never seen that one. I may have to spend a little time checking out their catalog! Great combo, also.

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Easy to find perfect combos for these amazingly comfortable straps.
dP


----------



## ds760476

I don’t think anything in this hobby is really worth the $.

that said, I love my MN strap and am considering more.


----------



## ebtromba

Chasovnik said:


> I personally love the MN. Contrary to what most people here have stated...it is not in the slightest bulky. It is measurably less bulky than your standard Nato. And...the ability to microadjust is unparalleled. That being said, I also love Natos, just depends on the watch. To me, it's worth every penny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


This. So much this. Very well said.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Dan Pierce said:


> Easy to find perfect combos for these amazingly comfortable straps.
> dP


Is that a white stripe on a gray band? Sometimes it's hard to tell from a photo. The cross-stitch looks whiter than the stripe, so I'm wondering whether the stripe is light blue.


----------



## theEntreriCode

I have one. Its a very nice strap, whether it is worth the money...well I don't know. It's expensive for what it is and you have to know that before you get one.


----------



## Dan Pierce

CHJ001 said:


> Is that a white stripe on a gray band? Sometimes it's hard to tell from a photo. The cross-stitch looks whiter than the stripe, so I'm wondering whether the stripe is light blue.


Yes, white stripe on gray. 
dP


----------



## househalfman

I received the lumed version last week and wore it last weekend. While it’s super nice, the only reason why I paid as much as I did was because no one else offer the same material as far as I know. Otherwise I don’t think it’s worth more than $50 delivered to the US. 

I hope someone comes out with a similar offering for a fraction of what she’s asking for by the time I’m ready to buy the trident version in a few months.


----------



## William

I will admit that they are pricey but I'm worth it. This was around $80 .


----------



## MakaveliSK

Just ordered 2 of these. One blue and one grey! I look forward to getting getting these... Thanks for all of the feedback on here. 

Sent from my Note


----------



## wtma

househalfman said:


> I hope someone comes out with a similar offering for a fraction of what she's asking for by the time I'm ready to buy the trident version in a few months.


This.
All it needs is a little competition. There's NDC straps though, but based on pictures it looks like this strap is a bit of lower quality compared to Erika's (ie. stitching is not as refined, options is lacking too).


----------



## Dan Pierce

William said:


> I will admit that they are pricey but I'm worth it. This was around $80 .


Agreed, kinda pricey. But where else are you gonna go for the ability to create a great combo like this? Add super comfort & fit, it quickly becomes a better value.
dP


----------



## Tanjecterly

Black Ops Grey on Helson Sharkmaster.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Tanjecterly said:


> Black Ops Grey on Helson Sharkmaster.


Another cracking combo.:-!
dP


----------



## DutchMartin

Have one on my Seawolf, it wears great. Do change straps a lot but this one I seem to pick over the NATO straps. 
As mentioned above the size is just over 22mm but just a fraction. Doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## heboil

What do you think of this Photoshop magic I did? Looking at the Trident (blue) on a few watches... with a white stripe. Looking for opinions.

TIA.


----------



## Carl.1

They do appear to be rather overpriced for what they are.

Must admit though now I am in France I do like the idea of a French army strap over my NATO straps, unless I see one though at a reasonable price I will not bother.

One thing that I wonder about though is longevity, elastic always seems to get a but worn, does any-one out there that has worn theirs a lot have an opinion?


----------



## Carl.1

They do appear to be rather overpriced for what they are.

Must admit though now I am in France I do like the idea of a French army strap over my NATO straps, unless I see one though at a reasonable price I will not bother.

One thing that I wonder about though is longevity, elastic always seems to get a but worn, does any-one out there that has worn theirs a lot have an opinion?


----------



## ebtromba

Here is my Marathon GSAR on an EO.

this strap literally saved this watch for me. Ie, I would have sold it were it not for this strap.

I am very particular about fit. I do not like bracelets, especially on big heavy watches, for this reason. I bought the gsar thinking I would wear it on a nato, or rubber. Kept running into the classic 'this hole is too small, but the next hole is too big' problem. In my experience, the bigger and heavier a watch is, the more likely this is to occur. Seemed to be the case with every single nato I owned.

But not on the EO. Fits perfect, and I can even easily adjust it during the day if I want without fully taking the watch off.

I now have just about every color she makes. Pretty big fan.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

ebtromba said:


> Here is my Marathon GSAR on an EO.
> 
> this strap literally saved this watch for me. Ie, I would have sold it were it not for this strap.
> 
> I am very particular about fit. I do not like bracelets, especially on big heavy watches, for this reason. I bought the gsar thinking I would wear it on a nato, or rubber. Kept running into the classic 'this hole is too small, but the next hole is too big' problem. In my experience, the bigger and heavier a watch is, the more likely this is to occur. Seemed to be the case with every single nato I owned.
> 
> But not on the EO. Fits perfect, and I can even easily adjust it during the day if I want without fully taking the watch off.
> 
> I now have just about every color she makes. Pretty big fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well done!

These straps work great w/ Marathons.
dP


----------



## ChiefJr




----------



## Tanjecterly

Seaforth on blue MN.


----------



## CV50

Would like to try one but I'm going to wait & see if I score Scurfa M.S. 18


----------



## berni29

Hi

I ordered two of these today. I like the idea, they are expensive, but one big advantage vs a NATO or Zuku is that there is no clasp to undo, so the watch is less likely to be dropped. Like a bracelet you just put your hand through the hole. 

Berni


----------



## MakaveliSK

I just got both of my Erika's straps in and they are really nice. Unfortunately one is the totally wrong color from what I ordered. The other one is exactly what I wanted. Great quality and super comfy!! Thanks to everyone for opening my eyes to these straps.









Sent from my Note


----------



## tiki5698

The new SWICK colored one looks nice, thinking about picking one up for my new propilot.


----------



## CHJ001

Just arrived only 5 days after shipping.


----------



## CHJ001

Just arrived only 5 days after shipping


----------



## CV50

MakaveliSK said:


> I just got both of my Erika's straps in and they are really nice. Unfortunately one is the totally wrong color from what I ordered. The other one is exactly what I wanted. Great quality and super comfy!! Thanks to everyone for opening my eyes to these straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note


Are they going to make it right?


----------



## MakaveliSK

CV50 said:


> Are they going to make it right?


Yes they are. They got back with me super quick after I emailed them and they are shipping me the correct strap with a return label to send back the wrong one. I should have the new one in the next day or two.

Sent from my Note


----------



## MakaveliSK

I just got the replacement new strap in for my shrouded monster and it is super nice!!! The colors match it so well with the dark blue strap, rep pinstripe, and light blue stitching. Just sexy!

Her customer service is amazing with super fast responses. Can't ask for anything more!









Sent from my Note


----------



## CV50

Nice combo, those pics are providing quite the influence ! Enjoy !


----------



## watchabel

So tempted to get an Erika's originals after all the pictures here!!!!


----------



## cochese2323

Yeah, this thread pushed me over the edge and I ordered one last week. Supposed to be here on Tuesday. Looking forward to seeing it and finding out how comfortable it is.


----------



## wolfhead

Erika's more comfortable than a nato imo.
View attachment 13151609

View attachment 13151611


----------



## burdy

I'll snap some more pics later but my Erika's MN strap just came in today. I know hairy dudes take horrible wrist only shots but my wife loves it, so you will have to live with that. The strap took exactly 10 days from order placement to doorstep...not bad coming from Spain and I am in the South Eastern U.S.

The fabric does not at all feel like it looks in pictures. It is much more sturdy of a material. It took a bit to get it adjusted right, but oh man, I love it. Never will a strap being too loose or too tight be a problem again. I think its a testament to this strap that I can wear this particular watch (44mm) on just a 6.0" wrist and it not look _too _outlandish, even in close up wrist only shots. This is the black ops strap, solid black with DLC hardware.


----------



## cochese2323

Got mine today and I do like it very much. Need to mess around with the adjustments to get the fit right and adjust where the hardware sits, but definitely a winner for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi

Yes i think they are worth the price but not exactly cheap. The big thing is the unlimited sizeing thats why i dint like natos, i never had one that felt that comfortable


----------



## cochese2323

After wearing for a couple weeks now, I must say I like it even more. Just so comfortable. Between the stretch of the material and the adjustability of the hardware, you always get the perfect fit.

Question for you guys....does anyone have the Sahara color?

I think it would look great on my new SBDC053 (blue dial/bezel) but I would be afraid of it getting really dirty really quick. Are these straps machine washable? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Worth every penny. So comfortable, so easy to adjust and they look great. I want a few more. This could get expensive...

The only little qualm I have is getting the clasp hooked, but that probably gets easier with age and as you get used to doing it.


----------



## riff raff

Guessing the clasp is not trust worthy for ocean use? (Gen beach, snorkeling, etc)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I don't know why it wouldn't be. It's hooked on there and the stitching seems pretty strong to me. I sure intend to use it for beach, pool, swimming, etc.


----------



## _Ferdia_

Dan Pierce said:


> IMHO, well worth the price. Comfortable, robust, adjustable, and enough color options to match any watch.
> dP


I was gonna get that same grey one for the 556. Looks so good on yours

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323

riff raff said:


> Guessing the clasp is not trust worthy for ocean use? (Gen beach, snorkeling, etc)


It would be trustworthy for me. Even if it comes unclasped, it should still stay on your wrist










You have to stretch the band some to actually get it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That's an excellent point I had not considered.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

cochese2323 said:


> Question for you guys....does anyone have the Sahara color?


20mm Erika on 19mm lugs


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

riff raff said:


> Guessing the clasp is not trust worthy for ocean use? (Gen beach, snorkeling, etc)


Yes. It is. These were used by French military divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErzengelG

Erika can demand this price, because obviously no one else knows where to source the material. If you live in a western country and produce something manually for luxury item collectors, it would be outwardly stupid to adapt the price to cheap Asian mass products, like the most Nato straps.


----------



## riff raff

Bingo, thanks!



cochese2323 said:


> It would be trustworthy for me. Even if it comes unclasped, it should still stay on your wrist
> 
> You have to stretch the band some to actually get it off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Rice and Gravy said:


> The only little qualm I have is getting the clasp hooked, but that probably gets easier with age and as you get used to doing it.


I had that same problem when I received my first one (I now have 3.) Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


----------



## leftnose

As I am sure you all know, the MM300 is a heavy watch. Being able to wear the MN slightly snug but still with the elastic properties of the strap make this the best strap I've found for this watch.

No, from a purely economical standpoint, the strap is overpriced. However, it's handmade to order, it's a niche product in a luxury market, and it's unique. Of course it's going to be over priced.

For me, for this watch, totally worth the price, though.


----------



## rogart

Don't think it so expensive? Not for what you get. They are comfy and long lasting. Go buy a leather for the same price. That wouldn't last that long. My old Erika strap look as good as the day i bought them.


----------



## mastercontrol

Her straps are overpriced, but until someone comes along with a directly competitive product she can charge what she wants.


----------



## smmht

My friend bought one and they really are comfortable and nice. I personally can't justify the price as it just is too much. But they are inded nice.


----------



## burdy

cimore000 said:


> My friend bought one and they really are comfortable and nice. I personally can't justify the price as it just is too much. But they are inded nice.


Unless you only wear Timex and G-shocks if you are attempting to justify any prices in the watch world you have the wrong hobby.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Got my second one in today. Like them better on smaller lighter watches for sure.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Does anyone have grey (no stripe) with issue number? I like the idea of it, just hesitant to pull the trigger. I have two with stripes. I'd like a great without a stripe, but fear it might be boring looking. The number however might look odd...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik

tiki5698 said:


> The new SWICK colored one looks nice, thinking about picking one up for my new propilot.


So, I also really like the Swick/SWCC strap for my Rado Captain Cook. But...am I gonna look like some SF wannabe? Is this some VERY specific Navy SEAL design that I'll get called out for wearing? I'm so close to getting this one.

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

ErzengelG said:


> Erika can demand this price, because obviously no one else knows where to source the material. If you live in a western country and produce something manually for luxury item collectors, it would be outwardly stupid to adapt the price to cheap Asian mass products, like the most Nato straps.


Yeah, I've thought that someone could apply for a US patent on the design and undercut her here.

But I feel like if this material were widely available she wouldn't be thee only game in town.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Chasovnik said:


> So, I also really like the Swick/SWCC strap for my Rado Captain Cook. But...am I gonna look like some SF wannabe? Is this some VERY specific Navy SEAL design that I'll get called out for wearing? I'm so close to getting this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


No. No one will notice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smmht

burdy said:


> Unless you only wear Timex and G-shocks if you are attempting to justify any prices in the watch world you have the wrong hobby.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I guess I see your point, but I know my watches are worth something after I pay it. (I buy used mostly). A used Erika strap isn't exactly the same in that regard. Furthermore I am not exactly into straps all that much. Funnily enough I still have my stock alpinist strap which EVERYBODY complains about and I've had it for 5 years now! hah

Also I just wanted to add that I didn't like the clasp style that much. It was hard to work with for me. But maybe that is something I need to get used to before making judgement.


----------



## Chasovnik

I will order tonight! Thanks.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

CHJ001 said:


> I had that same problem when I received my first one (I now have 3.) Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


This works really well!

I think I am going to get a black (Black Ops) with yellow stripe for my SMP and put the grey back on my Sinn. You can't tell from this picture, but the indices have a yellowish hue from the lume that I think would look good with a yellow stripe.


----------



## sfb

Erikas straps can be overpriced but they are really worth the price. Normally i am a bracelet person but i am really liking my straps.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I just took the plunge on 2 more of these and got the SWICK and Black Ops. I decided to go with a white stripe on the Black Ops instead of yellow so it could be worn with all of my watches. I was very tempted by the Original with yellow or red too, but just couldn't bring myself to spend nearly $180 on straps today.


----------



## cochese2323

Nice choices. I wish there were a few more patterns available like the Swick one.

I want to get the Trident color for my SBDC053 but I know as soon as I order it, she is going to release a new one with a cool pattern I want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The Trident would look really good on that watch. I am quite tempted to buy a SKX009 just to have an excuse to buy a Trident with red strip to wear it on. 

btw, the SWICK being $20 more than the norm might put it in the overpriced category for me, but I love the color combo on it and figured it was only $10 more than what she charges for a normal strap with a customization, so bit the bullet on that one.


----------



## CV50

When it ask for the stitching color on the order form is that in reference to the cross stitching ?


----------



## cochese2323

CV50 said:


> When it ask for the stitching color on the order form is that in reference to the cross stitching ?


Correct. The stitching perpendicular to the stripe down the middle by the hardware










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

cochese2323 said:


> Correct. The stitching perpendicular to the stripe down the middle by the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own three of these straps and somehow never knew this and also somehow never screwed up my order but I'm glad to know for anything in the future.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

BEST. SUMMER. STRAP. EVER.

In many ways they are superior - in terms of design - for a sports watch than any other strap/bracelet available. Although I prefer leather in cooler months, the active months of summer see me utilizing Erika's almost exclusively. Why? Well....

*Security* - Like a Nato, they are more secure than any 2-piece strap - from a cheap Chinese leather strap from Amazon up to the wonderful and overpriced Isofrane rubber strap - or any bracelet. Unlike two-piece straps and bracelets, both Natos and Erika's stay on your wrist in the event of the loss of a spring bar. However, Erika's are superior to a Nato in that the latter still have the weak point of the buckle/clasp whose failure can lead to the your diver at the bottom of the ocean (or more likely, crashing to the asphalt at the beach parking lot). Because Erika's is a single loop, even an unlikely failure of her unique clasp would mean that the watch would still stay on your wrist.

*Adjustability/Comfort* - I tend to be one of those "in between holes" watch strap people, always seeking a perfect fit. Unlike virtually any other strap/bracelet, Erika's straps are infinitely adjustable in tiny increments. When you add the flex of the elastic (which is rather stiff actually), there is no reason to not have a the long-sought-after perfect fit. Wrist swells? 10 second adjustment. Wet suit? 10 second adjustment.

Yes, I like the material and the aesthetic of her straps too. However, these are the two objective things that make Erika's a "better mousetrap." I would happy to be corrected and to learn of other great brands/designs, but, as far as I am aware, these two traits are unique to Erika's design.


----------



## CHJ001

Well said, Rat. I would just add under the heading "Adjustability/Comfort" that, because of the "give" in the material, I find it unnecessary to readjust the fit if the wrist swells. With other straps, I seemed to be constantly readjusting , whereas with the EO, I rarely do so.

Also, I would add a third heading entitled "Design." Unlike Natos, there is no extra material to have to deal with at the far side of the watch. Plus only one piece of material between the watch and the wrist. And none of those unsightly keepers sticking out waiting to be snagged by anything you brush up against. When you look down on your watch, all you see is a clean line---one piece of material coming up from under your wrist and going out the top end of your watch. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I agree with the last 2 posts 100%. I have sold the couple of newly purchased BlueShark NATOs and the new style "A2" Haveston's because of these straps. No more nylon NATO/RAFs for me, they just cant compete with the MN straps in terms of comfort, adjustability and security.


----------



## CHJ001

The only categories in which the Nato wins are switchability and price. In order to swap out an EO, one must remove the spring bars. On the other side of the coin, because it is such a superior strap, the desire to swap it out is much lower. As far as price is concerned, the total cost of all the Natos I have gathering dust far exceeds the cost of an EO.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This is true and I'd add limited color choices too. It also takes a while to get these. Both of these aspects are probably a good thing for me and my bank account.  If these were available in a 30 colors and could be had in the US in 3-4 days, she could probably retire quickly.


----------



## burdy

Rice and Gravy said:


> This is true and I'd add limited color choices too. It also takes a while to get these. Both of these aspects are probably a good thing for me and my bank account.  If these were available in a 30 colors and could be had in the US in 3-4 days, she could probably retire quickly.


She's pretty damn fast. All mine from Spain to US, order placement to door in 8 days or less.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Yes, my last 2 straps took 5 days shipping from Spain to delivery in Connecticut. Considering all her straps are custom orders, anything inside of 2 weeks from ordering is pretty darn good.


----------



## cochese2323

Great summary Tohono Rat.

Another plus for me is having only one piece of very thin material under the watch, unlike traditional NATOs. 

I know you can simply remove the extra flap on NATOs (which I have done to all of mine), but this design comes out of the box this way. 

To me, this makes it wear even more comfortable and I like how the watch looks sitting lower on your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Michael Day said:


> Yes. It is. These were used by French military divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


where did you hear that?


----------



## Michael Day

When Tudor were supplying Submariner watches to them, only watch brags were supplied. The NMS began making straps from parachute straps. There's quite a bit of info online about this if you Google it. Erika has based her straps on these. When she started she was using the same strap material. I'm guessing with all the variety now that she is getting from other sources, but when she started, they were an exact replica of the MN straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike

Michael Day said:


> When Tudor were supplying Submariner watches to them, only watch brags were supplied. The NMS began making straps from parachute straps. There's quite a bit of info online about this if you Google it. Erika has based her straps on these. When she started she was using the same strap material. I'm guessing with all the variety now that she is getting from other sources, but when she started, they were an exact replica of the MN straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the strap material is the same. the clasp is her own creation. originals were permanently sewn single loops.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

burdy said:


> She's pretty damn fast. All mine from Spain to US, order placement to door in 8 days or less.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





CHJ001 said:


> Yes, my last 2 straps took 5 days shipping from Spain to delivery in Connecticut. Considering all her straps are custom orders, anything inside if 2 weeks from ordering is pretty darn good.


Dang, that's great, I am jealous. My first order took 3 weeks. I placed this order Friday, and no word yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

burdy said:


> She's pretty damn fast. All mine from Spain to US, order placement to door in 8 days or less.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





CHJ001 said:


> Yes, my last 2 straps took 5 days shipping from Spain to delivery in Connecticut. Considering all her straps are custom orders, anything inside if 2 weeks from ordering is pretty darn good.


Dang, that's great, I am jealous. My first order took 3 weeks. I placed this order Friday, and no word yet, so we'll see.


----------



## hedd

Does anyone have a Seiko Alpinist they can throw on one of these (or at least lay on top of)? I want to see some different color combos. Particularly, how the greens work together.

Sometimes the green looks saturated and weird, and sometimes it looks washed out and drab (preffered).


----------



## heboil

OK... I was looking for someone to post a pic of the combo I was curious about (not the watch)... but the strap option. I couldn't find it so I Photoshop'd a couple options. I already have a green with white stripe and a blue with white stripe. Now I am looking for grey. Also looking to have it a touch different. Thoughts?


----------



## heboil

Not sure why, but a single post posted twice :roll:


----------



## j708

not at all. i have come to realize the best price point for a good nato is 10-12 bucks. if you are ofcourse buying from an honest seller.


----------



## burdy

hedd said:


> Does anyone have a Seiko Alpinist they can throw on one of these (or at least lay on top of)? I want to see some different color combos. Particularly, how the greens work together.
> 
> Sometimes the green looks saturated and weird, and sometimes it looks washed out and drab (preffered).


I don't have an alpinist but I have 3 EO straps and they have a shine and richness to them that seems to fade to exactly what you are looking for after it's first dip in water.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

j708 said:


> not at all. i have come to realize the best price point for a good nato is 10-12 bucks. if you are ofcourse buying from an honest seller.


Perhaps true.... but EO straps are definitely not _nato_ straps. Apples and oranges.


----------



## takethetime.uk

I do own one, and while I do like the look better than a regular Nato, I don’t find them particularly comfortable. I like a tighter fit and find that:

- it’s quite annoying to do them up (maybe I’m doing something wrong). I find myself pulling the band quite hard to get the hook to fit into the keeper.
- again, maybe because of the tighter fit I prefer, I find they rub a bit and can cause some itchiness 


Wouldn’t buy again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

takethetime.uk said:


> I do own one, and while I do like the look better than a regular Nato, I don't find them particularly comfortable. I like a tighter fit and find that:
> 
> - it's quite annoying to do them up (maybe I'm doing something wrong). I find myself pulling the band quite hard to get the hook to fit into the keeper.
> - again, maybe because of the tighter fit I prefer, I find they rub a bit and can cause some itchiness
> 
> Wouldn't buy again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start the day out with it adjusted relatively loose. And by 10am my wrist has swollen enough that the fit is just right.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Favorite straps and I have a ton of natos and 20% of them are somewhat comfortable or do not provide the desired fit, somehow always between the holes.
I can sleep with the watch on the mn strap, that is how comfortable they are.


----------



## Michael Day

j708 said:


> not at all. i have come to realize the best price point for a good nato is 10-12 bucks. if you are ofcourse buying from an honest seller.


For standard cheap natos, yes you're right. But there are higher quality varieties that are definitely worth investing in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnar

CHJ001 said:


> I had that same problem when I received my first one (I now have 3.) Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


Like this (if I may hijack your description). Once I got the hang of it, it's pretty easy. 
One caution, when undoing, don't let go too soon or the hook can swing around and smack the crystal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Re: the stitching color question. 
So you can have different stripe and stitching colors








I chose black stitching for a low key look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

I guess I’d say they are kind of expensive. But they are sized to order and have free shipping from Spain. 

I have three now. My bracelets and rubber are not getting used any more. Just these and once and a while leather for dress up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08

When I first saw the price of these straps, I didn’t think I would ever order one. I have wasted a lot of money on Nato straps from cheap to expensive and none of them satisfied me. These may not be NATO but I eventually decided to give one a try and ordered one, liked it so much I ordered another one and will probably order a third one soon. Having a strap with adjustments is a big plus for me as it seems I am always between holes on most straps. The comfort level is very high. Maybe the best I have experienced. The only thing comparable that I have is a canvas strap from Clover Straps. These may be expensive but for what I get from them in comfort and good looks is worth it for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Nodnar, nice pic illustrating the technique. Someone else mentioned "wasted" money on Natos. I have a drawer full of them that will never be worn again now that I have an EO.


----------



## CV50

1 on order !!


----------



## Tanjecterly

EO straps are one of the worst kept secrets on WUS. Who cares about NATOs when you have this?


----------



## William

Posted this on another sub forum but Erika is making a new version for fixed lugs. She uses a screw together rivet (chicago bolt?). Works nice. My third one so far.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

William said:


> Posted this on another sub forum but Erika is making a new version for fixed lugs. She uses a screw together rivet (chicago bolt?). Works nice. My third one so far.


OMG that looks awesome.
Thanks for sharing.
That was my only gripe with the straps that I had to remove spring bars for it.
Will now have to get one like that.


----------



## CHJ001

Another great innovation for Erika. Is she making the screw-on bolt a standard feature on all of her straps, or is it an option that can be applied to any of her existing straps? Or must it be made as a special order? I don't see it as an option or mentioned anywhere on her site, although there is a picture of it on one of her instagram photos.


----------



## CV50

CHJ001 said:


> Another great innovation for Erika. Is she making the screw-on bolt a standard feature on all of her straps, or is it an option that can be applied to any of her existing straps? Or must it be made as a special order? I don't see it as an option or mentioned anywhere on her site, although there is a picture of it on one of her instagram photos.


I was going to ask the same thing ! Interested !


----------



## William

CHJ001 said:


> Another great innovation for Erika. Is she making the screw-on bolt a standard feature on all of her straps, or is it an option that can be applied to any of her existing straps? Or must it be made as a special order? I don't see it as an option or mentioned anywhere on her site, although there is a picture of it on one of her instagram photos.


You will need to tell her it is for a fixed lug watch. The price is the same.


----------



## Michael Day

Meet The Woman Making Instagram’s Favorite Watch Strapshttp://flip.it/uqQuD6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briang583

Can these be used comfortably on a large heavy watch like a panerai?


----------



## zwjk

I would love one of these but I can't justify the price. I can buy five decent NATOs for the price of one MN strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly

zwjk said:


> I would love one of these but I can't justify the price. I can buy five decent NATOs for the price of one MN strap.


These are not NATOs. These are miles ahead of NATOs in terms of fit and comfort. Try it before you dismiss it on price alone.


----------



## cochese2323

briang583 said:


> Can these be used comfortably on a large heavy watch like a panerai?


With the adjustability of the hardware and elasticity of the material, it should be good to keep a heavier watch secure I would think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

hedd said:


> Does anyone have a Seiko Alpinist they can throw on one of these (or at least lay on top of)? I want to see some different color combos. Particularly, how the greens work together.
> 
> Sometimes the green looks saturated and weird, and sometimes it looks washed out and drab (preffered).


Don't have any photos, but although the greens are different (NDC olive on the strap v. the more iridescent green on the Alpinist), I think it works. That said, I keep my Alpinist on a bracelet to avoid such color-matching issues!


----------



## hedd

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Don't have any photos, but although the greens are different (NDC olive on the strap v. the more iridescent green on the Alpinist), I think it works. That said, I keep my Alpinist on a bracelet to avoid such color-matching issues!


Thanks! I wear mine on a Seiko bracelet as well, but I've been obsessed with having different options lately. I want to get the military field strap look for sure. I went with a haveston this time.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

hedd said:


> Thanks! I wear mine on a Seiko bracelet as well, but I've been obsessed with having different options lately. I want to get the military field strap look for sure. I went with a haveston this time.


Khaki mn strap would match the alpinist perfectly, i would not do green.


----------



## nodnar

briang583 said:


> Can these be used comfortably on a large heavy watch like a panerai?


I use mine on a Sinn UX, and a 900. As another said, the elasticity of the strap allows snug but not tight. 
I don't know how these watches compare to your Panerai, but after wearing mine, I regret thinking a Sinn U1000 would be too big and heavy. (I don't have that one).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583

nodnar said:


> I use mine on a Sinn UX, and a 900. As another said, the elasticity of the strap allows snug but not tight.
> I don't know how these watches compare to your Panerai, but after wearing mine, I regret thinking a Sinn U1000 would be too big and heavy. (I don't have that one).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your answer and I love the UX 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

hedd said:


> Thanks! I wear mine on a Seiko bracelet as well, but I've been obsessed with having different options lately. I want to get the military field strap look for sure. I went with a haveston this time.


I understand. I haven't tried Haveston straps, though they look great in the pix I've seen. I have other tool watches with a more traditionally "tactical"/milspec look that get the NATO/Zulu/Erika's treatment, & the Alpinist is almost dressy in comparison, so it stays on the bracelet (also, the Seiko bracelet is a PITA to remove/replace).


----------



## cochese2323

William said:


> Posted this on another sub forum but Erika is making a new version for fixed lugs. She uses a screw together rivet (chicago bolt?). Works nice. My third one so far.


Is there some kind of reinforcement around the hole for the rivet?

I am just about to order a Trident blue one for my SBDC053 and might get one with this feature so I don't have to remove spring bars to swap straps.

Look good on the mirage gray, but would look even better on the navy one I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

zwjk said:


> I would love one of these but I can't justify the price. I can buy five decent NATOs for the price of one MN strap.


Have you ever thought about the fact that you can buy almost any watxh strap made second hand? Erika's MN straps come up very seldomly and when they do, bought straight away at a high price. You can buy multiple cheap NATO's compared to ANY other strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John_in_MA

Michael Day said:


> When Tudor were supplying Submariner watches to them, only watch brags were supplied. The NMS began making straps from parachute straps. There's quite a bit of info online about this if you Google it. Erika has based her straps on these. When she started she was using the same strap material. I'm guessing with all the variety now that she is getting from other sources, but when she started, they were an exact replica of the MN straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Michael Day said:


> When Tudor were supplying Submariner watches to them, only watch brags were supplied. The NMS began making straps from parachute straps. There's quite a bit of info online about this if you Google it. Erika has based her straps on these. When she started she was using the same strap material. I'm guessing with all the variety now that she is getting from other sources, but when she started, they were an exact replica of the MN straps.
> 
> I own 2 of her straps. One was from a few years ago and has no Mn on the buckle. I bought it for around 35€ iirc. I bought another last year in 24mm for my Panerais and while I like it I prefer the original one more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not quit. Erika designed her straps as an improvement over the original way that the old French parachute straps were used. The original straps used by the MN were just loops of the fabric that were sewn together on one end and had the loop in it and the other end had the hook. The watch was placed in the middle and then attached in the center of the back side of the wrist. VERY uncomfortable. I had a couple of them myself and when I heard of Erika's straps I bought one. Loved it and modified my original MN parachute straps to mimic her design. I also modified one to fit my IWC Ocean 2000 and it is a nice change from the Velcro strap. The original Mn,s used the exact same hook but a different single loop vs Erika's double loop.


----------



## Michael Day

John_in_MA said:


> Not quit. Erika designed her straps as an improvement over the original way that the old French parachute straps were used. The original straps used by the MN were just loops of the fabric that were sewn together on one end and had the loop in it and the other end had the hook. The watch was placed in the middle and then attached in the center of the back side of the wrist. VERY uncomfortable. I had a couple of them myself and when I heard of Erika's straps I bought one. Loved it and modified my original MN parachute straps to mimic her design. I also modified one to fit my IWC Ocean 2000 and it is a nice change from the Velcro strap. The original Mn,s used the exact same hook but a different single loop vs Erika's double loop.


The piont was that the same material was used by divers. History of Erika's is also on her page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John_in_MA

Michael Day said:


> The piont was that the same material was used by divers. History of Erika's is also on her page.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree. History yes, construction no. They didn't make the straps. They were already a part of the parachute harnesses. They just took them off and turned them into straps ala McGyver.


----------



## Michael Day

John_in_MA said:


> Agree. History yes, construction no. They didn't make the straps. They were already a part of the parachute harnesses. They just took them off and turned them into straps ala McGyver.


If you read the post I was answering g it asked about the durability of the straps. Relax mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John_in_MA

Michael Day said:


> If you read the post I was answering g it asked about the durability of the straps. Relax mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm relaxed. Think we are reading more into each other's posts than intended. I was responding to the "exact replica of the MN straps" when they aren't from a construction POV. Completely different.

All cool dude.


----------



## William

The strap has three holes punched that fold over each other so you have triple material that the bolt goes though.


----------



## CV50

William said:


> Posted this on another sub forum but Erika is making a new version for fixed lugs. She uses a screw together rivet (chicago bolt?). Works nice. My third one so far.


Any chance of a video on this one ?


----------



## AFG08

Anyone got a 22 mm strap on a watch with 21 mm lugs or something similar? How squeezed does it look?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

Earlier in the thread someone posted a picture of a 20 mm strap on a 19 mm (I think) lug and it looked fine.


----------



## nodnar

Post 94 had 20 on 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323

AFG08 said:


> Anyone got a 22 mm strap on a watch with 21 mm lugs or something similar? How squeezed does it look?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My 20mm is actually a little closer to 21mm, so could go that route too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

AFG08 said:


> Anyone got a 22 mm strap on a watch with 21 mm lugs or something similar? How squeezed does it look?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Erika's original is 21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William

CV50 said:


> Any chance of a video on this one ?


I'm lucky I can post pics so not likely.
It is very intuative though. When you get the strap, you just undo it, thread through the lugs and re-do it. The first version she made looked like more threading through lugs and keepers. If you get one and can't figure it out, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My SWICK and Black Ops w/ white stripe will finally arrive today, ordered 6/28.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

And here they are. Yes they deserve the price.



















I had intended to use the SWICK on the Sinn 556, but I don't think I will now. I absolutely love the black and white combo of the two. So I put the SWICK on my burgundy CW GMT, and it turns out the "red" is nearly identical to the bezel on the CW. I like it the combo, but feel like the shininess of watch doesn't work that well with the old vibe of strap (and hardware). I really think the SWICK would look better with a watch with tons of patina. Anyone else ever bought a strap then needed a watch to go with it? If it was 22mm it'd look great with an old SKX I bet.


----------



## duc

Her website doesn't show the rivet version. How do you get one?


----------



## CV50

duc said:


> Her website doesn't show the rivet version. How do you get one?


Thinking the same thing !


----------



## cochese2323

Per the OP that posted the pic with the rivet, you have to tell her I’m the strap is for a watch with fixed lugs and she will add the Chicago bolt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

cochese2323 said:


> Per the OP that posted the pic with the rivet, you have to tell her I'm the strap is for a watch with fixed lugs and she will add the Chicago bolt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## William

cochese2323 said:


> Per the OP that posted the pic with the rivet, you have to tell her I'm the strap is for a watch with fixed lugs and she will add the Chicago bolt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically you just order as normal and follow with an email to her telling her it is for a fixed lug watch. Don't wait too long after as she is pretty quick sometimes. Actually may be better to send email first.


----------



## nodnar

Just for fun I'm wearing my son's citizen today with an Erika's sized for a 5.75 wrist. Mine is 7.25 and you can see she cuts them with extra length to fit over wetsuits, gloves and the like. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Mine should be here on Friday!


----------



## Tifoso

Definitely worth the premium. Great looking, innovative, and - most importantly - incredibly comfortable!


----------



## CV50

Damn ! Tracking has shown mine in New York For days !


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^yep both of my orders have sat in NY for a least a week. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vural

I believe it does not worth as well. It might be elastic but stitches sure will come off in awhile use.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Vural said:


> I believe it does not worth as well. It might be elastic but stitches sure will come off in awhile use.


Is this based upon experience or speculation? That is a a serious question, as I have not had any problems with them. If based on experience, I would just contact Erika as I suspect she would make sure you are happy. If based on speculation, well....


----------



## j708

Tohono Rat said:


> Perhaps true.... but EO straps are definitely not _nato_ straps. Apples and oranges.


you got me eating my own words now. you are so right.

funny thing is i bought a hook and loop strap for my apple watch and just loved it and was wondering if i can find something similar to my other watches like a nato but more comfortable. I think the EO is very similar to the apple hook and loop but the price is too high if i want to buy a few.


----------



## CV50

M.S. 18 on EO Blk-Ops


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ Funny, I have my MS17 on exactly that strap. Enjoy!


----------



## 1313

I have had a few I've used for a few weeks. Most comfortable strap I've tried due to the infinite adjustability and the stretch the fabric has.


----------



## CV50

I will definitely try the fixed lug version with a Mirage & a Trident.


----------



## Arco10

A lot of people in this thread have expressed that they dislike NATO straps because they were unable to get the correct fit, either too loose or too tight.
While Erika’s straps do address this problem, if you prefer a nylon seatbelt style strap take a look at a Spring Made Shop (just search them in Google or Instagram) there’re are no holes in the strap so the buckle is designed to lock down the end at any point, and it is very secure.
I am not associated with them, but i have one and love it, also have 3 of Erika’s that i also really like.
Just another option ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Reckoning

Good looking combo with the Swick. Though I am curious if Erika ever mentioned what kind of watches members of the SWCC teams might be wearing? I would just assume like most other members of the military they would be sporting some type of G-Shock, Suunto or whatever they could get at the PX on base. Never would have thought any one them would request the type of watch strap she makes.



Rice and Gravy said:


> And here they are. Yes they deserve the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had intended to use the SWICK on the Sinn 556, but I don't think I will now. I absolutely love the black and white combo of the two. So I put the SWICK on my burgundy CW GMT, and it turns out the "red" is nearly identical to the bezel on the CW. I like it the combo, but feel like the shininess of watch doesn't work that well with the old vibe of strap (and hardware). I really think the SWICK would look better with a watch with tons of patina. Anyone else ever bought a strap then needed a watch to go with it? If it was 22mm it'd look great with an old SKX I bet.


----------



## Moonlighting

Just took delivery of my first EO strap and I'm now a fan. Although pricey, I've yet to find another NATO style strap I like more. I've already placed a second order for additional straps.

Vintage strap (with bronze hardware) pictured on my black bay bronze.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hedd

Moonlighting said:


> Just took delivery of my first EO strap and I'm now a fan. Although pricey, I've yet to find another NATO style strap I like more. I've already placed a second order for additional straps.
> 
> Vintage strap (with bronze hardware) pictured on my black bay bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wait, this is the vintage? I thought it was supposed to be a dark khaki color. This looks green. The colors on Erika's straps seem are so hard to gauge in photos. Every photo looks different.


----------



## Moonlighting

hedd said:


> Wait, this is the vintage? I thought it was supposed to be a dark khaki color. This looks green. The colors on Erika's straps seem are so hard to gauge in photos. Every photo looks different.


Best way I can describe it is a golden brownish color that can also appear green at some angles. I'll get some more pics up when I have time. My camera phone inherently makes it look greener than it is.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Moonlighting said:


>


Great combo!


----------



## Tanjecterly

I quite like it. That is going to be my next selection.


----------



## Ryan_jason

How do they hold up over time?

Do they loose their elasticity?


----------



## dwczinmb

I'm about to find out! Biting the bullet and placing an order now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

This thread has influenced me to order a Mirage strap for my Damasko. Ordered it on Monday - hopefully have it sometime in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## thefunkfuzz

Ryan_jason said:


> How do they hold up over time?
> 
> Do they loose their elasticity?


This is my query too..
How do they fare over time?


----------



## Dan Pierce

Ryan_jason said:


> How do they hold up over time?
> 
> Do they loose their elasticity?





thefunkfuzz said:


> This is my query too..
> How do they fare over time?


Haven't owned my EO straps for a very long period. But have worn them often. The straps are surprisingly more robust than expected and mine have shown no wear whatsoever. I don't see the elasticity being negatively affected for a very long time, if ever.

My biggest problem is I keep finding multiple combos to use these straps. They look great on everything, except a dress watch. 
dP


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

thefunkfuzz said:


> This is my query too..
> How do they fare over time?


Not sure if they've been sold long enough, but from my experience with suspenders/braces & camera straps, rubber bands, etc., natural rubber elasticity lasts anywhere from 5 to 15 years. Heat, UV, & oxidation/ozone accelerates the process. The nylon part will last much longer, but without the elastic you just have a bad NATO/G10.


----------



## CV50

Anyone have the fixed lug model with detailed pics, I'm very interested !


----------



## mplsabdullah

I'm very interested in these for the few watches I own that do not have bracelets (always preferred when available) however I am afraid they will end up in the box with all my other straps that I never use, lol.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Erika's are now in space!!!! 







https://monochrome-watches.com/a-sp...erikasoriginals-mn-strap-ended-up-on-the-iss/

If that isn't testimony enough, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Erika's is simply awesome. I'm already thinking of color combinations and sizes to get for some incomings!


----------



## jeffing

I'm wondering how long did you guys waited for your Erika's order to be shipped? I placed my order more than 2 weeks ago (12th July) and last week Erika replied that my order would ship last week after I emailed her about my order. Until today there is no further correspondence/update of tracking number from her. Is this the normal waiting time? She might be busy with strap-making or PR work or what not but I find her lack of update disappointing. Even a quick email stating the order will be delayed/late is much better than silent I suppose? Anyway sorry for long whinging...


----------



## CV50

You should be OK, mine sat in New York for more than a week, customs !


----------



## Tanjecterly

On her website she says that there are delays in producing straps due to that article which has brought about a lot of attention and demand. She apologizes in advance. 

And, yes, I ordered some more. Yes, I think they're that good.


----------



## mgk1789

All the photos from this thread convinced me to purchase one. 

I have the Mirage gray (solid) with DLC buckle inbound for my MKII LRRP GMT.

I'll post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## mgk1789

All the photos from this thread convinced me to purchase one. 

I have the Mirage gray (solid) with DLC buckle inbound for my MKII LRRP GMT.

I'll post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Go ahead and add me to the list of people waiting for Erika MN watch strap. I ordered this strap (not my pic) with Yellow stripe and stitching.


----------



## John_in_MA

Ryan_jason said:


> How do they hold up over time?
> 
> Do they loose their elasticity?


I've had my first EO for almost 2 years with no issues. I also was able to get some of the same elastic material used on the older french parachute harnesses (brown vs. green) and made a couple of my own from the same old material. It still holds it's elasticity. Based on that, these can easily last 20 years.


----------



## Snaggletooth

My first experience with EOs, arrived this afternoon. All positive so far.

























Update; You guys weren't wrong - what a strap, SO comfortable! Just ordered two more for a couple of my other watches. Superior to a NATO in looks, comfort and security.

So, to answer the OP's question;

Yes Erika's straps deserve the price. Great work Ma'am!


----------



## Tohono Rat

Snaggletooth said:


> My first experience with EOs, arrived this afternoon. All positive so far.
> 
> View attachment 13350243
> 
> 
> Update; You guys weren't wrong - what a strap, SO comfortable! Just ordered two more for a couple of my other watches. Superior to a NATO in looks, comfort and security.
> 
> So, to answer the OP's question;
> 
> Yes Erika's straps deserve the price. Great work Ma'am!


I love that combination; I have thought about purchasing a watch with orange just so I could have it match the orange stripe on an Erika's strap. Pathetic, I know. Hmmm.... I suppose that a $7500 watch to match a $50 strap is not particularly rational. At least my wife doesn't think so. ;-)


----------



## Eingram141

Though they are probably not too much more cost in materials to produce, they are cool and a better design. Unfortunately that means you have to pay. The quality feels like a strap from a higher end company like omega or tudor. The benifit of the Erika’s is two fold: i want one more than I want 5 nato straps. Therefore it causes me to edit down my watch strap collection which is also a plus. That being sais Im the type of guy when i have 5 natos im not so excited I cant make up my mind, im thinking ok which ones do i need and which ones do i not? They are nice and cheap so thats not a big deal. But Id rather “solve” the issue with one nicer strap and commit to it.

PLUS the only time I have dropped my watches is when I am putting on a buckle style strap. Yeah, im clumbsy, but hey its true and the design of Erika’s not having a buckle is yet another bonus to me.


----------



## berni29

Hi

They are not cheap it's true, but I love this one on my SBGA029.

So I guess it's worth the money!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I travel only with Erika’s from now on.

EDIT. I only realized just now it doesn’t show the actual strap. For the record it’s Black Ops with grey.


----------



## kornface13

How long do you all wait for these straps to arrive? I ordered 11 days ago and haven't heard anything about shipping. Not sure if normal or.....


----------



## nodnar

kornface13 said:


> How long do you all wait for these straps to arrive? I ordered 11 days ago and haven't heard anything about shipping. Not sure if normal or.....


I've ordered three before. If I remember right, they ship in a week or so, and arrive a week or two after. 
But someone noted above that she's swamped because of that space station story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

kornface13 said:


> How long do you all wait for these straps to arrive? I ordered 11 days ago and haven't heard anything about shipping. Not sure if normal or.....


Before the space story I ordered one and after getting the 'It's Shipped' email, about a week after ordering, it vanished off the tracking radar completely. No updates at all after it hit Madrid Airport. Eventually it arrived at my door in the UK two weeks after shipping. Patience is a virtue! I'm sure it will get to you eventually.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Got my first Erika a few weeks ago and have been wearing it daily since.

I noticed right away that where one side edge of the strap has a pretty good, durable seal, there seems to be a strange stitching on the other side edge that looks pretty cheap, and the action of removing/putting on the watch over the last few weeks has already started to damage and fray the stitching against the steel buckle's sharp edge.

Pretty annoying to see this. But I'll say that






I don't see anyone else with this problem on their own straps, so I'll just send off an email and see how Erika handles it.


----------



## househalfman

I still think it's overpriced for what it is but it's pretty.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Snaggletooth said:


> Before the space story I ordered one and after getting the 'It's Shipped' email after about a week it vanished off the tracking radar completely. No updates at all after it hit Madrid Airport. Eventually it arrived at my door in the UK two weeks after shipping. Patience is a virtue! I'm sure it will get to you eventually.


Just got my "Just Shipped" email with tracking so looking forward to seeing how long it will take to arrive in the USA.


----------



## rickpal14

You all are a bunch of enablers!!!! ;-);-);-) After reading thru the entire thread I just ordered a SWCC strap and the Mirage white strap. Now the dreaded wait!


----------



## nodnar

Savor the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Got my first Erika a few weeks ago and have been wearing it daily since.
> 
> I noticed right away that where one side edge of the strap has a pretty good, durable seal, there seems to be a strange stitching on the other side edge that looks pretty cheap, and the action of removing/putting on the watch over the last few weeks has already started to damage and fray the stitching against the steel buckle's sharp edge.
> 
> Pretty annoying to see this. But I'll say that
> View attachment 13356889
> I don't see anyone else with this problem on their own straps, so I'll just send off an email and see how Erika handles it.


I also have some stitching down one side (LHS as you look at the pic). It looks pretty neat & well done, and no sign of any fraying yet as I've had the strap less than a week. I'll keep an eye on it. Please let us know what Erika has to say on the subject.


----------



## hedd

I think one side is the natural edge that the material came with, and maybe some widths can have it on both sides, and the other side is where it needed to be trimmed down. Just a guess though. What width is that?


----------



## CV50

Does anyone else here think that the adjustment keeper on the side the clip hooks to, if that side of the keeper curved up ever so slightly to make it easier to buckle ?


----------



## ZIPPER79

Just got this and not rough and uncomfortable. Actually the most comfortable strap I've ever owned. Yesterday ordered a 2nd from her.....











Arkanjel said:


> Thanks,
> 
> But I like erika's overall about elastic hook, because look like comfortable,
> I can't find another nato with a similar textil.


----------



## ZIPPER79

That Explorer II would lick great on the Mirage.....


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkFYGp4nUFv/



Tohono Rat said:


> I love that combination; I have thought about purchasing a watch with orange just so I could have it match the orange stripe on an Erika's strap. Pathetic, I know. Hmmm.... I suppose that a $7500 watch to match a $50 strap is not particularly rational. At least my wife doesn't think so. ;-)
> View attachment 13351289


----------



## Snaggletooth

hedd said:


> I think one side is the natural edge that the material came with, and maybe some widths can have it on both sides, and the other side is where it needed to be trimmed down. Just a guess though. What width is that?


20mm


----------



## nodnar

CV50 said:


> Does anyone else here think that the adjustment keeper on the side the clip hooks to, if that side of the keeper curved up ever so slightly to make it easier to buckle ?


I used to think the hook could be more open, but got used to hooking and now am fine. I know that's not the same, just saying once my fingers "learned" it got easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Took mine sea swimming for the first time today & can't fault it. Perfect fit before, during and after the swim. Didn't feel soggy afterwards either. It just keeps getting better


----------



## Dan Pierce

The endless search for great combos with these uber comfortable straps continues.
dP


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

Quick update on the frayed stitching, send a email with photos. Erika emailed back a day later and tells me that it's likely a defect, either a sharp edge on the hardware or a weak spot in the webbing. She dispatched a new strap right on the spot. That's what I call confidence.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Quick update on the frayed stitching, send a email with photos. Erika emailed back a day later and tells me that it's likely a defect, either a sharp edge on the hardware or a weak spot in the webbing. She dispatched a new strap right on the spot. That's what I call confidence.


In addition to a good product, a company (or individual) must stand behind their product and provide good customer service. This is a nice case in point. Yet another reason to use EO straps.


----------



## Hose A

Another member posted a new strapmaker they had found called The Watch Steward who has the same straps for $28 shipped. Only in 22mm for now apparently. I ordered one yesterday. I've been wanting to try one of the EO straps but at triple the price of these, ummm..........no. Either it will be great or just, meh. Functionally it's the same material you'd be receiving from either place and you can reconfigure the strap to work the same way as the EO straps if that's what you want. If I end up taking it apart to change the configuration of the strap I think I'll take the writing off the buckle and flame anodize it.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Hose A said:


> Another member posted a new strapmaker they had found called The Watch Steward who has the same straps for $28 shipped. Only in 22mm for now apparently. I ordered one yesterday. I've been wanting to try one of the EO straps but at triple the price of these, ummm..........no. Either it will be great or just, meh. Functionally it's the same material you'd be receiving from either place and you can reconfigure the strap to work the same way as the EO straps if that's what you want. If I end up taking it apart to change the configuration of the strap I think I'll take the writing off the buckle and flame anodize it.


Can you configure the strap to be a loop so you won't loose the watch if the buckle comes undone? Its not worth the price if one of the springbars pops off or the buckle comes off. That why I just bought the Erika MN so I can use it for sports and in the water and not worry about losing my watch.


----------



## Hose A

WatchDialOrange said:


> Can you configure the strap to be a loop so you won't loose the watch if the buckle comes undone? Its not worth the price if one of the springbars pops off or the buckle comes off. That why I just bought the Erika MN so I can use it for sports and in the water and not worry about losing my watch.


I'll find out when it gets here


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Whoops, meant this for the other thread.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Hose A said:


> Another member posted a new strapmaker they had found called The Watch Steward who has the same straps for $28 shipped.


Actually, no. As I explained in that other thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841.html), they are not the *same*. I am not saying that they are bad in any way. But they are different designs. Erika's has a patent on her design/function, as well as a trademark on "MN" for straps.

Are they decent straps? Quite possibly. But they are not the same.


----------



## Hose A

Very true. I was simply saying if you liked one design/function over the other, you can make it function however you want since you will have all the materials right there in hand. At least that's the assumption I'm operating under until I get it in hand and see otherwise.


----------



## scorpius73

The last thing I need is another strap but this thread has me thinking I want a MN strap. I have the strap from Watch Gecko. It is very long and it always comes loose out the keeper when I fold it under.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I just ordered an EO strap in Navy with an Orange stripe. My new company's colors. I have to see what all of the fuss is about. I've seen Erika in some YouTube videos and she is certainly a very charming and likable sort. If the quality is what others have stated, it will be worth the premium price. For me, this whole watch thing is just a hobby. Part of the allure is having different kinds of products. Supporting small companies is also gratifying.


----------



## Hose A

househalfman said:


> I received the lumed version last week and wore it last weekend. While it's super nice, the only reason why I paid as much as I did was because no one else offer the same material as far as I know. Otherwise I don't think it's worth more than $50 delivered to the US.
> 
> I hope someone comes out with a similar offering for a fraction of what she's asking for by the time I'm ready to buy the trident version in a few months.


Looks like TheWatchSteward just did. Mine should arrive Tuesday and I'll give a report.


----------



## househalfman

Hose A said:


> Looks like TheWatchSteward just did. Mine should arrive Tuesday and I'll give a report.


Yup, I'm following that thread closely. I'm getting one of the browns for sure once it becomes available in 20mm.


----------



## lookatthethyme

I've cracked and ordered one for the speedy. It seems after the straps in space stories were published she is a little inundated with orders, anyone else currently waiting for one? I ordered 10 days ago at this point and am still waiting to get the shipping confirmation.


----------



## Snaggletooth

lookatthethyme said:


> I've cracked and ordered one for the speedy. It seems after the straps in space stories were published she is a little inundated with orders, anyone else currently waiting for one? I ordered 10 days ago at this point and am still waiting to get the shipping confirmation.


Same boat - ordered 31 July, still awaiting shipping.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

lookatthethyme said:


> I've cracked and ordered one for the speedy. It seems after the straps in space stories were published she is a little inundated with orders, anyone else currently waiting for one? I ordered 10 days ago at this point and am still waiting to get the shipping confirmation.


She sometimes forgets to send you tracking after shipping.
I would shoot her an email.
I bought 4 from her so far and she shipped them out within a week.


----------



## lookatthethyme

DuckaDiesel said:


> She sometimes forgets to send you tracking after shipping.
> I would shoot her an email.
> I bought 4 from her so far and she shipped them out within a week.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do that. I did read that she has been a little swamped the past few weeks.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Snaggletooth said:


> Same boat - ordered 31 July, still awaiting shipping.


Email Rx tonight - straps shipped yesterday. Happy days.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Remember... patience is a virtue. And when a one-woman shop gets lots of good publicity, it may take a bit of time to catch up. Worth it though.


----------



## dr3ws

After hearing about it from friends and reading 20+ pages here, I'm thinking of getting one for my BB black bezel 41mm, I'm leaning toward the original with red stitching or black ops with red stitching, thoughts?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Snaggletooth said:


> Email Rx tonight - straps shipped yesterday. Happy days.


Order arrived yesterday - very happy.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Here is my green and red striped Erica's on my Alpina.









Sent from my Note


----------



## longstride

I like the "Erika's Original" - it's great and I've had mine for more than a 2 years 100% satisfied.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Still waiting for my Erika MN and has been just over 2 weeks. Have the tracking showing in the Air "Arrival at the exchange office, The shipment has arrived at the international logistics centre of the destination for delivery" no other info so its just a waiting game now.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Usually takes another week from that point. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Rice and Gravy said:


> Usually takes another week from that point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ok thanks for heads up!


----------



## raptus

This seems to be the de facto MN strap thread, so I’ll ask for some advice here:

I’ve had the original 21 mm vintage MN strap and enjoy the style and fit a lot. Just the green color isn’t the best match with my black Sub, and I would like some other styles to mix it up. 

Looking to get the black one, and maybe the grey. 

I want some advice on stripe or solid color... normally prefer solid color natos but the solid color MNs look a bit bland? Any thoughts?

And if stripe, what color to go with the black sub?


----------



## bc5000

I just ordered a gray Mirage with white centerline/stitching and patina hardware. It should look good on a Seiko 007.


----------



## Sassi

Got mine today. I think I have found the perfect strap for my Steinhart OVM MKIII. :-d


----------



## nodnar

raptus said:


> This seems to be the de facto MN strap thread, so I'll ask for some advicr here:
> 
> I've had the original 21 mm vintage MN strap and enjoy the style and fit a lot. Just the green color isn't the best match with my black Sub, and I would like some other styles to mix it up.
> 
> Looking to get the black one, and maybe the grey.
> 
> I want some advice on stripe or solid color... normally prefer solid color natos but the solid color MNs look a bit bland? Any thoughts?
> 
> And if stripe, what color to go with the black sub?


For those of us who don't know (maybe only me) what a black sub looks like, how about a picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raptus

nodnar said:


> For those of us who don't know (maybe only me) what a black sub looks like, how about a picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, here's mine on the green MN:


----------



## duc

On the wrist:


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just got my Erika MN in and put it on my Scurfa Diver One. Fits like a glove and feels comfortable.


----------



## Tohono Rat

raptus said:


> This seems to be the de facto MN strap thread, so I'll ask for some advice here:
> 
> I've had the original 21 mm vintage MN strap and enjoy the style and fit a lot. Just the green color isn't the best match with my black Sub, and I would like some other styles to mix it up.
> 
> Looking to get the black one, and maybe the grey.
> 
> I want some advice on stripe or solid color... normally prefer solid color natos but the solid color MNs look a bit bland? Any thoughts?
> 
> And if stripe, what color to go with the black sub?


I love the grey (Mirage) with the red stripe and think that it would look great on your sub. In person, the grey is slightly darker than it appears on the website (at least as it appears on my screen) and the red is more of a wine color than a bright scarlet. Although I wear it on a Pelagos, I think it world look great on your Sub. I know you said you prefer solids, but I think the SWICK strap would also look great. Hmmm.... I am off to change straps. Enjoy!


----------



## nodnar

raptus said:


> Sure, here's mine on the green MN:


Ah ok. Nice.

Erika has a picture of the grey on her site









And like the post above, I bet the swick would look good.

For my dressy-er watch, I chose black with a white stripe and black stitching. Plus black hardware to blend in better. 

















Another thing to consider, these straps come in 22mm and your watch is 21mm. Right? So they may scrunch a bit.

Also, if the white stripe has too much white, the lume stripe is just a tiny bit grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## steinercat

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13395033
> 
> 
> View attachment 13395035
> 
> 
> Got mine today. I think I have found the perfect strap for my Steinhart OVM MKIII. :-d


That looks great!


----------



## raptus

nodnar said:


> Ah ok. Nice.
> 
> Erika has a picture of the grey on her site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like the post above, I bet the swick would look good.
> 
> For my dressy-er watch, I chose black with a white stripe and black stitching. Plus black hardware to blend in better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to consider, these straps come in 22mm and your watch is 21mm. Right? So they may scrunch a bit.
> 
> Also, if the white stripe has too much white, the lume stripe is just a tiny bit grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, that grey is really something! And the black and white too. Not an easy descision, given the price of the straps


----------



## heboil

New addition to the strap vault.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

It's a bit difficult to buckle/close the clasp but otherwise my initial impressions of the MN strap are very positive. Already ordered another!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

I have figured out a quick way to do it. When you are about to hook it up, use a free finger to push down the top part of the metal receiver. This will lift it away from your wrist and make it easy to hook in.


jfwund said:


> It's a bit difficult to buckle/close the clasp but otherwise my initial impressions of the MN strap are very positive. Already ordered another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

jfwund said:


> It's a bit difficult to buckle/close the clasp but otherwise my initial impressions of the MN strap are very positive. Already ordered another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good. Almost as nice as this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

heboil said:


> I have figured out a quick way to do it. When you are about to hook it up, use a free finger to push down the top part of the metal receiver. This will lift it away from your wrist and make it easy to hook in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Post 142 has a picture of this. If I may interject.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

In answer to the original qusetion; probably not, but that hasn't stopped me buying 3 with a 4th on order! 

I feel the current price possibly justified the provenance of purchasing original French parachute elastic but given the increasing variety of colours of strap and producers. well.....

Its intetesting (to me at least) to see the various variations on a theme when it comes to this strap and you can almost imagine the comments from those original French servicemen when they were issued watches without straps!
Knotted loops, stitched loops and loops with various hooks and buckles were probably being fashioned in every barracks. In fact my mother states that in the early 70's she stitched an elastic loop for my watch when i tore the strap....


----------



## lookatthethyme

Here's the strap finally on the watch! I think i need to go 1/4 inch down on my wrist size if I order again, but I'm quite happy with the strap


----------



## Bendodds360

heboil said:


> New addition to the strap vault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic.

Good choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

CHJ001 said:


> Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


I've reprinted my technique for clipping on. Check it out.


----------



## heboil

Thanks. I think so too. In fact, this strap saved this watch. I had it for sale. I bought the adapters to wear with some NATOs, but the 24mm was a little stiff... almost like a cuff. I had the watch up for sale. Then I got a couple EO straps for other watches and realized how pliable and comfortable they are. It was 20 Euro more than a typical one (24mm and the printed numbers), but I rolled the dice and I love the outcome.


Bendodds360 said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> Good choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

heboil said:


> Thanks. I think so too. In fact, this strap saved this watch. I had it for sale. I bought the adapters to wear with some NATOs, but the 24mm was a little stiff... almost like a cuff. I had the watch up for sale. Then I got a couple EO straps for other watches and realized how pliable and comfortable they are. It was 20 Euro more than a typical one (24mm and the printed numbers), but I rolled the dice and I love the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's not my favourite watch to look at. But on that strap it's super cool.

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

I finally ordered one myself and it will look like this on my blackbay, the pictures are from the person I bought my black bay from. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## sgtlmj

Yes!


----------



## IllCommunication

Anyone order one for a Black Bay Red? What colors did you go with?


----------



## Bendodds360

Oof. 95 euro for the option I wanted for my bronzo. That’s a lot of coin. 

What is the shipping time for these things? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Also, does anyone have any real world pics of the bronze hardware? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

Arkanjel said:


> I love nato straps, for me they are the most comfortable straps in summer and in winter.
> 
> so, I'm thinking about to buy a Erika's nato strap in desert colour.
> 
> The price is 55€ (whit shipping), normal nato in good quality is 3-4€.
> 
> Does it deserve the price?
> 
> View attachment 12919231
> 
> https://......./images/rGdXBW


Not sure if it's been suggested on this thread, but Strapco makes a solid NATO


----------



## mgk1789

This thread made me pulled the trigger.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

$28 to your door from The Strap Steward. Fewer color choices and only 22mm currently. Hardware isn't as highly finished but it works. It is quite comfortable, I can attest to that!


----------



## Tohono Rat

Hose A said:


> $28 to your door from The Strap Steward. Fewer color choices and only 22mm currently. Hardware isn't as highly finished but it works. It is quite comfortable, I can attest to that!


As noted throughout the other thread on their product (https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841.html) it is a similar looking strap (and may be a good option for some), but it is a completely different design. Beginning to wonder if you are on their payroll! ;-)


----------



## Eingram141

I like. Heres some more pic. Great on old French divers.


----------



## steinercat

Eingram141 said:


> I like. Heres some more pic. Great on old French divers.


Very nice!

What model Heuer are those, 1000?


----------



## Eric_M

Just got mine in today, and am very pleased with the quality. In terms of the price, you have to consider that these are all custom ordered and made by hand, vs mass production. The strap is very comfortable and the quality of the stitching is very good. The feel of the material is definitely a step up from any of my cheap natos. Planning to put my Sinn 356 on it, but sadly, it is away being serviced for another month or so:


----------



## nodnar

I notice most of us put the hook in the middle of our wrist. However I found moving it to the side more comfortable while typing. And a bit easier hook on the "corner" of my wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I've seen some very nice watch/strap color combinations here, a lot of nice matching ones. But no matter what combination I see, the original green with yellow stripe on ANY watch looks best.

heb


----------



## Tohono Rat

nodnar said:


> I notice most of us put the hook in the middle of our wrist. However I found moving it to the side more comfortable while typing. And a bit easier hook on the "corner" of my wrist.


I agree. I wear mine with the clasp on the inner side of my wrist (about 90 degrees from the watch head instead of the standard 180 degrees of a standard clasp). This both avoids interfering with keyboards and my watch also seems to center on my wrist better that way. One of the great things about these is you can constantly adjust and fiddle until you get the precise fit you want.


----------



## bc5000

You guys that just received yours, how long did it take? 

I ordered one a couple weeks ago. I heard she was pretty busy.


----------



## Eric_M

bc5000 said:


> You guys that just received yours, how long did it take?
> 
> I ordered one a couple weeks ago. I heard she was pretty busy.


Ordered 7 Aug, shipped 22 Aug, delivered 27 Aug. Hang in there, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Eric_M

heb said:


> I've seen some very nice watch/strap color combinations here, a lot of nice matching ones. But no matter what combination I see, the original green with yellow stripe on ANY watch looks best.
> 
> heb


Yeah, I was back and forth between the red and yellow stripe. While I think the red would look cool on the GMT, I felt like the yellow could be more easily swapped among different watches.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Red stripe FTW!


----------



## Eric_M

Tohono Rat said:


> Red stripe FTW!


Just means I'll have to buy another one eventually 🙂


----------



## tim_herremans

Let's admit it, she's smart. I would easily charge the same to watch collectors. When you spend a grand, two, or more, for your watch.. A $60 good quality comfortable band with color options, seems like nothing. A metal bracelet even very comfortable is not really my ideal. I want one of these but for my $500 watch, I just cannot check out. I have many NATOs that I appreciate and enjoy for $11 each. Maybe I will eventually commit, but I just keep passing on it. It's just overpriced to be honest. She's making a killing on it. The demand and most importantly the watch enthusiasts have allowed her to charge these prices. I would.


----------



## ErzengelG

Eric_M said:


> heb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some very nice watch/strap color combinations here, a lot of nice matching ones. But no matter what combination I see, the original green with yellow stripe on ANY watch looks best.
> 
> heb
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was back and forth between the red and yellow stripe. While I think the red would look cool on the GMT, I felt like the yellow could be more easily swapped among different watches.
Click to expand...

The green and yellow one has definitely a great vintage military vibe to it. It is in my eyes the best choice for watches with a common black and white pattern. The other color combinations should somehow match the color accents of the watch.


----------



## tim_herremans

Rice and Gravy said:


> I agree with the last 2 posts 100%. I have sold the couple of newly purchased BlueShark NATOs and the new style "A2" Haveston's because of these straps. No more nylon NATO/RAFs for me, they just cant compete with the MN straps in terms of comfort, adjustability and security.


Security? Really? So you have had NATOs just POP off your wrist huh?


----------



## Eric_M

tim_herremans said:


> Rice and Gravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the last 2 posts 100%. I have sold the couple of newly purchased BlueShark NATOs and the new style "A2" Haveston's because of these straps. No more nylon NATO/RAFs for me, they just cant compete with the MN straps in terms of comfort, adjustability and security.
> 
> 
> 
> Security? Really? So you have had NATOs just POP off your wrist huh?
Click to expand...

I've dropped a watch on the floor while hastily unbuckling a Nato. More my fault through carelessness than the design of the strap, but definitely less likely to happen with a closed loop strap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

tim_herremans said:


> Security? Really? So you have had NATOs just POP off your wrist huh?


Nope, but as Eric said, even if the buckle were to fail it's still on my wrist. Still SECURE.

Another positive to these is they don't stretch when wet.


----------



## heb

Eric_M said:


> I've dropped a watch on the floor while hastily unbuckling a Nato. More my fault through carelessness than the design of the strap, but definitely less likely to happen with a closed loop strap.


Your point is very well taken and is the reason for the extra security provided by Ericka's straps. With her, and even with our other friend's, elastic straps, a careless latch and unlatch still keeps the watch on the wrist.


----------



## blackbirdster

I received mine today, and I'm having mixed feelings.
The construction is solid, both the elastic material and the hardware looks to be of an excellente quality.

_That said, mine looks to be running a little wide, and the fit is really snug. I would advise anyone to order 5 or 10mm (~ 3/8") above your wrist size, otherwise you won't have any clearance to adjust. _(edited: my setup was incorrect, many thanks to Snaggletooth for pointing that out and helping me)

Maybe mine was cut a little bit too short, I sent an e-mail to Erika, let's see.


----------



## Snaggletooth

blackbirdster said:


> I received mine today, and I'm having mixed feelings.
> The construction is solid, both the elastic material and the hardware looks to be of an excellente quality.
> 
> That said, mine looks to be running a little wide, and the fit is really snug. I would advise anyone to order 5 or 10mm (~ 3/8") above your wrist size, otherwise you won't have any clearance to adjust.
> 
> Maybe mine was cut a little bit too short, I sent an e-mail to Erika, let's see.


Looks to me that in your photo the strap is set to its shortest setting, with plenty of room to lengthen it if it is really snug.

I measured my wrist, ordered that length, and the straps I received have been spot on. Very pleased with my new go-to straps. Very comfortable and practical. Used for everyday wear, work, fitness training and sea-swimming.


----------



## blackbirdster

Could you please elaborate on that?
I followed the instruction video, from the side my setup is similar to this:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BmB6nlXHYbA/
But both steel loops are almost touching the lugs in my case, I have the feeling I extended it to the max. 
On the write, the material stretch so they are (hopefully) taken away, but not by much (my wrist is on the small side, the scale on the picture may be unusual).


----------



## Snaggletooth

With both steel loops close to the lugs of the watch the strap is at its shortest. If you take the strap off your wrist and slide the moveable metal loop (the one the metal hook clips to) away from the lugs, that will lengthen the strap for you.











blackbirdster said:


> Could you please elaborate on that?
> I followed the instruction video, from the side my setup is similar to this:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BmB6nlXHYbA/
> But both steel loops are almost touching the lugs in my case, I have the feeling I extended it to the max.
> On the write, the material stretch so they are (hopefully) taken away, but not by much (my wrist is on the small side, the scale on the picture may be unusual).


----------



## blackbirdster

I think I got you. Your wrist should be one layer of fabric from the watch, not 2, correct?

Edited: your picture was not appearing, now I see it. Thank you very much!
I will try it and edit my first post, not to be unfair to her.


----------



## lookatthethyme

Snaggletooth said:


> With both steel loops close to the lugs of the watch the strap is at its shortest. If you take the strap off your wrist and slide the moveable metal loop (the one the metal hook clips to) away from the lugs, that will lengthen the strap for you.
> 
> View attachment 13447607


This! I made the same mistake until I had a DUH moment, now it fits as perfectly as I wanted it to!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yes, there should be just one layer of strap material between the watch head and your wrist. I've had a look and I can see how you came to the set up you did originally. Glad to have been of service. Enjoy the strap, and the watch - very nice!



blackbirdster said:


> I think I got you. Your wrist should be one layer of fabric from the watch, not 2, correct?
> 
> Edited: your picture was not appearing, now I see it. Thank you very much!
> I will try it and edit my first post, not to be unfair to her.


----------



## Michael Day

nodnar said:


> I notice most of us put the hook in the middle of our wrist. However I found moving it to the side more comfortable while typing. And a bit easier hook on the "corner" of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a few and always wear this way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drtoez

BY far one of the most comfortable straps I have had. Been wearing this for over 3 weeks with no regrets. On the expensive side but well worth it, just my 2 cents.


----------



## cfracing

nodnar said:


> I notice most of us put the hook in the middle of our wrist. However I found moving it to the side more comfortable while typing. And a bit easier hook on the "corner" of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was the way it was supposed to be worn. I thought I read somewhere that one of the advantages of the Erika strap system was that the hardware was _not_ on the bottom of the wrist to scratch your desk or table or get in the way. It is one of the reasons I am considering an EO strap. That and the fact I don't like NATOs with all that extra strap material. Are the Erika straps sized so that you can always wear it that way?


----------



## nodnar

cfracing said:


> I thought that was the way it was supposed to be worn. I thought I read somewhere that one of the advantages of the Erika strap system was that the hardware was _not_ on the bottom of the wrist to scratch your desk or table or get in the way. It is one of the reasons I am considering an EO strap. That and the fact I don't like NATOs with all that extra strap material. Are the Erika straps sized so that you can always wear it that way?


Edit: yes plenty of length to move the hardware to your most comfortable positions. These are my favorite by far, my leather, bracelet, rubber, and perlon never make it more than a few days before I'm switching back to these. (Once at the airport gate...)

I think so and agree that it seems the best way. But I see lots of pictures with the hardware located like a leather strap at the bottom. Thus my post as a gentile suggestion to other readers. As for sizing, she is quite generous. Below is my son's sized for 5.75 on my 7.25. As we can see, plenty of extra to wear over a wetsuit, jacket, winter glove, etc. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

Are these available in 20mm

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

blackbirdster said:


> I received mine today, and I'm having mixed feelings.
> The construction is solid, both the elastic material and the hardware looks to be of an excellente quality.
> 
> _That said, mine looks to be running a little wide, and the fit is really snug. I would advise anyone to order 5 or 10mm (~ 3/8") above your wrist size, otherwise you won't have any clearance to adjust. _(edited: my setup was incorrect, many thanks to Snaggletooth for pointing that out and helping me)
> 
> Maybe mine was cut a little bit too short, I sent an e-mail to Erika, let's see.
> 
> View attachment 13447563


Can we see the underside of your wrist, angled from your elbow?

Oh, just read your edit. Maybe never mind if your good now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

fast08 said:


> Are these available in 20mm
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, she has a lovely website with lots of choices and customer pictures too. erikasoriginals (don't know if real links are allowed here)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

Found it thanks !


nodnar said:


> Yes, she has a lovely website with lots of choices and customer pictures too. erikasoriginals (don't know if real links are allowed here)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

Man these look awesome... I thought I've seen it all when it comes fabric straps but I'm wrong


fast08 said:


> Found it thanks !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StuW

First post but long time reader.

Just ordered one of Erika's MN straps thanks to this thread - a Trident with red stripe to go on my cal 2500 Omega Planet Ocean. Hopefully this will be the answer to my (now) constantly variable wrist size.

Can't wait!


----------



## fast08

How is the usual wait from order to shipment 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

fast08 said:


> How is the usual wait from order to shipment
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


2-3 weeks at present.


----------



## fast08

That's not bad. I ordered something from gasgasbones last year and it took a good 4 months


Snaggletooth said:


> 2-3 weeks at present.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Does anyone have a photo of an SS Tuna on a MN strap? I'm about to make an order, but can't decide between the grey Mirage with a white stripe and the original with a white stripe..


----------



## heboil

I think this will help will the variable wrist size. If not, move to a colder climate ;-)

Welcome to the forum!



StuW said:


> First post but long time reader.
> 
> Just ordered one of Erika's MN straps thanks to this thread - a Trident with red stripe to go on my cal 2500 Omega Planet Ocean. Hopefully this will be the answer to my (now) constantly variable wrist size.
> 
> Can't wait!


----------



## nabbasi

drtoez said:


> BY far one of the most comfortable straps I have had. Been wearing this for over 3 weeks with no regrets. On the expensive side but well worth it, just my 2 cents.
> View attachment 13454691


This is what I wanted to hear. Quality seems to be a given, but comfort is important to me, too especially at this price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Are Erika’s straps thicker than the old Haveston straps?

Thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy

No, thinner by about 1mm I'd say. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

steinercat said:


> Are Erika's straps thicker than the old Haveston straps?
> 
> Thanks


Marginally thinner, but only one layer of fabric passes beneath watch head.


----------



## steinercat

Tohono Rat said:


> Marginally thinner, but only one layer of fabric passes beneath watch head.


Thanks guys!


----------



## CHJ001

Taking a trip to the Swiss Alps and Italy. Hope to be doing a lot of swimming with my Halios Seaforth---pools in the Alps, Bay of Naples and Capri in Italy. Trying to decide whether to take a rubber strap (and a spring bar tool) in addition to my EO SWCC, or just the SWCC. Any thoughts on swimming with the SWCC in either salt water or chlorinated water? Does it dry quickly? Does the salt or chlorine do any long term damage to the strap?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Not the SWCC, but I have had my Black Ops strap in both sea water and pool water with no ill effects at all, and yes it dries very quickly.


----------



## Hose A

Does anyone have pictures of their EO strap that they've had and worn for any length of time? How do they hold up? I took a few shots and posted about how my Strap Steward elastic strap has fared after 3 weeks of solid wear. Are the EO straps holding up any better? https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841-8.html#post47031775


----------



## Tohono Rat

Hose A said:


> Does anyone have pictures of their EO strap that they've had and worn for any length of time? How do they hold up? I took a few shots and posted about how my Strap Steward elastic strap has fared after 3 weeks of solid wear. Are the EO straps holding up any better? https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841-8.html#post47031775


No pics right now, but I have alternated two EO straps all summer (beach, work, etc.). They look just like the day I purchased them. YMMV. Perhaps these are the same _type_ of material, but not the same _quality_ of material. Similarly, I find that there is a wide variation in the quality of material in ostensibly similar nato straps depending on brand/price/manufacturer; not all nylon is made the same or has the same quality. I suspect that is the same with the MN-style bands.


----------



## nodnar

Hose A said:


> Does anyone have pictures of their EO strap that they've had and worn for any length of time? How do they hold up? I took a few shots and posted about how my Strap Steward elastic strap has fared after 3 weeks of solid wear. Are the EO straps holding up any better? https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841-8.html#post47031775


Mine has been worn most weekdays since Father's Day. You can see wear where the strap snugs in the rectangular piece each time I put the watch on. 








However on the wrist, it looks fine to me. 









I'm happy enough, this wear is strap vs metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

Same in my case. It's the metal hardware that abrades the elastic strap.


I think I'm going to make one that's just sewn, no hardware.


----------



## Bugster

I like these straps but find the hardware can be a little sharp. Could do with smoothing them off for less wear on the strap.


----------



## Hose A

DutchMartin said:


> Have one on my Seawolf, it wears great. Do change straps a lot but this one I seem to pick over the NATO straps.
> As mentioned above the size is just over 22mm but just a fraction. Doesn't bother me that much.


Was that the 22mm or 23mm that you ordered?


----------



## corkscrew

Fantastic straps and to me well worth the price


----------



## CHJ001

I've been wearing my EO SWCC 24/7 for the last 4 months and see no signs of wear or loss of elasticity. I just got back from 2 1/2 weeks in the Swiss Alps and Italy and the only watch I took was my Halios Seaforth Abyss with the SwCC. I swam wearing this combo at my hotel in Sorrento on the Bay of Naples. The SWCC dried within several hours. Couldn't be more pleased with a strap. It's worth every Euro, in my opinion.


----------



## Ladit

Just received my Erika today and the first impression is no. The material is okay, it wears comfortable, but I am disappointed by the hardware. In comparison with the hardware of GasGasBones it is simply cheap stamped metal. This doesn't feel good.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Now available for Apple watch too


----------



## cfracing

I don't know. An MN strap on an Apple watch seems like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## danielstinebaugh

For my money, I would recommend thewatchsteward.com they are currently sold out, but are way more comfortable as the seams and folds don't rest against your skin and the elastic is overall softer. 
I own both a lumed Erika's and several of thewatchsteward's and for half the price I'd say well worth it. They do wear differently though so do note that. the watch is against your skin, the strap is doubled up the whole distance unlike a nato which I actually prefer as the watch wears lower and looks a touch smaller that way. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my M&N and they do have better hardware, the etching and finish of the Erika's is for sure better, but at twice the price, I'll get 2 of the others instead!







(I dye'd my watchsteward strap black using rid dyemore they don't actually come in black...)


----------



## Bendodds360

Is it worth tho money? I guess it depends on how much labour is involved. I can't see a lot of value in the materials alone. I bought the bronze hardware 24mm with numbers printed. Pretty sure this is one of the dearest ones available. I don't think I'd buy another one. Purely because of the cost. However it is extremely comfortable, in fact I forget I have this watch on at times. And that's no small feat considering the size and weight of this bronzo. I'm hoping the bronze will mellow out to match my watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

I just received my first Erika's Original MN strap and my first impression is that all of the materials and workmanship are top notch. The strap is very comfortable to wear, but I will have to wait before I can assess its durability but I really like it now. Is the strap overpriced? Possibly. To me it is worth the price, but I ordered the basic Trident MN strap which was 50 euros, or about $60 usd. For full disclosure I have never been a fan of NATO straps so I don't use that as a basis for comparison.

I am a latecomer to EO straps so I do not know their pricing history. If Erika significantly raised her prices after they became popular, then I can see where there could be some resentment about that. However, what I see is that Erika came up with an innovative design for a strap using previously seldom-used material. While the design was simple it was unique enough that she was able to obtain a patent for it. So I don't have a problem with Erika profiting from her ingenuity as long as it does not reach a level of gouging. After all isn't that was capitalism is all about? But as I said before, comparatively inexpensive NATO straps were never an option for me. I think the market and competitors with _similar_ products will determine if EO straps are overpriced.

Edited to add a photo of my new EO navy blue Trident MN strap on my $499 watch.


----------



## Ladit

I received my EO last week and was very upset. In my opinion the hardware is rubbish and 12 inches of elastic nylon strap are worth one EURO. Yes, it is comfortable to wear, but not comfortable if you want to close the lock it is complicated. The edges of the upper ring are not deburred, so this will kill the strap sooner or later. In the German Uhrforum is a thread about replacing parts of the hardware. I bought some elastic strap and proper hardware and made a new strap on my own just for the reason of R & D. I made a proof of concept and replaced the hook and double ring plate with a g-buckle and the ring at the other end with a well made double ring. The hardware is far too big now, but the handling improved dramatically if I want to loosen the strap I just grab at the g-buckles top and it loosens if I want to shorten the strap I just grap the g-buckle at the sides and pull it up. I mounted my "Lars" on my H2O. Please remember it is just a proof of concept simply a mock up to do some research.


----------



## riff raff

Folks - I've been wanting try an Erika strap and picked up this Black Ops strap with PVD hardware from the classifieds section. 
Unfortunately, it appears that the strap is too large. I didn't realize they came in different lengths (not sure exactly how to measure the strap). See below, mounted on my Zelos DMT. I think the hardware pieces are all too close to the watch head,right? I'll be releasing this one if there isn't a way to adjust it. One video tutorial site shows the adjuster bar not sewn in place - is that a different version? If fits nicely as shown, but I think the hardware positioning looks a bit odd.

I'm a bit bummed, as I can see the appeal of this strap. The Zelos isn't exactly tiny or light and it disappears on my wrist with this strap (unlike a NATO).

If someone would like this one, PM me. ($55 shipped is what I just paid)


----------



## nodnar

Actually I wear mine just like that. More comfortable typing and I find it easier to hook the clasp on the side on my wrist.

But yes, yours looks a little bit large. These straps adjust by moving the rectangular bit the hook hooks. Just "inch worm" the strap in and out to make it closer/farther from the watch. By the way, loosening and wearing over a coat works great for hiking, skiing, etc. the elastic is snug but not tight.

Erika answers emails, she might tell you how to measure what wrist size it's for. That would help both for selling and choosing the next one.

Just thinking out loud. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

At the outset of purchase, you are asked what size wrist you are. You should have answered correctly. If you did put down the right size, measure it and if it is incorrect, then you should reach out to Erika and ask about the discrepancy.

I wear my clasp at the very bottom but I can see that people would want to adjust it so that it's to the side. I can do that with mine. But that makes it tighter for me and sometimes I prefer it loose.


----------



## nodnar

Riff Raff, I assume you picked up your strap second hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Easy Tanjecterly...

From my post:


> I've been wanting try an Erika strap and picked up this Black Ops strap with PVD hardware from the classifieds section.


This was not purchased from Erika's site, so definitely not her issue. It was advertised as fitting down to a 7" wrist, which is what mine is. I got it at a nice price and I'm sure I can resell for the same. The hardware is all just a touch too close for my taste. But, I really did like the way it wore, so I'll get one in the right size. This one, extended all the way, is about 11 & 3/4" long. Her specs are in mm's, I'll definitely contact her for a future purchase.



Tanjecterly said:


> At the outset of purchase, you are asked what size wrist you are. You should have answered correctly. If you did put down the right size, measure it and if it is incorrect, then you should reach out to Erika and ask about the discrepancy.
> 
> I wear my clasp at the very bottom but I can see that people would want to adjust it so that it's to the side. I can do that with mine. But that makes it tighter for me and sometimes I prefer it loose.


----------



## drtoez

I have had many kinds of straps and by far the most comfortable has been Erica's strap. As for pricing, maybe alittle high, but to me worth it , just for the comfort level alone.i highly recommend this strap, and will be purchasing several more. 
As to the difficulty of applying the strap ,after about 5x, you get the technique down needed to use.


----------



## cfracing

Tanjecterly said:


> I wear my clasp at the very bottom but I can see that people would want to adjust it so that it's to the side. I can do that with mine. But that makes it tighter for me and sometimes I prefer it loose.


The size and tightness of the strap should not change much if you just slide ("rotate") the whole strap itself further through the watch head and spring bars rather than moving the metal piece that the clasp attaches to, although I may be describing it poorly.


----------



## Tanjecterly

cfracing said:


> The size and tightness of the strap should not change much if you just slide ("rotate") the whole strap itself further through the watch head and spring bars rather than moving the metal piece that the clasp attaches to, although I may be describing it poorly.


Yes, that option presented itself after I posted! Thanks!


----------



## Tanjecterly

riff raff said:


> Easy Tanjecterly...
> 
> From my post:


Sorry I missed that! My apologies.


----------



## Bendodds360

Well put AJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Problem solved! My daughter brought over her portable sewing machine, I cut the rear keeper off, remounted it 1" shorter, restitched the seam and fits perfect on my Zelos DMT. The PVD hardware compliments the black bezel and face nicely.


----------



## Pedronev85

Does anyone have a shot of the lumed strap in the dark... Wondering how bright it is

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson

I just watched an interview with Erika and will be placing an order very soon. You can't put a price on true comfort.


----------



## CastorTroy3

I just received two straps. Blue and Green (vintage). The straps look excellent but I find the clasp difficult to latch. Overall I do like the design and the stretch of the Material.

Worth the money? Maybe a tad pricey but definitely in the premium category and much less than OEM. IMO each of the premium natos do something well. All of the brands have ups and downs. Purely on looks I'd put Erika's and BluShark to the top. Note I like rugged not shinny. So Phenom is a bit to shinny for me.

OEM Tudor and Omegas are still the best but they are 3x the other competitors.

Erika's


----------



## riff raff

CastorTroy3 said:


> The straps look excellent but I find the clasp difficult to latch.


So far, I do love the way it wears but that latch sure is tricky to get in place


----------



## Tohono Rat

riff raff said:


> So far, I do love the way it wears but that latch sure is tricky to get in place


Once you get the hang of it, it is easy. Somewhere earlier in the thread are good instructions with pics.


----------



## nodnar

(Post 142 maybe)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Bumped this reply for us newbies



CHJ001 said:


> I had that same problem when I received my first one (I now have 3.) Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


----------



## maylebox

Well I guess I'll soon be able to answer this question from personal experience. I wasn't even looking for another strap you guys are killing me  Black ops incoming, we'll see how it looks on my Damasko DB1.


----------



## Tohono Rat

maylebox said:


> Well I guess I'll soon be able to answer this question from personal experience. I wasn't even looking for another strap you guys are killing me  Black ops incoming, we'll see how it looks on my Damasko DB1.


Should be a nice combo. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Bendodds360

Might have missed some earlier in the thread, but does anyone have any pics of a sinn u1 or UX on Erika’s straps? 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Bendodds360 said:


> Might have missed some earlier in the thread, but does anyone have any pics of a sinn u1 or UX on Erika's straps?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you want more angles, Rich

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Snaggletooth

New colour options


----------



## Tohono Rat

:-( 20mm only. Understandable, but I would live one of these.


----------



## riff raff

Tohono Rat said:


> :-( 20mm only. Understandable, but I would live one of these.


Erika hates fat lugs.


----------



## cfracing

riff raff said:


> Erika hates fat lugs.


Not necessarily. It depends on which strap you want. Me, I want the Vintage strap in khaki made from NOS parachute webbing which only comes in 22mm and 23mm.

And almost all of the non-LE straps come in 24mm and 26mm.


----------



## cfracing

Duplicate.


----------



## Brucy

I just got my first EO through and mirroring the comments earlier, it is supremely comfortable to wear.










In regard to value... service was great, wait was minimal, postage super quick, fabric very nice and yes, it takes a few days to get the hang of putting it on or off.

I like the engraving on the buckle, the sizing was very good, but yes it's pricey, would I buy another? Would need to depend on the watch of course but I wouldn't just randomly go out and buy more for the sake of having different colour options.

If I was to be overly critical then it would be around the quality of the hardware. Could be better finished.

But I like it, I think it's suits the watch and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Bendodds360

Still enjoying mine. I'd highly recommend it to anyone who likes big heavy watches. Gives you a nice comfy option.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flop

I'm thinking of getting a SWICK MN strap because I really like the pattern and also because of what everyone says about the comfort of these straps. I have a few run of the mill NATO straps(though I would like to try a seatbelt NATO)I never wear because I find them to be rough and scratchy, and looking at pictures the MN strap seems like it might also be rough. Can anyone speak for the comfort of these compared to your average NATO?


----------



## Fergfour

I've bought a few, and just sold a couple on wus. The one I kept is a perfect match does the watch it's on, the other two, I wasn't completely happy how they matched up. They are comfortable, and "stretchy" compared to Nato's I've tried. They feel more snug, and not as smooth feeling as the material on Nato's. To me it's just another option as I like all kinds of straps and bracelets.


----------



## Bendodds360

They are not as smooth as most of the new Natos. But the elasticity makes up for it imo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flop

Fergfour said:


> They are comfortable, and "stretchy" compared to Nato's I've tried. They feel more snug, and not as smooth feeling as the material on Nato's. To me it's just another option as I like all kinds of straps and bracelets.





Bendodds360 said:


> They are not as smooth as most of the new Natos. But the elasticity makes up for it imo.


This isn't exactly what I was hoping to hear, but I guess I'm going to have to try one to know if it's for me or not.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Hopefully Erika will have a sale for Black Friday coming up. I'm on the fence and that would convince me to make the jump and buy a few of these straps.

But until then, I'm using several MN straps that I've gotten off of Ali Express (listing taken down) and on eBay being sold by HIMQ. These stretchy MN straps are awesome and absolutely required for small-wristed guys like me, but there's no way I can justify buying one of her straps for $80 (I need a 24mm size) when I've purchased 2 already for half that price.


EDIT: Does anybody have Erika's email? I'd like to shoot her a message and ask if she plans on having an upcoming holiday sale. I'll report her answer back here for the group's benefit.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hopefully Erika will have a sale for Black Friday coming up. I'm on the fence and that would convince me to make the jump and buy a few of these straps.
> 
> But until then, I'm using several MN straps that I've gotten off of Ali Express (listing taken down) and on eBay being sold by HIMQ. These stretchy MN straps are awesome and absolutely required for small-wristed guys like me, but there's no way I can justify buying one of her straps for $80 (I need a 24mm size) when I've purchased 2 already for half that price.
> 
> EDIT: Does anybody have Erika's email? I'd like to shoot her a message and ask if she plans on having an upcoming holiday sale. I'll report her answer back here for the group's benefit.


She never has sales or coupons. She will not even give you a discount on multiple straps even though she saves on bundling shipping.


----------



## Tohono Rat

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hopefully Erika will have a sale for Black Friday coming up. I'm on the fence and that would convince me to make the jump and buy a few of these straps.
> 
> But until then, I'm using several MN straps that I've gotten off of Ali Express (listing taken down) and on eBay being sold by HIMQ. These stretchy MN straps are awesome and absolutely required for small-wristed guys like me, but there's no way I can justify buying one of her straps for $80 (I need a 24mm size) when I've purchased 2 already for half that price.
> 
> EDIT: Does anybody have Erika's email? I'd like to shoot her a message and ask if she plans on having an upcoming holiday sale. I'll report her answer back here for the group's benefit.


They are worth every penny. You get what you pay for.


----------



## hedd

I asked my wife to choose me an MN for my birthday. This is what she came up with:









I like it! My only issue is that it's a bit uncomfortable where the fabric folds under the hardware. I think I just need to get it hitting me in the right spot. Any tips on how to position the hardware?


----------



## CSanter

I like them and will continue to wear them regularly. This is my newest one that came with a used watch. Previous owner has much larger wrists so the adjustment barely is tight enough. Also I'm not sure I could unsew and trim then resew correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

hedd said:


> I like it! My only issue is that it's a bit uncomfortable where the fabric folds under the hardware. I think I just need to get it hitting me in the right spot. Any tips on how to position the hardware?


Nice choice. I generally position the hardware at about 90 degrees from the watch head on the inside of the wrist (as opposed to 180 degrees for normal clasp). To accomplish this, just slide the watch head on the strap toward the hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## riff raff

CSanter said:


> Also I'm not sure I could unsew and trim then resew correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> I did that easily on my used MN strap, took about 15 minutes. I had to shorten mine significantly. Now the buckle is on the exact bottom of my wrist.
> 
> Buckling it is still tricky. Once its on, I tend to not take it off!


----------



## playinwittime

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hopefully Erika will have a sale for Black Friday coming up. I'm on the fence and that would convince me to make the jump and buy a few of these straps.
> 
> But until then, I'm using several MN straps that I've gotten off of Ali Express (listing taken down) and on eBay being sold by HIMQ. These stretchy MN straps are awesome and absolutely required for small-wristed guys like me, but there's no way I can justify buying one of her straps for $80 (I need a 24mm size) when I've purchased 2 already for half that price.
> 
> EDIT: Does anybody have Erika's email? I'd like to shoot her a message and ask if she plans on having an upcoming holiday sale. I'll report her answer back here for the group's benefit.


Took your suggestion and bought a few from HIMQ to try them out. I ordered 4 for the price of 1 Erika or NDC. While the quality may very well be lacking in comparison, I agree that the $80 cannot be as justified, especially when I ordered them to "play" with this new novelty for me. If I get serious with them, I can always invest in something from NDC or Erika.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

playinwittime said:


> Took your suggestion and bought a few from HIMQ to try them out. I ordered 4 for the price of 1 Erika or NDC. While the quality may very well be lacking in comparison, I agree that the $80 cannot be as justified, especially when I ordered them to "play" with this new novelty for me. If I get serious with them, I can always invest in something from NDC or Erika.


Glad you enjoy the straps and thanks for your comment. I can't tell you how many times I've been roasted for advocating this alternative to Erika's by my fellow WUS. The prevailing sentiment seems to be that it's somehow unethical to buy a cheaper copy and if you want the benefits of an MN strap, then you are honor-bound to drop 3-4X the cash with Erika.

For now, this 22mm HIMQ strap works but I hope to buy a 24mm MN strap someday. But not for $80.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Glad you enjoy the straps and thanks for your comment. I can't tell you how many times I've been roasted for advocating this alternative to Erika's by my fellow WUS. The prevailing sentiment seems to be that it's somehow unethical to buy a cheaper copy and if you want the benefits of an MN strap, then you are honor-bound to drop 3-4X the cash with Erika.
> 
> For now, this 22mm HIMQ strap works but I hope to buy a 24mm MN strap someday. But not for $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


In fairness, I just ordered them. I haven't tried them yet. Nevertheless, even looking at your pic, it looks good enough to play around with and, again, was 1/4 the price of Erika's and NDC. If I want to put it on a luxury piece later, I could always get and NDC or Erika, but for Zodiacs, micro-boutiques, Seikos, Glycine, etc., I see no reason to spend the extra coin. It even looks good enough for your Ploprof!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Delete


----------



## Tohono Rat

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've been roasted for advocating this alternative to Erika's by my fellow WUS. The prevailing sentiment seems to be that it's somehow unethical to buy a cheaper copy and if you want the benefits of an MN strap, then you are honor-bound to drop 3-4X the cash with Erika.


It is only considered unethical by some of us because they are illegal copies of a patented design. It is like downloading music from a website that illegally distributes music without paying the musicians for their creations. Does it save money? Yes. Is it ethical? Many people would say no. No one is requiring that you pay for the latest music or an Erika's MN strap. But if you do want one, you should not support illegal knock-offs, IMHO. Besides, overpriced or not, the $50-$80 for a strap is not going to mean the difference between feeding your kids or not. If so, you really should not be buying a watch to begin with. In my opinion, if you are unwilling to pay for someone's creative work, you should simply forego buying it at all. There are plenty of $5 nato straps out there with a stripe down the middle; they do not violate international patent law. Why not simply settle for those?


----------



## Tohono Rat

It is such a first-world problem. I mean what are we to do when we want large variety of strap colors but are unwilling to pay for them? Easy solution: reduce our desires for variety or increase our budget. Taking advantage of others, however, does not seem to be a fair solution to me. But in an unregulated global marketplace, cheap and illegally-produced goods flood eBay, so we can have all of our desires fulfilled with no thought to ethics.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Tohono Rat said:


> It is such a first-world problem. I mean what are we to do when we want large variety of strap colors but are unwilling to pay for them? Easy solution: reduce our desires for variety or increase our budget. Taking advantage of others, however, does not seem to be a fair solution to me. But in an unregulated global marketplace, cheap and illegally-produced goods flood eBay, so we can have all of our desires fulfilled with no thought to ethics.


You are right, I deleted my comment. I feel terrible.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Tohono Rat said:


> It is only considered unethical by some of us because they are illegal copies of a patented design. It is like downloading music from a website that illegally distributes music without paying the musicians for their creations. Does it save money? Yes. Is it ethical? Many people would say no. No one is requiring that you pay for the latest music or an Erika's MN strap. But if you do want one, you should not support illegal knock-offs, IMHO. Besides, overpriced or not, the $50-$80 for a strap is not going to mean the difference between feeding your kids or not. If so, you really should not be buying a watch to begin with. In my opinion, if you are unwilling to pay for someone's creative work, you should simply forego buying it at all. There are plenty of $5 nato straps out there with a stripe down the middle; they do not violate international patent law. Why not simply settle for those?


1) she didn't invent the MN strap, she has a design patent based on a technicality 
2) songs aren't a good analogy, she's not a starving musician
3) using your analogy (re: the difference b/w feeding my kids or not), pretty sure she's not out on the streets bc myself and several other WUS here decided to buy several alternatives instead of hers
4) re: your final point- nice intellectual dishonesty there, I could care less about a stripe down the middle. I need a stretchy elastic band for fit and comfort. Again, she didn't invent the MN strap.

Going back to the theme of this thread. Title = Are Erika's Straps Worth The Price?

It is absolutely 100% relevant and within the scope of this thread to mention market alternatives to Erika's. We are talking about whether her straps are worth the price and if we're going to discuss value, it is absolutely fair game to mention these other alternatives, including the HIMQ.

That's on YOU if you want to go all boyscout and claim some kind of moral high ground here. You're the one who decided to go all bible study when the discussion is about a stretchy watch strap. I'm pretty sure a lot of the guys reading this post who wear Nikes on their feet don't support child sweat shop labor, it's unfair to judge myself or others in this thread who are voting with our wallets and looking at cheaper alternatives that will do the same thing as an Erika's.

Every man in this thread has the right to decide for himself A) Erika's B) HIMQ C) neither. IMO, it's ridiculous to hide your head in the sand and pretend the HIMQ doesn't exist. I'm not forcing my morality on anybody, all I ask is that my fellow WIS not do the same to me.


----------



## Tohono Rat

DuckaDiesel said:


> You are right, I deleted my comment. I feel terrible.


No problem, Ducka. I didn't mean to make you feel bad. I just think that certain people here do not *want* to understand the nature of things like intellectual property or how their consumer decisions actually do have ethical components. Sorry that you got caught in the crossfire. I wish you the joy of your watches.... and straps!


----------



## CV50

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 1) she didn't invent the MN strap, she has a design patent based on a technicality
> 2) songs aren't a good analogy, she's not a starving musician
> 3) using your analogy (re: the difference b/w feeding my kids or not), pretty sure she's not out on the streets bc myself and several other WUS here decided to buy several alternatives instead of hers
> 4) re: your final point- nice intellectual dishonesty there, I could care less about a stripe down the middle. I need a stretchy elastic band for fit and comfort. Again, she didn't invent the MN strap.
> 
> Going back to the theme of this thread. Title = Are Erika's Straps Worth The Price?
> 
> It is absolutely 100% relevant and within the scope of this thread to mention market alternatives to Erika's. We are talking about whether her straps are worth the price and if we're going to discuss value, it is absolutely fair game to mention these other alternatives, including the HIMQ.
> 
> That's on YOU if you want to go all boyscout and claim some kind of moral high ground here. You're the one who decided to go all bible study when the discussion is about a stretchy watch strap. I'm pretty sure a lot of the guys reading this post who wear Nikes on their feet don't support child sweat shop labor, it's unfair to judge myself or others in this thread who are voting with our wallets and looking at cheaper alternatives that will do the same thing as an Erika's.
> 
> Every man in this thread has the right to decide for himself A) Erika's B) HIMQ C) neither. IMO, it's ridiculous to hide your head in the sand and pretend the HIMQ doesn't exist. I'm not forcing my morality on anybody, all I ask is that my fellow WIS not do the same to me.


Dude ! You seriously need to chill !!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

CV50 said:


> Dude ! You seriously need to chill !!


Care to elaborate? Where in my post was I out of line?

How about you address my arguments and move the discussion forward on Erika's vs other MN straps out there instead of focusing on me?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Care to elaborate? Where in my post was I out of line?
> 
> How about you address my arguments and move the discussion forward on Erika's vs other MN straps out there instead of focusing on me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


As I said, chill out there's no reason to get worked up over something as trivial a watch strap! If a copy satisfies you then so be it, no need to get riled up about it! We're all friends here !


----------



## nodnar

hedd said:


> I asked my wife to choose me an MN for my birthday. This is what she came up with:
> 
> View attachment 13647695
> 
> 
> I like it! My only issue is that it's a bit uncomfortable where the fabric folds under the hardware. I think I just need to get it hitting me in the right spot. Any tips on how to position the hardware?


I find this comfortable, and a bit easier to hook









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cfracing

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 1) she didn't invent the MN strap, she has a design patent based on a technicality


What technicality are you talking about? While Erika did not invent the MN strap, she did come up with a new design of an MN strap that maintained the original continuous loop concept while introducing the ability to adjust the size. The design, while simple, was unique enough that she was granted a patent for it.



> Going back to the theme of this thread. Title = Are Erika's Straps Worth The Price?
> 
> It is absolutely 100% relevant and within the scope of this thread to mention market alternatives to Erika's. We are talking about whether her straps are worth the price and if we're going to discuss value, it is absolutely fair game to mention these other alternatives, including the HIMQ.


It is certainly fair game to discuss _legal_ alternatives. The straps sold by HIMQ and Ali Express are not them. They are exact copies of Erika's design and probably violate her patent (disclaimer: I am not a patent lawyer). The Steward Strap, on the other hand is a legal alternative with its own unique design.



> That's on YOU if you want to go all boyscout and claim some kind of moral high ground here. You're the one who decided to go all bible study when the discussion is about a stretchy watch strap. I'm pretty sure a lot of the guys reading this post who wear Nikes on their feet don't support child sweat shop labor, it's unfair to judge myself or others in this thread who are voting with our wallets and looking at cheaper alternatives that will do the same thing as an Erika's.


You don't have to "go all boyscout(sic)" to advocate for following proper laws.



> Every man in this thread has the right to decide for himself A) Erika's B) HIMQ C) neither. IMO, it's ridiculous to hide your head in the sand and pretend the HIMQ doesn't exist. I'm not forcing my morality on anybody, all I ask is that my fellow WIS not do the same to me.


HIMQ may not be an option in the future. I suspect that Ali Express is not selling these straps anymore because they were told to cease and desist for patent violations. HIMQ may not be far behind.

Finally, after having posted my opinion, I noticed that the title to this thread is:

_Do Erika's straps *deserve* the price?_

I think the answer is obviously, Yes, because she is entitled to fair compensation for her patented innovation. However, most, including myself, have interpreted the question to be "Are her straps *worth* the price?" That question is open to many different heartfelt opinions.


----------



## thrills

I, for one, do not love my Erikas MN. I find it odd to put on, and the hardware always seems to be a in a strangely annoying location on my wrist. Oh well.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

Does anyone have a general idea on the durability of these straps? 3 months in and I started to notice a small nick or cut in the strap, and about 2 weeks later, the outermost strand started to unravel and I had to burn the loose ends to prevent it from unraveling further up. While I found the strap to be extremely comfortable, to me personally, a strap at this price lasting only 3 months is completely unacceptable. So wanted to check with you all if there's something I'm doing wrong or is this completely expected? I often move the micro-adjustment around and perhaps the metal part caused too much friction wear on the strap? Or perhaps that I got the strap caught in something that caused the cut. Just wanted to know if this is expected before I commit another 50 euros to it.


----------



## nodnar

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Does anyone have a general idea on the durability of these straps? 3 months in and I started to notice a small nick or cut in the strap, and about 2 weeks later, the outermost strand started to unravel and I had to burn the loose ends to prevent it from unraveling further up. While I found the strap to be extremely comfortable, to me personally, a strap at this price lasting only 3 months is completely unacceptable. So wanted to check with you all if there's something I'm doing wrong or is this completely expected? I often move the micro-adjustment around and perhaps the metal part caused too much friction wear on the strap? Or perhaps that I got the strap caught in something that caused the cut. Just wanted to know if this is expected before I commit another 50 euros to it.
> View attachment 13652447


I suggest you let Erika know.

I had one that started doing that, probably due to sharp hardware not properly edge broke.

She promptly sent a replacement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

got 3 of her straps, most comfortable strap i own


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

nodnar said:


> I suggest you let Erika know.
> 
> I had one that started doing that, probably due to sharp hardware not properly edge broke.
> 
> She promptly sent a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for the info. I was skeptical that it came unraveled so soon.


----------



## JDMLS430

So seems to have mixed reviews here. Was always interested in a nato strap. At least she is willing to send replacements. The price is main thing. I dont see how a nato strap cost that much


----------



## ZASKAR36

riff raff said:


> So far, I do love the way it wears but that latch sure is tricky to get in place


I'm about to buy my first Steinhart. The vintage GMT and was thinking about pairing it with a grey orange lined EO. One thing though...how secure is that hook clasp? I can see the comfort factor of this setup, but am I wrong to think that hook clasp has a chance of slipping off and taking your watch with it?


----------



## ErzengelG

It won't slip off easily and even if it did, the watch won't slide over your hands.


----------



## TheGanzman

I own 3 - two bought directly from the lovely Erika and one bought used; there is NOTHING more comfortable - PERIOD!

They DO require a certain technique to fasten - all *I* can say is that practice makes better (not perfect)! Sometimes when my fingers aren't quite "working" properly, I just slide it over my hand attached; doesn't seem to have negatively affected it or caused it to "stretch out" any...

Regarding Copyright Infringement/Blatant STEALING of idea(s) - all *I* can say is "wait until it happens to YOU - then we'll see how YOU feel about it!" It happened to me ~30 years ago, and I'm STILL pissed off about it - I hope the guy who did it woke up one morning with his legs grown together!


----------



## cfracing

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm about to buy my first Steinhart. The vintage GMT and was thinking about pairing it with a grey orange lined EO. One thing though...how secure is that hook clasp? I can see the comfort factor of this setup, but am I wrong to think that hook clasp has a chance of slipping off and taking your watch with it?


The advantage of an MN Strap is that it is a continuous loop that slips over your hand onto your wrist so you will not lose your watch with a single spring bar failure, similar to a NATO. What Erika's design did was retain the loop of the original MN but added an adjustability. I think that the hook clasp is very secure, but even if it became unhooked your watch would not slip off your wrist by going over your hand unless the strap loop was grossly oversized or your hand very tiny.

A quick photo to hopefully clarify what I described. However, as thrills post indicated, Erika's straps may not fit everyone. BTW that is a Steinhart OVM 39 on my Erika's Original.


----------



## ZASKAR36

cfracing said:


> The advantage of an MN Strap is that it is a continuous loop that slips over your hand onto your wrist so you will not lose your watch with a single spring bar failure, similar to a NATO. What Erika's design did was retain the loop of the original MN but added an adjustability. I think that the hook clasp is very secure, but even if it became unhooked your watch would not slip off your wrist by going over your hand unless the strap loop was grossly oversized or your hand very tiny.
> 
> A quick photo to hopefully clarify what I described. However, as thrills post indicated, Erika's straps may not fit everyone.
> 
> View attachment 13659925


Ah perfect. That was the missing piece of info I didn't have. Thanks for that and the pic....super helpful!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm about to buy my first Steinhart. The vintage GMT and was thinking about pairing it with a grey orange lined EO. One thing though...how secure is that hook clasp? I can see the comfort factor of this setup, but am I wrong to think that hook clasp has a chance of slipping off and taking your watch with it?


As said above, even unhooked it has to stretch a bit to get off your hand. I like that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Not sure if right thread but here ya go fellas









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Thanks ordered one more. First sale she ever had. Got the 22mm original for my incoming glycine combat sub.
Even though I already have the same in 20mm. Original with yellow goes with everything so its a must to have if you are going to have one at least. I also bought the generic strap from ebay for comparison and as good as it is, it is not on par with erikas materials. It is thiner and flimsier. I also bought watch steward strap for comparison. It is nice and innovative but the material is not on par with erikas. Also i am not a fan of the method the strap connects to your wrist, two metal pieces always hit the watch case while you are putting your hand through. You also have double strap around your wrist. 
Bottom line is Erikas strap material is thicker, the texture is more rich, notches on material pop out making it look nicer and premium. The length is custom cut for your wrist, generic on ebay and watch steward are not custom made so you will end up with hardware on random spots below your wrist. 
Bottom line is would i buy a generic and watchsteward together for the same money as erikas and the answer is no, she has nothing to fear.

Erikas in 20mm(sold the black ops):




























Erikas in 22mm i sold and now rebought:










Generic ebay strap:



















Watch steward:


----------



## GoodLord

TheGanzman said:


> Regarding Copyright Infringement/Blatant STEALING of idea(s) - all *I* can say is "wait until it happens to YOU - then we'll see how YOU feel about it!" It happened to me ~30 years ago, and I'm STILL pissed off about it - I hope the guy who did it woke up one morning with his legs grown together!


Ahhh, the ol' _*uni-leg revenge ploy*_ ...most excellent!

All joking aside ...I couldn't agree with you more Ganzman!


----------



## GoodLord

I'm a little on the fence re buying the Trident MN Strap (blue variant) from Erika. In some photo's it's look quite dull, as opposed to a rich, deep navy blue, that I'd like.

Could anyone with an example of the Trident kindly post up an accurate representation of theirs. Many thanks.


----------



## prateeko

Quick question about sizing. My left wrist (slightly smaller than my right wrist, where I do occasionally wear my watch) is in-between sizes she has listed (depending on how tight I pull the measuring tape it's closer to 160cm or 165cm). I know the straps have elasticity innately and can be sized to comfort, but is it better to order a 160cm or 165cm in my case? 

Also, mostly the stitching people gets tends to be the same as the center line color, but does anyone have any examples of what the denim blue with white central line would look like with a red or orange stitch instead of white?


----------



## anrex




----------



## WatchObsession

We are set to become official stockists and cannot wait! b-)

This thread has made for a great read, thanks to all for contributing.


----------



## Watchman64

I just placed my first order on the MN Original and the Black Friday deal just sweetens it.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I pulled the trigger on the black lume, Black Ops and Marine with red line. I just couldn't pull the trigger on the Swick. I like it in theory but have a hard time seeing how it works with my watches. Also it's a little too expensive just to buy on a whim even with that discount.


----------



## jsg22

Hope these are worth it. Just ordered two with the Black Friday deal. Woo hoo!


----------



## riff raff

One month in and I'm getting marginally better at fastening that buckle (weekend use only). Still super comfortable, once in place.


----------



## cfracing

prateeko said:


> Quick question about sizing. My left wrist (slightly smaller than my right wrist, where I do occasionally wear my watch) is in-between sizes she has listed (depending on how tight I pull the measuring tape it's closer to 160cm or 165cm). I know the straps have elasticity innately and can be sized to comfort, but is it better to order a 160cm or 165cm in my case?
> 
> Also, mostly the stitching people gets tends to be the same as the center line color, but does anyone have any examples of what the denim blue with white central line would look like with a red or orange stitch instead of white?


My wrist is 6.4" or roughly 162.6 mm (? metric is not my native unit of measure ). I ordered the 165 because I like to wear the strap a little looser, which also makes fastening the the buckle easier, and the extra length allows me a little more flexibility in where the hardware is on the sides of my wrist as I do not like to wear my Erika's strap with the clasp at the bottom like standard buckles, as can be seen in my previous photos.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

GoodLord said:


> In some photo's it's look quite dull, as opposed to a rich, deep navy blue, that I'd like.


Average Bros has a good video - 




I picked up 4 from the sale, opted for a more versatile full black ops over a full trident at the last minute. This is easily the most amount of money I've ever splurged in one sitting on watch straps but these Marine Nationales allow me to wear all sorts of watches that would otherwise not fit comfortably on me.


----------



## anrex

Love these strapes. This is from my order last month. Just ordered three more straps from the Black Friday offering...


----------



## anrex




----------



## DuckaDiesel

anrex said:


> View attachment 13665831


Now thats a sweet color combo.
I love wearing my sumo on mn strap as well. Lug curves and strap elasticity makes it very comfortable.


----------



## CV50

anrex said:


> Love these stripes. This is from my order last month. Just ordered three more straps from the Black Friday offering...
> View attachment 13665819
> View attachment 13665823
> View attachment 13665827


Great look, Congrats !


----------



## GoodLord

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Average Bros has a good video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up 4 from the sale, opted for a more versatile full black ops over a full trident at the last minute. This is easily the most amount of money I've ever splurged in one sitting on watch straps but these Marine Nationales allow me to wear all sorts of watches that would otherwise not fit comfortably on me.


Many thanks for posting that link H.23 ...hope you really enjoy your straps and the enormous joy that many change-permutations will bring you.


----------



## GoodLord

That Sumo looks great on the grey & blue stripe!


----------



## bader.abbas

My 3 MN straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

+


----------



## Tohono Rat

Anrex.... When I first saw this new color on the EO website, I couldn't quite imagine the watch on which it would look good. You, however, have answered my doubts. Looks great! (From one Damasko owner to another.)


----------



## ipodlover77

Well thats a bummer. I ordered two straps (fixed lugs variant) on Nov. 15 and then it was finally shipped today, Nov. 28th. 
If I knew it would've taken this long, I would've waited till the BF sale.


----------



## anrex

These straps matches so well with nearly any watch...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Agreed









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

ipodlover77 said:


> Well thats a bummer. I ordered two straps (fixed lugs variant) on Nov. 15 and then it was finally shipped today, Nov. 28th.
> If I knew it would've taken this long, I would've waited till the BF sale.


Hello, yes agree! I did the same. Mine should arrive next week.

Great straps though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

anrex said:


> +


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nosamk

I have three and while i feel the price is a bit high, theres nothing out there in my opinion as comfortable. I've tried several brands of NATOs and they just arent as good.


----------



## anrex




----------



## tantric

For me, this combo is perfect


----------



## mconlonx

This watch came with a cheap olive NATO, and after trying a few different leather straps, finally broke down a bought an EO:

















Glad there is a bronze hardware option, which I think matches pretty well. Impressed enough with it that I am thinking of getting another one for a different watch, black with red stripe. Or maybe grey with red. Or black with lume. hmm...


----------



## Tohono Rat

mconlonx said:


> This watch came with a cheap olive NATO, and after trying a few different leather straps, finally broke down a bought an EO:
> 
> View attachment 13690485
> 
> 
> View attachment 13690487
> 
> 
> Glad there is a bronze hardware option, which I think matches pretty well. Impressed enough with it that I am thinking of getting another one for a different watch, black with red stripe. Or maybe grey with red. Or black with lume. hmm...


What watch is that?!? I was certain that it was a Damasko, but then the bronze, the lack of day/date, and the lack of logo made me doubt it. Special edition? Custom? Either way, the EO definitely works on it.


----------



## mconlonx

Tohono Rat said:


> What watch is that?!? I was certain that it was a Damasko, but then the bronze, the lack of day/date, and the lack of logo made me doubt it. Special edition? Custom? Either way, the EO definitely works on it.


San Martin Pilot 39mm in bronze. Seiko nh35 movement, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, 200m wr, completely sterile. Bought it on ebay, had prior experience with the brand and seller, so this one was a no brainer for me. Really digging the EO strap.


----------



## dron_jones

Just ordered my first MN strap. Very curious to see what the hype is all about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

dron_jones said:


> Just ordered my first MN strap. Very curious to see what the hype is all about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is in the mail. Hope it arrives safely soon but then again, it's the December month.


----------



## dron_jones

Watchman64 said:


> Mine is in the mail. Hope it arrives safely soon but then again, it's the December month.


Which one did you get and what timepiece are you putting it on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Just got 4 Erika's in the mail, a 24mm and 3X 20mm. This is about $220 worth of straps, and that was with the 15% off Black Friday special.

Here's an unpacking of sorts:











































Definitely higher quality than the Chinese knockoffs I purchased on Ebay.

But just a word of caution about sizing. My wrist is 6.25 inches so I got straps for a 6.5 inch wrist bc I didnt want to wear the buckle on the underside of my wrist, I want the buckle on the side positioned like a NATO strap fold over excess strap would lie.

So if you look at the last picture, the buckle sits barely out of the way of the underside of my wrist. It's acceptable but I would prefer the buckle to sit completely on the side of my wrist so I should have ordered size 6.75 inches. That's my fault and not Erika's - I'll get it right on my next order (hopefully when she has another sale).


----------



## Tohono Rat

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just got 4 Erika's in the mail, a 24mm and 3X 20mm. This is about $220 worth of straps, and that was with the 15% off Black Friday special.
> 
> Here's an unpacking of sorts:
> 
> View attachment 13699103
> 
> View attachment 13699105
> 
> View attachment 13699107
> 
> View attachment 13699109
> View attachment 13699113
> 
> View attachment 13699117
> 
> 
> Definitely higher quality than the Chinese knockoffs I purchased on Ebay.
> 
> But just a word of caution about sizing. My wrist is 6.25 inches so I got straps for a 6.5 inch wrist bc I didnt want to wear the buckle on the underside of my wrist, I want the buckle on the side positioned like a NATO strap fold over excess strap would lie.
> 
> So if you look at the last picture, the buckle sits barely out of the way of the underside of my wrist. It's acceptable but I would prefer the buckle to sit completely on the side of my wrist so I should have ordered size 6.75 inches. That's my fault and not Erika's - I'll get it right on my next order (hopefully when she has another sale).


I think that you can simply slide the watch head a bit closer to the buckle. It will then sit on the side of your wrist.

EDIT: Also glad you have experienced the quality difference between EO and the knock-offs as you had previously questioned whether there was any difference. Whether it is worth it, is up to the individual; it is to me. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. Best wishes.


----------



## househalfman

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just got 4 Erika's in the mail, a 24mm and 3X 20mm. This is about $220 worth of straps, and that was with the 15% off Black Friday special.
> 
> Here's an unpacking of sorts:
> 
> View attachment 13699103
> 
> View attachment 13699105
> 
> View attachment 13699107
> 
> View attachment 13699109
> View attachment 13699113
> 
> View attachment 13699117
> 
> 
> Definitely higher quality than the Chinese knockoffs I purchased on Ebay.
> 
> But just a word of caution about sizing. My wrist is 6.25 inches so I got straps for a 6.5 inch wrist bc I didnt want to wear the buckle on the underside of my wrist, I want the buckle on the side positioned like a NATO strap fold over excess strap would lie.
> 
> So if you look at the last picture, the buckle sits barely out of the way of the underside of my wrist. It's acceptable but I would prefer the buckle to sit completely on the side of my wrist so I should have ordered size 6.75 inches. That's my fault and not Erika's - I'll get it right on my next order (hopefully when she has another sale).


The first time I bought one of her straps I remember seeing on her website (it's probably still there) to make sure to buy based on the exact size of your wrist, or something to that effect, so I got a 6.5". It felt too short.

I buy 6.75" these days, and will continue doing so, since it just sits better.

In other news, I haven't heard anything about my EO order which I placed during the BF sale. Not a "it's in the works" or a "it shipped!". So I probably won't get it until at least 3 weeks from now.

In YET another news, aside from the WatchSteward, there's also NickMankey who sells straps similar to Erika's. The only reason why I haven't bought one yet is because he has too many color choices but too few pictures of completed straps.


----------



## Watchman64

househalfman said:


> The first time I bought one of her straps I remember seeing on her website (it's probably still there) to make sure to buy based on the exact size of your wrist, or something to that effect, so I got a 6.5". It felt too short.
> 
> I buy 6.75" these days, and will continue doing so, since it just sits better.
> 
> In other news, I haven't heard anything about my EO order which I placed during the BF sale. Not a "it's in the works" or a "it shipped!". So I probably won't get it until at least 3 weeks from now.
> 
> In YET another news, aside from the WatchSteward, there's also NickMankey who sells straps similar to Erika's. The only reason why I haven't bought one yet is because he has too many color choices but too few pictures of completed straps.


I bet Erika is cutting and stitching straps around the clock since the BF sales. I shot her an email about my order and there was unusual silence. 2 days later I heard from her that the order was just completed and subsequently shipped. I guess yours in the line of orders and should be out soon. Hopefully we get ours before Christmas. Cheers!


----------



## fracture.

Just got my first one, a Trident in 22 mm. To answer the question; no, these straps are not worth the price. But nothing in this hobby really is. That said, I really love this strap, it's really well done and super comfy. I'm already thinking about my next one...I just wish I ordered one sooner, so I didn't waste all that time and money on nato straps.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My experience is at least 3 weeks from order to arrival in the states and I can imagine that's longer now based on the popularity and Black Friday sale. I love mine and worth the wait and probably worth the $$, but I am considering ordering a strap from NickMankey to compare/contrast.


----------



## TheGanzman

To those of you who find that these straps seem to be a bit "small", they WILL stretch some over time. My #1, which has seen daily use for several months now, is a bit "longer" now; of course, that MAY be due to me being lazy and just sliding the watch over my hand w/o undoing the buckle, LOL...


----------



## nodnar

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just got 4 Erika's in the mail, a 24mm and 3X 20mm. This is about $220 worth of straps, and that was with the 15% off Black Friday special.
> 
> Here's an unpacking of sorts:
> 
> View attachment 13699103
> 
> View attachment 13699105
> 
> View attachment 13699107
> 
> View attachment 13699109
> View attachment 13699113
> 
> View attachment 13699117
> 
> 
> Definitely higher quality than the Chinese knockoffs I purchased on Ebay.
> 
> But just a word of caution about sizing. My wrist is 6.25 inches so I got straps for a 6.5 inch wrist bc I didnt want to wear the buckle on the underside of my wrist, I want the buckle on the side positioned like a NATO strap fold over excess strap would lie.
> 
> So if you look at the last picture, the buckle sits barely out of the way of the underside of my wrist. It's acceptable but I would prefer the buckle to sit completely on the side of my wrist so I should have ordered size 6.75 inches. That's my fault and not Erika's - I'll get it right on my next order (hopefully when she has another sale).


Love how that looks on the helson.

By the way, it could be just me, but I find the straps much easier to put on with the hook on the thumb side of my wrist.

Also another reason to order them just a tad big, they'll stretch over an outer garment easier. Ski jacket, wetsuit, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows

My opinion; worth every cent. I have three of them.:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

The real question is "Are all those $10-$20 Natos collecting dust in my dresser drawer worth the price?" And the answer is a resounding NO, because none of them will ever be worn again as long as I have an EO.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Rise n' grind. Got a few rounds in with my trusty A12 on an original/red combo.
















She's got a lot of options but if you like army OD green, don't overthink it the original is the way to go. Also, the canvas bag in the background is military issue, Erika's source for her straps seem quite authentic.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Watchman64

dron_jones said:


> Which one did you get and what timepiece are you putting it on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the Original Green with Yellow Line as the obligatory initiation EO. I plan to use it on my Seiko SLA019 and hopefully it gets more wrist time than on bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Thats exactly the conclusion that I came to, my NATO's won't see the light of day any more.



CHJ001 said:


> The real question is "Are all those $10-$20 Natos collecting dust in my dresser drawer worth the price?" And the answer is a resounding NO, because none of them will ever be worn again as long as I have an EO.


----------



## fracture.

Anyone has the new limited edition chestnut on a flieger? I'm toying around with the idea of putting that one on a Stowa Flieger. Any pictures, anyone?


----------



## Bendodds360

riff raff said:


> Thats exactly the conclusion that I came to, my NATO's won't see the light of day any more.


Same. I have a box full of natos that will be given away. I have a younger brother in law starting out in the hobby. Maybe they cost me the same as one EO but thats a moot point if they will never see the light of day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

If my WIFE ever saw the 2+ POUND bag of watch straps - mostly NATO's & Zulu's - that are LANGUISHING in a huge ziplock bag tucked away in my office - she would blow an O-ring right out of her forehead, LOL! Got my 4th Erika's in yesterday - 20mm wide, black with a white stripe AND a snap for fixed lug watches - yesterday. I'll be using that one on my #1 watch - my Steinhart OVM 1.0 that has been relumed to a very white C3 by Jay at MCWW. Looking forward to being able to slip a compass on and off with ease now as needed; pics later!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

TheGanzman said:


> If my WIFE ever saw the 2+ POUND bag of watch straps - mostly NATO's & Zulu's - that are LANGUISHING in a huge ziplock bag tucked away in my office - she would blow an O-ring right out of her forehead, LOL! Got my 4th Erika's in yesterday - 20mm wide, black with a white stripe AND a snap for fixed lug watches - yesterday. I'll be using that one on my #1 watch - my Steinhart OVM 1.0 that has been relumed to a very white C3 by Jay at MCWW. Looking forward to being able to slip a compass on and off with ease now as needed; pics later!


Why not a 22mm ? 
I am so OCD about the gap, i have 20mm and 22mm of green with yellow stripe.


----------



## Tohono Rat

fracture. said:


> Anyone has the new limited edition chestnut on a flieger? I'm toying around with the idea of putting that one on a Stowa Flieger. Any pictures, anyone?


Post #453 in this thread.


----------



## TheGanzman

DuckaDiesel said:


> Why not a 22mm ?
> I am so OCD about the gap, i have 20mm and 22mm of green with yellow stripe.


A number of reasons - The original MilSubs often, if not ALWAYS, had NATO straps that were narrower - 18mm straps on a watch w/20mm lugs. If I were wearing a watch w/20mm lugs I would certainly wear a 20mm strap; to MY eyes, a 22mm strap (which obviously has ZERO "taper") just looks too wide on my wrist. With the addition of shoulderless spring bars (mimicking the original soldered in or "fixed" spring bars) *I* find the slight gap on each/either side to be not that intrusive. Also, it seems that the Erika's MN straps are just a hair OVER 20mm - almost 21mm actually - especially after they've been worn for a while and gone through a number of wet & dry "cycles"...

And for the record, it was *I* that PUT the hyphen in "Obsessive-Compulsive", LOL! If you don't believe me, look it up in the Booktionary!


----------



## CV50

A wrist shot perhaps with that fixed lug version ?


----------



## ebtromba

nodnar said:


> I notice most of us put the hook in the middle of our wrist. However I found moving it to the side more comfortable while typing. And a bit easier hook on the "corner" of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly the what I do. So much better this way.


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## larand

I received two of Erika's straps yesterday for watches that are going to be Christmas presents from my wife to me, and I can already tell after installing them and trying them on that I'll never buy another NATO strap again. So yeah, totally worth the price for me.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I feel like the solid, no-stripe Erika's are very underrated. This black one is so versatile and would be acceptable in even more formal situations I feel (of course, depending on the watch it's strapped to):
















My next order will be for 2 no-stripes, a 20mm grey one and a 24mm Erika's Original (not sure if she can make the EO without the stripe but doesn't hurt to ask).


----------



## Tohono Rat

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I feel like the solid, no-stripe Erika's are very underrated. This black one is so versatile and would be acceptable in even more formal situations I feel (of course, depending on the watch it's strapped to):
> 
> My next order will be for 2 no-stripes, a 20mm grey one and a 24mm Erika's Original (not sure if she can make the EO without the stripe but doesn't hurt to ask).


Like in religion, the convert becomes the most devout. I am glad that you are liking the EO straps!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Erika's Sahara is a perfect match with my NTH's markers/lume plots, it looks like the strap is OEM to the watch in real life...


----------



## whoagorgeous

Finally got the change to try on her strap. I love it!
Originally brought it to wear on my Pelagos but after an hour trying to remove the bracelet, I gave up.

So here it is on a beater watch. I think I have it on backwards but a quick initial impression is positive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

whoagorgeous said:


> Finally got the change to try on her strap. I love it!
> Originally brought it to wear on my Pelagos but after an hour trying to remove the bracelet, I gave up.


First time, it took forever to remove the Pelagos bracelet. Once I saw this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-remove-tudor-pelagos-endlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html), I can now do it in less than 30 seconds. It is worth it, because the Pelagos and the EO strap are a match made in heaven. The secret that they do not mention clearly is to keep some constant pressure on the end link (toward the watch back) while moving the spring bars. Good luck!


----------



## whoagorgeous

Tohono Rat said:


> First time, it took forever to remove the Pelagos bracelet. Once I saw this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-remove-tudor-pelagos-endlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html), I can now do it in less than 30 seconds. It is worth it, because the Pelagos and the EO strap are a match made in heaven. The secret that they do not mention clearly is to keep some constant pressure on the end link (toward the watch back) while moving the spring bars. Good luck!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Finally got the NickMankey strap that's similar to EO, though closer to TheWatchSteward...




























It's not as solid as Erika's and I'm not sure how it'll hold up over time since the fabric is part of the "hook and eye" buckle system.


----------



## riff raff

Sure looks more convenient, but yep can't possibly holdup as well. Sometimes I get my EO on the first shot, other times it a five try process....


----------



## bbrou33

Ordered my first EO last week on 12/10. With it being December, I'm not really expecting it until after the New Year's. But pretty excited for it.
Ordered the Mirage MN with Orange Stitching to go on my Black Friday purchase - Zodiac Jetomatic


----------



## MarkND

househalfman said:


> Finally got the NickMankey strap that's similar to EO, though closer to TheWatchSteward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as solid as Erika's and I'm not sure how it'll hold up over time since the fabric is part of the "hook and eye" buckle system.


I just picked up a Mankey strap myself. I like the fact that once I get it the right size, I can slip it on and off without having to unhook it and it keeps its snug fit on my wrist. That should save wear and tear and no finger gymnastics to get it hooked. I'm thinking of picking up a couple more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

MarkND said:


> I just picked up a Mankey strap myself. I like the fact that once I get it the right size, I can slip it on and off without having to unhook it and it keeps its snug fit on my wrist. That should save wear and tear and no finger gymnastics to get it hooked. I'm thinking of picking up a couple more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which color is that? I'm definitely picking up at least another one, just not sure which one yet.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Those Mankey straps certainly have lots of overlapping straps and ends everywhere. As they are quite different than the EO in terms of design and function (albeit with a similar material), might I politely suggest their own thread rather than confusing things here? ;-)

I genuinely wish you to joy of your watches and any straps upon which you place them!


----------



## househalfman

As someone pointed out a while back, if we're asking if the EOs deserve the asking price, it's worth discussing alternatives.


----------



## MarkND

It's the first reddish color on the color chart, crimson I think.

As to the question the OP asks, no I don't think Erika's straps are worth the price. I have an older style MN strap made with the original strap material, but it was configured differently. I bought the double loop piece it was missing and made it into an Erika's style strap. It took me 15 minutes to cut and sew the strap together, and I suck at sewing. I'm sure Erika can make them in about 5 minutes and the material and hardware costs are probably about $5. So if the special way she loops the elastic is worth $60 bucks and looking at the number of people who have bought them, more power to Erika. I always like to see people who can make a product at home, by hand succeed. They just aren't worth that price to me.

Mark


househalfman said:


> Which color is that? I'm definitely picking up at least another one, just not sure which one yet.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## cfracing

MarkND said:


> As to the question the OP asks, no I don't think Erika's straps are worth the price. I have an older style MN strap made with the original strap material, but it was configured differently. I bought the double loop piece it was missing and made it into an Erika's style strap. It took me 15 minutes to cut and sew the strap together, and I suck at sewing. I'm sure Erika can make them in about 5 minutes and the material and hardware costs are probably about $5. So if the special way she loops the elastic is worth $60 bucks and looking at the number of people who have bought them, more power to Erika. I always like to see people who can make a product at home, by hand succeed. They just aren't worth that price to me.
> 
> Mark


If you can make a strap at home that mimics an Erika's strap, then congrats and more power to you. Just don't start trying to sell them because Erika has an international patent on that design that you copied. The patent maybe doesn't justify the cost, but at least it goes a ways toward explaining the price.


----------



## MarkND

Whatever made you think I am planning on making and selling MN straps. LOL!


cfracing said:


> If you can make a strap at home that mimics an Erika's strap, then congrats and more power to you. Just don't start trying to sell them because Erika has an international patent on that design that you copied. The patent maybe doesn't justify the cost, but at least it goes a ways toward explaining the price.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## cfracing

MarkND said:


> Whatever made you think I am planning on making and selling MN straps. LOL!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


I didn't.  I just said that to point out that there are, and can not be, other straps in the market using her design. I am guessing that your older MN strap was not easily adjustable, something Erika's Originals are.


----------



## MarkND

No it wasn't, which is why I changed it. I bought it off ebay a year ago and the seller said it was an Erika's he bought a year before. I think it might of been from a different MN strap seller like CWC or another I can't remember the name of. They sell Marine Nationale straps also. I'll attach a picture. It was made from the original parachute strap material though.


cfracing said:


> I didn't.  I just said that to point out that there are, and can not be, other straps in the market using her design. I am guessing that your older MN strap was not easily adjustable, something Erika's Originals are.












Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## cfracing

MarkND said:


> No it wasn't, which is why I changed it. I bought it off ebay a year ago and the seller said it was an Erika's he bought a year before. I think it might of been from a different MN strap seller like CWC or another I can't remember the name of. They sell Marine Nationale straps also. I'll attach a picture. It was made from the original parachute strap material though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


Thanks for the photo. The adjustability provided by Erika's design and comfort of the elastic nylon material are why I think people are willing to pay the price for her straps whether they believe her straps deserve the price, or not ... and for people like me who don't like NATO straps. ;-)


----------



## dealer-1

I have two Erika straps and worn them a few times , one is discolored, any advise how to clean up the discoloring?


----------



## Snaggletooth

dealer-1 said:


> I have two Erika straps and worn them a few times , one is discolored, any advise how to clean up the discoloring?


----------



## CHJ001

cfracing said:


> Thanks for the photo. The adjustability provided by Erika's design and comfort of the elastic nylon material are why I think people are willing to pay the price for her straps whether they believe her straps deserve the price, or not ... and for people like me who don't like NATO straps. ;-)


WAY TOO MUCH MATERIAL.


----------



## CHJ001

MarkND said:


>


[Sorry, I didn't include the photo]

WAY TOO MUCH MATERIAL!!!!!


----------



## MarkND

It did, that's why I modified it. I paid $15 for it on ebay.


CHJ001 said:


> [Sorry, I didn't include the photo]
> 
> WAY TOO MUCH MATERIAL!!!!!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Watchman64

Happy to receive my strap from Erika before Christmas. It is the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. It took me about an hour and several tries to learn putting the strap on swiftly. I plan to get more straps from Erika after the holidays.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3

MarkND said:


> I just picked up a Mankey strap myself. I like the fact that once I get it the right size, I can slip it on and off without having to unhook it and it keeps its snug fit on my wrist. That should save wear and tear and no finger gymnastics to get it hooked. I'm thinking of picking up a couple more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you saying the elastic strap on the Mankey stretches so much that you don't have to unhook the s shaped clip? 
It must be stretchier elastic? I have one (Ericas style) but there's no way it will stretch enough to put it on without unhooking it. Thats why I was interested in the Mankey, the s shaped hook looks like it would be easier to use, but then I was worried that loop that gets pushed thru the other metal piece might pull out before I could get it hooked?

That strap sure looks nice, the smooth rounded hooks look like more "expensive or professional or jewelery grade"


----------



## 15minprior

I like mine, much more comfortable than traditional NATO's and I don't find myself changing straps often anymore.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Me Too!


----------



## MarkND

Greggg3 said:


> Are you saying the elastic strap on the Mankey stretches so much that you don't have to unhook the s shaped clip?
> It must be stretchier elastic? I have one (Ericas style) but there's no way it will stretch enough to put it on without unhooking it. Thats why I was interested in the Mankey, the s shaped hook looks like it would be easier to use, but then I was worried that loop that gets pushed thru the other metal piece might pull out before I could get it hooked?
> 
> That strap sure looks nice, the smooth rounded hooks look like more "expensive or professional or jewelery grade"


It does slip on without unhooking it and I have fairly large hands. And it fits snug on my wrist when I get it on. I just ordered a second one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

I've now had the EO (x2), Watchsteward, and George's Straps, as well as an actual vintage NDC strap. Erika's wins out for material and workmanship. Watchsteward was a bit too stretchy and the material scratchy. Georges material is too stretchy and really shiny for some reason. The vintage NDC strap is right up there. Here's how I'd rank them:

1. Erika's Originals
2. Actual NDC
3. Watchsteward
4. George's

Looks like George had to take his elastic straps down from eBay, but I got them for $12/ea before he did. I may play around with some Rit Dye and try to mitigate some of the shininess of the straps. It's really noticeable. I'll get some pics posted. 

Erika's straps are worth the money in my opinion. I'm just about to order #3 as soon as I decide on the color.


----------



## Nokie

Mankey are excellent straps and a good alternative to the expensive Erika straps, IMHO if you want something a bit different.


----------



## Schioedtei

Guys... do you know any substitute to Erika's strap with bronze hardware? Something that don't have 2 layers under the watch, Erika looks perfect but it's too expensive, Mankey is also good but there are no bronze hardware.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Nokie said:


> Mankey are excellent straps and a good alternative to the expensive Erika straps, IMHO if you want something a bit different.


Was just looking at a picture of these and holy moly is that a lot going on under the wrist.



Schioedtei said:


> Guys... do you know any substitute to Erika's strap with bronze hardware? Something that don't have 2 layers under the watch, Erika looks *perfect but it's too expensive*, Mankey is also good but there are no bronze hardware.


While I think the straps in standard form are definitely worth the price, an extra $25 euro for bronze is really steep and drives the price up to almost $100. Too much.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

If anyone here ever wanted to wear an Erika's on an 18mm or 19mm lug width watch (I know I do), I asked and she emailed me back saying that she will make these sizes available in colors other than the classic green/yellow stripe in 2 months (or less).


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I have my an EO strap for my Bond SMP arriving today and will post a picture later, but this one has been my quickest turn around to date. 12 days from ordering to arrival.


----------



## Jezza

I’m not sure yet, but I’ll let you know. I ordered a strap on the 28th, but it hasn’t shipped yet. Anyone know if she’s backlogged?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I would check in with her about it. The one arriving today was ordered on the 4th.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The new strap arrived today and once again I am impressed with her product. As mentioned, I originally bought this to put it on my blue SMP. I did that yesterday and thought it looked good, but seeing the combo in better sunlight today I am not going to use this new one on the Bond after all. The difference in the blues is too drastic. The strap is a dark navy and the blues in the watch are much lighter. But I put it on my Hamilton Khaki and black and white of the face and brushed case looks great with the dark blue and gray stripe.


----------



## mconlonx

Rice and Gravy said:


> But I put it on my Hamilton Khaki and black and white of the face and brushed case looks great with the dark blue and gray stripe.


That really looks good. Love the contrasting red stitching, too.


----------



## gaopa

Are Erika's straps worth the price..... heck no, IMHO. However, I got one and mounted it just to see what all the fuss with these straps is all about. I like the looks, but there is a lot of excess strap and the clasp is not to my liking. I will likely sell it.


----------



## hedd

gaopa said:


> Are Erika's straps worth the price..... heck no, IMHO. However, I got one and mounted it just to see what all the fuss with these straps is all about. I like the looks, but there is a lot of excess strap and the clasp is not to my liking. I will likely sell it.


Looks great to me.


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaopa said:


> Are Erika's straps worth the price..... heck no, IMHO. However, I got one and mounted it just to see what all the fuss with these straps is all about. I like the looks, but *there is a lot of excess strap* and the clasp is not to my liking. I will likely sell it.


Are you sure you sized it correctly? I have 5 of these and I wouldn't describe any of them as having excess strap.


----------



## ladida

Rice and Gravy said:


> The new strap arrived today and once again I am impressed with her product. As mentioned, I originally bought this to put it on my blue SMP. I did that yesterday and thought it looked good, but seeing the combo in better sunlight today I am not going to use this new one on the Bond after all. The difference in the blues is too drastic. The strap is a dark navy and the blues in the watch are much lighter. But I put it on my Hamilton Khaki and black and white of the face and brushed case looks great with the dark blue and gray stripe.


Looks nice on the Khaki! But I don't dislike it on the SMP either (although may be the lighting in the picture?).


----------



## mconlonx

I found a good deal on a used EO strap in the Straps and Bracelets sales forum, black with red stripe. 

I do find the clasp a bit fiiddly, but some days, I manage to get it right on, so I imagine it's just a matter of time and practice. 

Also have a Nick Mankey Hook Strap coming my way and am interesting in comparing the two.


----------



## P7ast1k

I don't think they're worth the price, so I've ordered an unbranded one for less than a tenner from china.


----------



## Tohono Rat

P7ast1k said:


> I don't think they're worth the price, so I've ordered an unbranded one for less than a tenner from china.


And supported a violation of international patent law, pissed on the concept of intellectual property, and undermined creativity, innovation, and entrepreneurship. But hell, you saved $50.... Worth it!


----------



## P7ast1k

If you think most consumers even give that a second thought, you live in a dream world.

If they offered them at a reasonable price, I'd be happy to purchase an original. But for a bit of elastic and a couple of buckles it's way overpriced.
The only real piece of creativity and innovation is the logo on the buckle


----------



## chaerter

I purchased an MN strap about 2 months ago and loved the look of it and actually looked forward to receiving it, but after a week on the wrist I came to this conclusion....Overrated, uncomfortable, crappy design, and totally overpriced for the quality of the product. It loosens up after a couple of minutes of wear and the watch ends up face down on my wrist so I spend the better portion of my day readjusting the strap. Very annoying. contacted EO and they told me to send them pictures. Pictures of what? The watch upside down on my wrist? I'll chalk it up to another overhyped product I got suckered into buying. Replaced it with a Hirch and am done with EO. Spend your hard earned cash elsewhwere.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Without a picture I chalk it up to user error or it was broken.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

chaerter said:


> I purchased an MN strap about 2 months ago and loved the look of it and actually looked forward to receiving it, but after a week on the wrist I came to this conclusion....Overrated, uncomfortable, crappy design, and totally overpriced for the quality of the product. It loosens up after a couple of minutes of wear and the watch ends up face down on my wrist so I spend the better portion of my day readjusting the strap. Very annoying. contacted EO and they told me to send them pictures. Pictures of what? The watch upside down on my wrist? I'll chalk it up to another overhyped product I got suckered into buying. Replaced it with a Hirch and am done with EO. Spend your hard earned cash elsewhwere.


You can sell it for $50-55, it will be gone in less than an hour after you list it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

chaerter said:


> I purchased an MN strap about 2 months ago and loved the look of it and actually looked forward to receiving it, but after a week on the wrist I came to this conclusion....Overrated, uncomfortable, crappy design, and totally overpriced for the quality of the product. It loosens up after a couple of minutes of wear and the watch ends up face down on my wrist so I spend the better portion of my day readjusting the strap. Very annoying. contacted EO and they told me to send them pictures. Pictures of what? The watch upside down on my wrist? I'll chalk it up to another overhyped product I got suckered into buying. Replaced it with a Hirch and am done with EO. Spend your hard earned cash elsewhwere.


I wear my EOs on chunky dive watches and have never experienced any of the problems you have listed.

You engaged with the manufacturer who asked you for pictures, showing that they were at least interested in identifying the problem. You chose not to provide these pictures. Not exactly going out of your way to help yourself; there may have been a simple fix.

Horses for courses, enjoy your *Hirsch*.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

These are the best straps(for me at least).
Custom length alone is worth the premium. Buckle on all 3 straps that I have is below the wrist and since I wear my watches tight, stretchy material is comfortable when the wrist swells.
Never have to adjust it once set.
And not sure how someone ends up with extra strap, you need to measure you wrist not just wing it...
Also Chinese copies are not the same material and they are made for 8 inch wrists so you ll definitely have extra strap and metal pieces touching lugs if you have wrist below 7.5 inches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

But its $60!!! [eyeroll]


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Rice and Gravy said:


> But its $60!!! [eyeroll]


Yea i know, I hate that too, wish they were $40 too lol. 
There is no alternative unfortunately. 
Watch steward and nickey mankey have too much strap around the wrist and strap does not go under the watch case for spring bar failure situation. It is what it is I guess. 
I also wish 16610 Sub is still being made and its $2000 new but sh***


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I gladly pay the $60 for the reasons you mentioned before.


----------



## nfetterly

I just ordered another one this week, I've got 3 others.

Expensive - well they aren't cheap. But they are comfortable and I much prefer them to Natos.


----------



## nfetterly

sfb said:


> Erikas straps can be overpriced but they are really worth the price. Normally i am a bracelet person but i am really liking my straps.


Totally agree with this. I just got a Sinn UX and ordered a grey EO with lume stripe & DLC coated hardware.

Did the original poster ever comment on his straps? I'm halfway through the thread and didn't see any comment from him. I did learn a new way to put the strap on though...


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Rice and Gravy said:


> I gladly pay the $60 for the reasons you mentioned before.


Lol i missed it


----------



## larand

I have two watches with MN straps from Erika, and they're the ones getting all the wrist time because I find them so comfortable. I'm planning to order a couple more next month (gotta budget this stuff). 

However, anyone who doesn't feel they're worth the money, or finds them lacking in some way, shouldn't buy one. It just means Erika will be able to produce them for the rest of us that much more quickly.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

DuckaDiesel said:


> Lol i missed it





larand said:


> I have two watches with MN straps from Erika, and they're the ones getting all the wrist time because I find them so comfortable. I'm planning to order a couple more next month (gotta budget this stuff).
> 
> However, anyone who doesn't feel they're worth the money, or finds them lacking in some way, shouldn't buy one. It just means Erika will be able to produce them for the rest of us that much more quickly.


Agreed. I have owned 3 but sold 1 with a watch I sold. I will probably get another black one soon but this time chose a smaller size so the buckle goes more under my wrist.


----------



## P7ast1k

DuckaDiesel said:


> Also Chinese copies are not the same material and they are made for 8 inch wrists so you ll definitely have extra strap and metal pieces touching lugs if you have wrist below 7.5 inches.


While I kinda understand you guys have to justify your purchase, there's no need for posting false info lol
I cannot compare the material as I don't have an original, but my strap fits my 6.5 inch wrist just fine and there's no metal pieces touching lugs either.


----------



## riff raff

P7ast1k said:


> While I kinda understand you guys have to justify your purchase, there's no need for posting false info lol
> I cannot compare the material as I don't have an original, but my strap fits my 6.5 inch wrist just fine and there's no metal pieces touching lugs either.


You definitely want to determine what size you need before ordering. 
I bought a used strap, which didn't ID the size and it was way too large. I cut and re-sewed it, fits fine now.
But, I continually see MN straps in the classifieds that do not ID the size, so ask questions.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

P7ast1k said:


> While I kinda understand you guys have to justify your purchase, there's no need for posting false info lol
> I cannot compare the material as I don't have an original, but my strap fits my 6.5 inch wrist just fine and there's no metal pieces touching lugs either.


I had these 2. 
This black one did for me, green one was close.
So not false info, they just randomly cut them and it depends what you get i guess.


----------



## Tohono Rat

DuckaDiesel said:


> I had these 2.
> This black one did for me, green one was close.
> So not false info, they just randomly cut them and it depends what you get i guess.


You do realize that you can _move_ the hardware on the strap, right?!? If one of those worked well for you, a simple (and designed) adjustment of either the hardware or the location of the watch head on the strap should make each of the others work as well. And they are _not_ randomly cut. I have three ordered at separate times with different materials. But each fits the same (I ordered the same size in each case). But perhaps I am not understanding what you were trying to convey with this picture. If so, my apologies.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Tohono Rat said:


> You do realize that you can _move_ the hardware on the strap, right?!? If one of those worked well for you, a simple (and designed) adjustment of either the hardware or the location of the watch head on the strap should make each of the others work as well. And they are _not_ randomly cut. I have three ordered at separate times with different materials. But each fits the same (I ordered the same size in each case). But perhaps I am not understanding what you were trying to convey with this picture. If so, my apologies.


My point was that I tried all of them and the black one in this pic had the buckle and the metal piece at 12 by the lugs on the side of my wrist when mounted on the 50mm lug to lug watch case. I am glad that these straps work for you, they did not for me. Not trying to argue. We all buy what we want. 
And yes I had Erika straps for couple of years so am very aware how the system works.
And no I am not taking off the stitching and cutting the strap then gluing it again, if thats what you mean by these being adjustable. 
Or did you mean I can put the buckle below my wrist and wear the watch near my elbow.


----------



## 15minprior

I've been using the original material, now sold as the "Vintage MN Strap", since 04/2017. The adjustment piece does easily slide up/down so my temporary fix it is to move it up tighter than normal and it sort of slips back down once I engage the buckle.

Still prefer it to any NATO due to the elasticity of the strap.

Also wish she continued selling the buckles without the logo.


----------



## DNARNA

Decided to take the plunge today and ordered a 21mm Vintage/yellow/yellow. This a tester, as I'd like to order a few more down the road. My wrist measures a snug 6.5 inches, so as suggested on the web-site, I selected 6.5 inches when placing the order.

It's too early to state facts, just my feelings at this point. However, regarding the price I feel it's very fair. Keep in mind free ground shipping is built into the price, while many retailers have minimum purchase amounts to hit for that perk. 

Also, while being handmade to start, the ability to fine tune length, and your choice of finish in what appears to be quality hardware. This, along with some very cool color combinations, is hard to beat IMO.


----------



## DNARNA

15 minprior,

Did you mean to say the adjustment piece "doesn't" easily slide up/down?

Also, are you stating the strap slips/loosens when worn, requiring periodic tension adjustments throughout the day? Any chance you may've ordered the wrong size?

Would anyone else mind chiming in regarding these issues/concerns?

Thanks!


----------



## marcell

so how does the original and vintage compares, material wise? i have the original but i would like to try the vintage one.


----------



## blackbirdster

DNARNA said:


> 15 minprior,
> 
> Did you mean to say the adjustment piece "doesn't" easily slide up/down?
> 
> Also, are you stating the strap slips/loosens when worn, requiring periodic tension adjustments throughout the day? Any chance you may've ordered the wrong size?
> 
> Would anyone else mind chiming in regarding these issues/concerns?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm having exactly the same issue. For winter my sub is on leather, next summer I will definitely be looking for a workaround.
But that I love the strap, so that's a pity. Maybe "grinding" the metal buckle inside could help?


----------



## 15minprior

DNARNA said:


> 15 minprior,
> 
> Did you mean to say the adjustment piece "doesn't" easily slide up/down?
> 
> Also, are you stating the strap slips/loosens when worn, requiring periodic tension adjustments throughout the day? Any chance you may've ordered the wrong size?
> 
> Would anyone else mind chiming in regarding these issues/concerns?
> 
> Thanks!


It *DOES* slide easily. The strap itself tends to become more "slick" with prolonged use. There has been several times where the adjustment slider would catch on my sleeve and move it to loosen.

Tension doesn't quite loosen frequently throughout the day, a times I find myself cinching it up a bit maybe once.

I am confident I have the correct size. The metal bits sits roughly on each end of my wrist. Don't forget the elasticity will lose it's retention overtime and you'll find your adjustment slider higher and higher up as time goes on. Thankfully my original strap was purchased with the "serial" number printed on so I have a unit of measurement to attest to.

Fear not, I still very much prefer it to any NATO straps. I recently just purchase another one in "Black Ops" with all black stitching for my 79090.


----------



## DNARNA

Blackbirdster,

You're a wise bird and I like your way of thinking......

Maybe a nail file, or very thin metal file would do the trick. My only concern there is the extra bite may cause damage to the elastic strap.

I'll keep this in mind and might have to make a trip to Harbor Freight (the Walmart of US tools).

As of now, I'm remaining positive and not have to explore these options. Too many positive reviews for concern at this time.

Thanks!


----------



## DNARNA

Hey 15minprior,

Thanks for your well written reply and the pics. 

Two VERY cool watches and they look great on your chosen straps!

I'm not a fan of NATO strips either, although I occasionally wear a Toxic, or the original Haveston. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## awarren82

How do these work for small wrists? My 6.5' wrist never seems to take a NATO very well.


----------



## DNARNA

To answer your question, as well as stay on track, the ability to choose the length of your strap factors into the price justification. 

At this time I can only speculate, hope for the best and consider my first strap a tester. 

Following website instructions, my wrist measures a loose 6.6 inches, and 6.5 snug. I ordered 6.5 and we'll see how the chips fall.


----------



## Tohono Rat

awarren82 said:


> How do these work for small wrists? My 6.5' wrist never seems to take a NATO very well.


She custom makes each strap based upon the individual's wrist size. So, you should be absolutely fine.


----------



## liangliangyu

Tohono Rat said:


> She custom makes each strap based upon the individual's wrist size. So, you should be absolutely fine.


That is the way to go! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

I got this used in the sales section here on WUS, but if it hadn't turned up, would have got one new at some point. Still might opt for another black strap, with either white, grey, or lume stripes.

















Also received a new Mankey Hook Strap, which went on a different watch. Jury is out on which one I like better, will depend on how they wear over time, I think...


----------



## Al Faromeo

gaopa said:


> .../... I like the looks .../...


... of that watch...

Google image search didn't come up with anything; would you mind sharing what I'm looking at in that last picture?
Thanks!


----------



## awarren82

Tohono Rat said:


> She custom makes each strap based upon the individual's wrist size. So, you should be absolutely fine.


Wow amazing! Perfect for us small wristers


----------



## mrbrightside695

I just put one on my seaforth, and I'm enjoying it so far - it's comfortable and looks good to me. I normally wear my straps on the looser side, so it'll be interesting to see if I like this one a bit tighter with the elasticity.


----------



## riff raff

I picked up my second MN strap last night, in the classifieds here. With the lucky combination of right color, brushed hardware and in my size. This will go on a yellow-hand Damasko DS30 for summer use.


----------



## benohanlon

Just bought two more. Did you know you can pay her extra to embroider your flag on it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

benohanlon said:


> Just bought two more. Did you know you can pay her extra to embroider your flag on it?


That is really cool. Wonder how she would do if you are from Belize or Bhutan? ;-)


----------



## 15minprior

blackbirdster said:


> I'm having exactly the same issue. For winter my sub is on leather, next summer I will definitely be looking for a workaround.
> But that I love the strap, so that's a pity. Maybe "grinding" the metal buckle inside could help?


I think she could spec out a new revision on the adjustment slider to be knurled on the areas where it contacts the strap. This would alleviate the accidental slippage. Similar to how tri-glide adjustments are in weapon slings.


----------



## nodnar

DNARNA said:


> Maybe a nail file, or very thin metal file would do the trick. My only concern there is the extra bite may cause damage to the elastic strap.


Do be careful, I had a strap replaced because a sharp edge cause one side of my strap to start unraveling. On other thought might be to try and bend the center part to dig in a bit more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

awarren82 said:


> How do these work for small wrists? My 6.5' wrist never seems to take a NATO very well.


My son's 4.5 wrist








Ordered the smallest, adjusts and wears fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

My 2nd Erikas MN strap, this one fits perfectly on my new DS30Y. And, I had it hooked on the first attempt. #MadSkillz


----------



## DNARNA

I received my Vintage 21mm olive green w/yellow stripe today. I have to say I'm impressed so far with the quality of the fabric, hardware & attention to detail placed into its production. 


It's nice enough for me take the 856 UTC of it's bracelet for awhile, which rarely occurs.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the 856 UTC on it. Im curious why you went with 21mm v 20mm.


----------



## DNARNA

Hey R & G,

You may be referring go the Original MN strap. I bought the Vintage MN, which is described as being not as rigid as the Original MN. However, it isn't offered in 20mm. Only 21 and 22. 21 is recommended for 20mm lugs.

There's a pic of the UTC in her gallery and a few circulate in the Sinn Forums.....

Take it easy.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ah yes, makes more sense now. I'll check those out in her gallery and also hope you will post yours at some point too. Enjoy.


----------



## riff raff

Ah, than I'm not nuts. I bought the MN strap a few replies up, and could have sworn that it was a 21 mm strap and it definitely was of a generous width on the 20mm lugs of my Damasko DS30. It appears that I was right!



DNARNA said:


> Hey R & G,
> 
> You may be referring go the Original MN strap. I bought the Vintage MN, which is described as being not as rigid as the Original MN. However, it isn't offered in 20mm. Only 21 and 22. 21 is recommended for 20mm lugs.
> 
> There's a pic of the UTC in her gallery and a few circulate in the Sinn Forums.....
> 
> Take it easy.


----------



## DNARNA

Duplicate


----------



## DNARNA

DNARNA said:


> Hey R & G,
> 
> You may be referring go the Original MN strap. I bought the Vintage MN, which is described as being not as rigid as the Original MN. However, it isn't offered in 20mm. Only 21 and 22. 21 is recommended for 20mm lugs.
> 
> There's a pic of the UTC in her gallery and a few circulate in the Sinn Forums.....
> 
> Take it easy.


Hi All,

I had some time to mount the strap this evening and wanted to get back with you to relay some of my thoughts and opinions regarding these earlier comments.

First off, I used the words the Vintage "21mm is recommended for 20mm lugs." I should've stated that EO's website states "the 21mm effortlessly adjusts to 20mm lugs."

In the end, I ended up mounting it on my 21mm lugged, 42mm Hamilton Khaki Pioneer. The strap just felt better on the wrist when strapped to 21mm lugs vs the 20mm lugs of the Sinn 856 UTC. It fit very snug between the Sinns 20mm lugs and I "think" this hindered the way the strap rode on my wrist. When placed on the Hamiltons 21mm lugs it felt much more comfortable. The fit & feel seemed spot on.

My "thoughts/opinion" may be that the 20mm lugs pinched/hindered the "give" of the strap and wasn't allowing it to slide/ride as comfortably as it does on 21mm lugs.

Also, the clasp was easier to hook on the wider lugged Hamilton. Maybe this was due to some extra give/slide through the lugs.

A note on the strap length; my wrist measures a snug 6.5 inches. I ordered the 6.5 inch strap and it fit generously. It buckles closer to the side of my wrist vs the bottom center. I'd prefer bottom center, so I may downsize to 6.25 in the future.

I just wanted to share some of my thoughts. I'm just a newbie. Your mileage may vary.

The strap is totally awesome and looks fantastic on the vintage inspired design of the Pioneer. It was a very pleasant surprise it's been difficult to find the right a strap to compliment its character. I'll post some pics over the weekend.

I do plan to pick up a few more straps, however, in the future I'll be sure to order 20mm straps for 20mm lugs.


----------



## DNARNA

khaki field pioneer \ EO vintage 21mm \ patina hardware


----------



## DNARNA

Duplicate post. My bad.....


----------



## benohanlon




----------



## that 1 guy

I love these straps. I think I have four of them with one on the way. Great comfort and excellent security. Here is what I wore this morning.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Shawnny

I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


----------



## that 1 guy

Shawnny said:


> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


Not to argue but the point is, these straps are made to provide stability and adjust easily. I have used one of these straps on a watch while competing in open water swimming events as well as training in a chlorinated pool for two years with little care taken to clean it. The end result is that it fits as well today as it did when I bought it. Every strap will wear out eventually, but few will be up to the abuse and provide the comfort that Erika's originals do. I am fine paying a fair price for a hand made item that I can ride hard and put away wet knowing it will be ready when needed.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Shawnny said:


> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


Not everyone likes leather. I wear my watches tight and perfect fit is very important to me. This is the only strap that I can wear tight without it cutting off my circulation plus it does not matter if my wrist expands in the heat, the strap adjusts. Nato straps cannot do that. Also not sure if you handled these straps but material is not cheap. You can spend a lot of money buying straps until you find the one that fits perfect or you can get one of these and be done.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

I’m still waiting on mine, but I’m excited. I’ve got high hopes for it. Putting a Swick on my Halios Abyss Blue w/Sapphire bezel. Think they will really kill together.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

The better question may be does this entire hobby deserve the amount of money we pour into it? 😂 I tell myself yes, but my PayPal credit line tells me no!


----------



## Snaggletooth

The proof of the pudding is in the eating. Have you tried one?



Shawnny said:


> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


----------



## riff raff

Repeated exposure to chlorinated pool water with no wear issues is a pretty good testament! 
Once you try one of these straps, I'd say it is just about impossible to go back to a standard NATO.



that 1 guy said:


> Not to argue but the point is, these straps are made to provide stability and adjust easily. I have used one of these straps on a watch while competing in open water swimming events as well as training in a chlorinated pool for two years with little care taken to clean it. The end result is that it fits as well today as it did when I bought it. Every strap will wear out eventually, but few will be up to the abuse and provide the comfort that Erika's originals do. I am fine paying a fair price for a hand made item that I can ride hard and put away wet knowing it will be ready when needed.


----------



## benohanlon

Shawnny said:


> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


So send some pics of these straps with warmth and soul and info on prices?


----------



## CV50

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> The better question may be does this entire hobby deserve the amount of money we pour into it? &#55357;&#56834; I tell myself yes, but my PayPal credit line tells me no!


Fueling the economy !


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

benohanlon said:


> Shawnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.
> 
> 
> 
> So send some pics of these straps with warmth and soul and info on prices?
Click to expand...

Haha yeah let's see em!


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

CV50 said:


> watchdudelikeswatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The better question may be does this entire hobby deserve the amount of money we pour into it? �� I tell myself yes, but my PayPal credit line tells me no!
> 
> 
> 
> Fueling the economy !
Click to expand...

Down with taxes! Lol


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

riff raff said:


> Repeated exposure to chlorinated pool water with no wear issues is a pretty good testament!
> Once you try one of these straps, I'd say it is just about impossible to go back to a standard NATO.


This is actually pretty important to me. I ruined a really nice strap once by taking it in the hot tub. Nice to know I shouldn't have to worry about that here.

Should really just go ahead and get one of divers on a bracelet though. It's a good look.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## rmplum

Three days in and can't imagine going back to a traditional NATO.


----------



## nodnar

rmplum said:


> Three days in and can't imagine going back to a traditional NATO.


Oooh, nice match on the hardware!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmplum

nodnar said:


> Oooh, nice match on the hardware!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the watch has a little more patina than the strap buckles, but it'll catch up. I struggled with which color strap to try first. The watch does have a dark blue dial - so I wasn't sure how that would clash with a green strap or if it would be too much color. I'll probably spring for one of the Trident (Blue) straps down the road. I just really wanted that orginal green.

Was the strap spendy? Yes, but all I can say is that I don't regret it at all. The fit is sooo "right on" and comfortable.

Ryan


----------



## rmplum

nodnar said:


> Oooh, nice match on the hardware!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the watch has a little more patina than the strap buckles, but it'll catch up. I struggled with which color strap to try first. The watch does have a dark blue dial - so I wasn't sure how that would clash with a green strap or if it would be too much color. I'll probably spring for one of the Trident (Blue) straps down the road. I just really wanted that orginal green.

Was the strap spendy? Yes, but all I can say is that I don't regret it at all. The fit is sooo "right on" and comfortable.

Ryan


----------



## mconlonx

Shawnny said:


> I don't think these straps are even close to being worth the price, I can get two custom, one of a kind, straps made over seas for the price of one of these. When I say custom straps, I mean something with some warmth, soul, again one of a kind and something that will out live me. Not a cold soul-less piece of elastic that looks like a plain NATO strap and will eventually stretch out of shape and be useless. I just don't see the point.


I can get two custom Mankey Hook Straps for the price of an EO. Or 3-4 quality Perlon 1pc. A couple Crown and Buckle Chevron Straps. Or a really decent leather strap. Or nearly a Strapcode bracelet. But I don't do NATO/ZULU straps.

And yet. I'll probably be ordering a couple more EO straps -- one specifically for a bronze watch because her bronze hardware matches really well. I've tried them in the past, still have one in regular rotation, and like them a lot. Very comfortable and well-made, made by hand to order.


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

Digging it! Super comfortable. A little tricky to get the clasp at first, but no problem now. Has a great look to it!


----------



## Jimmer68

Loving my P.O. on an erika's








I love my NATO's but this is way, way better........better fit, adjustability, the additional 'stretch', less additional material....in short better quality all round
IMHO, there is absolutely no point comparing a £10 NATO with a £45 EO...the quality difference is huge
Would I have one of these over a £100 + Omega Nato....all day long!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Finally got a watch for my never-worn Erika's black w/white stripe 20mm; now I have 3 dive watches w/Erika's straps - anybody want to buy ~152 NATO & Zulu straps, LOL?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

TheGanzman said:


> Finally got a watch for my never-worn Erika's black w/white stripe 20mm; now I have 3 dive watches w/Erika's straps - anybody want to buy ~152 NATO & Zulu straps, LOL?


Exactly! The benchmark in fabric straps is shifting rapidly. Basic NATO straps became obsolete when Seatbelt straps became popular. Once I went seatbelt, I never went standard NATO again. It's the same again with Erika's Originals and Mankey Hook Straps. The benchmark has moved up.

I have a toolbox with over 100 basic NATOs in it. They feel like junk in comparison. Even the ones that were regarded as "premium" at the time, like Maratac and Phoenix.

Long story short, I'd rather have 2 EOs than 100 standard NATOs, so while expensive, I clearly think they are worth it.
Until something better comes along!


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Well said, sir! When I got that latest watch in above, I tried my (formerly favorite) Zulu strap; couldn't get it back off fast enough! I'm a "bracelet guy", but on the watches I wear for my workouts (basically all day, since I do 100 pushups (5 sets of 20) a day, EVERY day, over a 5 hour period). I'll throw on one of my bracelet watches in the evening, then back to an Erika's equipped watch when I go to bed...


----------



## Vioviv

Okay bought three (I’m an optimist) and super impressed with the quality and stretch ... but hoping for some advice from you gentleman ....
How on earth do you hook the buckle? Do you hook it first, and then stretch and pull it over your wrist (like a Speidel twist-o-flex?), or am I missing something to make hooking the buckle easier? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

It's not elastic enough to slide it on pre-hooked.
I orient the watch head so that it is on the inside of my wrist (where you would take a pulse), hook it, then spin the watch head around to the outside of my wrist. Not sure why, but it is easier to hook upside down first.
Also, it gets easier after you've done it a bunch of times.


----------



## riff raff

Vioviv said:


> Okay bought three (I'm an optimist) and super impressed with the quality and stretch ... but hoping for some advice from you gentleman ....
> How on earth do you hook the buckle? Do you hook it first, and then stretch and pull it over your wrist (like a Speidel twist-o-flex?), or am I missing something to make hooking the buckle easier?
> Thanks guys!


Practice makes perfect for sure. My 20 mm strap buckles much more easily than my 22 mm, not sure why. I hook one edge, then slide the rest of it in place, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Vioviv

Cosmodromedary said:


> It's not elastic enough to slide it on pre-hooked.
> I orient the watch head so that it is on the inside of my wrist (where you would take a pulse), hook it, then spin the watch head around to the outside of my wrist. Not sure why, but it is easier to hook upside down first.
> Also, it gets easier after you've done it a bunch of times.


Hey, it worked! Took a few tries, but that's a great tip, thanks!


----------



## jrlmsla

Tohono Rat said:


> And supported a violation of international patent law, pissed on the concept of intellectual property, and undermined creativity, innovation, and entrepreneurship. But hell, you saved $50.... Worth it!


----------



## Tohono Rat

Vioviv said:


> Okay bought three (I'm an optimist) and super impressed with the quality and stretch ... but hoping for some advice from you gentleman ....
> How on earth do you hook the buckle? Do you hook it first, and then stretch and pull it over your wrist (like a Speidel twist-o-flex?), or am I missing something to make hooking the buckle easier?
> Thanks guys!


I place the clasp on the inside of the wrist (facing me). Then I use my middle finger to push in the top of the "H" clasp in which forces the bottom out a bit (i.e., slightly more perpendicular to the wrist). While doing this, I use my index finger and thumb to slide the hook into the "H" clasp. Sounds complex, but after a bit it becomes second nature and faster than a normal pin clasp.


----------



## Tohono Rat

jrlmsla said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190217/a0a8e935072ce453df129c0bb83e9f12.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> First.... your point?!?! You really are not making any kind of coherent argument here. Are you saying because someone copies a design of a watch, it is OK for others to do that to a strap? Are you saying ripping off the the intellectual property is a [B][I]good[/I][/B] thing? That because Steinhart does it, it is OK for others too? Are you saying you are a Steinhart fan? You went to a lot of trouble to find a bunch of pics on the interwebz, but it is completely unclear what you are trying to say.
> 
> Second, if Rolex wants to enforce their intellectual property rights against Steinhart, they are welcome to. Oh... wait. It is almost impossible to legally protect the [I]aesthetic[/I] design elements of a watch, so they don't. But you can bet if someone tries to rip off a Rolex patented technology (like these: [URL]https://patents.justia.com/assignee/rolex-s-a[/URL] ) they would and do. That is exactly what EO does.
> 
> Third, just because others may (or may not) support copying of the designs of a huge multinational corporation by purchasing an "homage" (something I have never done), it does not mean that it is OK to do that to a very small, independent producer (whose livelihood depends on it) of perhaps the finest textile straps on the market.
> 
> If you decide to make a coherent argument, feel free to share. In the meantime, I just placed an order for my fourth EO's MN.


----------



## jrlmsla

Tohono Rat said:


> First.... your point?!?! You really are not making any kind of coherent argument here. Are you saying because someone copies a design of a watch, it is OK for others to do that to a strap? Are you saying ripping off the the intellectual property is a *good* thing? That because Steinhart does it, it is OK for others too? Are you saying you are a Steinhart fan? You went to a lot of trouble to find a bunch of pics on the interwebz, but it is completely unclear what you are trying to say.
> 
> Second, if Rolex wants to enforce their intellectual property rights against Steinhart, they are welcome to. Oh... wait. It is almost impossible to legally protect the _aesthetic_ design elements of a watch, so they don't. But you can bet if someone tries to rip off a Rolex patented technology (like these: https://patents.justia.com/assignee/rolex-s-a ) they would and do. That is exactly what EO does.
> 
> Third, just because others may (or may not) support copying of the designs of a huge multinational corporation by purchasing an "homage" (something I have never done), it does not mean that it is OK to do that to a very small, independent producer (whose livelihood depends on it) of perhaps the finest textile straps on the market.
> 
> If you decide to make a coherent argument, feel free to share. In the meantime, I just placed an order for my fourth EO's MN.


First- I didn't make any coherent argument at all. Just posted some pictures. I figured you could draw your own opinion on whether or not these examples "piss on the concept of I telectual property." 
I honestly bounce back and forth between being ok with homages, to not ok with them. Right now I think they have their place. 
As far as Steinhart? I'm not a fan. Just the name. Sounds too much like Stein Mart.

Second- I agree with all of your points here. As far as Erika's patent I don't really know what she has patented. And whether or not she is able to enforce her patent.

Third- size of the company has nothing to do with what is right or wrong. Stealing from Rolex is just as wrong as stealing from Erika.

I basically came to this thread in hopes of seeing some good pictures of her straps on watches to decide which One or ones I want to buy!

Which strap did you go for as your fourth? And for what watch?


----------



## riff raff

I don't take this one off the bracelet much, giving the Erikas strap a try.


----------



## Carl.1

Apart from copies no is stealing any thing from Rolex bless those that get upset over the thought that they are.

As to the straps, the design is hardly hers to patent as it was already out there.


----------



## cfracing

Carl.1 said:


> Apart from copies no is stealing any thing from Rolex bless those that get upset over the thought that they are.
> 
> As to the straps, the design is hardly hers to patent as it was already out there.


Actually that is not true. The design was not already out there. The original MN strap was just a piece of parachute strap sewn into a fixed loop with no adjustment capability. Erika added hardware that maintained the loop concept while adding adjustability. It is a very simple design that no one else had done (or at least thought to patent) and was unique enough to be granted a patent. This was covered in a Gear Patrol article last year that profiled Erika. Also, I am pretty sure she has lawyers enforcing the patent because those Chinese knock-off straps disappeared from the internet fairly quickly and are no longer being sold as far as I know.


----------



## jrlmsla

cochese2323 said:


> After wearing for a couple weeks now, I must say I like it even more. Just so comfortable. Between the stretch of the material and the adjustability of the hardware, you always get the perfect fit.
> 
> Question for you guys....does anyone have the Sahara color?
> 
> I think it would look great on my new SBDC053 (blue dial/bezel) but I would be afraid of it getting really dirty really quick. Are these straps machine washable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey did you ever get the trident for your sbdc053? I'm thinking of the same combo and wanted to see how it looks.


----------



## cfracing

jrlmsla said:


> I basically came to this thread in hopes of seeing some good pictures of her straps on watches to decide which One or ones I want to buy!


Since you "asked", this one's for you. :-d


----------



## Vioviv

Tohono Rat said:


> I place the clasp on the inside of the wrist (facing me). Then I use my middle finger to push in the top of the "H" clasp in which forces the bottom out a bit (i.e., slightly more perpendicular to the wrist). While doing this, I use my index finger and thumb to slide the hook into the "H" clasp. Sounds complex, but after a bit it becomes second nature and faster than a normal pin clasp.


This is good too. Combining this method w/Cosmodromedary's idea. Getting the hang of it, and seeing why these are so popular. Thanks gents!


----------



## jwelks

I'm up to 5 EO's now lol. anyone have more?


----------



## mconlonx

cfracing said:


> Since you "asked", this one's for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13900981


Is this black or Trident blue? Considering one in Trident for a blue-dial watch.

Picked this Vintage one up, used, here on WUS for my Seiko SBQJ017. Wouldn't have thought to go with this combo, but glad I tried it--I think it works well.


----------



## cfracing

mconlonx said:


> Is this black or Trident blue? Considering one in Trident for a blue-dial watch.
> 
> Picked this Vintage one up, used, here on WUS for my Seiko SBQJ017. Wouldn't have thought to go with this combo, but glad I tried it--I think it works well.


My Trident strap is navy blue. The strap is slightly lighter than in my photo (at least on my computer) and is definitely blue, and slightly darker than the photos on Erika's website.

Your Vintage strap looks nice. I've been wanting to buy a Vintage in khaki, but I need a 20mm and it only comes in 22 and 23.


----------



## WatchObsession

jwelks said:


> I'm up to 5 EO's now lol. anyone have more?


We have 100's........but then we are an official stockist


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mconlonx

cfracing said:


> My Trident strap is navy blue. The strap is slightly lighter than in my photo (at least on my computer) and is definitely blue, and slightly darker than the photos on Erika's website.
> 
> Your Vintage strap looks nice. I've been wanting to buy a Vintage in khaki, but I need a 20mm and it only comes in 22 and 23.


Perfect -- just the info I needed. I think I'll go ahead with an order...

There happened to be this 22mm strap for sale in the same timeframe I was getting the watch with 22mm lugs... and a too-short bracelet...


----------



## medellin

I searched the thread and saw that some of you have the SWCC/Swick band. Can you please post pictures of what it looks like on the wrist?

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/us-swcc.php


----------



## DuckaDiesel

medellin said:


> I searched the thread and saw that some of you have the SWCC/Swick band. Can you please post pictures of what it looks like on the wrist?
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/us-swcc.php


----------



## medellin

DuckaDiesel said:


>


It looks great. How do you like the feel of it?


----------



## riff raff

The SWICK link took me the Orange MN strap, that sure would look good on my orange dial Helson Turtle.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

medellin said:


> It looks great. How do you like the feel of it?


Thats what she said!
Its the same quality as all other Erika's straps, same material. These are my favorite straps, I have 5 of them.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## larand

medellin said:


> I searched the thread and saw that some of you have the SWCC/Swick band. Can you please post pictures of what it looks like on the wrist?
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/us-swcc.php


Swick on a Citizen BN0151-09L.









Posted using an Enigma machine captured from a sunken U-boat


----------



## househalfman

I no longer own the watch or the strap but thought it was a good combo...


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Just found this thread whilst looking at elastic strap options. I ordered an EO trident a few months back for my Tudor GMT. When the strap came it had printed numbers on it which weren't requested. When a replacement came the buckle came scratched. I couldn't be bothered making a deal out of this as the transaction already have gone in too long. Having said that I don't thing there is a better looking strap for the Tudor GMT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Couldn't resist, I ordered an orange strap w/White Stripe & brushed hardware for my Orange dial Helson.


----------



## Mlandolt8

I've been on the fence to order one. Placing my order now. Thanks for feeding my obsession.


----------



## undertheradar

I've had a green/yellow strip on my bronze turtle the last 2 years or so and love it. Just received a lumed Mirage for my cerakoted turtle and was reminded just how great they are.

Ive recently tried both Mankey and Watch Steward and they're both fine, I dont like them nearly as much as my Erika's Originals!


----------



## Topspin917

I recently bought my first EO (pre-owned) from another forum member. Here are some thoughts after wearing it for a few days. It has a unique vintage look (which I like) and is very comfortable to wear. I expected the hardware to be/feel a little more substantial, especially the sliding adjustment piece. The strap is versatile enough that I'll be able to wear it on 3 or 4 different watches, so that was a factor in justifying the cost. On my KonTiki 4 Hands:


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

I have just ordered a v similar looking strap from the watchsteward $24.99 plus delivery. A big saving on an EO. Will report back on what it's like. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I have just ordered a v similar looking strap from the watchsteward $24.99 plus delivery. A big saving on an EO. Will report back on what it's like.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


"Similar looking" does not mean the same material, design or construction. I hope you love the watchsteward one, but it is just not the _same_ as an EO's.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Tohono Rat said:


> "Similar looking" does not mean the same material, design or construction. I hope you love the watchsteward one, but it is just not the _same_ as an EO's.


I didn't make any of those claims.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I have just ordered a v similar looking strap from the watchsteward $24.99 plus delivery. A big saving on an EO. Will report back on what it's like.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I look forward to your report. I have read good reports about the quality of the Watch Steward straps. However, it is the patented design of the Erika's strap that elevate it above the other MN straps in my estimation. The loop design, similar to the original protects the watch against a single springbar and clasp failure. Places where there are double layers of strap material is minimized, increasing the comfort. Also, an Erika's strap can adjusted so that the buckle can be worn in different positions on your wrist, from the bottom to the side. The only negative of an EO strap for me, besides the price ;-), is the spring bars have to be removed to install, unlike a NATO.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I didn't make any of those claims.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


True. But you *did* post in a thread dedicated to the Erika's rather than the one dedicated to the watchsteward strap. This indicates that you were making some type of comparison between the two. And I responded by also comparing them.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Tohono Rat said:


> True. But you *did* post in a thread dedicated to the Erika's rather than the one dedicated to the watchsteward strap. This indicates that you were making some type of comparison between the two. And I responded by also comparing them.


Correct me if I'm wrong but the thread is dedicated to the value of her straps and if they are deserving of the price. Given that if there is a product that looks similar for a lower price point some may wish to know about it. I don't see how that's unreasonable.

Have you experience of the watchsteward strap?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

cfracing said:


> I look forward to your report. I have read good reports about the quality of the Watch Steward straps. However, it is the patented design of the Erika's strap that elevate it above the other MN straps in my estimation. The loop design, similar to the original protects the watch against a single springbar and clasp failure. Places where there are double layers of strap material is minimized, increasing the comfort. Also, an Erika's strap can adjusted so that the buckle can be worn in different positions on your wrist, from the bottom to the side. The only negative of an EO strap for me, besides the price ;-), is the spring bars have to be removed to install, unlike a NATO.


Yea no doubt Erika does a great strap. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the thread is dedicated to the value of her straps and if they are deserving of the price. Given that if there is a product that looks similar for a lower price point some may wish to know about it. I don't see how that's unreasonable.
> 
> Have you experience of the watchsteward strap?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


We can agree to disagree. Especially since this has been covered extensively earlier in this thread. My guess is that you may have missed that in deciding to let us know about it. I hope that you enjoy all your straps and watches.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Tohono Rat said:


> We can agree to disagree. Especially since this has been covered extensively earlier in this thread. My guess is that you may have missed that in deciding to let us know about it. I hope that you enjoy all your straps and watches.


I'm not disagreeing. I haven't even received the other strap, let alone made judgement on it. Hope u enjoy yourself also 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar

I find Erika’s to be much more streamlined and less bulky than those from Watch Steward. I don’t care for the strap looping through both springbars as the extra material is very noticeable. Also, unless you crank it down uncomfortably snug, the two layers tend to “float” over each other side to side. Erika’s are snug and clean.

Also, I really don’t care for the finish and branding on their buckle and hardware. EO’s have softer edges and corners and the logo is far more attractive.


----------



## nodnar

cfracing said:


> I look forward to your report. I have read good reports about the quality of the Watch Steward straps. However, it is the patented design of the Erika's strap that elevate it above the other MN straps in my estimation. The loop design, similar to the original protects the watch against a single springbar and clasp failure. Places where there are double layers of strap material is minimized, increasing the comfort. Also, an Erika's strap can adjusted so that the buckle can be worn in different positions on your wrist, from the bottom to the side. The only negative of an EO strap for me, besides the price ;-), is the spring bars have to be removed to install, unlike a NATO.


Just FYI, way up in post 149 is a picture of what she makes for fixed lug/bar watches. Has a removable rivet thing, so you can slip the strap under spring bars.

I think you have to email request it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

nodnar said:


> Just FYI, way up in post 149 is a picture of what she makes for fixed lug/bar watches. Has a removable rivet thing, so you can slip the strap under spring bars.
> 
> I think you have to email request it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I believe that option came out after I purchased my EO strap, but I wouldn't have chosen that option anyway because I don't have fixed bars and don't like the look of the rivet. I change straps/bracelets all the time so I am used to monkeying with spring bars. I just included that remark to point out the other advantage, besides price, that a NATO strap has over the Erika's Original.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

undertheradar said:


> I find Erika's to be much more streamlined and less bulky than those from Watch Steward. I don't care for the strap looping through both springbars as the extra material is very noticeable. Also, unless you crank it down uncomfortably snug, the two layers tend to "float" over each other side to side. Erika's are snug and clean.
> 
> Also, I really don't care for the finish and branding on their buckle and hardware. EO's have softer edges and corners and the logo is far more attractive.


Yea I can take or leave the logo. We'll see when it arrives. The EO lives on the Tudor GMT, the watchsteward will be on a more humble piece (ten times more humble)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Gone through a bunch of different straps and the ones that tend to end up on my watches for daily wear are:

EO MN / Mankey Hook Strap
Perlon
C&B Chevron 

I like the near infinite adjustability of all of them. The elastic straps win out because slight changes in wrist size during the day don't necessitate adjustment. Then Perlon for simple ease of use. Then the Chevron strap because adjustability is a bit fiddly, but not bad once dialed in. 

I have one watch where the leather strap came with a hole in exactly the correct place for 90% of the time. And if I want to wear something loose, I don't mind a bracelet. But I really don't like NATO or ZULU style straps because of all the extra webbing and hardware. 

Currently, I have 2 EO straps -- one in regular use, one waiting for a watch to get back from service. I like the single, thin pass underneath the watch and the security of knowing if one springbar fails, the watch will stay attached. The closure is a bit tricky, but becomes second nature, and on the Vintage strap I have, I don't even bother, just slide the watch on and off without undoing the clasp. The one watch with the decent leather strap is bronze, and I will ordering up an EO strap with bronze hardware in the near-ish future. FWIW, Erika's bronze hardware is one of the better matches for CuSn8 bronze, commonly used for watch cases. 

I also have a couple Nick Mankey Design Hook Straps. Different design than EO straps, very much like the WatchSteward setup, but with a hook closure through a loop of strap material, rather than the hardware to hardware closure on either the WatchSteward design or EO straps. I like this design because the material used is more elastic than EO straps, easier to slip on and off without undoing the hook, and gets the very slight nod for comfort. They are marketed as being like sweatshirt comfy, but they also seem sweatshirt formal, as well, meaning not at all. Great for casual wear, but a even a step more informal than EO straps. No material under the watch, which is good in my book; no springbar failure security like a NATO or EO design; and bulkier, doubled strap with more overlap. Finally, they come in solid colors only, although the range is greater than EO, no accent stripe available. But like with EO straps, you have a choice of cross-stitch color. 

Between EO and Mankey Hook Straps (and I assume WatchSteward), there are definitely differences, and they excel in different areas, while not being perfect in others. Price may be the tipping point, as I could get 2 Mankey straps for the price of one EO. Both are quality, handmade products. I like them each for different reasons and have no absolute preference for one over the other that would keep me from having both.


----------



## Animal Mother

benohanlon said:


> Just bought two more. Did you know you can pay her extra to embroider your flag on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much more for the Union Jack?

Also, how do you tell her? By email?


----------



## benohanlon

Animal Mother said:


> How much more for the Union Jack?
> 
> Also, how do you tell her? By email?


Yes. I think it was 20 or 25. I have another two from her now as well.


----------



## undertheradar

Scored this one un-used off the forum here. It's a second bronze hardware EO's for my bronze turtle. Friggin love these straps!


----------



## riff raff

She sent the shipping info today, my orange EO is on the way.


----------



## anrex

riff raff said:


> She sent the shipping info today, my orange EO is on the way.


A little teaser with the orange...


----------



## JML

DELETE DOUBLE POST.


----------



## JML

Erika is now an OEM option from Bell & Ross for their V2-92 and V2-94 Military Watches:


----------



## Animal Mother

EO Trident with bronze incoming.


----------



## medellin

I have recently purchased the elastic straps from "nick mankey designs" and I found them to be far more comfortable than Erikas straps. Not as secure as Erikas because the hook functions a bit differently, but it's a decent trade-off for every day wear. I will take photos and post them in a few days.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The Nick Mankey strap I had felt like wearing a strip of a thick elastic sock. No thanks.

I recently bought another EO strap for my Sinn 856. Black Ops with white stripe and "patina" hardware. The strap colors match the black and white of dial perfectly, and the patina hardware is a perfect match for Tegimented case color.


----------



## medellin

Rice and Gravy said:


> The Nick Mankey strap I had felt like wearing a strip of a thick elastic sock


That is a good description of it, but it's precisely what I liked about it. It is far softer on the skin than Erikas strap. It is far stretchier and comfortable for me.

The MN straps are still my go to for more rigorous activities though. You can see in my pic how the hook fastens sideways against the strap as opposed to the way Erikas straps are designed to hook up.















View attachment 13968055

View attachment 13968057


----------



## undertheradar

The EO Turtle trio in full effect.


----------



## WatchObsession

Erika Black OPS with Lume stripe on a Tudor Pelagos

View attachment 13969047


----------



## riff raff

Orange you glad you subscribed to this thread? My new Erika's came in today, the perfect accessory for my Irish green attire for this St.Patricks day weekend....


----------



## Barnstormer

Loving this one.


----------



## Bauhus

I wonder if anyone here has tried Straposphere's StrapoMARINE version of these? They go for like $25.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Bauhus said:


> I wonder if anyone here has tried Straposphere's StrapoMARINE version of these? They go for like $25.


They look the same as the knock offs from ali express but with their logo. These go for like 7-12$ if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Bauhus said:


> I wonder if anyone here has tried Straposphere's StrapoMARINE version of these? They go for like $25.


Like some of the other knock-offs out there, they appear to violate Erika's patent. This is discussed previously in the thread, so I will not repeat the critique of these straps here. I say, stay away.


----------



## Howzit

Shrug, all I know is I like mine. Will agree with a previous post..seems to be odd sizing (I think mine is 21mm), which I find works well on my 20mm watches.


----------



## 92gli

JML said:


> Erika is now an OEM option from Bell & Ross for their V2-92 and V2-94 Military Watches:
> 
> View attachment 13961705
> 
> 
> View attachment 13961731
> 
> 
> View attachment 13983955
> 
> 
> View attachment 13983961


These look so good. Good for her!


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

cfracing said:


> I look forward to your report. I have read good reports about the quality of the Watch Steward straps. However, it is the patented design of the Erika's strap that elevate it above the other MN straps in my estimation. The loop design, similar to the original protects the watch against a single springbar and clasp failure. Places where there are double layers of strap material is minimized, increasing the comfort. Also, an Erika's strap can adjusted so that the buckle can be worn in different positions on your wrist, from the bottom to the side. The only negative of an EO strap for me, besides the price ;-), is the spring bars have to be removed to install, unlike a NATO.


So after a weekend with both the EO trident and the watchsteward straps I feel I can make a comparison.

Both in my mind are high quality, equally secure in fastening. Both need spring bars to be removed to place the strap and your hand placed inside a loop (so neither will fall off the wrist if the clasp fails).

Erika's has less stretch, the fabric feels more robust. The metalwork is better finished. Erika gives more options including the ability to have a secondary colour. As we all know there is only one layer of strap between the wrist and case back.

The watchsteward's is a softer more stretchy fabric. The fastening requires a fixation of 2 ends of the strap which can be fiddly to begin with. Advantageously there is not a layer of strap between wrist and case back.

I don't prefer one over the other. The EO is still in great condition after months of use. Time with tell with the watchsteward, but at half the price it's a steal. I'll happily enjoy both.

And of course some pics









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyadoin

Yes, they are my current favorite fabric strap. The quality is fantastic and they are extremely comfortable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo

This has probably been noted, but the biggest advantage of the EO to me is how well it supports a larger watch, due to elastic and the thicker material. My SRPC23J slides around a lot on a nato, but I barely feel it on the EO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

That is definitely a plus. It holds my thick Helson Turtle snugly on top of my wrist yet is still comfortable.



rybo said:


> This has probably been noted, but the biggest advantage of the EO to me is how well it supports a larger watch, due to elastic and the thicker material. My SRPC23J slides around a lot on a nato, but I barely feel it on the EO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

I dig my Erikas on my Zodiac, no complaints whatsoever and even prefer it to the outstanding bracelet for a more toolish vibe.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows

I prefer Erika’s straps over any strap I’ve tried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

rybo said:


> This has probably been noted, but the biggest advantage of the EO to me is how well it supports a larger watch, due to elastic and the thicker material. My SRPC23J slides around a lot on a nato, but I barely feel it on the EO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the white centerline or lumed centerline? I'm going to order one and it looks like the lumed centerline is grayish in her site pics, which is what I'd prefer.


----------



## 92gli

rybo said:


> This has probably been noted, but the biggest advantage of the EO to me is how well it supports a larger watch, due to elastic and the thicker material. My SRPC23J slides around a lot on a nato, but I barely feel it on the EO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the white centerline or lumed centerline? I'm going to order one and it looks like the lumed centerline is grayish in her site pics, which is what I'd prefer.


----------



## rybo

92gli said:


> Is that the white centerline or lumed centerline? I'm going to order one and it looks like the lumed centerline is grayish in her site pics, which is what I'd prefer.


You're correct, this one is just the plain white line- not lumed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m

I enjoy the hell out of mine on a Tudor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

92gli said:


> Is that the white centerline or lumed centerline? I'm going to order one and it looks like the lumed centerline is grayish in her site pics, which is what I'd prefer.


The lumed is just a tad grayish. See the blue lumed vs the black white. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Order placed. I'm a nato hater so this is big for me. lol


----------



## Rice and Gravy

flatbows said:


> I prefer Erika's straps over any strap I've tried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This, and 2nd behind an on-the-fly adjustable bracelet.


----------



## cajunpete

I cannot speak yet on the quality of the strap yet as I am still waiting for mine to arrive. What I can speak to is the quality of Erika's customer service. 
I am in China and waiting for my strap to arrive. I am having it delivered via China Post, and the tracking that Erika sent is showing that it has been delivered, but I have not received it yet. Amazingly enough, I got a reply from Erika from the BasalWorld show. She has promised to personally help me with the issue when she returns home from the show. I have read in this thread that people have had issues with Erika's customer service. From my personal experience, I am amazed that she took the time to send me a personal assurance that she would help out, during what has got to be the most important event of the year for her business.
If the strap is anything like you all have described...I am sure that I will be buying 2 or 3 more in the near future.

-P


----------



## cajunpete

Double Post...sorry!


----------



## steinercat

Has anyone tried a 21mm Vintage MN on a 19mm lug watch?

I have a couple of divers with different lugs (19mm and 20mm). I could just get the regular MN, but I would prefer the Vintage MN strap, which starts at 21mm.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

steinercat said:


> Has anyone tried a 21mm Vintage MN on a 19mm lug watch?
> 
> I have a couple of divers with different lugs (19mm and 20mm). I could just get the regular MN, but I would prefer the Vintage MN strap, which starts at 21mm.


21 on 20 will be fine, not sure about 21 on 19. Depending how much space there is between case and spring bar as the strap need to somewhat fold. I cant do 22 on 20 lugs unless its something like Seiko Sumo where you have a big gap between case and bar.


----------



## steinercat

DuckaDiesel said:


> 21 on 20 will be fine, not sure about 21 on 19. Depending how much space there is between case and spring bar as the strap need to somewhat fold. I cant do 22 on 20 lugs unless its something like Seiko Sumo where you have a big gap between case and bar.


I see. There's ample space between case ang lugs. Actually, was wondering more if the material/fold from the excess strap will look sloppy.

Thanks!


----------



## Rokovakian

They are absolutely worth every penny, if my level of happiness with my strap is any indication. Seriously, it's just too damned comfortable. A good old NATO strap is one thing but Erika's straps are elastic, allowing me to adjust it a bit more snugly if I choose, and I hardly feel it. Plus there's only one layer of strap underneath the watch, so my watch sits maybe a millimeter lower than it would on a NATO. Not a world of difference, but it's a nice little benefit. I also appreciate not having to tuck excess strap away because I find NATOs to be a bit too fiddly and bulky for my tastes. Lastly, Erika is very pleasant to work with and very responsive.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

steinercat said:


> I see. There's ample space between case ang lugs. Actually, was wondering more if the material/fold from the excess strap will look sloppy.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it will look sloppy, i would not do it. 21 on 20 is fine, I had a 21mm ndc mn strap, which is same material, and I wore it on all my 20mm lugs and it looked great.


----------



## steinercat

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think it will look sloppy, i would not do it. 21 on 20 is fine, I had a 21mm ndc mn strap, which is same material, and I wore it on all my 20mm lugs and it looked great.


Yeah, I think you're right. Would be a waste to ruin the aesthetics of such a nice strap.

Thanks again!


----------



## Topspin917

I'm impressed with how comfortable this strap is. I've worn it on several watches and it looks good on all of them, but especially so on a watch with vintage vibe like my 53 Skin.


----------



## Saxmonkey

Love mine, although the logo engraving seems to have been done over an original etched version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Saxmonkey said:


> Love mine, although the logo engraving seems to have been done over an original etched version


Not seen that before. That's poor in my opinion.


----------



## Saxmonkey

Snaggletooth said:


> Not seen that before. That's poor in my opinion.


It doesn't bother me that much, not on a utility strap like this. It looks like an old etched version that they had re-used? It's only a few weeks sold and purchased from a reputable UK importer (watch obsession)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

I would probably order one if it weren’t for the logo. That anchor is just way too hipster for me.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Harks back to naval heritage so I'm cool with it.


twobuck said:


> I would probably order one if it weren't for the logo. That anchor is just way too hipster for me.


----------



## Saxmonkey

Snaggletooth said:


> Harks back to naval heritage so I'm cool with it.


They are so proud of it they did it twice on mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Saxmonkey said:


> Love mine, although the logo engraving seems to have been done over an original etched version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd let her know. She was very responsive for an issue I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SportTime

My Erika's Black Ops strap with dark gray centerline. (Pardon the hairy forearm.)

Regarding the central question of this thread, at the risk of sounding enigmatic: I think Erika's straps are overpriced but worth it.


----------



## Tyn

So, I've spent some time looking at patents (incl and I can't for the life of me find one invented by, or assigned to, Erika or her company.

'Erika's Originals MN' is a registered trademark (No 1355433 if you want to look it up) in Europe under 'Catherina op den Kelder' and 'Marco L. Trier'. Erika's instagram is styled as 'Erika op den Kelder' so perhaps she has chosen to go by Erika over Catherina. In any case, my search for either name, and the name of the other gentlemen, as either inventors or assignee's in European/Global patent searches and found nothing. Similarly, I found nothing assigned to Erika's Originals.

Perhaps someone with more experience in patent searches can do a better job than myself? I'd like to see what exactly is patented.

If other's cant succeed where I failed, I might even end up putting on a conspiracy theory tin-foil hat and suggest that there may not actually be a patent...


----------



## SportTime

Tyn said:


> So, I've spent some time looking at patents (incl and I can't for the life of me find one invented by, or assigned to, Erika or her company.
> 
> 'Erika's Originals MN' is a registered trademark (No 1355433 if you want to look it up) in Europe under 'Catherina op den Kelder' and 'Marco L. Trier'. Erika's instagram is styled as 'Erika op den Kelder' so perhaps she has chosen to go by Erika over Catherina. In any case, my search for either name, and the name of the other gentlemen, as either inventors or assignee's in European/Global patent searches and found nothing. Similarly, I found nothing assigned to Erika's Originals.
> 
> Perhaps someone with more experience in patent searches can do a better job than myself? I'd like to see what exactly is patented.
> 
> If other's cant succeed where I failed, I might even end up putting on a conspiracy theory tin-foil hat and suggest that there may not actually be a patent...


I'm not a patent attorney, but I've done some patent searches as part of my job. Erika's website says "The Erika's Originals MN™ Strap Is Patented Worldwide." Although there's no such thing as a worldwide patent, the Patent Cooperation Treaty (PCT) is an agreement among more than 150 countries that abide by a uniform patent application process. (In general, people can apply for patents anywhere in the world, and Erika could have just applied to numerous countries individually, but that's unlikely given the cost of that approach...)

I've done a quick search of both the US Patent and Trademark Office and the European Patent Office databases and didn't find any patents with inventors "Trier", "op den Kelder", or "Kelder" for relevant inventions related to "watch", "watchband", "strap", "clasp", or "wrist". I'm not saying she doesn't have a patent, only that if she does, the application and description of the invention might have used obscure wording or she might have applied in an obscure country.

I suppose someone could ask Erika what her patent number is. Although inventors aren't always required to publicly post their patent numbers, if they don't, it's more difficult for them to claim infringement. (That's why many companies put patent numbers right on their products or packaging or web page.) And if someone directly asks for the patent number and the inventor declines to provide it, the inventor would have a really hard time claiming that anyone infringed on that patent. It essentially defeats the purpose of a patent if you say you have one but won't provide people the patent number.


----------



## SportTime

A bit more about the Patent Cooperation Treaty (PCT), since I didn't word the explanation of it properly in my prior post. PCT doesn't mean that member countries must honor each others' patents, but they agree to abide by a uniform patent application process that can be initiated with a single application. (Each country can still individually grant or not grant a patent.) The full PCT application process is complicated, so I won't attempt to describe it in detail, but it usually involves an initial patent application in the country where the inventor resides.

If Erika used the PCT application process to get worldwide patent protection, the initial application could have been in Spain in the Spanish language. The Spain Patent and Trademark Office searchable databases can be found at oepm.es. (I'm too new here to be able to post full URLs.) I searched there for Trier and op den Kelder inventor names and came up blank, but it's possible the patent application had someone else's name as the inventor. I did not attempt to search on Spanish words related to watchbands, but someone knowledgeable in that language could give it a try. (If you search on English language words, the site uses Google Translate on the patent text, which may or may not be accurate.)


----------



## Tohono Rat

Seems like a lot of effort. She was, without a doubt, the first to introduce such a design on the market. Most important to me, however, is that she makes what is hand-down the best such strap on the market (best materials, design, hardware, etc.). It has even been to the ISS! I like to reward creativity/innovation, quality, and the entrepreneurial spirit of "creating a better mouse trap." Whether it is patent protected is of no import to me.


----------



## WatchObsession

Choices...which one do I go with today ?


----------



## Tyn

@SportTime - Thanks for your detailed reply. It sounds like you have a lot more experience in this area and it's interesting that you came up with the same result as I did.



Tohono Rat said:


> Seems like a lot of effort. She was, without a doubt, the first to introduce such a design on the market. Most important to me, however, is that she makes what is hand-down the best such strap on the market (best materials, design, hardware, etc.). It has even been to the ISS! I like to reward creativity/innovation, quality, and the entrepreneurial spirit of "creating a better mouse trap." Whether it is patent protected is of no import to me.


I don't disagree with the idea that she may have been the first person to make these straps, and for that mater, makes the best product. For what it's worth, I'm a customer of hers and i love her straps.

That doesn't change the fact that if she is 'false marking' (which, according to my internet research, is the term for it) then it's a problem for consumers. The impact on consumers is that by false marking a product as patented, it inappropriately dissuades competitors from offering their own alternatives. Sure, she makes the best straps today - but if she is falsely marking her products as patented, it means that there would be less likelihood that we, as consumers, will have the choice we would otherwise have in the future. If other brands are making their own versions with designs that aren't as practical, solely to avoid a patent that may not even exist, then we lose out. Further, if consumers read that her product is patented, they may be less inclined to shop around for alternatives if they believe that only her straps possess the design characteristics they are looking for - this isn't a bad thing if there is in-fact a patent - but it is a bad thing if there is not a patent.

It's for this reason that false marking is illegal in the United States (https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/35/292), United Kingdom (https://www.gov.uk/guidance/manual-...ction-110-unauthorised-claim-of-patent-rights) and Australia (PATENTS ACT 1990 - SECT 178 False representations about patents or patented articles).

Erika's claim that her straps are 'patented worldwide' suggest that she must hold a patent in at least one jurisdiction that is part of the PCT (Patent Cooperation Treaty) that SportTime described. I don't know which one it is, but if it is Spain where her business is based (or, at least that's where i receive her packages from), the Spanish Patent Act (Law 24/2015) appears to contain the following relevant provisions:

Article 57
"Anyone who includes in a product, on their labels or packaging, or in any kind of advertisement or printed form, any mentions intended to produce the impression that there is protection for a patent application or for a patent already granted shall record the number of them." (Translated via Google)

Article 79
"Rights over patent applications or patents that are not properly registered in the Patent Registry may not be invoked in front of third parties. Neither may he mention in his products a patent application or a patent who does not have a sufficient right to make that mention. Acts performed in violation of the provisions of this section shall be sanctioned as acts of unfair competition." (Translated via Google)

I'm sure that other European jurisdictions contain similar requirements in their respective patent laws.

Now, this entire issue is a moot point if she does in fact hold the patent that she claims to hold (note my liberal use of 'if' in the discussion above). To that end, I might email her to enquire as to her patent number.

Edits: Clarity


----------



## SportTime

I assume that Erika does have a patent. (I don't think she's lying.) I simply want to know exactly what it covers, hence the desire to find the actual patent. Does it just cover the latching mechanism, the routing of the fabric, the centerline stripe, etc.?

I am a customer of hers and generally support what she's doing, even if I think her prices are too high. But it raises questions when I'm unable to find a patent that shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## cfracing

I have been a big fan and supporter of Erika and her straps ever since I read a Gear Patrol article profiling her and her company and purchased one of her straps. It was in that article that she stated she was able to patent her design. I have taken her at her word and the patent seemed to be confirmed when knock-offs that appeared on the the Ali website and on Ebay disappeared almost as quickly as they appeared. 

However, the StrapoMarine strap offered by Straposphere appears to also be an exact copy of Erika's design yet they are still available on their website and have been for at least a month as far as I can tell.

I hope that the patent question can be answered because that is what justifies her prices in my mind.


----------



## Tyn

SportTime said:


> I assume that Erika does have a patent. (I don't think she's lying.) I simply want to know exactly what it covers, hence the desire to find the actual patent. Does it just cover the latching mechanism, the routing of the fabric, the centerline stripe, etc.?
> 
> I am a customer of hers and generally support what she's doing, even if I think her prices are too high. But it raises questions when I'm unable to find a patent that shouldn't be that hard to find.


Agreed, this is what lead me into my search for the patent in the first place.

Like i said in my last post, I'm also a customer of hers and I like her product a lot. I went on a bit of a tangent about false marking mainly out of my nerdiness for this sort of thing - I don't assume she is lying - i just wanted to make the point that if she(and i stress 'if'), or anyone in a similar situation, has been, it would be consequential for consumers.

I'll write her on the weekend and see what she says. I'll continue to give her the benefit of the doubt unless the response dictates otherwise.

Confirming this once and for all will be interesting as, given the costs of applying for a patent, it would go a long way to explain one of the major non-obvious input cost factors for the production of the straps, and thereby further justify the price we pay for them. It would also help us understand to what degree we may expect her design to be proprietary into the future.


----------



## 92gli

Tyn said:


> Agreed, this is what lead me into my search for the patent in the first place.
> 
> Like i said in my last post, I'm also a customer of hers and I like her product a lot. I went on a bit of a tangent about false marking mainly out of my nerdiness for this sort of thing - I don't assume she is lying - i just wanted to make the point that if she(and i stress 'if'), or anyone in a similar situation, has been, it would be consequential for consumers.
> 
> I'll write her on the weekend and see what she says. I'll continue to give her the benefit of the doubt unless the response dictates otherwise.
> 
> Confirming this once and for all will be interesting as, given the costs of applying for a patent, it would go a long way to explain one of the major non-obvious input cost factors for the production of the straps, and thereby further justify the price we pay for them. It would also help us understand to what degree we may expect her design to be proprietary into the future.


As a small business owner myself, I "respectfully" hope she tells you to MYOFB. Seriously, what do you bloody care? She makes a handcrafted product. If you don't think the price is worth the time it takes plus material costs, then don't buy it and get some cheap straps made in China.
Wait... Maybe she's colluding with Russia. Better get on that guys!:roll:


----------



## SportTime

In case anyone is interested, the cost of getting a patent is anywhere from a few thousand dollars to well over ten thousand dollars depending on the specifics. The most expensive part is usually legal fees for a patent attorney to conduct a patent search for prior relevant inventions and to prepare the application documents.


----------



## SportTime

92gli said:


> As a small business owner myself, I "respectfully" hope she tells you to MYOFB. Seriously, what do you bloody care? She makes a handcrafted product. If you don't think the price is worth the time it takes plus material costs, then don't buy it and get some cheap straps made in China.
> Wait... Maybe she's colluding with Russia. Better get on that guys!:roll:


Introducing irrelevant conspiracy theories only detracts from the discussion here. If someone claims to have a patent, then ANYONE is entitled to know what that patent covers. If Erika tells an inquirer to MYOFB, then she's only making it harder for herself to claim protection that the patent provides.


----------



## 52hurtz

SportTime said:


> Introducing irrelevant conspiracy theories only detracts from the discussion here. If someone claims to have a patent, then ANYONE is entitled to know what that patent covers. If Erika tells an inquirer to MYOFB, then she's only making it harder for herself to claim protection that the patent provides.


Sounds like someone is looking to get into the strap business....

I seriously doubt that anyone here bought her straps because they were or were not patented.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

To hopefully put this matter to bed, we stock Erika's Originals, taking her most popular lines, having them made for our website and have physical stock available for immedaite delivery ( that's the sales pitch out the way lol !! )

In the short time we have dealt with Erika, we have found her to be very thorough and a joy to work with and know from our own website, that it pays to be 100% factual in what you say or claim and Erika is no different. For those of you who are interested, here is the relevant Patent information regarding the Erika's Originals, hopefully this put people's minds at rest regarding the Patent.


----------



## mconlonx

I am aware of other cases (Brompton folding bicycles), where knockoffs from Asia were shut down, not on design or patent grounds, but via copyright law because they were basically using Brompton marketing, word-for-word. 

Since EO has trademarked MN, that would be grounds for shutting down sales for anyone claiming to sell Marine Nationale-style straps, using the abbreviation MN. An out might be that while MN is trademarked, Marine Nationale is not. Sometimes it is merely the threat of legal action via a lawyer that will get other smaller manufacturers to cease and desist, or distributors to refuse carrying the product. I am not aware of it, because I never saw any of the "homage" marketing material, but it could be the same as with Brompton, where the marketing used was directly lifted from EO, a violation of copyright law. 

It could also be that EO is merely bluffing with the patent notice, specifically to scare off knock-off competition. As a consumer, in this case, I don't mind it at all -- what some might see as deception, I see as shrewdly playing the global manufacturing game on a very small scale. I was once told that, when it comes to an idea for small-scale manufacturing, the legal cost of patents and patent protection far outweighs what can be made by being first to market and establishing yourself as the original. That "Original" is integral to the EO brand was clever, too...


----------



## WatchObsession

mconlonx said:


> It could also be that EO is merely bluffing with the patent notice, specifically to scare off knock-off competition.


Might want to read the latest posts before posting your own ;-)


----------



## mconlonx

WatchObsession said:


> Might want to read the latest posts before posting your own ;-)


Woops!



WatchObsession said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is the relevant Patent information regarding the Erika's Originals, hopefully this put people's minds at rest regarding the Patent.


Ah. So it's technically not a patent, but it is a registered design, protected by international IP law. Digging a bit deeper, UK and USA only relatively recently signed on to the international agreement, 2018 and 2015, respectively. Who's not on the list of signatories? Very notably, most Asian countries with a strong export manufacturing industry...


----------



## William

Yes.


----------



## cfracing

92gli said:


> As a small business owner myself, I "respectfully" hope she tells you to MYOFB. Seriously, what do you bloody care? She makes a handcrafted product. If you don't think the price is worth the time it takes plus material costs, then don't buy it and get some cheap straps made in China.
> Wait... Maybe she's colluding with Russia. Better get on that guys!:roll:


I was looking to the patent not only as justification for the price of her straps, but also as protection for her against competition from cheap knock-offs that have stolen her design.


----------



## Rokovakian

This patent talk is stupid. Erika doesn't need to justify her prices, dig up patent/trademark/design numbers, or do any other homework assignments for any of us. I think some of my brain cells offed themselves after reading the tangent this thread went off on, and I really can't afford to lose any more.


----------



## riff raff

92gli said:


> Wait... Maybe she's colluding with Russia. Better get on that guys!:roll:


You must have missed the news, Robert Mueller exonerated her a few days ago. There was definitely no Spanish interference.


----------



## ibisuk

Cue comment about not expecting The Spanish Inquisition 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

If one is not happy about the price then don't buy, if one likes them, kool ! No need to get in a uproar about it, personally I enjoy seeing member's wrist shots & pics !

Just saying !


----------



## Tohono Rat

ibisuk said:


> Cue comment about not expecting The Spanish Inquisition


No one expects them.


----------



## Snaggletooth

"No one expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise, fear and surprise; two chief weapons, fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency! Er, among our chief weapons are: fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, and near fanatical devotion to the Pope! Um, I'll come in again..."


----------



## cfracing

Rokovakian said:


> This patent talk is stupid. Erika doesn't need to justify her prices, dig up patent/trademark/design numbers, or do any other homework assignments for any of us. I think some of my brain cells offed themselves after reading the tangent this thread went off on, and I really can't afford to lose any more.


Too many college weekends imbibing in adult beverages? :-d

Hey, I am a big fan and supporter of Erika and her straps, but as the title of this thread asks : "_Do Erika's straps deserve the price?_"

As I said way back around page 20 or 30 of this thread :-O, Erika came up with a simple but unique and very functional design and configuration for a watch strap and certainly deserves to profit from it. Part of ensuring that she does is a patent that should protect her from unscrupulous vendors profiting from stealing her idea so, no, I don't feel this tangent is too far off the subject even if it hurts your head. ;-).


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Michael Day

Regardless of whether they do our don't, this thread is proving to be very good for sales I would think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Animal Mother

I certainly like mine. Time will tell if it's value for money though, but seems a quality item.


----------



## SportTime

WatchObsession said:


> To hopefully put this matter to bed, we stock Erika's Originals, taking her most popular lines, having them made for our website and have physical stock available for immedaite delivery ( that's the sales pitch out the way lol !! )
> 
> In the short time we have dealt with Erika, we have found her to be very thorough and a joy to work with and know from our own website, that it pays to be 100% factual in what you say or claim and Erika is no different. For those of you who are interested, here is the relevant Patent information regarding the Erika's Originals, hopefully this put people's minds at rest regarding the Patent.
> 
> View attachment 14014689
> 
> View attachment 14014691
> 
> View attachment 14014695


Thank you so much for posting this. Just to clarify, this is a design registration based on appearance ("ornamental design"), not a utility patent on an invention. Nowhere in it does the word "patent" appear. In the US and a few other countries, it would be considered a "design patent", but WIPO merely calls it a "registered industrial design", not a patent.

I have no interest in making or selling watch straps, but the patent issue is directly relevant to the question posed in the title of this thread. I find it particularly interesting that some members here apparently don't want to know, and don't think others should know, exactly what Erika had "patented".

I won't comment any further on this issue unless someone else posts the patent numbers of additional relevant designs or inventions.

Cheers


----------



## dm13

Super comfortable on the thin and lightweight Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mconlonx

SportTime said:


> In the US and a few other countries, *it would be considered a "design patent"*, but WIPO merely calls it a "registered industrial design", not a patent.
> 
> I have no interest in making or selling watch straps, but the patent issue is directly relevant to the question posed in the title of this thread. I find it particularly interesting that some members here apparently don't want to know, and don't think others should know, *exactly what Erika had "patented"*.


I believe you have answered your own question here, regarding the semantics of "patent"?

But directly relevant to the title of the thread, patents are merely a sub-set of intellectual property and international IP law, and since the design is protected, registered IP, it's one of the answers to the original thread title -- no legal, direct competition because the design is protected by international IP law. The rest of the answer lies in consumer preferences for a unique-design, handmade, quality strap, and the economics of supply/demand/pricing. There can be derivative designs -- Watchsteward, Mankey -- but not direct copies of the EO MN design.

SBQJ017 on a Vintage EO with numbering:


----------



## LowIQ

Tohono Rat said:


> Once you get the hang of it, it is easy. Somewhere earlier in the thread are good instructions with pics.


Took me a while, coordination of index finger and thumb on the right hand plus something to rest my left wrist with the watch against it....still, drives me crazy, some times...

The above said with not having seen the pictures mentioned above.......I might search for them........

Best watch bands I have...


----------



## nodnar

LowIQ said:


> Took me a while, coordination of index finger and thumb on the right hand plus something to rest my left wrist with the watch against it....still, drives me crazy, some times...
> 
> The above said with not having seen the pictures mentioned above.......I might search for them........
> 
> Best watch bands I have...


Post 142. Probably others too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

My previous post got deleted because I mentioned I had a brand new strap listed in the classifieds. My thoughts -
- strap was very well made and looks expensive.
- I hated the hook clasp.
- wasn't fond of how the 20mm is slightly oversized
- this was my 3rd foray into straps that pass under the bottom of the watch. Despite these straps being much nicer than a normal nato I'm just not ever going to like a strap under the watch


----------



## BigPapiDoesItAgain

I think they are some of the best watch straps made, and though I am sure the material is not inherently expensive, the straps are not cheap per se and it is a very cleaver design. I have three 22 mm, two 21mm and two 20 mm EO's. Infinitely adjustable and to me far more comfortable than any NATO I've ever had and I have a ton of NATOs. As to whether or not they are deserving of the price, I guess in my opinion they are (but I wish they were cheaper, and then again, I wish everything was cheaper).


----------



## walking_line

Just ordered the 22mm lumed Mirage myself. Looking forward to checking it out--the lume stripe is a pretty cool feature. Though, pretty expensive, especially after you do the conversion to CAD. Saw someone mention the Straposphere straps in this thread and checked out their site. They're pretty much the same design, and much cheaper. I know some take issue with the ethics of copying the design: that aside, I'm still curious about whether or not they're on par with the EO's quality. Anyone purchased one of those?


----------



## 99watches

Goes great with the Sub. I'd rather buy 2 Erika's vs. 1 Everest rubber


----------



## 52hurtz

New trident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment 14067245


----------



## twpotts

I almost pulled the trigger and got one due to this thread, even with my modest budget.

...I'm just not a fan of the buckle. I bought a $20 chinese knockoff on Amazon that shipped from Indiana. While it was comfortable, just sitting at lunch with a 3 year old and having the buckle bumped against the diner's table was enough for it to come unclasped, an issue I've never had with a nato.

I'd love to a grab an original, or a swick. Her hardware looks a little slimmer than my knockoff, and having the length custom cut for a 7.5 wrist would move the buckle further away from the thumb side of my wrist, and it looks like the 22mm cut actually fills from lug to lug (the knockoff looks like a 21mm shipped as it shows some of the springbars).

Clearly the Marine Nationale have never had to insert with 3 year olds, haha.


----------



## twpotts

double post.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Caveat emptor.


twpotts said:


> I almost pulled the trigger and got one due to this thread, even with my modest budget.
> 
> ...I'm just not a fan of the buckle. I bought a $20 chinese knockoff on Amazon that shipped from Indiana. While it was comfortable, just sitting at lunch with a 3 year old and having the buckle bumped against the diner's table was enough for it to come unclasped, an issue I've never had with a nato.
> 
> I'd love to a grab an original, or a swick. Her hardware looks a little slimmer than my knockoff, and having the length custom cut for a 7.5 wrist would move the buckle further away from the thumb side of my wrist, and it looks like the 22mm cut actually fills from lug to lug (the knockoff looks like a 21mm shipped as it shows some of the springbars).
> 
> Clearly the Marine Nationale have never had to insert with 3 year olds, haha.


----------



## LowIQ

nodnar said:


> Post 142. Probably others too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, just as I do it, albeit I rest the watch against my leg and start the hooking in just with one corner....second nature by now...

Great straps, prefer them over Zulu or Nato...very much...despite still using some of those as I got more variation there, colour wise etc...

#754 The hook thing I can have either on the bottom of my wrist or at the side of my wrist....as mine are made measured, like all...it's also very easy to do micro adjustments....


----------



## 52hurtz

twpotts said:


> ..I'm just not a fan of the buckle. I bought a $20 chinese knockoff on Amazon that shipped from Indiana. While it was comfortable, just sitting at lunch with a 3 year old and having the buckle bumped against the diner's table was enough for it to come unclasped, an issue I've never had with a nato.


When they are sized for your wrist, as the MNs are, the buckle has enough tension, when set correctly, so that it is very secure. I've never had an issue with the buckle coming undone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Anyone try the Straposphere Strapomarine? Looks to be a clone of the MN - even the buckle looks identical. Only 4 colors and set length, but $25...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

I do like some times to loosen my straps, for a while...almost to the point I could do Hula Hoop with the watch...

Her( Erikas) old stock never comes undone as it's a lot softer, her others are stiffer, there I need the hook on the side of my wrist....when in almost Hula Hoop mode.....


----------



## gav1230

Anyone have any experience with these? How do they compare with Erika's? 
https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I owned one and did not like it at all. Hard to describe why exactly, but it felt like I was wearing a strap made out of the elastic from a cotton sock. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

52hurtz said:


> Anyone try the Straposphere Strapomarine? Looks to be a clone of the MN - even the buckle looks identical. Only 4 colors and set length, but $25...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set length sounds like a problem. If they are too small, you just wasted $25. Too big and have to be resewn. That's what makes Erikas a better value, even at her higher price. An inexpensive $25 strap that doesn't fit isn't much of a bargain.


----------



## 52hurtz

Yeah, I’m steering clear because of that, I like having my buckle centered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Does anyone make 2 piece straps with this material? I could live with the clasp if I could have the stretch and adjustability without having material between the watch and my arm.


----------



## 52hurtz

You may want to ask - she makes an Apple Watch model that is 2 pieces. 

That said, it’s only a single layer under the watch and you don’t really notice it on the wrist - it’s not 2 layers like a standard NATO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz

Here is a source which judging from the pictures is not the typical China knockoff quality: https://peitong.en.alibaba.com/prod...22mm_sport_fabric_watch_band_for_watches.html


----------



## 92gli

52hurtz said:


> You may want to ask - she makes an Apple Watch model that is 2 pieces.
> 
> That said, it's only a single layer under the watch and you don't really notice it on the wrist - it's not 2 layers like a standard NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought one recently and I noticed. Sold it immediately.

I didn't know about the apple straps though. I just emailed her.


----------



## damienmcguigan

Has anyone tried the SWCC strap on a blue SMP? How does it look?


----------



## 52hurtz

lipschitz said:


> Here is a source which judging from the pictures is not the typical China knockoff quality: https://peitong.en.alibaba.com/prod...22mm_sport_fabric_watch_band_for_watches.html


Great! Just order 200 and let us know how they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

She does do 2 piece straps, but there is an additional 20 pound charge.


----------



## riff raff

Moved from my Helson to a new 1521


----------



## 52hurtz

92gli said:


> She does do 2 piece straps, but there is an additional 20 pound charge.


Yikes! I guess it's additional stitching but that's quite the markup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

gav1230 said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? How do they compare with Erika's?
> https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I have some of the hook and cap as well as the redux series.

I do like the hook strap but I can't compare it to EO's. I also have StraposhereMarine which look a bit big. Imo EO's will always get my business because I like the quality of her bands overall and she custom cuts every order. I feel they are worth it. I have other MN types but I always migrate back lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

Just got mine. It's a nice strap and pretty comfy. The lume is a bit gimmicky, but still kind of cool. I'm more of a bracelet guy, so I probably won't end up buying one anytime soon, but still curious to know how the Straposphere version would stack up against the EO as far as quality and fit (with their 'one size fits all' cut).


----------



## kpjimmy

walking_line said:


> Just got mine. It's a nice strap and pretty comfy. The lume is a bit gimmicky, but still kind of cool. I'm more of a bracelet guy, so I probably won't end up buying one anytime soon, but still curious to know how the Straposphere version would stack up against the EO as far as quality and fit (with their 'one size fits all' cut).
> View attachment 14096795


I have both. I like the fit and hardware on EO's better. It's smaller proportioned to my smaller wrists. But for you 'normal' wrist sized blokes would find it decent for the price.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

kpjimmy said:


> I have both. I like the fit and hardware on EO's better. It's smaller proportioned to my smaller wrists. But for you 'normal' wrist sized blokes would find it decent for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Victory Pants

I was on the fence for a spell given their cost, but damn! After 2 days on the Hammy, I'm sold! Does the price justify it on a relatively cheap Khaki? Should you wait and put it on a Tudor? Could you put it on no-name micro? The answer is always "yes". Put it on the watch you own/wear/love. Upgrade your watch, swap the strap over. I'll probably rock this strap on multiple pieces in my collection. It was worth every penny IMO.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Agree 100%. Is that the vintage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20

Just got mine. Not from Erika, I indeed think they are overpriced, but some equivalent from Aliexpress. At $15 each, I had nothing to loose.
I am extremely satisfied so far, easy to set, holds firmly the wrist but with sufficient elasticity. Here on a Maratac Mid-Pilot. Thinking about getting another one for larger (44 mm) watches.


----------



## Victory Pants

Yeah, it is

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

52hurtz said:


> Agree 100%. Is that the vintage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

79 pages of 'Do XXXXX straps deserve the price?' Seriously? I think it's safe to assume that anything that can be said about these straps deserving their price has been said. It's time to move on.


----------



## Tohono Rat

broonzbane said:


> 79 pages of 'Do XXXXX straps deserve the price?' Seriously? I think it's safe to assume that anything that can be said about these straps deserving their price has been said. It's time to move on.


Conversations evolve over time. Although the original topic comes up, this has evolved more into an EO appreciation/questions thread. There is a simple solution for those who are uninterested....


----------



## Snaggletooth

broonzbane said:


> 79 pages of 'Do XXXXX straps deserve the price?' Seriously? I think it's safe to assume that anything that can be said about these straps deserving their price has been said. *It's time for more pictures.*


FTFY


----------



## broonzbane

Tohono Rat said:


> Conversations evolve over time. Although the original topic comes up, this has evolved more into an EO appreciation/questions thread. There is a simple solution for those who are uninterested....


I understand and agree. I just think the thread should be locked and a new one started where the straps' attributes can be discussed under a title more germane to the nature of the discussion. FWIW, I AM interested in these straps and have been reading the posts from time to time. And from what I've gathered, Erika's MN straps are worth every penny of the asking price.

I know if I were the vendor, I'd hate to see my own product discussed under a thread which starts by calling my business practices into question. That's all. And if the issue is largely settled (they ARE worth the money), then I think it's a little unfair to her that this forum is giving prospective customers the impression that there is 80 pages worth of disagreement about the value her straps deliver over those of the competitors. The title of the thread screams 'you can't afford them' to price sensitive shoppers.


----------



## kbuzz3

This debate has made me want to try one for my sinn but having trouble visualizing a good match. Here's a pic of the watch in a color I'm not fond of. I'm thinking trident, mirage grey with white stripe, or. Lack ops with blue grey or white strip. Any opinions gladly appreciated


----------



## kpjimmy

kbuzz3 said:


> This debate has made me want to try one for my sinn but having trouble visualizing a good match. Here's a pic of the watch in a color I'm not fond of. I'm thinking trident, mirage grey with white stripe, or. Lack ops with blue grey or white strip. Any opinions gladly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 14122093
> 
> 
> View attachment 14122095


I'd go vintage with black print.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I had a 556 and the black/white and grey/white look really good with it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

kbuzz3 said:


> This debate has made me want to try one for my sinn but having trouble visualizing a good match. Here's a pic of the watch in a color I'm not fond of. I'm thinking trident, mirage grey with white stripe, or. Lack ops with blue grey or white strip. Any opinions gladly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 14122093


All of the colors are sightly darker in person than on her website (at least on my monitor). Given that, I think that the Mirage grey would look great on your Sinn. In all honesty, I think that any of her straps would work with such an iconic tool watch. Her design/materials just seem to work on watches such as these. Best of luck. And post pics of what you decide!


----------



## William

Here is the Black Ops with gray stripe.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

kbuzz3 said:


> This debate has made me want to try one for my sinn but having trouble visualizing a good match. Here's a pic of the watch in a color I'm not fond of. I'm thinking trident, mirage grey with white stripe, or. Lack ops with blue grey or white strip. Any opinions gladly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 14122093
> 
> 
> View attachment 14122095


Similar watch ds30


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

What color should I get for my Black Bay Red? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk

tynan.nida said:


> What color should I get for my Black Bay Red?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erm... Try black and red? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

tynan.nida said:


> What color should I get for my Black Bay Red?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might look good. 








You should think about the hardware finish. Match the case, brushed. Less noticeable, black. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Happy_Jake

DuckaDiesel said:


>


Can't beat that combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

Thanks to this thread, just discovered Erika’s straps. They are unique and deserve to bring a higher price than a standard super mass produced NATO

I’m anxious to try one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Every bit worth it...


----------



## MakaveliSK

On my 4th...love the fit and feel of these.


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## Happy_Jake

Well I bought one
Too bad it takes a while to get here

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Happy_Jake said:


> Well I bought one
> Too bad it takes a while to get here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It's a week most of the time. It's actually faster than other ones in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

That’s good to know
I thought it was going to be 3 weeks to CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

It's a bespoke strap. Be happy it's being made for you, plus a bit of unavoidable shipping time. Not too bad really.


Happy_Jake said:


> Well I bought one
> Too bad it takes a while to get here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

Just got my shipping notice. Took about a week 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Happy_Jake said:


> Just got my shipping notice. Took about a week
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Takes 3 days to customize to your size and once shipped it takes a week to me here in Texas.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

Not sure which watch I’ll put it on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Happy_Jake said:


> Not sure which watch I'll put it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












They look good on tunas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happy_Jake

simonp67 said:


> They look good on tunas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes indeed
I have a Samurai that is a good candidate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I have the same strap on my NTH. LOVE the strap. And the watch.


----------



## youronur

Got one completely in black. Really like it, particularly that you can infinitely adjust the precise size you need.

Haven't figured out an easy way yet of hooking onto the clasp yet though.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

Have recently gotten a couple of Erica's straps. The only fabric straps that I can see myself wearing regularly. No, they arent cheap. But they are very well made, uniquely designed and dont look hideous, like most NATO straps (insert "IMO" here). I dont mind paying a little more for that.

Put me in the "fan" category.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I like The idea of Erika’s business, and rooting for the underdog. The strap I that I ordered came pretty quickly and was very well made. It’s a little awkward to put on. It didn’t knock me out.


----------



## larand

I love Erika's straps--have four and plan to buy more-but I noticed that WatchGecko is now selling what look like clones of Erika's design at 40% of the price. Might be worth checking out if your budget doesn't allow for Erika's prices.

https://www.watchgecko.com/french-style-elastic-nato-watch-strap-by-zuludiver


----------



## ibisuk

larand said:


> I love Erika's straps--have four and plan to buy more-but I noticed that WatchGecko is now selling what look like clones of Erika's design at 40% of the price. Might be worth checking out if your budget doesn't allow for Erika's prices.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/french-style-elastic-nato-watch-strap-by-zuludiver


I wonder if the pebbles on Aliexpress were hiding Zuludiver branding rather than MN?

Looks like the genie is out of the bottle as far as Erika's copyright is concerned.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

ibisuk said:


> I wonder if the pebbles on Aliexpress were hiding Zuludiver branding rather than MN?
> 
> Looks like the genie is out of the bottle as far as Erika's copyright is concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I've tried many or most of the MN straps. I always come back to EO. It's just worth it when it comes to my wrist sizes.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## twpotts

Moose Strap Co. just added their version...

https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-elastic


----------



## Tohono Rat

twpotts said:


> Moose Strap Co. just added their version...
> 
> https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-elastic


Well, either other companies do not care about being sued for IP infringement, or Erika's design patent has encountered a problem. Either way, I will always be a customer for the original and best. I prefer to support the innovators of the world who create something new and of value to me. I would rather spend a few more dollars to do so than supporting those whose work is derivative and, perhaps, illegal. Karma, baby.


----------



## shadash

twpotts said:


> Moose Strap Co. just added their version...
> 
> https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-elastic


Moosestrap has 4 colors of straps; Erika's has 7 (plus 3 limited editions).

Moosestrap has 1 accent stripe color; Erika's has 5 for most straps, plus the option for a solid strap with no stripe.

Moosestrap has no way to accent the strap with stitching color; Erika's has 14 options.

Moosestrap has no accommodations or adjustments for different wrist sizes (except for the elasticity of the strap) as far as I can tell; Erika's clearly does.

Moosestrap has the Bond style strap which is cool; Erika's has the Swick, which IMO is cooler.

Moosestrap is $25 plus $5 shipping to the United States, $10 to Europe and Asia; Erika's is 50 to 70 euros ($55.77 to $78.08 according to Google) and free shipping anywhere. Note that almost all her straps are 50, not 70.

To each his (or her) own, but my next strap will be an Erika's (my 3rd from her), probably the Swick.


----------



## shadash

duplicate post.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Few more "alternatives"

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-strap

https://straposphere.com/collections/the-strapomarine


----------



## shadash

Here's my pastel Seaforth on an Erika's black with no stripe. So comfortable.


----------



## City74

I just ordered a black variety. Guess it’s time to find out what the fuss is all about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Love Erik's straps.


----------



## gfauctions

A bit pricey, but extremely comfortable and very nicely made. Also very easy to adjust.


----------



## twpotts

shadash said:


> To each his (or her) own, but my next strap will be an Erika's (my 3rd from her), probably the Swick.


I think her biggest market advantage now is they are custom sized. That alone had me measuring my wrist again on Friday even after I said I wouldn't get one, lol. Maybe not this paycheck... but I do want to see if custom sizing really affects clasp placement.

Lineup wise, no newcomer is going to come straight out the gate with as many options as someone established, so Erika's have that going for them as well.

Cheapestnatostraps version seems more a direct competitor for NDC than Erika's. For $10 and less hardware I'll give it a try (I've only been happy with 1 of their straps in the past though).


----------



## larand

twpotts said:


> I think her biggest market advantage now is they are custom sized... I do want to see if custom sizing really affects clasp placement.


Absolutely. My custom-sized Erika's are so comfortable in part because they are simply a perfect fit. As is the case with everything, "one size fits all" really means "one size fits nobody perfectly." This is not to say that a copy won't be good *enough* for the price depending on your expectations, but there's bound to be a difference between something off the rack and something custom-tailored.


----------



## City74

DuckaDiesel said:


> Few more "alternatives"
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-strap
> 
> https://straposphere.com/collections/the-strapomarine


Are those considered "homages"?


----------



## William

City74 said:


> Are those considered "homages"?


I guess that's one word for it.


----------



## TagTime

If she still has patents, could it be that she is maybe licensing to the other companies? I don’t see it as a coincidence that suddenly companies like WatchGecko, CNS and others start offering these lookalikes. The strap world is (relatively) too small to be involved with lawsuits or damaging reputations. 

If she still holds a patent, by licensing she could get a cut from the straps that are sold. Great way for her to get more out of it. She has her own (faithful) customer base who will keep buying from her as she can make custom fit straps, which the others cannot do and only can offer an one-size-fits-all. If some of those buyers eventually are looking for a more customized strap, they will go the Erika’s. 

Or, maybe something about the straps did expire and gave way to the others to make them as well.

It is all speculation at this point.


----------



## reeder1

ebtromba said:


> This. So much this. Very well said.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. To me it's well worth the money because if the watch is uncomfortable on the wrist you're not going to enjoy the watch at all. Super comfy and cool looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William

Oh please let's not discuss patents again.


----------



## JLS36

TagTime said:


> If she still has patents, could it be that she is maybe licensing to the other companies? I don't see it as a coincidence that suddenly companies like WatchGecko, CNS and others start offering these lookalikes. The strap world is (relatively) too small to be involved with lawsuits or damaging reputations.
> 
> If she still holds a patent, by licensing she could get a cut from the straps that are sold. Great way for her to get more out of it. She has her own (faithful) customer base who will keep buying from her as she can make custom fit straps, which the others cannot do and only can offer an one-size-fits-all. If some of those buyers eventually are looking for a more customized strap, they will go the Erika's.
> 
> Or, maybe something about the straps did expire and gave way to the others to make them as well.
> 
> It is all speculation at this point.


Doubt she holds patents, and isn't her design a derivative? And if she does the others aren't identical. I own some of her straps but will likely not purchase more as there are cheaper options. I love her straps but they are just not worth the price difference compared to the new competition.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohono Rat

JLS36 said:


> Doubt she holds patents, and isn't her design a derivative? And if she does the others aren't identical. I own some of her straps but will likely not purchase more as there are cheaper options. I love her straps but they are just not worth the price difference compared to the new competition.


1) She does/did. 2) No it is not derivative. 3) Yes, their clasp system is. Scroll up several pages for details.


----------



## Youcantseeme

Hello everyone from a new member. 
Erika's straps are ok but not the original. ndc straps were around way before Erikas and are much more like the original concept. also ndc straps still only use real mn chute elastic and parts and not reproduction. both straps are cool but if you want the most faithful original then it is ndc straps. 
also if anyone is a member of urban gentry you get 5 pounds off


----------



## JLS36

Tohono Rat said:


> 1) She does/did. 2) No it is not derivative. 3) Yes, their clasp system is. Scroll up several pages for details.


I have found zero evidence of a patent. I have found evidence these straps were first created by the French military? Fact or fiction? She will always have a marker but her prices need to be more competitive

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## William

William said:


> Oh please let's not discuss patents again.


Never mind.


----------



## cfracing

JLS36 said:


> I have found zero evidence of a patent. I have found evidence these straps were first created by the French military? Fact or fiction? She will always have a marker but her prices need to be more competitive
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The original MN (Marine Nationale) straps were created by _individuals_ in the French military. The French divers were issued only the watch heads so it was up to each individual to figure out how they were going to wear them. Many just took a piece of parachute strap and sewed them into a continuous loop and slipped the watch on and off over their hands. What Erika did was create a simple design that retained the security of the original continuous loop while adding an adjustability.



Youcantseeme said:


> Hello everyone from a new member.
> Erika's straps are ok but not the original. ndc straps were around way before Erikas and are much more like the original concept. also ndc straps still only use real mn chute elastic and parts and not reproduction. both straps are cool but if you want the most faithful original then it is ndc straps.
> also if anyone is a member of urban gentry you get 5 pounds off


I don't know if NDC was first, but I don't believe it is more like the original concept of the MN strap (see above). Regardless, the NDC strap looks uncomfortable with a lot of superfluous material, including a double layer of strap under the watch head. If NDC is only using genuine parachute strap (which Erika still does on their Vintage straps), then they can only offer their straps in one or two colors, green and khaki, like Erika's Vintage straps, if color choices matter. For me comfort, utility, and elegant design win over any faithfulness to original design, especially if the original was not very good to begin with.


----------



## JLS36

cfracing said:


> The original MN (Marine Nationale) straps were created by _individuals_ in the French military. The French divers were issued only the watch heads so it was up to each individual to figure out how they were going to wear them. Many just took a piece of parachute strap and sewed them into a continuous loop and slipped the watch on and off over their hands. What Erika did was create a simple design that retained the security of the original continuous loop while adding an adjustability.
> 
> I don't know if NDC was first, but I don't believe it is more like the original concept of the MN strap (see above). Regardless, the NDC strap looks uncomfortable with a lot of superfluous material, including a double layer of strap under the watch head. If NDC is only using genuine parachute strap (which Erika still does on their Vintage straps), then they can only offer their straps in one or two colors, green and khaki, like Erika's Vintage straps, if color choices matter. For me comfort, utility, and elegant design win over any faithfulness to original design, especially if the original was not very good to begin with.


There is always a place for high end products which is where she has placed herself. I'll try others but I do like hers, just not the price.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

JLS36 said:


> Doubt she holds patents, and isn't her design a derivative? And if she does the others aren't identical. I own some of her straps but will likely not purchase more as there are cheaper options. I love her straps but they are just not worth the price difference compared to the new competition.


No one could provide evidence of a patent, but her design is registered as unique and protected Intellectual Property by WIPO. If it is derivative, it is unique enough to be considered for IP protection under international law. Others may be similar, may offer close to, as much, or more comfort/features, but her design cannot be directly copied, legally.

I like the EO MN design, and although I own other elastic strap styles -- Mankey Hook Strap, BluShark Pajama -- I will probably buy other EO straps, at some point.


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> I like the EO MN design, and although I own other elastic strap styles -- Mankey Hook Strap, BluShark Pajama -- I will probably buy other EO straps, at some point.


I have NDC and the ones you mentioned as well as StraposhereMarine v1 and I have v2 inbound.

I don't care about the patents and crap. I just want the best for "me".

Ask me which of the above I have bought more of? Hands down EO.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## William

I really don't see the need for Erika to be more competitive with pricing. If you had a business that was very healthy, selling virtually everything you make (I am assuming here as she has been in a back-order situation before), would you LOWER the price????
I can't wait until she raises the prices. Heads will be exploding.
I am sure she doe not sit up nights worrying about what we think.


----------



## twpotts

William said:


> I am sure she does not sit up nights worrying about what we think.


lol none of these companies are, they've found a way to sell 1/2 inch strips of nylon.

The link posted earlier had suppliers selling completed bulk MN straps for $3/ea. We're paying for markups of 200 - 1500%.



lipschitz said:


> Here is a source which judging from the pictures is not the typical China knockoff quality: https://peitong.en.alibaba.com/prod...22mm_sport_fabric_watch_band_for_watches.html


----------



## shadash

twpotts said:


> lol none of these companies are, they've found a way to sell 1/2 inch strips of nylon.
> 
> The link posted earlier had suppliers selling completed bulk MN straps for $3/ea. We're paying for markups of 200 - 1500%.


There is some size customization and personalization that goes into Erika's to be fair. And I do not have experience with these straps on alibaba, but I'd put good money on the fact that they're nowhere near where Erika's are in terms of quality. But by your logic nothing about this hobby makes sense. We should all be either wearing g-shocks or just using our phones to tell time. The Rolex Sub in the late 1950s cost $150, which is about $1300 today. Is the current cost of a new Sub (when you can find it) justified by anything other than "what the market will bear"?


----------



## excelerater

oddly enough I found an NDC strap which is pretty much the same deal as an Erikas ?
Seems overpriced as the OP stated but its a free market


----------



## LowIQ

shadash said:


> Moosestrap has 4 colors of straps; Erika's has 7 (plus 3 limited editions).
> 
> Moosestrap has 1 accent stripe color; Erika's has 5 for most straps, plus the option for a solid strap with no stripe.
> 
> Moosestrap has no way to accent the strap with stitching color; Erika's has 14 options.
> 
> Moosestrap has no accommodations or adjustments for different wrist sizes (except for the elasticity of the strap) as far as I can tell; Erika's clearly does.
> 
> Moosestrap has the Bond style strap which is cool; Erika's has the Swick, which IMO is cooler.
> 
> Moosestrap is $25 plus $5 shipping to the United States, $10 to Europe and Asia; Erika's is 50 to 70 euros ($55.77 to $78.08 according to Google) and free shipping anywhere. Note that almost all her straps are 50, not 70.
> 
> To each his (or her) own, but my next strap will be an Erika's (my 3rd from her), probably the Swick.


Plus the Bronze buckle option at Erikas....despite the fact that it is a different Bronze than my Steinhart... :-(


----------



## riff raff

I'm curious about the Cheapestnatostraps version (Paratrooper by their name). The website says you don't need to remove the spring bars, but their video link for each strap color is broken. That is the only inconvenient aspect of MN (or style) straps, the bars need to come off to swap straps. They do have an orange option, but no stitching choices like Erika's.


----------



## riff raff

Found this on the Manontime forum, in a thread on the CNS version. It's a single pass zulu style strap. Those folks say it gets loose so often it is maddening (one member stitched his together in a close loop). Pretty sure I don't need that hassle, so even at $10, Pass.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

riff raff said:


> I'm curious about the Cheapestnatostraps version (Paratrooper by their name). The website says you don't need to remove the spring bars, but their video link for each strap color is broken. That is the only inconvenient aspect of MN (or style) straps, the bars need to come off to swap straps. They do have an orange option, but no stitching choices like Erika's.


I have a few incoming. Theirs is a single piece where you slide off the keeper then you can mount the strap like a nato. Same as ndc except ndc is 2 piece.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

I've had these Erika's for months. Great product, quality workmanship, comfortable to wear, and quickly stitched and shipped. First is a Traser P6506 Commander (Titanium) which has has worn several different rubber, NATO, and leather straps, but this is my favorite. The Erika's hardware (and light weight) is a great match.

Second is a Casio EQSA500B-1AV Edifice, one of my beaters, which came with either a urethane strap or a bracelet, but Erika's strap transforms the watch into something far more interesting and comfortable. I smoothed and polished the hardware's edges.

I don't understand anyone complaining about the price unless you're enamored of cheap NATO straps or poor quality leather straps. These are innovative custom products, hand-made, sized to your wrist, and made exceptionally well with your choice of color, hardware, and stitching. A decent quality leather strap can easily cost about the same, and a custom leather strap will easily cost $100 and up, and you still may have to deal with getting a deployant clasp.

One tip for the black straps: if you see any white on the edge where a thread of the the elastic might be showing, a black permanent Sharpie pen run along the edge will cover the white without leaving a trace. There are dozens of Sharpie colors that can do the same with other Erika's colors.


----------



## cfracing

excelerater said:


> oddly enough I found an NDC strap which is pretty much the same deal as an Erikas ?
> Seems overpriced as the OP stated but its a free market
> 
> View attachment 14179627


That NDC strap design is nothing like an Erika's Original except for the material the strap is made of and the clasp. The EO strap is a loop and does not use a double layer of strap. See JML's second photo in a post after yours for what the EO design looks like.


----------



## mconlonx

Thread needs more pix...

Sinn 556A. I had a watch with red highlights, which went well with this strap. Now... well, I need to get a black strap with white stripe or another black watch with red features... maybe both...


----------



## damienmcguigan

Got the SWCC strap myself. Ordered on the 10th, arrived on the 17th and have been wearing it almost 24/7. Extremely comfortable, even in hot weather. Almost every strap I have ever tried gave me a sweaty and sticky feeling when it was hot but not with these. I don't really like bracelets and I can imagine that I will only wear these (apart from more formal occasions). Here it is on my Hamilton Interstellar

















View attachment 14185279


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## nodnar

mconlonx said:


> Thread needs more pix...
> 
> Sinn 556A. I had a watch with red highlights, which went well with this strap. Now... well, I need to get a black strap with white stripe or another black watch with red features... maybe both...
> 
> View attachment 14185121


Nonetheless, looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz

JLS36 said:


> I have found zero evidence of a patent. I have found evidence these straps were first created by the French military? Fact or fiction? She will always have a marker but her prices need to be more competitive
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


As others mentioned Erika registered a design under WIPO regulations, which of course gives not even close as much ip protection as a patent does:
https://www.wipo.int/designdb/hague/en/showData.jsp?SOURCE=HAGUE&KEY=DM093314


----------



## GrimFandango

They certainly have not been worth the price for me. I bought 3 MN-Straps from Erika. I bought them specifically for rough use during the summer (where I spend a lot of time outdoors, including hiking, climbing and horse riding). I am sorry to say that they have let me down. As soon as you put wear on the side of the straps and it starts fraying, the entire thing comes undone over time (the elastic bands near the sides get warped and detached from the rest of the strap). This has happened to all 3 straps I used and all 3 watches have gone back on their dirt-cheap old nato's that actually could take the abuse. 

I know that most people are quite pleased with the quality of the MN straps. But in my mind it should be considered strictly as a fashion item despite the "marine nationale" inspiration. My personal experiences do not seem to support earlier claims about the quality. Granted, most people will probably just wear these straps to work, around the house and put so little wear on it that they never encounter a problem (though to be honest, I would be surprised if the rather sharp keeper does not dig in the rather vulnerable sides of the strap even with light use). Just don't think this is a heavy use/ heavy wear item (which cheap nylon straps actually are). 

Truth be told for having spent 150 euros on watch straps that did not even last a spring+summer I do feel like I most certainly did not get my money's worth.

Since I like the look of the strap I did actually order one from Watchgecko in the UK but I have not had a chance to wear it yet. We'll see how that goes. It was less than half the price of the MNStrap so at least if it is worn out in under 3 months of use it won't be quite as painful. If it doesn't, then to me it is the superior product.


----------



## riff raff

I can see where they might not fare very well in rough service.



GrimFandango said:


> They certainly have not been worth the price for me. I bought 3 MN-Straps from Erika. I bought them specifically for rough use during the summer (where I spend a lot of time outdoors, including hiking, climbing and horse riding). I am sorry to say that they have let me down. As soon as you put wear on the side of the straps and it starts fraying, the entire thing comes undone over time (the elastic bands near the sides get warped and detached from the rest of the strap). This has happened to all 3 straps I used and all 3 watches have gone back on their dirt-cheap old nato's that actually could take the abuse.
> 
> I know that most people are quite pleased with the quality of the MN straps. But in my mind it should be considered strictly as a fashion item despite the "marine nationale" inspiration. My personal experiences do not seem to support earlier claims about the quality. Granted, most people will probably just wear these straps to work, around the house and put so little wear on it that they never encounter a problem (though to be honest, I would be surprised if the rather sharp keeper does not dig in the rather vulnerable sides of the strap even with light use). Just don't think this is a heavy use/ heavy wear item (which cheap nylon straps actually are).
> 
> Truth be told for having spent 150 euros on watch straps that did not even last a spring+summer I do feel like I most certainly did not get my money's worth.
> 
> Since I like the look of the strap I did actually order one from Watchgecko in the UK but I have not had a chance to wear it yet. We'll see how that goes. It was less than half the price of the MNStrap so at least if it is worn out in under 3 months of use it won't be quite as painful. If it doesn't, then to me it is the superior product.


----------



## Betterthere

For change


----------



## fracture.

I still love these straps. I think they are more than worth it. Easily the most comfortable strap I have ever had.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Me likey.


Betterthere said:


> For change
> View attachment 14201489


----------



## Betterthere

Anyone here have the erika apple watch strap? Curious how it fits.


----------



## lipschitz

Betterthere said:


> For change
> View attachment 14201489


What strap is that?

cheers


----------



## Betterthere

lipschitz said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> cheers


For fixed lug... Reverse engineering


----------



## Betterthere

lipschitz said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> cheers


For fixed lug... Reverse engineering


----------



## CV50

Anyone have a vid of the fixed lug version ?


----------



## Snaggletooth

CV50 said:


> Anyone have a vid of the fixed lug version ?


No vid, just this pic;


----------



## cfracing

Betterthere said:


> For fixed lug... Reverse engineering





Betterthere said:


> For change
> View attachment 14201489





Snaggletooth said:


> No vid, just this pic;
> View attachment 14204327


Betterthere. is your strap installed properly? It appears you have lost the continuous loop configuration of the other Erika straps and it looks different from the photo Snaggletooth posted which appears to retain that feature.


----------



## Betterthere

cfracing said:


> Betterthere. is your strap installed properly? It appears you have lost the continuous loop configuration of the other Erika straps and it looks different from the photo Snaggletooth posted which appears to retain that feature.


Snag's is done properly. I took mine apart to see if I could configure with no material under the head. Thus my picture showing a way to do it.


----------



## stuartb12

Have to say that I was skeptical, especially at the price. Until I purchased one. It’s the best strap I have ever worn for casual use. It flexes with my wrist in a way that keeps it snug, without feeling constricting. I wear it with my Omega SMP. I used to have a NATO on that one, but can’t see going back. Just bought another for my Seaforth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Ordered a 2 piece strap... Will be interesting to see how well it works


----------



## LowIQ

GrimFandango said:


> They certainly have not been worth the price for me. I bought 3 MN-Straps from Erika. I bought them specifically for rough use during the summer (where I spend a lot of time outdoors, including hiking, climbing and horse riding). I am sorry to say that they have let me down. As soon as you put wear on the side of the straps and it starts fraying, the entire thing comes undone over time (the elastic bands near the sides get warped and detached from the rest of the strap). This has happened to all 3 straps I used and all 3 watches have gone back on their dirt-cheap old nato's that actually could take the abuse.
> 
> I know that most people are quite pleased with the quality of the MN straps. But in my mind it should be considered strictly as a fashion item despite the "marine nationale" inspiration. My personal experiences do not seem to support earlier claims about the quality. Granted, most people will probably just wear these straps to work, around the house and put so little wear on it that they never encounter a problem (though to be honest, I would be surprised if the rather sharp keeper does not dig in the rather vulnerable sides of the strap even with light use). Just don't think this is a heavy use/ heavy wear item (which cheap nylon straps actually are).
> 
> Truth be told for having spent 150 euros on watch straps that did not even last a spring+summer I do feel like I most certainly did not get my money's worth.
> 
> Since I like the look of the strap I did actually order one from Watchgecko in the UK but I have not had a chance to wear it yet. We'll see how that goes. It was less than half the price of the MNStrap so at least if it is worn out in under 3 months of use it won't be quite as painful. If it doesn't, then to me it is the superior product.


I do have some warping on one of mine, that one being from her Vintage line, new old stock from the 60ties....https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/vintage.php, but the strap is still going strong...

Not on any of the others I do own......they also do feel slightly stiffer...


----------



## JLS36

On the seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Here's a pic of the article as Bro BT CBA.








Betterthere said:


> Ordered a 2 piece strap... Will be interesting to see how well it works


----------



## fracture.

Where'd you get the 2 piece strap? I didn't know they exist.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Bro BT emailed Erika and asked the question. Don't know if this is a new line still under wraps, but he's ordered one so will hopefully post pics here when he gets it.


fracture. said:


> Where'd you get the 2 piece strap? I didn't know they exist.


EDIT - the pic I posted originally came from Bro BT


----------



## fracture.

That would be a really nice solution for my open back watches. Thank you, I will contact Erika and see what she says about it 🙂


----------



## Snaggletooth

Keep us posted 


fracture. said:


> That would be a really nice solution for my open back watches. Thank you, I will contact Erika and see what she says about it &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## fracture.

Yup, she makes 2 piece straps, but by mail order only. I’m going to order one, I just wish I knew this was an option earlier...


----------



## BrianMcKay

I recommend *Erika's Originals* MN-style, *made-to-order* straps, not ripoffs, copies, counterfeits, and Chinese crap.


----------



## Snaggletooth

BrianMcKay said:


> I recommend *Erika's Originals* MN-style, *made-to-order* straps, not ripoffs, copies, counterfeits, and Chinese crap.


 Ditto.


----------



## nodnar

GrimFandango said:


> They certainly have not been worth the price for me. I bought 3 MN-Straps from Erika. I bought them specifically for rough use during the summer (where I spend a lot of time outdoors, including hiking, climbing and horse riding). I am sorry to say that they have let me down. As soon as you put wear on the side of the straps and it starts fraying, the entire thing comes undone over time (the elastic bands near the sides get warped and detached from the rest of the strap). This has happened to all 3 straps I used and all 3 watches have gone back on their dirt-cheap old nato's that actually could take the abuse.
> 
> I know that most people are quite pleased with the quality of the MN straps. But in my mind it should be considered strictly as a fashion item despite the "marine nationale" inspiration. My personal experiences do not seem to support earlier claims about the quality. Granted, most people will probably just wear these straps to work, around the house and put so little wear on it that they never encounter a problem (though to be honest, I would be surprised if the rather sharp keeper does not dig in the rather vulnerable sides of the strap even with light use). Just don't think this is a heavy use/ heavy wear item (which cheap nylon straps actually are).
> 
> Truth be told for having spent 150 euros on watch straps that did not even last a spring+summer I do feel like I most certainly did not get my money's worth.
> 
> Since I like the look of the strap I did actually order one from Watchgecko in the UK but I have not had a chance to wear it yet. We'll see how that goes. It was less than half the price of the MNStrap so at least if it is worn out in under 3 months of use it won't be quite as painful. If it doesn't, then to me it is the superior product.


I'd send her a note...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Agree - I had one fray at the edge after a couple of months, emailed her with pics and she sent me a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Looks like Watchgecko/Zuludiver are the latest to make a strap like this.

French Style Elastic NATO 

I still feel like that with colors and sizes being customizable, Erika's are worth the extra coin, but probably not 2x the price. I'd have to order one of these to compare the material, and might do that.


----------



## M-Technic

All of the "replicas/homages" of the MN strap that have been popping up this year are coming from the same factory.


----------



## AFG08

I need a couple of 24 mm straps so Erika is my only choice as no one else seems to make them in that size. I have always been pleased with the straps she has made for me so I have no problem continuing to buy from her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554

I have and Erika's Original and 2 Watch Steward Minimalist Straps - they are both very well made, both are comfy and adjustable, but the Watch Steward Straps are 24 bucks. Erika's products are top notch, but the price is bit steep in my opinion.


----------



## cfracing

TankCommander1554 said:


> I have and Erika's Original and 2 Watch Steward Minimalist Straps - they are both very well made, both are comfy and adjustable, but the Watch Steward Straps are 24 bucks. Erika's products are top notch, but the price is bit steep in my opinion.


I am buying the Erika's design as much as the material and workmanship. While the Watch Steward straps are very nice, I think the EO design is far superior.


----------



## TankCommander1554

Have you seen the new minimalist series? One side attaches to the spring bar and the other side slides through like a traditional pass through strap. In the end, I don't think you can go wrong either way. Both are awesome!


----------



## AFG08

TankCommander1554 said:


> Have you seen the new minimalist series? One side attaches to the spring bar and the other side slides through like a traditional pass through strap. In the end, I don't think you can go wrong either way. Both are awesome!


I have one in the minimalist design and find it very difficult to fasten. I have his original design and have no problem with those. I don't know what the problem is but I have about given up on that strap. At any rate, I much prefer Erikas concept and so the extra cost is worth it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554

Sorry to hear that...the Erika’s are awesome too, thinking about getting a Trident model for my blue watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

AFG08 said:


> I have one in the minimalist design and find it very difficult to fasten. I have his original design and have no problem with those. I don't know what the problem is but I have about given up on that strap. At any rate, I much prefer Erikas concept and so the extra cost is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What size is your WS minimalist and which color? I'll buy it off you if it's wearable lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

52hurtz said:


> Agree - I had one fray at the edge after a couple of months, emailed her with pics and she sent me a new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could send her a note and I am sure she would send me a new one. But the point is that due to the construction of these straps and the way I intended to use them they are of no real value to me. I am quite certain that the same thing will happen since I have gone through 3 of these straps in a short period of time and other people who don't use them half as roughly report similar issues. I guess I could send her a note, get them replaced and sell those to get back part of what I spent. But I'd rather just cut my losses and move on.

Regardless of the popularity of the strap I do think that for the money, it is probably the least hard wearing strap I ever used. Cheap canvas, nylon or rubber straps are superior in a way. The main difference is that any damage to those does not mean the entire strap comes apart. I guess I am too hung up on the function of the thing. That is a recurring theme with me as people around me often point out. I find it hard to get my head around the concept of paying more for something technically inferior. My girlfriend would point out that you can't be stomping around in hiking boots everywhere you go regardless of how well they are constructed. My problem with these straps is that I thought I was buying the strap equivalent of hiking boots. Maybe because of the whole military theme and their significant price. The durability of the thing not matching the look makes it kind of a fake fashion item in my eyes.

Enough rambling. That's my 2 cents on these straps and I will leave it at that.


----------



## 92gli

Glad I came back to check this thread. Didn't know about the watch steward straps. Just ordered one. No material between the watch and my arm is the solution I wanted with this type of strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yes, Erika's straps deserve the price.


----------



## Dougtman

I bought a great navy blue Trident for my Tudor.


----------



## flatbows

I have four and they are worth every cent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfc16

Depends. If you like the elastic feeling, then yes, they are well made. If you don't like that feeling, like me, then they are not worth it.


----------



## cfracing

rfc16 said:


> Depends. If you like the elastic feeling, then yes, they are well made. If you don't like that feeling, like me, then they are not worth it.


The elastic, parachute strap-inspired material is an integral part of an Erika's Original strap. If you don't like that then I would certainly hope that it would not be worth it to you. Why pay even a penny for something you don't like?


----------



## sgtlmj

92gli said:


> Glad I came back to check this thread. Didn't know about the watch steward straps. Just ordered one. No material between the watch and my arm is the solution I wanted with this type of strap.


Erika will make you one that you can wear without any material under the watch head.


----------



## larand

Just ordered two more straps from Erika, which will be my fifth and sixth, so I would definitely say they're worth the money. I've tried the Watch Steward straps, and IMO they're not even close. 

As always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## RedFroggy

I think this Erika's MN is a perfekt match for this watch


----------



## jatherly

Not my pic but one of the best PO shots I've ever seen.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Quartersawn

cfracing said:


> The elastic, parachute strap-inspired material is an integral part of an Erika's Original strap. If you don't like that then I would certainly hope that it would not be worth it to you. Why pay even a penny for something you don't like?


Well, it's not like you can drive to Costco and try it on.

How do you know you do not like it if you've never tried it or even seen it in person?



sgtlmj said:


> Erika will make you one that you can wear without any material under the watch head.


Is that a fixed bar CWC? If so, how does the watch feel on the strap? I don't see that strap on the site, is it a special order?


----------



## kpjimmy

Quartersawn said:


> Well, it's not like you can drive to Costco and try it on.
> 
> How do you know you do not like it if you've never tried it or even seen it in person?
> 
> Is that a fixed bar CWC? If so, how does the watch feel on the strap? I don't see that strap on the site, is it a special order?


Yes, fixed bar straps are a special order from what recall. I don't have any fixed bar watches so I cannot say how they compare. But I'm confident that they are pretty good, being I have almost every color but two lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

Quartersawn said:


> How do you know you do not like it if you've never tried it or even seen it in person?


My comment was directed at someone who responded to the original question that Erika's strap was not worth it to him because he did not like the feel of the stretchy material. I just thought that was a statement of the obvious although I could see where my last statement about not spending a penny for something you didn't like might be confusing. 

BTW I think the design of Erika's strap for fixed bars has changed from the one pictured in sgtimj's photo. The new ones have a snap where the Original is sewn and retains Erika's original design with a continuous loop. A photo which can explain it better than me is on page 17 of this thread.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fixed bar strap arrangement, secured with a Chicago Bolt.


----------



## Simon

Erikas look awesome and worth the money - but here's my new Stevostraps NATO made from parachute reg Landrover canvas (???)
Hand made, hand stitched, bronze hardware, made to measure 23mm, and looking good at 30Euros


----------



## kpjimmy

Simon said:


> Erikas look awesome and worth the money - but here's my new Stevostraps NATO made from parachute reg Landrover canvas (???)
> Hand made, hand stitched, bronze hardware, made to measure 23mm, and looking good at 30Euros
> 
> View attachment 14284337


I have a Strap from him. But not canvas, and he also has quality stuff. Great strap!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Are canvas straps usable in the water? 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## LowIQ

They are ever so slightly overpriced...but I love them...


----------



## Betterthere

Yes... Get a 2 piece and for me it's end game


----------



## Betterthere

Quartersawn said:


> Well, it's not like you can drive to Costco and try it on.
> 
> How do you know you do not like it if you've never tried it or even seen it in person?
> 
> Is that a fixed bar CWC? If so, how does the watch feel on the strap? I don't see that strap on the site, is it a special order?


Fixed bar strap is not the ticket for not under watch head. A special order 2 piece is the way to go.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Looks great BT, a fantastic match for the watch & no strap under the watch head. Good work Fella!


Betterthere said:


> Yes... Get a 2 piece and for me it's end game
> View attachment 14284655
> View attachment 14284657


----------



## cfracing

Snaggletooth said:


> Fixed bar strap arrangement, secured with a Chicago Bolt.
> View attachment 14283493


Thanks. I couldn't remember that it was actually a bolt, not a snap, and what it was called.


----------



## Betterthere

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks great BT, a fantastic match for the watch & no strap under the watch head. Good work Fella!


Thanks Bro


----------



## CV50

Betterthere said:


> Fixed bar strap is not the ticket for not under watch head. A special order 2 piece is the way to go.


How do you request that option ?


----------



## Quartersawn

Betterthere said:


> Fixed bar strap is not the ticket for not under watch head. A special order 2 piece is the way to go.


The strap shown is a one piece though and I need it for fixed bars (CWC diver). I like the idea of not having the strap run behind the watch head but it's not critical.


----------



## sgtlmj

Quartersawn said:


> The strap shown is a one piece though and I need it for fixed bars (CWC diver). I like the idea of not having the strap run behind the watch head but it's not critical.


Just email Erika and tell her to make an "old style fixed bar" strap. She has a newer-style with a Chicago screw that runs under the watch head, but that's not what you want. It's the comfiest strap that I have on my CWC, and I've spent hundreds and had dozens of straps on this watch looking for just the right thing (including 4-5 of Erika's straps). I get the original NDC strap as I like that material best.


----------



## Betterthere

CV50 said:


> How do you request that option ?


Send Erika an email and say you want a 2 piece strap. She will want l2l of the watch head and your wrist size. I added 10mm to my normal order. She will invoice you for the payment.


----------



## Betterthere

CV50 said:


> How do you request that option ?


Send Erika an email and say you want a 2 piece strap. She will want l2l of the watch head and your wrist size. I added 10mm to my normal order. She will invoice you for the payment.


----------



## Betterthere

Quartersawn said:


> The strap shown is a one piece though and I need it for fixed bars (CWC diver). I like the idea of not having the strap run behind the watch head but it's not critical.


Still should work if you ask for a 2 piece but for fixed bar. The loops around the fixed bar would have the chicago bolt rather than being sewn.


----------



## CHJ001

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14284575


LowIQ------What watch is this?


----------



## kpjimmy

CHJ001 said:


> LowIQ------What watch is this?


A Steinhart something lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

kpjimmy said:


> A Steinhart something lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes, thanks. I had just found it. Probably a Steinhart Ocean One Bronze Dark Brown.


----------



## LowIQ

Correct..


----------



## CHJ001

LowIQ said:


> Correct..


That's definitely an EO strap with bronze hardware. Is it the Original or the Vintage?


----------



## CHJ001

Copy


----------



## LowIQ

CHJ001 said:


> That's definitely an EO strap with bronze hardware. Is it the Original or the Vintage?


That one is the vintage...









Currently I have the Sahara on the Steinhart......love her straps..


----------



## velvet396

I certainly like Erika's, but I'm giving the cheapestnatostraps version a try since they revised the buckle to deal with the slippage issues.


----------



## anrex

f1


----------



## kpjimmy

velvet396 said:


> I certainly like Erika's, but I'm giving the cheapestnatostraps version a try since they revised the buckle to deal with the slippage issues.


Not sure if you are using CNS new hardware, but I got 2 in 20mm earlier this week and cut them a few cm short. Yes it's the updated hardware and keeps in place. Decent look for the price IMO.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

fracture. said:


> Yup, she makes 2 piece straps, but by mail order only. I'm going to order one, I just wish I knew this was an option earlier...


As promised, I'm coming back with more info. It took a lot of time because custom orders take a while and we effed up the first one.

-2 piece straps can definitely be ordered by mail
-they're +20EUR over the single piece ones
-I highly suggest you specify how long you want each side of the strap to be, because this is what I got in the 1st round:








-I wrote back to Erika, because one side is so small the strap looked weird; hardware was basically at the middle of my wrist. I specified exact dimensions I want and I got back this one:








The corrected one was made free of charge (I have to return the first one, of course). Thanks again to Erika, I love this strap so much. I highly recommend it!


----------



## cfracing

fracture. said:


> As promised, I'm coming back with more info. It took a lot of time because custom orders take a while and we effed up the first one.
> 
> -2 piece straps can definitely be ordered by mail
> -they're +20EUR over the single piece ones
> -I highly suggest you specify how long you want each side of the strap to be, because this is what I got in the 1st round:
> View attachment 14341707
> 
> 
> -I wrote back to Erika, because one side is so small the strap looked weird; hardware was basically at the middle of my wrist. I specified exact dimensions I want and I got back this one:
> View attachment 14341709
> 
> 
> The corrected one was made free of charge (I have to return the first one, of course). Thanks again to Erika, I love this strap so much. I highly recommend it!


Looks good. I guess the lengths depend on your wrist size and where you like to wear the clasp (a personal preference) - from the middle bottom of the wrist to all the way over to the other side of the wrist (my choice). It looks like the two piece strap comes assembled together. Is that correct?


----------



## fracture.

Yes, you’re right on both accounts.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## GrouchoM

A 23mm Mirage









If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Zach.A

I've owned one in Sahara and have another in Black Ops in the mail to me. They certainly are pricey but IMO they are not an apples to apples comparison to the cheaper alternatives. I have cheaper knock off and have found that Erika's hold their shape and wear in very well over time.


----------



## rneiman3

I own a Mirage & a Trident strap from Erika's, & I agree they are top notch quality. However........ there are new, less expensive straps coming out from the likes of Watch Gecko, the Watch Steward, & others that are much more in line with normal nato strap pricing, but with that 'elasticity' that provides comfort (a bit softer & stretchier than Erika's.)


----------



## Shawnny

rneiman3 said:


> I own a Mirage & a Trident strap from Erika's, & I agree they are top notch quality. However........ there are new, less expensive straps coming out from the likes of Watch Gecko, the Watch Steward, & others that are much more in line with normal nato strap pricing, but with that 'elasticity' that provides comfort (a bit softer & stretchier than Erika's.)


Thank you for the heads up! I just ordered one @ $27.99 shipped. That's a fair price. I have an AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II and the green strap with the yellow strip will match perfectly!


----------



## CastorTroy3

Has anyone found that they fade pretty quickly. I have a blue and red and it's heavily faded on the underside. I have worn it in the water,like I do with all my NATO's. However, it hasn't been worn heavily. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

I just ordered a Straposphere Strapomarine V2 at about .5 the price of my Erika's. It'll be interesting to see how it stacks up.


----------



## 15minprior

I daily wear my watch with this strap and it gets pretty nasty on the area that makes contact with my wrist. Good tip for cleaning is to re-purpose your worn out electric toothbrush heads (Braun, Oral B, etc) with a little hand soap.


----------



## Rotaz

Has anyone tried the watchgecko copy?

https://www.watchgecko.com/french-style-elastic-nato-watch-strap-by-zuludiver

If so please comment.


----------



## kpjimmy

Rotaz said:


> Has anyone tried the watchgecko copy?
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/french-style-elastic-nato-watch-strap-by-zuludiver
> 
> If so please comment.


Yes I have a few. Worth it. But still like EO a bit more because of the custom fit and stitch she does.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

I just bit the bullet and adding custom print and possibly custom flag. 

What’s the benefit of getting a 2 piece? I’m assuming it sits on your wrist better sitting lower and the and back of the sits on your wrist? 

Any other pros?

How much extra for those of you guys that got the 2 piece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

20EUR extra. Pros; I can see the display back and movement, the watch is less thick. Cons: not nearly as adjustable, not as comfortable. If you don’t have a display back and you’re fine with the thickness of your watch, avoid the 2 piece strap.


----------



## Rotaz

fracture. said:


> 20EUR extra. Pros; I can see the display back and movement, the watch is less thick. Cons: not nearly as adjustable, not as comfortable. If you don't have a display back and you're fine with the thickness of your watch, avoid the 2 piece strap.


Thanks for the tip exactly what I was looking for, I'll skip this option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Just listed an extra one, sold the Damasko it was on.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...mm-brushed-hardware-5035881.html#post49872709


----------



## VoyTirando

I haven't tried the EO's, but I did try the Cheapest Nato Straps version, and it was .... crap. The hardware was fine but the design was goofy. Because it wasn't a true Nato loop around the wrist, one time when I popped the buckle off (and this can happen what with fiddling around with the elastic and getting the buckle to stretch and snap into the keeper), there was nothing to catch the watch and I ended up dropping it. I may give the WG version a try at some point, but I worry at losing more money.


----------



## mconlonx

NTH Amphion Commando on an actual EO...


----------



## kpjimmy

VoyTirando said:


> I haven't tried the EO's, but I did try the Cheapest Nato Straps version, and it was .... crap. The hardware was fine but the design was goofy. Because it wasn't a true Nato loop around the wrist, one time when I popped the buckle off (and this can happen what with fiddling around with the elastic and getting the buckle to stretch and snap into the keeper), there was nothing to catch the watch and I ended up dropping it. I may give the WG version a try at some point, but I worry at losing more money.


I just tried their version and I agree it's wonky lol. It's a bit bulky on some watches but the CNS is ok. I have an EO and also a Zuludiver from Watch Gecko. Both are great. This one is today's pic from Watch Gecko.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

VoyTirando said:


> I haven't tried the EO's, but I did try the Cheapest Nato Straps version, and it was .... crap. The hardware was fine but the design was goofy. Because it wasn't a true Nato loop around the wrist, one time when I popped the buckle off (and this can happen what with fiddling around with the elastic and getting the buckle to stretch and snap into the keeper), there was nothing to catch the watch and I ended up dropping it. I may give the WG version a try at some point, but I worry at losing more money.


EO's don't fall off. I like that about them. I no longer fear tile floors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

About six weeks ago I got an Erika's Original - the old style version for fixed bars - to see what the fuss was about. Now I own four of them. I like that I can wear the watch without the strap on the back side of it and they are supremely comfortable. My only real complaint is the Trident blue is so dark it looks black 95% of the time (although 15 Euros extra for black hardware is kinda steep as well).


----------



## Rotaz

So excited mine just shipped today hope to get it soon and will post once it’s locked and loaded!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VoyTirando

nodnar said:


> EO's don't fall off. I like that about them. I no longer fear tile floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post/picture and @nodnar's post afterward illustrate exactly the difference between the EO and the knockoff: the knockoff CNS that I bought is the look only, but if it perchance gets unhooked, bye bye watch. With the EO, you just have a loose watch around your wrist that you can rehook, no harm/no foul.

My learning curve has been a little expensive: buy cheap junk, spend MORE money. When I dropped my Seiko 6309 vintage diver after screwing up the clip on my fake MN strap, it fell on the wood floor and shortly thereafter the hour hand (which is more than 40 years old) began to drag behind. I had to send it in to Frank at Time Zone, who told me it had come loose (and fixed it for me for free!). That was due to the hard fall, due to the... cheap strap+butterfingers ugh.


----------



## VoyTirando

nodnar said:


> EO's don't fall off. I like that about them. I no longer fear tile floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post/picture and @nodnar's post afterward illustrate exactly the difference between the EO and the knockoff: the knockoff CNS that I bought is the look only, but if it perchance gets unhooked, bye bye watch. With the EO, you just have a loose watch around your wrist that you can rehook, no harm/no foul.

My learning curve has been a little expensive: buy cheap junk, spend MORE money. When I dropped my Seiko 6309 vintage diver after screwing up the clip on my fake MN strap, it fell on the wood floor and shortly thereafter the hour hand (which is more than 40 years old) began to drag behind. I had to send it in to Frank at Time Zone, who told me it had come loose (and fixed it for me for free!). That was due to the hard fall, due to the... cheap strap+butterfingers ugh.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I'm considering buying one for my Bathyscaphe (brushed stainless steel case, grey sunburst dial). What color would you guys recommend?

It's hard to browse her site because the colors of her images look wildly different from the wristshots here (especially for the one I'm interested, the Vintage model).


----------



## kpjimmy

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'm considering buying one for my Bathyscaphe (brushed stainless steel case, grey sunburst dial). What color would you guys recommend?
> 
> It's hard to browse her site because the colors of her images look wildly different from the wristshots here (especially for the one I'm interested, the Vintage model).


The color of my vintage one is drab green mil green camo, leaning towards light brownish. However mine is when she first released it. So it has the Black stamp on it and the buckle is not stamped. It's OG EO lol.

Edit; mine is the red center line and looking at the site, the color determines the size of the band. The vintage for 22 and 24 mm will come in with the red center line. Whereas the yellow center line version that fits 20mm only.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

kpjimmy said:


> The color of my vintage one is drab green mil green camo, leaning towards light brownish. However mine is when she first released it. So it has the Black stamp on it and the buckle is not stamped. It's OG EO lol.
> 
> Edit; mine is the red center line and looking at the site, the color determines the size of the band. The vintage for 22 and 24 mm will come in with the red center line. Whereas the yellow center line version that fits 20mm only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I'm going for that option then. I'll share the results in a few weeks.


----------



## Rotaz

Got mine earlier in the week loving it so comfy!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Just wanted to chime in my experience.

I ordered my first EO strap last Nov and didn't start wearing it til a few months later. After a few months of wear, mine started to fray - don't know if caused from being my daily or from the material itself.
I shot Erika a message (quick response) and she gladly sent a replacement - no questions asked. It just arrived today.

I'm sold.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Without a doubt the are 100% worth the price, it has been the most comfortable strap I have ever worn and they look cool which is always a plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Yes, they do.


----------



## schumacher62

updated website at erikas. new color options and...€75 now! that’s a pretty hefty price hike. i ordered one this past monday and it was €50. after it arrives i’m sure it will be amazing, but now i’m not certain i’d get another at almost 80 USD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Well well well, I'll have to check this out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

I've been a huge fan of Erika, but €75 is a 50% increase, and a bridge too far. I'm sure the new ones are very nice, but I'm out. The knockoffs I ordered from WatchGecko as an experiment are perfectly fine, just as comfortable, and a quarter of the new price from Erika.


----------



## schumacher62

i wonder if i’ll get an old one or a new one? haha. i wrote to her previously asking if i could get orange stitching on an original strap. she replied quite respectfully and said “stay tuned! new color options are coming soon!” and four days later here they are. i really want it to be amazing. but at €50 it’s already the most expensive strap i’ve ever purchased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

I own and wear four straps from here I paid 50 euros a few years. I felt they were too pricey then. 75 euros is crazy talk way too many cheaper options, are they amazing? Yes will I buy more nah $50 it must me my mental Crux. 75 is just too much.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VegaS10

Yeah, that price hike is a solid "no".

I have a few from Nick Mankey and WatchSteward for a 1/3 of the price and are super comfortable.


----------



## CHJ001

Sorry to see that Erica no longer offers the SWCC. It's the one I wear every day. When it wears out, would I have ordered a new one at $75? Probably. I no longer waste my money by buying lots of cheaper straps that never get worn. My drawer is full of them. But if I buy one $75 Erica's Original every 2-4 years, my strap budget is probably a lot smaller that the majority of you out there.


----------



## schumacher62

so i just got a notice my strap shipped yesterday. from Spain. 5 days to produce a “hand-stitched” item is totally acceptable. exciting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Has anyone been having trouble with logging in to this thread? I have no problem up to Page 96, but when I click on Page 97 or 98 my login info at the top of the page disappears.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yeah $82 USD for these now is exorbitant IMHO.


----------



## Chronopolis

larand said:


> ... €75 is a 50% increase, and a bridge too far. ...The knockoffs I ordered from WatchGecko as an experiment are perfectly fine, just as comfortable, and a *quarter of the new price* from Erika.


A quarter?
I've seen them for under $5.00 on Aliexpress.

Sorry Erika, the world is a harsh place.


----------



## dustytriumph

I've been curious about these straps for sometime now but the 50€ (~$55) kept me from trying one so I got a cheap knock off a few months ago. I LOVE the concept, comfort, fit and the way these keep the watch perfectly flat and centered on top of wrist. Also has instant and micro adjust-ability while on wrist. Best wearing type of strap I've worn.
So I finally decided to treat myself to an Erika's with printed numbers...that made it $68.50 before the new and gigantic price increase. Even that I considered a lot. I placed that order just before the price increase I saw in yesterday's email announcement. I was hoping I'd love this incoming strap and order a few more....but NO WAY at this new price which is $94 for the same strap I just bought. That is crazy. That is really decent metal bracelet price. 
Elastic has a limited life. Guess I'll be getting more knock-offs. :-(


----------



## dustytriumph

schumacher62 said:


> updated website at erikas. new color options and...€75 now! that's a pretty hefty price hike. i ordered one this past monday and it was €50. after it arrives i'm sure it will be amazing, but now i'm not certain i'd get another at almost 80 USD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I think that 75€ = $83 now. I just ordered my first EO this past Sunday before the new pricing and while eagerly waiting for it to get here I was imagining getting more, that is until I received yesterday's email announcement of a 50% price increase. Nah....I think I'll have to pass.


----------



## CHJ001

Am sorry to see that Erica has discontinued the SWCC. I wear mine every day. Would I have ordered a new one at the increased price when it finally wears out. Probably. Like most of you, I imagine, I've bought a lot of cheaper straps that are just sitting in my drawer. Now that I know what I want, it's no big deal to spend $83 for a strap every 2-3 years. I'm guessing my annual strap budget is less than most of you.


----------



## larand

CHJ001 said:


> Am sorry to see that Erica has discontinued the SWCC. I wear mine every day. Would I have ordered a new one at the increased price when it finally wears out. Probably. Like most of you, I imagine, I've bought a lot of cheaper straps that are just sitting in my drawer. Now that I know what I want, it's no big deal to spend $83 for a strap every 2-3 years. I'm guessing my annual strap budget is less than most of you.


Remember that the SWCC strap was already €70. Assuming that it would also have had a 50% price increase, that would make it €105, or $115.87 at the current exchange rate.


----------



## Commandercody66

Just noticed the improved EO straps posted on her site. The increase £$£ is a bit much IMO. I've bought 4 straps from Erika over the last 18 months and had to send 1 back with the same fraying edge that people are having here and a replacement was promptly sent to me which I appreciate. Not sure if I could justify £100 for a EO now..

Been looking for an alternative and came across this:
https://georgesstraps.com/products/marine-nationale-elastic-nato-watch-strap

Just purchased a strap for £12. Looking forward to see how it compares to EO.


----------



## Commandercody66

Just noticed the improved EO straps posted on her site. The increase £$£ is a bit much IMO. I've bought 4 straps from Erika over the last 18 months and had to send 1 back with the same fraying edge that people are having here and a replacement was promptly sent to me which I appreciate. Not sure if I could justify £100 for a EO now..

Been looking for an alternative and came across this:
https://georgesstraps.com/products/marine-nationale-elastic-nato-watch-strap

Just purchased a strap for £12. Looking forward to see how it compares to EO.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Crazy price for a piece of elastic


----------



## nodnar

So about 600 posts ago, I started holding back on recommendations, because of the wear issue. Of course she promptly replaced mine. Still as much as I love these, the wear gave me pause. 

Now that that would seem to be fixed with the new weave design, I’ll likely be buying a few more. Ive got much more expensive bracelets and other straps that lay unused. 

The price is the price, and that can be seen upfront. Now that the quality’s back, people can decide again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWolf

I plan on buying one of the new straps soon. I've never had one before so can't comment on past quality. I figure at the least if I don't like it I can flip it for a minimal loss as they seem to get snapped up pretty quickly used/second hand. The price does seem quite high for what you get but if the quality is there and the customer service is good and you're satisfied with the product, I don't see much to complain about.



nodnar said:


> So about 600 posts ago, I started holding back on recommendations, because of the wear issue. Of course she promptly replaced mine. Still as much as I love these, the wear gave me pause.
> 
> Now that that would seem to be fixed with the new weave design, I'll likely be buying a few more. Ive got much more expensive bracelets and other straps that lay unused.
> 
> The price is the price, and that can be seen upfront. Now that the quality's back, people can decide again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

I’m not exactly happy about the price increase, but I don’t mind it THAT much. It’s the only strap I can wear nowadays, these straps spoiled all other types of straps for me, be it leather, bracelet, nato,...they really are the most comfortable straps for me. It’s steep for what you get, but I spent more on countless natos and leather straps before and they are all in the trash, while my EOs are still being worn.


----------



## shadash

As of now Watch Obsession still has Erika’s straps at the old price, $65 USD.


----------



## AFG08

I’ve bought many of her straps but I’m done. AliExpress straps that I have ordered have been fine and looks like they will get my future business.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

AFG08 said:


> I've bought many of her straps but I'm done. AliExpress straps that I have ordered have been fine and looks like they will get my future business.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


and which straps are those? could you mention what they are called? thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

I bought a Straposphere Strapomarine recently. It's not quite as burly as the Erika's (the material is softer and looks like it *might* wear faster). And it's just a hair thinner width than the Erika's which makes the watch move around on it easier (I like how the watch stays put on the Erika's unless you want to move it). But, I'd say it's about 75% the quality of the Erika's, but less than 50% the price. Unfortunately, I think I was willing shell out for the Erika's before the price hike, but I think it's getting a bit spendy at the new price. I'd go with the Strapomarine now. Only problem is, I want an orange one for my incoming Huldra, and Straposphere doesn't offer one... *yet*.


----------



## Dietly

I've been interested in these for a long time. I almost was going to buy one at 50 but apparently she just raised the price to 75 euros now. 

50 was already a stretch, now 75 for a fabric strap? Hard to justify for me. I bought a knock off one on amazon for 15 bucks, I'll probably make a separate post reviewing it when I get it.


----------



## CV50

I like the ones I have but 50% increase will will cause some to shy away. I can get a custom Clover Canvas for less money.


----------



## walking_line

AFG08 said:


> I've bought many of her straps but I'm done. AliExpress straps that I have ordered have been fine and looks like they will get my future business.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just bought a couple there myself tonight. No need to wait for STRAPosphere to come out with an orange one, I guess. I just hope these aren't too long. The seller lists them at 220mm, so if that's accurate, they should be tickety-boo.


----------



## mconlonx

Anyone tried one of the "new & improved" material EO straps, yet? 

Curious how they stack up against the old ones...


----------



## noregrets

I wonder what could have been Erika's thinking behind the price increase. I get that they are now "new and improved," but there are a lot of less expensive competitors now. Definitely too pricey for me now, and I say that as a happy owner of four of her straps.

I can't imagine that the hike is going to increase her net revenue.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

noregrets said:


> I wonder what could have been Erika's thinking behind the price increase. I get that they are now "new and improved," but there are a lot of less expensive competitors now. Definitely too pricey for me now, and I say that as a happy owner of four of her straps.
> 
> I can't imagine that the hike is going to increase her net revenue.


Well... could be she had all the volume she could handle and more. One way to cut down demand if one doesn't want to up production (supply) is to raise prices.

A higher price may actually increase her net revenue even if there is a partial loss in outright number of sales.

Note: I'm a fan, have had three, still have one, no interest in the alternate options now out there (although I also like the Mankey Hook Strap...), but I'm reluctant to pay more without hearing some feedback about the new, so-called improvements.


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> Well... could be she had all the volume she could handle and more. One way to cut down demand if one doesn't want to up production (supply) is to raise prices.
> 
> A higher price may actually increase her net revenue even if there is a partial loss in outright number of sales.
> 
> Note: I'm a fan, have had three, still have one, no interest in the alternate options now out there (although I also like the Mankey Hook Strap...), but I'm reluctant to pay more without hearing some feedback about the new, so-called improvements.


I have almost every color except for the special edition orange and blue. I think there's a new variation? Shamal?

I may get one of those this weekend to test and compare to the early ones I have without the stamped buckle.

Edit:1000th post!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

my first and only. it was in transit when the price went from €50 to 75. i must confess i love it but worry about it's durability (especially sliding the adjuster along the edge of the strap, which i don't seem to need to do often but just the same, in case i do you know?)

it's snug and comfortable and attractive- i've ordered a few copy-cat versions yet to arrive and i'll be better able to compare it's true worth after i try them. meanwhile i don't plan on buying another, unless everything else falls dismally short of what this strap offers. happy with my (might be) one time purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

schumacher62 said:


> i must confess i love it but worry about it's durability


I've worn my SWCC the vast majority of days for the last year and a half and there are no signs of wear.


----------



## cfracing

noregrets said:


> I wonder what could have been Erika's thinking behind the price increase. I get that they are now "new and improved," but there are a lot of less expensive competitors now. Definitely too pricey for me now, and I say that as a happy owner of four of her straps.
> 
> I can't imagine that the hike is going to increase her net revenue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Purely speculation on my part, but I am guessing she got tired of replacing fraying straps and purchased equipment to make her own strap material. Erika mentions "In-House Artesian Woven" strap material on her website. She is trying to differentiate herself from the knockoffs and has to recoup her capital expenditures on equipment. It looks to me that the Vintage straps made from NOS material have not gone up in price as much, or at all. The market will decide if this was a wise investment on her part.


----------



## schumacher62

this new arrival, a $15 strap from cheapestnatostraos.com has the right feel, but a completely different fit. it's not set up the way an erikas strap is, that is, you don't slide your hand through it. it ends up being double fabric against your wrist and the watch back. which i'm not too keen about. it's the only way i can see to set it up. it's barely adjustable small enough for my 7" wrist.

am i doing something wrong with the install?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

schumacher62 said:


> this new arrival, a $15 strap from cheapestnatostraos.com has the right feel, but a completely different fit. it's not set up the way an erikas strap is, that is, you don't slide your hand through it. it ends up being double fabric against your wrist and the watch back. which i'm not too keen about. it's the only way i can see to set it up. it's barely adjustable small enough for my 7" wrist.
> 
> am i doing something wrong with the install?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah there's two a different ways. The way I have it installed is the way that it does not have any straps under the watch but that means the strap is little more bulkier overall. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49948829

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbler

schumacher62 said:


> my first and only. it was in transit when the price went from €50 to 75. i must confess i love it but worry about it's durability (especially sliding the adjuster along the edge of the strap, which i don't seem to need to do often but just the same, in case i do you know?)
> 
> it's snug and comfortable and attractive- i've ordered a few copy-cat versions yet to arrive and i'll be better able to compare it's true worth after i try them. meanwhile i don't plan on buying another, unless everything else falls dismally short of what this strap offers. happy with my (might be) one time purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice color match.


----------



## kpjimmy

I placed an order for the new version. Haven't heard a peep from my order. But I think it takes about 3 to 4 biz days to make.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

kpjimmy said:


> I placed an order for the new version. Haven't heard a peep from my order. But I think it takes about 3 to 4 biz days to make.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Do you have any of her straps from before the update? I would be very happy to read your thoughts on the update and how the straps compare.


----------



## longstride

CHJ001 said:


> Sorry to see that Erica no longer offers the SWCC. It's the one I wear every day. When it wears out, would I have ordered a new one at $75? Probably. I no longer waste my money by buying lots of cheaper straps that never get worn. My drawer is full of them. But if I buy one $75 Erica's Original every 2-4 years, my strap budget is probably a lot smaller that the majority of you out there.


They have 'retired' the SWICK, that's very unfortunate it's one of my favorites.


----------



## schumacher62

i’m wondering if, in the gap between my order at €50 and the price hike to €75 before i received my strap, if i received a new model? how does one tell? did the old model have the MN logo on the clasp?


Sent from work


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> Do you have any of her straps from before the update? I would be very happy to read your thoughts on the update and how the straps compare.


Yes. I have ones even without the logo. When her straps were mainly 21mm lol. I'll report back with my thoughts when I get it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

schumacher62 said:


> i'm wondering if, in the gap between my order at €50 and the price hike to €75 before i received my strap, if i received a new model? how does one tell? did the old model have the MN logo on the clasp?
> 
> Sent from work












If you look close, one edge looks cut to size and sewn. In my case, this is what wore and eventually began to unravel. 
From her website, I gather that the new style is woven to the desired width.
Thus both edges should be as robust as the the side that never wore on mine. 
Hope that is clear.

PS. It is the left edge in this pic. Which has not worn for me on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

kpjimmy said:


> Yes. I have ones even without the logo. When her straps were mainly 21mm lol. I'll report back with my thoughts when I get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Excellent! Looking very much forward to it. I love her straps, but I feel the latest update is a worthwhile investment. I want the better new straps, but I already have 4 of hers at home...ah...


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> Excellent! Looking very much forward to it. I love her straps, but I feel the latest update is a worthwhile investment. I want the better new straps, but I already have 4 of hers at home...ah...


Lol I hear ya. I lost count of how many of hers.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

longstride said:


> They have 'retired' the SWICK, that's very unfortunate it's one of my favorites.


I contacted Erika about the SWCC. She still has some of the material in stock, so I ordered one for a backup. It was shipped yesterday.


----------



## thejollywatcher

I have 15 of hers.  All bought before the price hike and dating back to the 21mm only no-logo days. Fortunately, no fraying or unraveling yet on any of them. 

I'd like to pick up new configs but with the price hike, it may be a while before I get number 16.....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## jets

I just bought one and I love it. While not cheap, I have to constantly check if my watch is still on because it is that comfortable! On the fly adjustment is great and the damn watch feels like it is floating there. I got the black with red stripe. The only ..... is getting the clasp hook on as it takes some finesse.


----------



## kpjimmy

jets said:


> I just bought one and I love it. While not cheap, I have to constantly check if my watch is still on because it is that comfortable! On the fly adjustment is great and the damn watch feels like it is floating there. I got the black with red stripe. The only ..... is getting the clasp hook on as it takes some finesse.


It just takes a few more wears to get the angle. It's like muscle memory now lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

jets said:


> I just bought one and I love it. While not cheap, I have to constantly check if my watch is still on because it is that comfortable! On the fly adjustment is great and the damn watch feels like it is floating there. I got the black with red stripe. The only ..... is getting the clasp hook on as it takes some finesse.


I promise you once you learn how to do it, you can do it in a matter of seconds. Give it some time.


----------



## ross2187

Punched for a green with sand line for my BB58. I was torn between some of gray colors, but hard to tell what was best online. Green is the classic, so fingers crossed!


----------



## kpjimmy

ross2187 said:


> Punched for a green with sand line for my BB58. I was torn between some of gray colors, but hard to tell what was best online. Green is the classic, so fingers crossed!


You can't do wrong with the classic!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelws1996

It's probably already mentioned somewhere in this discussion, but can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative with similar design to the MN strap?

Thanks!


----------



## ross2187

How long does she usually take to ship out? Ordered mine last Wednesday and nothing but a order receipt thus far..


----------



## kpjimmy

ross2187 said:


> How long does she usually take to ship out? Ordered mine last Wednesday and nothing but a order receipt thus far..


Same issue here. I emailed them after 7 working days to check my order. When I did get a response, it had already shipped the 4 working day for me in TX and sent me a tracking number. Being that today is Veterans day, mine is being delivered tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

samuelws1996 said:


> It's probably already mentioned somewhere in this discussion, but can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative with similar design to the MN strap?
> 
> Thanks!


Nick Mankey makes similar material straps but the clasp method is different.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

ross2187 said:


> How long does she usually take to ship out? Ordered mine last Wednesday and nothing but a order receipt thus far..


She frequently gets backed up-remember, these are custom straps and there's some lag between ordering and shipping. Mine have typically taken about a week from ordering to shipping.


----------



## ctf0015

samuelws1996 said:


> It's probably already mentioned somewhere in this discussion, but can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative with similar design to the MN strap?
> 
> Thanks!


I HIGHLY recommend The Watch Steward! Everything is made in the US, extremely affordable, and just an overall good dude from the South.


----------



## kpjimmy

ctf0015 said:


> I HIGHLY recommend The Watch Steward! Everything is made in the US, extremely affordable, and just an overall good dude from the South.


I have a bunch of stuff from TWS and Nick Mankey's. Both make great stuff. However saying that. I still have and probably will most likely buy more Erika's stuff if the color and design is not available anywhere else.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ctf0015

kpjimmy said:


> I have a bunch of stuff from TWS and Nick Mankey's. Both make great stuff. However saying that. I still have and probably will most likely buy more Erika's stuff if the color and design is not available anywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Agreed, the designs are limited on TWS. I just cannot justify the extra $30-$40 for a colored line down the middle (but the lumed line seems pretty [email protected]).


----------



## kpjimmy

ctf0015 said:


> Agreed, the designs are limited on TWS. I just cannot justify the extra $30-$40 for a colored line down the middle (but the lumed line seems pretty [email protected]).


I can justify the cost if I can wear it with most of the my collection. So I don't really have an issue with that. I mean the SWCC and vintage were never 50 bux or whatever the price was.

As for the lumed versions. I have one or two of them. They're ok but the lume doesn't last long at all. So it basically is a white stripe lol.

Oh and TWS has MN styles as well. I got one in minimalist mode.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187

kpjimmy said:


> Same issue here. I emailed them after 7 working days to check my order. When I did get a response, it had already shipped the 4 working day for me in TX and sent me a tracking number. Being that today is Veterans day, mine is being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sent her a message yesterday asking about tracking, and got a response this morning saying it had been sent out yesterday. Funny how it works lol


----------



## kpjimmy

Ok just got the "new" version of EO's strap and I cannot tell any difference in the material and feel of it. The only difference I can physically see is the fold under the buckle.

Now saying this, I still don't regret buying it at this price. The color is exactly what I am looking for and the fit is spot on for me.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187

kpjimmy said:


> Ok just got the "new" version of EO's strap and I cannot tell any difference in the material and feel of it. The only difference I can physically see is the fold under the buckle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Grey is the new? Man that's a big fold over... Mine just left Spain so we'll see..


----------



## fish70

ross2187 said:


> How long does she usually take to ship out? Ordered mine last Wednesday and nothing but a order receipt thus far..


I ordered one on Monday and got a shipping notice today. Maybe mine was already in stock. I guess $75 isn't that bad for a fabric strap after seeing what Tudor and Omega charge for NATOs.


----------



## Rokovakian

If they weren't worth the price, Erika would've closed up shop a long time ago.


----------



## kpjimmy

ross2187 said:


> Grey is the new? Man that's a big fold over... Mine just left Spain so we'll see..


It's not the grey like the mirage I already have. It's the shamal which is greyish with brown tones. The fold over is really not a deal breaker. It feels the same as the other older ones that I own.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Kpjimmy thanks for the write up. Are both sides not finished like just the one on the previous ones? I was hoping she’s finishing both edges equally now.


----------



## larand

ross2187 said:


> Grey is the new? Man that's a big fold over... Mine just left Spain so we'll see..


There's a foldover like that on my Mirage strap from earlier this year, so I assume it was a running design change not related to the new lineup.


----------



## kpjimmy

larand said:


> There's a foldover like that on my Mirage strap from earlier this year, so I assume it was a running design change not related to the new lineup.


It could be who is doing the hand stitching I gather. Then to me the "new" straps really aren't that new at all. I mean I noticed the glossy black fancy envelope it ships in now. The smaller Black envelope and signed card is still the same.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> Kpjimmy thanks for the write up. Are both sides not finished like just the one on the previous ones? I was hoping she's finishing both edges equally now.


I really can't see a real noticable difference between the slightly older (cheaper) colored models.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

kpjimmy said:


> Ok just got the "new" version of EO's strap and I cannot tell any difference in the material and feel of it. The only difference I can physically see is the fold under the buckle.
> 
> Now saying this, I still don't regret buying it at this price. The color is exactly what I am looking for and the fit is spot on for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Dark brown is the new one, right. Look hard at the edges of the tan one, one edge should have the old style "darning" stitching along the edge. Maybe stretch it a bit to help see. That stitching is what, only sometimes, wore out on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

nodnar said:


> Dark brown is the new one, right. Look hard at the edges of the tan one, one edge should have the old style "darning" stitching along the edge. Maybe stretch it a bit to help see. That stitching is what, only sometimes, wore out on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me they both have the same darning. It's more pronounced on the tan one because I've worn it in and also hand washed it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I do like Erika's MN's.....









My latest MN is to match my Fortis Flieger....

Making 3 I now own, I also bought some Watch Steward straps in 2017, and Erika's are very well done - I think the best.

Are they worth it? Yes, they last a long time and they are very well engineered and constructed of top quality components.

I had Erika make one of the earliest fixed lug MN's to wear on my CWC Diver and I bought that back in 2016 it still looks brand new.


----------



## fracture.

larand said:


> ross2187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grey is the new? Man that's a big fold over... Mine just left Spain so we'll see..
> 
> 
> 
> There's a foldover like that on my Mirage strap from earlier this year, so I assume it was a running design change not related to the new lineup.
Click to expand...

Yes, this is the old foldover. The newer one is a single layer one. The brown strap on kpjimmy pictures is the old one. At least all four of my straps so far have had the double layer foldover.

Btw the glossy envelope is not new, I got all my straps from her in that one, and then another smaller envelope inside.

Thank you kpjimmy. A little disappointing, but alright


----------



## fracture.

kpjimmy said:


> nodnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark brown is the new one, right. Look hard at the edges of the tan one, one edge should have the old style "darning" stitching along the edge. Maybe stretch it a bit to help see. That stitching is what, only sometimes, wore out on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> To me they both have the same darning. It's more pronounced on the tan one because I've worn it in and also hand washed it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't get it...the brown one (chestnut) can't be new, it's no longer sold.


----------



## ross2187

Once and for all, is the fold over at the buckle on the new straps a double or single?


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> I don't get it...the brown one (chestnut) can't be new, it's no longer sold.


Correct the Chestnut is no longer offered. I was referring to the Shamal(the new one 8 bought at the new price) in my recent pics next to the Sahara which is the slightly older strap I bought about a year ago.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

kpjimmy said:


> Correct the Chestnut is no longer offered. I was referring to the Shamal(the new one 8 bought at the new price) in my recent pics next to the Sahara which is the slightly older strap I bought about a year ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


kpjimmy you hold a lot of information but you truly are confusing af at times! i always appreciate your willingness to help.

Sent from work


----------



## kpjimmy

schumacher62 said:


> kpjimmy you hold a lot of information but you truly are confusing af at times! i always appreciate your willingness to help.
> 
> Sent from work


Sorry! Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

ross2187 said:


> Once and for all, is the fold over at the buckle on the new straps a double or single?


I believe it depends on who is working on it. You know Erika is not the only person working on straps right? Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

kpjimmy said:


> Correct the Chestnut is no longer offered. I was referring to the Shamal(the new one 8 bought at the new price) in my recent pics next to the Sahara which is the slightly older strap I bought about a year ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


OK, I still don't get it...you didn't post Shamal color, you posted Sahara and Chestnut, which you claim both are the older versions...


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> OK, I still don't get it...you didn't post Shamal color, you posted Sahara and Chestnut, which you claim both are the older versions...


This is the pic I believe you are referring to. The one on the left is the Shamal I just got in, not the Chestnut. Why would I post the older strap thats not available? The one the right is the Sahara which I got about a year ago and has been used and handwashed.

My intention was to compare any differences between the "new" version vs the older. I cannot tell in my initial findings. And I do not regret buying the new one either.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

I dont know if its just me, but I dont see any pictures in your last post. And I dont see any pictures with Shamal strap color either.


----------



## Snaggletooth

fracture. said:


> I dont know if its just me, but I dont see any pictures in your last post. And I dont see any pictures with Shamal strap color either.


It's not just you.

Edit - fixed now.


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> I dont know if its just me, but I dont see any pictures in your last post. And I dont see any pictures with Shamal strap color either.


Tapa is acting up... uploaded

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line

Got my AliExpress Erika's clones in yesterday. They're less than 10% of the price of Erika's, but definitely not the greatest quality. The hardware is larger than both the Erika's and the StrapoMarine, and they're a bit on the long side. My wrist is around 6.75" - 7". So if you're 7.5" and up, the 220mm length would probably be fine. After having bought Erika's, StrapoMarine & generic AliExpress clones, I'd still give the edge to the StrapoMarine. It's not quite as nice as the Erika's, but significantly less expensive. The generic clone is not as nice as either, and about 30% the price of the StrapoMarine. But, it doesn't matter how cheap it is if you're not going to wear it. I will give it a try on the wrist, but am not anticipating wearing the AliExpress versions much.


----------



## cfracing

kpjimmy said:


> This is the pic I believe you are referring to. The one on the left is the Shamal I just got in, not the Chestnut. Why would I post the older strap thats not available? The one the right is the Sahara which I got about a year ago and has been used and handwashed.
> 
> My intention was to compare any differences between the "new" version vs the older. I cannot tell in my initial findings. And I do not regret buying the new one either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It may just be the lighting, but the left edge of the Sahara strap (on the right) definitely looks to be finished differently than the right side, at least to my eye. I just realized that we are looking at the bottom side of the straps.


----------



## fracture.

cfracing said:


> It may just be the lighting, but the left edge of the Sahara strap (on the right) definitely looks to be finished differently than the right side, at least to my eye. I just realized that we are looking at the bottom side of the straps.


I'm really confused...he says the Sahara is the old strap. I don't get why he says the new strap has single fold at the end, because from here, only Sahara has single fold at the end.

kpjimmy, did you mix up the shamal and sahara names? That's the only way I could explain this. Because if Shamal is the new one, why is it pictured only a little bit at the top and Sahara, the "old strap", is pictured so prominently?


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> I'm really confused...he says the Sahara is the old strap. I don't get why he says the new strap has single fold at the end, because from here, only Sahara has single fold at the end.
> 
> kpjimmy, did you mix up the shamal and sahara names? That's the only way I could explain this. Because if Shamal is the new one, why is it pictured only a little bit at the top and Sahara, the "old strap", is pictured so prominently?


Ok here are both straps side up in the first two pics. The strap that has a watch on is the Shamal one I just got. This is the new one. This is not the Chestnut one lol.

The lighter color one is the older strap called the Sahara.

On the third pic I never really noticed that the fold was different and I initially thought this was new, however another member shown on one of his older straps it's been done before. So I was wrong in that respect.

The fourth pic is just me illustrating that I've never noticed the different folds before recently lol.

Clear as mud now? No it's not a new color lol









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Oh yeah, I get it now. But Shamal looks EXACTLY like my chestnut straps...must be the lighting, camera or screens I guess.

Yeah I give up then, I see no difference between the new and the old strap.

Single fold might be older design then, that Sahara strap must be over a year old. All of my straps have double layer folds and I bought all of them in the past 18 months or so.


----------



## kpjimmy

fracture. said:


> Oh yeah, I get it now. But Shamal looks EXACTLY like my chestnut straps...must be the lighting, camera or screens I guess.
> 
> Yeah I give up then, I see no difference between the new and the old strap.
> 
> Single fold might be older design then, that Sahara strap must be over a year old. All of my straps have double layer folds and I bought all of them in the past 18 months or so.


Yeah it's my bad lighting. I have the Chestnut and that is deep brown. But I can see where the confusion was. Actually that was the reason why I didn't picture then together lol. Well in my mind anyway.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Old trident (bottom) vs new black ops (top) - to me the newer version has slightly tighter stitching and feels a little more pliable. Not a big difference but the two-sided stitching does have a higher quality look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

That does indeed look better. So the fold at the end is still double layer, right?

I want one now. Also black ops with white stitching.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I got a Chestnut and, although I like the general fit of it, I'm kind of disappointed with the material: it's just too rough to my tastes. I was expecting something as soft as a fabric.

I bought two generic models from a seller in my country (I have no idea where he got them) and I liked the material more: it's still elastic, but way much softer. Cons: not many colors available and the fit isn't as good as in Erika's.

That said, I still might buy one more from Erika, which is the Shamal.



kpjimmy said:


> Correct the Chestnut is no longer offered. I was referring to the Shamal(the new one 8 bought at the new price) in my recent pics next to the Sahara which is the slightly older strap I bought about a year ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Not sure, but I think you may still be able to buy one Chestnut if you email her. I'm saying this because someone asked in her IG about another model discontinued (I forgot the name now, it's a tricolor one with shades of purple and grey) and she replied that she could still sell it if you email her directly.


----------



## ross2187

After wear my Erica's for.... 8 days, and my CheapestNatoStraps version for 3 months I think Erica's is much better. The full wrap vs partial is much more secure. And I find the material MUCH better on the Erica's. Is it worth $75? Maybe not... But I know she's worked hard at them, tours the world in support, and provides great customer support, which I will gladly pay for. I know I'll be ordering another one soon.


----------



## kpjimmy

There are many that sell softer feeling ones. Like Nick Mankey's or 20mm versions of the watch steward. But IMO they all have a place in my usage. Nothing has changed my mind in regards to ordering again. The fit for my 6.5 inch wrists.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

I have several of Erika's straps and I'm now seeing micro-fraying of the edges of the strap that go through the slotsizing slider. I believe that's because the internal edges of the slider aren't smoothed after being cut, and they abrade the strap every time the strap and slider are moved. If you have the new version of her hardware, can you tell if the inner edges have been polished or smoothed after being cut? From Erika's website, it looks as if the outer edges of the new hardware are slightly rounded (but not polished smooth). I can't tell definitively what's been changed on the hardware from the photos in this thread. 

I had used sandpaper to smooth the outer edges of the older version of the hardware (polished and brushed) because I thought the hardware looks much better that way but there's no way to do that on the inner edges of the slider after the strap is sewn to the hardware. I don't think that changing the strap material would avoid this problem. Smoothing the outer edges is nice, cosmetically, but the inner edges are what contacts the elastic strap and if the inner edges of the slider aren't smooth then the strap edges will be abraded when the slider is moved.

The Nick Mankey hardware (old and new versions) has smoother edges on every edge, inner and outer. But they're cast zinc and not cut from plate stainless steel, and the edges of the two pieces of hardware are all smooth and rounded.


----------



## whoagorgeous

15% BLACKFRIDAY










Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Yes! Was just going to post this - comes out to $63 for a strap - less than the previous price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

ChronoTraveler said:


> ...
> Not sure, but I think you may still be able to buy one Chestnut if you email her. I'm saying this because someone asked in her IG about another model discontinued (I forgot the name now, it's a tricolor one with shades of purple and grey) and she replied that she could still sell it if you email her directly.


I was able to buy a Chestnut a few days after it was taken off the site. I emailed to ask if it would be back and she said she still had a bit of that material left.


----------



## Quartersawn

52hurtz said:


> Yes! Was just going to post this - comes out to $63 for a strap - less than the previous price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The previous price was 50 Euros, about $58. The current sale price is 63.75 Euros, or about $70.


----------



## fracture.

Quartersawn said:


> 52hurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Was just going to post this - comes out to $63 for a strap - less than the previous price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The previous price was 50 Euros, about $58. The current sale price is 63.75 Euros, or about $70.
Click to expand...

Americans don't pay VAT, so remove 20% from that price.


----------



## WatchObsession

Get 20% off Erika's this weekend at www.WatchObsession.co.uk

No codes, discount is automatically added at Checkout, couldn't make it easier !!

Erikas, Hirsch, DiModell, Crafter Blue, ISOfrane's and many many more brands.


----------



## larand

fracture. said:


> Americans don't pay VAT, so remove 20% from that price.


Nope. I just ordered one yesterday and paid €63.75. I'm in the US.


----------



## fracture.

larand said:


> fracture. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't pay VAT, so remove 20% from that price.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I just ordered one yesterday and paid €63.75. I'm in the US.
Click to expand...

Contact her. She can't charge you VAT outside of EU.


----------



## PolishX

Her prices keep going up and up. Not worth the 75 euro she is now asking with or without the exchange rate to dollars. too bad because there are other companies that will offer things just as good at affordable prices


----------



## 52hurtz

Quartersawn said:


> The previous price was 50 Euros, about $58. The current sale price is 63.75 Euros, or about $70.


That must have been a while ago - I remember them being 65 Euro this year before the new version came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

52hurtz said:


> Quartersawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The previous price was 50 Euros, about $58. The current sale price is 63.75 Euros, or about $70.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a while ago - I remember them being 65 Euro this year before the new version came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No they weren't (except Swick). They were 50EUR


----------



## Split-2nd

WTF........ prices now start at 75 Euros ($83.00). With all the competition, you'd think her prices would be dropping, not rising. GLad to see new color options in her line up, though. I have a few. I like them. I also have other brands, and like them 90% as much. Sorry, Erika. Good luck!


----------



## TleVta

I've sold my 22mm watches, and I have two MN straps (for my 6" wrist) I'd like to sell. I don't have 100 posts on this forum yet, so I can't post them in the classifieds. If someone is interested in them, please PM me.


----------



## TleVta

Buyer found. NLA.


----------



## fracture.

So I got the newer version of the strap and have a direct comparison to the older one(s). I don't see any difference between the two straps except that the new ones are finished on both sides. I think this is a big upgrade to the straps, but I'm not so sure if that really makes the strap worth 50% more. The value proposition is up to each and every one of you to decide, but I really love these straps and would much rather have 1 of these than 5 cheap nato straps.


----------



## aabikrman

fracture. said:


> So I got the newer version of the strap and have a direct comparison to the older one(s). I don't see any difference between the two straps except that the new ones are finished on both sides. I think this is a big upgrade to the straps, but I'm not so sure if that really makes the strap worth 50% more. The value proposition is up to each and every one of you to decide, but I really love these straps and would much rather have 1 of these than 5 cheap nato straps.


I thought the Erika's were a little pricey before the price increase, wish I'd have bought a few more before the increase. The straps are the most comfortable I've worn and she doesn't seem to skimp on the materials. Mine still look new with about 3 months worth of wear.


----------



## kpjimmy

TleVta said:


> I've sold my 22mm watches, and I have two MN straps (for my 6" wrist) I'd like to sell. I don't have 100 posts on this forum yet, so I can't post them in the classifieds. If someone is interested in them, please PM me.


Got them and they looks a bit different from the 20mm versions. I have the og 21 mm MN straps but since stayed along the 20mm lines except for the SWCC. The weave in the grey look different and a bit stiffer. Not a bad thing, rather looks and feels closer to the OG MNs. This may be the gen prior to the price increase. Also you can tell the finishing on the one side of the grey strap is more prevalent than the other. Again not a deal breaker, just noting the difference.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

Guys, could you help me out with EO's "vintage" strap color. (And right off the bat, I am not talking about the green with yellow stripe strap )

I am having hard time judging whats the color of the strap. All following pictures are from the same strap AFAIK, but the colors are so different. (of course my Eizo monitor colors can be off and your color settings different than mine&#8230;anyway, lets try..)

*Picture A)*
I would like to get a vintage brown strap, (just like picture A, where can I get it ?) I dont know about your monitor settings but on my screen this looks perfect to my vintage Seiko :








*Picture B)*
Now the same strap, but now its olive green ( https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/vintage.php )








*Picture C)*
and green








To mix things up a abit, this color is referred as "Khaki" in EO webpage, AFAIK, none of these pictures contain color khaki (do a google search on khaki if this color in unknown to you and you will see my point)

Also couple of small things,

Since this is 22mm only, would you consider fitting this to a 20mm lugwidth case? 
And if you would need to wash that strap, eg throw that in laundry machine, does any possible lettering come off during washing (=are the letters painted somehow ?)

Thanks alot beforehand guys


----------



## kpjimmy

Anthony said:


> Guys, could you help me out with EO's "vintage" strap color. I am having hard time judging whats the color of the strap. All following pictures are from the same strap AFAIK, but the colors are so different.
> 
> I would like to get a vintage brown strap, (just like picture A, where can I get it ?) I dont know about your monitor settings but on my screen this looks perfect to my vintage Seiko :
> Picture A)
> View attachment 14749361
> 
> 
> Now the same strap, but now its olive green ( https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/vintage.php )
> Picture B)
> View attachment 14749363
> 
> 
> and almost green
> Picture D)
> View attachment 14749367
> 
> 
> Would you consider fitting this 22mm strap to a 20mm lugwidth case? And if you would need to wash that strap, does any possible lettering come off during washing (=are the letters painted somehow ?)


I think I answered this a while ago. But from what I understand the colored stripe on the strap determines the color here. The yellow striped is green and the red has more of the red tones to it. And the red striped is not available in 20mm.

I would not recommend a 22mm to be installed on a 20mm. 21mm sure but 22mm has a good chance of tearing. To wash these, I have just use some dove or non abrasive dish soap and water to hand wash mine. I washed 2 this weekend lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

The Vintage strap I see on my computer looks like B). However, I'm not sure if Erika obtained a new different batch of NOS vintage material, but the 22mm/23mm red stripe strap used to be called Khaki, like you stated, and was a dark khaki (dark beige or light brown) color and not like your first photo that has a hint of red. I know because that is the color strap I wanted to buy but did not have a watch that had 22mm lugs. :-( I don't like the new olive color that looks too green.

Here is the color I know as Khaki and it is not the same as the current version on her website. I'm afraid that color may no longer be available unless you can find someone who sells EO straps and has some old stock of EO Vintage straps. Photo is from a Gear Patrol profile article about Erika and her company.


----------



## Anthony

cfracing said:


> Here is the color I know as Khaki and it is not the same as the current version on her website. I'm afraid that color may no longer be available unless you can find someone who sells EO straps and has some old stock of EO Vintage straps. Photo is from a Gear Patrol profile article about Erika and her company.


Well that seems to be the one I am after. (But even it could be found somewhere, I believe its too wide (22mm) for a 20mm lug watch.)

But this is the conclusion I ended up also, that first batch is no longer available and was replaced with something different/greener.

Thanks.


----------



## reeder1

Just write to her and see if she would make one!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Only available in 20mm

Looks cool I guess?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

whoagorgeous said:


> Only available in 20mm
> 
> Looks cool I guess?


Uh-oh. I got a couple watches which would look fantastic with that strap...


----------



## Tanjecterly

I like this, too, but I don’t see this on the website?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Tanjecterly said:


> I like this, too, but I don't see this on the website?


This








takes you here


----------



## kpjimmy

The new strap is in and matches perfect 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joebloggs76

Hello - this may have been dealt with earlier in the thread sorry - as a newcomer it is difficult to wade through the huge amount of posts.

Has anyone tried out a snide amazon copy of this strap? I would post a link but as a newcomer I can't. If you put French marine strap into amazon uk - it should come up. They are about £20 and look alright receiving favourable reviews.


I doubt it is as good but it is much cheaper. I might try one of these to see if I like the style before upgrading to the real deal.

Hope you are all well


----------



## joebloggs76

Hello - this may have been dealt with earlier in the thread sorry - as a newcomer it is difficult to wade through the huge amount of posts.

Has anyone tried out a snide amazon copy of this strap? I would post a link but as a newcomer I can't. If you put French marine strap into amazon uk - it should come up. They are about £20 and look alright receiving favourable reviews.


I doubt it is as good but it is much cheaper. I might try one of these to see if I like the style before upgrading to the real deal.

Hope you are all well


----------



## larand

joebloggs76 said:


> Hello - this may have been dealt with earlier in the thread sorry - as a newcomer it is difficult to wade through the huge amount of posts.
> 
> Has anyone tried out a snide amazon copy of this strap? I would post a link but as a newcomer I can't. If you put French marine strap into amazon uk - it should come up. They are about £20 and look alright receiving favourable reviews.
> 
> I doubt it is as good but it is much cheaper. I might try one of these to see if I like the style before upgrading to the real deal.
> 
> Hope you are all well


There are many knockoffs of Erika's strap, most of which appear to come from the same factory in China, and quality varies widely. I have a couple that are just fine, and a few others that aren't.

If you just want to try an elastic strap to see if you like them, they're good enough for that. If you're lucky, you'll get a good one. If not, you won't be out that much money.

Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## fracture.

joebloggs76 said:


> Hello - this may have been dealt with earlier in the thread sorry - as a newcomer it is difficult to wade through the huge amount of posts.
> 
> Has anyone tried out a snide amazon copy of this strap? I would post a link but as a newcomer I can't. If you put French marine strap into amazon uk - it should come up. They are about £20 and look alright receiving favourable reviews.
> 
> I doubt it is as good but it is much cheaper. I might try one of these to see if I like the style before upgrading to the real deal.
> 
> Hope you are all well


They're not really the same strap. They hook on differently entirely and are much bulkier. Get one if you'd like, but I don't think you can judge erikas strap by buying cheap badly made chinese fakes which are not even the same in function.

Anyway, the thread isn't really about fakes and chinese copies.


----------



## joc3721

Recently got my first Erika strap. Love it. Comfortable, quality made, good looking. Haven't tried cheaper alternatives so I can't compare. Don't like NATO's so I wanted to try this type of hooking design. It's a bit of a pain to hook on, but I'd say it's' worth it.


----------



## bluekc

I bought the Trident MN strap in August of last year and really love it. I was in the market for another one and the Black Ops caught my attention but was shocked and bummed out that the price increase by 50 percent. Needless to say I didn't make the purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

I'm actually liking the Corsa MN. I can see multiple uses and that validated my cost vs use in this case. Is it on the expensive side? Yes. But to me it's worth it because it can be tailored to my wrist where others cannot it really come close. I mean I have the others and still will continue to buy them if the design is something I am looking for.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 67ViP

kpjimmy said:


> I'm actually liking the Corsa MN. I can see multiple uses and that validated my cost vs use in this case. Is it on the expensive side? Yes. But to me it's worth it because it can be tailored to my wrist where others cannot it really come close. I mean I have the others and still will continue to buy them if the design is something I am looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I just ordered one of those for my Tudor Black Bay Steel, looks great!


----------



## 67ViP

whoagorgeous said:


> Only available in 20mm
> 
> Looks cool I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Now available in 21, 22mm.


----------



## William

Switched the Newmark over.


----------



## Flopi81

My first strap from Erika's Originals. Perfect.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Flopi81 said:


> My first strap from Erika's Originals. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice! The first picture, the strap looks green? Then it looks grey lol. Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

Here's my U1 on a Wrisky's "Military" strap which is essentially a knockoff of an Erika's. For the price, it's a great value. Is it as nice as an Erika's ? Not in my opinion but I do think the Wrisky's is a tremendous value.

I have a 7" wrist and there's about 3/4" of adjustment remaining before the wearer would be stretching the strap. So if I had much more than a 7 1/2" wrist or so, I would inquire as to a longer strap as the Wrisky's are not made to order like the Erika's straps are. The Wrisky's strap material is not as thick as an Erika's but it's very similar in feel and stretch action. It's also very comfortable. I have experienced no problems with loosening, fraying, sharp edges with the hardware, or anything else and that also goes for my Erika's straps. The Wrisky's hardware is also very similar in quality, look and feel and unlike the Erika's hook, the Wrisky's is plain, with no etching. At about 1/5 the cost of an Erika's, I have no complaints. I have several Erika's and they are all top-notch and definitely my favorite straps. I will no doubt, be ordering more in the future.

I got the Wrisky's mainly because I wasn't sure I would care for the color combos that I purchased and considered them to be a "trial run" for the particular color combos I purchased. I figured that if I liked the color combos that I will eventually order Erika's straps in that combination of colors when the Erika's go on sale (if ever). I think the recent price increase of the Erika's was very substantial and made me far less likely to order color combos I am not sure I would care for so therefore, the Wrisky's.......

I think the Wrisky's are a great bargain and I wouldn't hesitate to order more but I do think the Erika's straps are better quality and they're obviously sized to order but they're also, essentially 5 times the cost of a Wrisky's. So if the thinner material of the Wrisky's is an issue (the thinner strap material may be the solution for a watch with minimal spring bar clearance) or if you're close to a 7" wrist size, you'll probably be happy with a Wrisky's "Military". I'm happy with mine.


----------



## kpjimmy

IMO Yes.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb

i've had perlon and nato straps. erika's straps are a step above and totally worth the price


----------



## nodnar

ocieb said:


> i've had perlon and nato straps. erika's straps are a step above and totally worth the price
> 
> View attachment 14902343


Nice watch! Made me google.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldurham

Flopi81 said:


> My first strap from Erika's Originals. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This looks so great. I think the straps work particularly well with cushion style cases.


----------



## 52hurtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Can anyone who has both tell me if there’s a color difference in the old green MN’s vs. the new green? I’m looking for different shade of green and my Erika’s original isn’t the shade I’m after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulk5150

I bought a couple of Erikas straps and loved them, but frustrated with the price. I then went and bought a couple Of cheaper options which turned out to be really disappointing. Now I only buy Erikas Origionals and suck up the price. They are a lot of money but for me the very best around.


----------



## maxwatch72

Nice combo!



kpjimmy said:


> I'm actually liking the Corsa MN. I can see multiple uses and that validated my cost vs use in this case. Is it on the expensive side? Yes. But to me it's worth it because it can be tailored to my wrist where others cannot it really come close. I mean I have the others and still will continue to buy them if the design is something I am looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

Hulk5150 said:


> I bought a couple of Erikas straps and loved them, but frustrated with the price. I then went and bought a couple Of cheaper options which turned out to be really disappointing. Now I only buy Erikas Origionals and suck up the price. They are a lot of money but for me the very best around.


My experience has been great. Quick shipping in a nice premium black envelope, then inside I found the strap in a black sleeve with Erikaès embossed logo, along with a business card with a hand written note. When you are selling a premium product, these things make a difference. As for the strap, it is nice, but not sure how it compares to less expensive options.


----------



## maxwatch72

Hulk5150 said:


> I bought a couple of Erikas straps and loved them, but frustrated with the price. I then went and bought a couple Of cheaper options which turned out to be really disappointing. Now I only buy Erikas Origionals and suck up the price. They are a lot of money but for me the very best around.


My experience has been great. Quick shipping in a nice premium black envelope, then inside I found the strap in a black sleeve with Erika's embossed logo, along with a business card with a hand written note. When you are selling a premium product, these things make a difference. As for the strap, it is nice, but not sure how it compares to less expensive options. I guess when you buy a watch for a few thousands, a $60 strap is not overkill.


----------



## nodnar

Ok so here seems a good place to ask:
Could an Erika’s Original be worn on a dress watch? I’m wondering about an all black strap on a Sinn Financial District, or something like that. 
Sacrilege? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

nodnar said:


> Ok so here seems a good place to ask:
> Could an Erika's Original be worn on a dress watch? I'm wondering about an all black strap on a Sinn Financial District, or something like that.
> Sacrilege?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I wear EOs on my Sinn 556i a few times to work. I'm in the essential pool so nowdays it's much more relaxed. But if you are wearing a shirt and tie combo, your matching with a solid color will work well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

nodnar said:


> Ok so here seems a good place to ask:
> Could an Erika's Original be worn on a dress watch? I'm wondering about an all black strap on a Sinn Financial District, or something like that.
> Sacrilege?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it could.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Heithel

Alright peeps, I made a discovery that happened by accident but it might turn up useful.

I bought one of the copies of the Erika's MN from Aliexpress because I'm cheap.

Anyway, after studying it I've finally realised why I couldn't wear it like the original one, the strap was assembled with the hook upside down! And also the part that slides to adjust the strap is assembled upside down accordingly to have the angled inner corners to face the hook and receive it so that it works anyway!

You might think that's an unwearable disaster but I think it actually improves the design.

With the original you fold the part with the hook to go back and meet the sliding keeper. 
With mine you don't have any folded part, it just runs through the metal loop to then carry on and meet the sliding keeper. See pics below.

This is mine:








And this is how the original would be:







In the original obviously the sliding keeper would be where my watch head is, and the watch head would be around there my sliding keeper is.

I thought of modifying it to fix the assembly "mistake" and mimic the original design but I actually ended up concluding that this "wrong" design is actually better. Let me explain:

I think the only weak point the original has is exactly where the fold is. 
Folding the strap makes a sharp angle already stressing the material which, on top of it, is kept under tension inside (as I read on this thread) a relatively sharp metal loop, that stresses he material even further, wearing it out, causing the material to finally fray after many times it's worn on wrist.

The material not only slides folded through the metal loop when wearing and tensioning the strap, but I'm pretty sure it kinda wiggles back and forth when wearing the watch and moving your wrist. Over time this slow micro rubbing would eventually and inevitably wear out the material as obviously the metal loop is harder than the fabrics, regardless how sharp it is.

In my strap the fabric is actually not folded anywhere and therefore there is no "hot spot" where a stressed folded fabric constantly rubs, improving (I guess) longevity.

I assure that once worn the comfort is there just as much. It's just a little less intuitive to create tension when hooking it, on the other hand the strap could potentially last longer.

If you noticed the material giving up, and you fancy to play around with thread and needle, this is literally a few stitches away from lengthening the life of the strap.

You just have to unstitch, take the hook off, slide the adjustable keeper out, put it back upside down, put the hook back upside down, fold and sew back as it was.

Not sure if the strap would end up being too long after the modification (I don't see why it would) but in that case since you'd be unstitching anyway you can just snip a little bit of the strap to make it shorter before stitching it back.

I'm not sure how much I'd recommend to tinker with the original considering its price. Maybe you wanna give it a go if you have a copy that you spend £7 like me.

I don't see why it wouldn't work with the original, but if you mess up the stitching (which can be reattempted anyway), and you are not happy with the result it could be a costly mistake. Most of the times when you take your time to sew properly though, the result is often pretty good.

Shall I patent this system and sell it for £70? 

Thoughts?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## nodnar

If you wear you strap tight, how do you snug that up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

nodnar said:


> If you wear you strap tight, how do you snug that up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First I pull it away from the adjustable keeper like the original to snug it up, then I hold the the hook with my thumb and index, while keeping the part that stays on my wrist still with the back of my medium finger, finally I just pull it towards the adjustable keeper and latch the hook.

Just as in the "right" way, once learned it gets easier.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## kpjimmy

I go a bit loose








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

#1124

I prefer mine...from Erika...would be nice if they would be cheaper but they hold something dear to me...the watch...


----------



## Shawnny

Heithel said:


> Alright peeps, I made a discovery that happened by accident but it might turn up useful.
> 
> I bought one of the copies of the Erika's MN from Aliexpress because I'm cheap.
> 
> Anyway, after studying it I've finally realised why I couldn't wear it like the original one, the strap was assembled with the hook upside down! And also the part that slides to adjust the strap is assembled upside down accordingly to have the angled inner corners to face the hook and receive it so that it works anyway!
> 
> You might think that's an unwearable disaster but I think it actually improves the design.
> 
> With the original you fold the part with the hook to go back and meet the sliding keeper.
> With mine you don't have any folded part, it just runs through the metal loop to then carry on and meet the sliding keeper. See pics below.
> 
> This is mine:
> View attachment 15210085
> 
> 
> And this is how the original would be:
> View attachment 15210087
> 
> In the original obviously the sliding keeper would be where my watch head is, and the watch head would be around there my sliding keeper is.
> 
> I thought of modifying it to fix the assembly "mistake" and mimic the original design but I actually ended up concluding that this "wrong" design is actually better. Let me explain:
> 
> I think the only weak point the original has is exactly where the fold is.
> Folding the strap makes a sharp angle already stressing the material which, on top of it, is kept under tension inside (as I read on this thread) a relatively sharp metal loop, that stresses he material even further, wearing it out, causing the material to finally fray eventually after many times it's worn on wrist.
> 
> The material not only slides folded through the metal loop when wearing and tensioning the strap, but I'm pretty sure it kinda wiggles back and forth when wearing the watch and moving your wrist. Over time this slow micro rubbing would eventually and inevitably wear out the material as obviously the metal loop is harder than the fabrics, regardless how sharp it is.
> 
> In my strap the fabric is actually not folded anywhere and therefore there is no "hot spot" where a stressed folded fabric constantly rubs, improving (I guess) longevity.
> 
> I assure that once worn the comfort is there just as much. It's just a little less intuitive to create tension when hooking it, on the other hand the strap could potentially last longer.
> 
> If you noticed the material giving up, and you fancy to play around with thread and needle, this is literally a few stitches away from lengthening the life of the strap.
> 
> You just have to unstitch, take the hook off, slide the adjustable keeper out, put it back upside down, put the hook back upside down, fold and sew back as it was.
> 
> Not sure if the strap would end up being too long after the modification (I don't see why it would) but in that case since you'd be unstitching anyway you can just snip a little bit of the strap to make it shorter before stitching it back.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I'd recommend to tinker with the original considering its price. Maybe you wanna give it a go if you have a copy that you spend £7 like me.
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't work with the original, but if you mess up the stitching (which can be reattempted anyway), and you are not happy with the result it could be a costly mistake. Most of the times when you take your time to sew properly though, the result is often pretty good.
> 
> Shall I patent this system and sell it for £70?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


I'm a patent attorney and will be submitting a patent application tomorrow morning! Thank you!


----------



## Shawnny

Double post somehow?


----------



## Heithel

Shawnny said:


> I'm a patent attorney and will be submitting a patent application tomorrow morning! Thank you!


Am I getting any percentage on this? 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Shawnny

Heithel said:


> Am I getting any percentage on this?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


After you pay for the patent and my time, we'll discuss it.


----------



## Jezec

So I recently picked up an EO strap to test out the size and quality of the bracelet before ordering from the site. The first picture shows where one of the metal part sits on my wrist (hanging by the side) and the second picture shows where the buckle is. The third picture is ideally where I want both the metal part and the buckle to sit, which is below my wrist (not to the side like the first picture). I got a 6.75" strap, but my wrist is 6.5". So based on these pictures, should I request for a 6.25" strap or even 6.0" strap? Or am I not wearing this correctly? I just prefer a clean look with no buckles or metal parts sticking to the side of my wrist and prefer both to be on the bottom. 

Also is the price of the EO straps on Erika's site ex VAT? 

Thank you.


----------



## baghdadfred

There are quite a few Chinese knockoff you can get for a fraction of the price but this style of strap is the only style of NATO strap that feels comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## ErzengelG

Jezec said:


> So I recently picked up an EO strap to test out the size and quality of the bracelet before ordering from the site. The first picture shows where one of the metal part sits on my wrist (hanging by the side) and the second picture shows where the buckle is. The third picture is ideally where I want both the metal part and the buckle to sit, which is below my wrist (not to the side like the first picture). I got a 6.75" strap, but my wrist is 6.5". So based on these pictures, should I request for a 6.25" strap or even 6.0" strap? Or am I not wearing this correctly? I just prefer a clean look with no buckles or metal parts sticking to the side of my wrist and prefer both to be on the bottom.
> 
> Also is the price of the EO straps on Erika's site ex VAT?
> 
> Thank you.


You should measure the length of the overlapping part and the total length of the strap and discuss it with Erika. 
I like the metal higher on the sides, so they don't disturb me when I'm working at a computer.


----------



## elbilo

I stalled on getting EO straps and then the price increased even more. The price is steep compared to competitors, but they don't offer as much customization as EO. It's also nice that she manufactures the fabric in-house. That was my justification, as well as the fact I spend similar money on Hirsch straps. They just arrived today and I'm glad I decided to purchase EO!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Purchased this one off the exchange here and I must say I'm a fan. I will definitely be placing a order with EO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

NDC Marine Nationale is the only OG parachute elastic from 60s and 70s military stock. Was used by the French Navy frogmen.









All others are knock offs.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Love them.


----------



## Bradtothebones

Absolutely love mine. Most comfortable strap I own!


----------



## cfracing

nimzotech said:


> NDC Marine Nationale is the only OG parachute elastic from 60s and 70s military stock. Was used by the French Navy frogmen.
> 
> All others are knock offs.
> 
> I Sinn, therefore I am.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I don't believe that is entirely true. The original Erika's straps were also made from old French military stock parachute elastic. When she expanded to offering different colors of straps of course she had to use newly manufactured material which she now makes in-house. However, the Vintage strap that she still offers is, according to her website, "*made from the now rare original, - new old stock - Marine Nationale elastic webbing*". The only disclaimer is whether this old stock is from the '60s and '70s, or not.


----------



## nimzotech

cfracing said:


> I don't believe that is entirely true. The original Erika's straps were also made from old French military stock parachute elastic. When she expanded to offering different colors of straps of course she had to use newly manufactured material which she now makes in-house. However, the Vintage strap that she still offers is, according to her website, "*made from the now rare original, - new old stock - Marine Nationale elastic webbing*". The only disclaimer is whether this old stock is from the '60s and '70s, or not.


It is not. You can feel difference in the elasticity and the material used.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Rolexoman

I'm glad I found this thread... I am wanting a summer strap for my Tudor BB and to be honest I have decided it's going to be either a burgundy one with tan stitching

here



https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/burgundy.php



or this one from Straposphere









StrapoBELT 4.0 Adjustable Nato Herringbone Red


Our newest addition to our growing StrapoBELT fam bam! This time in the well beloved & distinct Herringbone weave; and an increased thickness from 1.2mm- 1.4mm for that extra sturdiness when paired with bigger or top heavy watches. Retaining all the features that make our Belts one of our most...




straposphere.com





there are obvious difference and cost at this point is not an issue just looking for what would wear best


----------



## kpjimmy

Rolexoman said:


> I'm glad I found this thread... I am wanting a summer strap for my Tudor BB and to be honest I have decided it's going to be either a burgundy one with tan stitching
> 
> here
> 
> 
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/burgundy.php
> 
> 
> 
> or this one from Straposphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrapoBELT 4.0 Adjustable Nato Herringbone Red
> 
> 
> Our newest addition to our growing StrapoBELT fam bam! This time in the well beloved & distinct Herringbone weave; and an increased thickness from 1.2mm- 1.4mm for that extra sturdiness when paired with bigger or top heavy watches. Retaining all the features that make our Belts one of our most...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straposphere.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are obvious difference and cost at this point is not an issue just looking for what would wear best


For the Tudor, EO all the way.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wearing an oldie.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bonzodog

I sprung for a black ops 24 mm today,hope it lives up to the hype.Quite a chunk of change.


----------



## Rolexoman

Bonzodog said:


> I sprung for a black ops 24 mm today,hope it lives up to the hype.Quite a chunk of change.


I am already looking to get a 24mm one for my bronze green B&R diver and by the time I add some printing, bronze hardware and flag it's pretty pricy but well worth it IMHO...


----------



## Commandercody66

Can anymore provide their experience on the 'newly improved' EO straps now they have '2 perfect sides' to stop the well documented problem of fraying on 1 side? I own the old ones and did have an issue with one of the straps which Erika provided a no quibble replacement. Been thinking about purchasing more but noticed the price has had a bump.


----------



## Watchman64

I read


Commandercody66 said:


> Can anymore provide their experience on the 'newly improved' EO straps now they have '2 perfect sides' to stop the well documented problem of fraying on 1 side? I own the old ones and did have an issue with one of the straps which Erika provided a no quibble replacement. Been thinking about purchasing more but noticed the price has had a bump.


I ordered a couple in 2018 and 2019 (Original Colors and a Mirage/Lume) just before the price increase. The material seems improve and I have not experience any fraying so far. After checking out the cheap imitations, I'd continue to buy from Erika. One thing I noticed is that the cheaper straps out in the market have hardware that get's magnetized easily. Erika's hardware seems to hold well against magnetic influence.


----------



## Rikimaru

So I got this newer version of her strap (75€) and I was wondering about logevity. Erikas Originals are certainly more durable than your seatbelt nylons. But what is you experience guys? Day to day wear as the main strap, how long would it last? 2 years? More? Less?


----------



## Watchman64

Rikimaru said:


> So I got this newer version of her strap (75€) and I was wondering about logevity. Erikas Originals are certainly more durable than your seatbelt nylons. But what is you experience guys? Day to day wear as the main strap, how long would it last? 2 years? More? Less?


Mine was purchased in 2018 and I wear it pretty much in the last 2 years and I am sure they will last for much more longer.


----------



## Rikimaru

Did you guys notice, that she started to charge 10 EUR for delivery? That makes the single strap cost grow to whopping 85 EUR! Insane


----------



## Watchman64

Rikimaru said:


> Did you guys notice, that she started to charge 10 EUR for delivery? That makes the single strap cost grow to whopping 85 EUR! Insane


The website said that due to the pandemic affecting the delivery of normal mail services, she suspended the normal mail delivery services and do shipping via DHL at reduced cost. Personally I hope the mail services come back soon as the price maybe too prohibitive for many of us.


----------



## Jwatches826

If you purchase 2 straps, shipping is free.


----------



## Andy654321

I have two straps and they are the most comfortable straps that I own. So, I think that they are worth the cost.


----------



## Bonzodog

Had this one awhile now,very pleased with it,I can see me ordering another.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rikimaru

Bonzodog said:


> Had this one awhile now,very pleased with it,I can see me ordering another.
> View attachment 15452777


How does hold up? How long do you have it?


----------



## jam3s121

Can anyone compare these to the B&R mn straps?


----------



## kpjimmy

jam3s121 said:


> Can anyone compare these to the B&R mn straps?


I have one of the B&R MN. They are nice but they are not meant for my 6.5 inch wrists. I prefer getting them sized from EO. To me the materials are different. The EO's are more rigid and even the 20mm can hold a good chunky diver at bay. While the others are softer, some cannot handle a heavier watch. In my case I am sticking with EO. Heck even Holbens supplies them granted they cannot size them. But nice to know they are offered State side.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Stumbled upon this youtube video:





StrapGuy on Instagram
Looks very promising.
I ordered a bunch and will report back.

Screenshots from the video showing side by side



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kpjimmy

DuckaDiesel said:


> Stumbled upon this youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrapGuy on Instagram
> Looks very promising.
> I ordered a bunch and will report back.
> 
> Screenshots from the video showing side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've seen them. I asked them a question via email and never got a response. So they never got my money lol.

I wanted to ask about their sizes. From the pictures they looked more plush. But they never responded to my email and dm on IG so if they don't even offer presales service in I don't believe they deserve my business. Heck even cheapestnatos gets back to me within hours depending on the time of day.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

skunkworks said:


> It's the 2 layers of strap under the watch with a NATO I don't like, and all the extra tucked up fabric.


If you wear the nato like this, you don't get the double layer of strap under the watch and the extra fabric is tucked away under the wrist, rather than at the side.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

kpjimmy said:


> I've seen them. I asked them a question via email and never got a response. So they never got my money lol.
> 
> I wanted to ask about their sizes. From the pictures they looked more plush. But they never responded to my email and dm on IG so if they don't even offer presales service in I don't believe they deserve my business. Heck even cheapestnatos gets back to me within hours depending on the time of day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Hm, I sent a message on IG and got a response right away. Guy seems really cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kpjimmy

DuckaDiesel said:


> Hm, I sent a message on IG and got a response right away. Guy seems really cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh well I hope you like em! He lost my sales for now. Maybe I will try them down the road depending on your take. I do like a couple of their colors but I've moved on.

How long is shipping from Indonesia at this time? My cloverstraps from Croatia took a good month to deliver to me in TX.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

kpjimmy said:


> Oh well I hope you like em! He lost my sales for now. Maybe I will try them down the road depending on your take. I do like a couple of their colors but I've moved on.
> 
> How long is shipping from Indonesia at this time? My cloverstraps from Croatia took a good month to deliver to me in TX.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Will let you know. He sent them yesterday and it looks like i will have them by the end of next week. I ordered 12 straps as I thought it may take a month or two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam3s121

kpjimmy said:


> I have one of the B&R MN. They are nice but they are not meant for my 6.5 inch wrists. I prefer getting them sized from EO. To me the materials are different. The EO's are more rigid and even the 20mm can hold a good chunky diver at bay. While the others are softer, some cannot handle a heavier watch. In my case I am sticking with EO. Heck even Holbens supplies them granted they cannot size them. But nice to know they are offered State side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks, if my wrist is just about 7 inches do you know what size to order from Erika? Probably 7.15 right?


----------



## JimmyBoots

I have a 7.25” wrist and have a 7” EO strap. Personally I prefer not to have any extra material that I wouldn’t need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks, if my wrist is just about 7 inches do you know what size to order from Erika? Probably 7.15 right?


When you order your wrist size you order your true size. EO always tacks on I believe an inch. I have 6.5 inch wrists and have always ordered 6.5. but lately I've been wearing them tight so I gave ordered a whole half inch shorter. Now the hardware sits closer to the middle of the wrist. I have others that are not like Hawkrigger Gear. But it's a personal preference.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks, if my wrist is just about 7 inches do you know what size to order from Erika? Probably 7.15 right?


I have a 7 inch wrist as well and I get 6.75. I like the fit better that way. Both metal pieces end up below the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fruxzak

Calumets said:


> If you wear the nato like this, you don't get the double layer of strap under the watch and the extra fabric is tucked away under the wrist, rather than at the side.
> View attachment 15455872
> 
> View attachment 15455874
> 
> View attachment 15455873


Amazing! I just tried this out. The only reason I hated NATOs was the awkward bump at the top. You've made me like NATO straps again!!!


----------



## nodnar

Here is 7.25 on 7.25
I like the hardware off to the sides so typing is super comfy. 
Also just a different perspective, I'm going to order my next one maybe .5 inch bigger. This will make it fit over my jacket sleeve easer in bad weather. This one is maxed out on the sleeve.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826

DuckaDiesel said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist as well and I get 6.75. I like the fit better that way. Both metal pieces end up below the wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


do you have a picture of a 6.75 inch strap on a 7 inch wrist? I just want to see where the metal pieces end up.


----------



## Heithel

fruxzak said:


> Amazing! I just tried this out. The only reason I hated NATOs was the awkward bump at the top. You've made me like NATO straps again!!!


Or you could do like I do with all the Natos and cut that extra bit, sealing the cut with a lighter 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## Nikrnic

Their made well and I like the design however having two is enough for the price they charge. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks, if my wrist is just about 7 inches do you know what size to order from Erika? Probably 7.15 right?


It depends on where you want the clasp to be. I believe that if you order your wrist size then the clasp will be at the bottom of your wrist. I wanted to wear my EO strap with the clasp towards the side of my wrist similar to the way nodnar does so I went up in size and ordered a 6.5" strap for my in-between 6.3" wrist. Besides being more comfortable for me, I find it easier to hook the clasp in that position by pressing on the top of the loop.


----------



## Rolexoman

I just messaged him thru IG and got almost an immediate response.... seems he does not have a CONUS commerce site so you have to order directly from him


----------



## kpjimmy

Thanks but I've moved on. I may revisit later based on DD's review in a week or so

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman

kpjimmy said:


> Thanks but I've moved on. I may revisit later based on DD's review in a week or so
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Here is another possibility The StrapoMARINE I have no affiliation with them but about the same cost


----------



## kpjimmy

Rolexoman said:


> Here is another possibility The StrapoMARINE I have no affiliation with them but about the same cost


Already have some from them 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman

kpjimmy said:


> Already have some from them
> View attachment 15460511
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


How are they holding up ?


----------



## kpjimmy

Rolexoman said:


> How are they holding up ?


Pretty good. Been ordering their straps for a while. Great quality for the price. The only negative is the wait time. It takes a month to receive because of the pandemic.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Jwatches826 said:


> do you have a picture of a 6.75 inch strap on a 7 inch wrist? I just want to see where the metal pieces end up.


Cant find one but if you look at pics cfracing posted, clasp is centered below the wrist if i keep the other metal piece where he has it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rolexoman

kpjimmy said:


> Pretty good. Been ordering their straps for a while. Great quality for the price. The only negative is the wait time. It takes a month to receive because of the pandemic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well I will see what I get, I ordered one of them for a micro brand diver I have, the diver currently has a seat belt NATO and it's fraying at the holes and edges pretty badly and it's not that old so we will see how this one holds up once it gets here.


----------



## MakaveliSK

I have several Erica's and they have held really good. This one still looks brand new even though it's over 2 years old and it's so damn comfortable.


----------



## camb66

I got a couple yesterday. Let's not hide anything here, they are very expensive. Taking exchange rates into account, it ended up costing me $ 250 Australian to get my hands on 2 of them and that included free postage! However, I was blown away with the quality and comfort. They are a pain to put on but I'm sure I will get better at it. I have to say I love them. Here is one on my Oris 65.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

camb66 said:


> I got a couple yesterday. Let's not hide anything here, they are very expensive. Taking exchange rates into account, it ended up costing me $ 250 Australian to get my hands on 2 of them and that included free postage! However, I was blown away with the quality and comfort. They are a pain to put on but I'm sure I will get better at it. I have to say I love them. Here is one on my Oris 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The Black Ops strap matches perfectly with your Oris. It took me about 30 minutes to learn how to put the strap on initially. But once I get the hang of it, the watch goes on the wrist fast. EO's definitely is my most comfortable strap.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tried it with this Longines. Not sure about the results.


----------



## kpjimmy

ChronoTraveler said:


> Tried it with this Longines. Not sure about the results.
> 
> View attachment 15477907


It's ok but you'll need to try the vintage line or the shamal IMO.

Edit I noticed that color is the shamal...maybe a straight answer Black and white?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

kpjimmy said:


> It's ok but you'll need to try the vintage line or the shamal IMO.
> 
> Edit I noticed that color is the shamal...maybe a straight answer Black and white?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I'd love those! I wanted a Shamal for so long but changed my mind when she increased the prices. Mine is the Chestnut - I think it's not available anymore.


----------



## kpjimmy

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'd love those! I wanted a Shamal for so long but changed my mind when she increased the prices. Mine is the Chestnut - I think it's not available anymore.


No the shamal line is still available. Wait for a sale like black Friday.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

kpjimmy said:


> No the shamal line is still available. Wait for a sale like black Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I meant that I think the Chestnut it's not available anymore. At least I couldn't find it on her website? Shamal looks way cooler though. I'll keep an eye for her BF deals!

I found another Erika's I had here (model "Original"). I think it suits this watch a bit better than the Chestnut:


----------



## broonzbane

To those of you who own both the 'vintage' and standard straps from Erika, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Snaggletooth

ChronoTraveler said:


> I meant that I think the Chestnut it's not available anymore. At least I couldn't find it on her website? Shamal looks way cooler though. I'll keep an eye for her BF deals!
> 
> I found another Erika's I had here (model "Original"). I think it suits this watch a bit better than the Chestnut:
> 
> View attachment 15482753


That looks great.


----------



## kpjimmy

kpjimmy said:


> No the shamal line is still available. Wait for a sale like black Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Oh my bad. Yah I think you're right.

I'd you put cost aside, IMO the EO is the best out there. For me a second contender would be Hawkrigger Gear.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

broonzbane said:


> To those of you who own both the 'vintage' and standard straps from Erika, which do you prefer and why?


Up until very recently, I had a new production Corsa LE and an older SWICK strap, both 20mm wide. The Corsa is a touch thinner, smoother, softer, and stretchy-er. This all makes it a bit more comfortable to me. That being said, the SWICK is probably the coolest strap I've ever owned, so I sold the Corsa and am keeping the SWICK.


----------



## broonzbane

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Up until very recently, I had a new production Corsa LE and an older SWICK strap, both 20mm wide. The Corsa is a touch thinner, smoother, softer, and stretchy-er. This all makes it a bit more comfortable to me. That being said, the SWICK is probably the coolest strap I've ever owned, so I sold the Corsa and am keeping the SWICK.


Perhaps you misunderstood. By 'Vintage,' I am referring to the straps she is selling made from authentic new old stock Marine Nationale parachute webbing as seen here:



https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/vintage.php



I appreciate your response nonetheless!


----------



## Watchman64

broonzbane said:


> Perhaps you misunderstood. By 'Vintage,' I am referring to the straps she is selling made from authentic new old stock Marine Nationale parachute webbing as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/vintage.php
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your response nonetheless!


The Vintage strap is softer. I prefer the newer and more rigid strap. The more rigid newer strap holds heavier watches in position better in my opinion.


----------



## broonzbane

Watchman64 said:


> The Vintage strap is softer. I prefer the newer and more rigid strap. The more rigid newer strap holds heavier watches in position better in my opinion.


This an important consideration and good information to have in the purchase decision. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bad.R

no i don't think so, but if you like it the price shouldn't matter


----------



## camb66

Thought id share some better photos, after a couple of weeks, they still look awesome and are supremely comfortable. I'm still reeling about the price for what they are but I have to say in the case of the Helson in the picture below, it has transformed the watch. This is a watch that I haven't really worn much for a few years and all of a sudden I want to wear it all the time. If the strap can do that for my mindset over a watch, its worth every cent.


----------



## nimzotech

Just paired the U1 with Erika's Original - Black Ops strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Watchman64

nimzotech said:


> Just paired the U1 with Erika's Original - Black Ops strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Is that Blackops Sand or White lined? Gorgeous watch and heavy watch is perfect with an Original.


----------



## nimzotech

Watchman64 said:


> Is that Blackops Sand or White lined? Gorgeous watch and heavy watch is perfect with an Original.


Thank you much! The U1 feels like I am wearing a Tank/Submarine on my wrist. It is not too big; and very legible.
Strap is the Erika's Original 22mm Black Ops with Sand highlight thread - It matches the U1's tick marks and numerals on the bezel.
Cheers


----------



## Nudgedoink

I have a full black one and I need more straps and while EO's are great, I can't see myself forking out the same money again. How do the Watch Steward ones compare to Erika's in terms of quality and durability?


----------



## Jwatches826

Check this site for a comparison - Comparing 3 Elastic Watch Straps: Budget Choices or Budget Be Damned?.

EO is probably my favorite if price is not a factor, but NM makes the most comfortable of the 3 and probably the best value of the 3 as well. The downside of NM is that the lead time is around 3 months.

WS is good as well, but it depends whether you like their strap design.


----------



## Nudgedoink

Jwatches826 said:


> Check this site for a comparison - Comparing 3 Elastic Watch Straps: Budget Choices or Budget Be Damned?.
> 
> EO is probably my favorite if price is not a factor, but NM makes the most comfortable of the 3 and probably the best value of the 3 as well. The downside of NM is that the lead time is around 3 months.
> 
> WS is good as well, but it depends whether you like their strap design.


Thank you. I think I'll still go with Erika's then, since I already enjoy the strap instead of risking money on something I may or may not like.

Is there a way to select another centerline color though? I notice she has plenty of stitching colors to choose from for the cross-stitch but the centerline is restricted to the options she provides for each strap base color.


----------



## Jwatches826

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/blackops.php



Isn't there like 12 different center lines to choose from on just the black EO? I guess if you want black strap and green centerline, it wouldn't be available.


----------



## Nudgedoink

Jwatches826 said:


> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/blackops.php
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there like 12 different center lines to choose from on just the black EO? I guess if you want black strap and green centerline, it wouldn't be available.


that's not true for all colors. 


https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/shamal.php


if you look at the shamal, there is no way to get the brown centerline on shamal as shown in the display pic on the top of the page.


----------



## kpjimmy

Nudgedoink said:


> that's not true for all colors.
> 
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/shamal.php
> 
> 
> if you look at the shamal, there is no way to get the brown centerline on shamal as shown in the display pic on the top of the page.


Have you tried asking yet? Worse case she says no or can't right?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nudgedoink

kpjimmy said:


> Have you tried asking yet? Worse case she says no or can't right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


yes I did reach out to her and awaiting her reply. No harm asking on the forum as well to see if anyone else has a way right? perhaps I missed something on the site, etc. Am I not allowed to ask a question here?


----------



## kpjimmy

Nudgedoink said:


> yes I did reach out to her and awaiting her reply. No harm asking on the forum as well to see if anyone else has a way right? perhaps I missed something on the site, etc. Am I not allowed to ask a question here?


God damn did I come off that a$$-y? Sorry I responded smh...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nudgedoink

kpjimmy said:


> God damn did I come off that a$$-y? Sorry I responded smh...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


well, could be a miscommunication then. If I took it the wrong way, I apologize.


----------



## broonzbane

So I picked up this MN-style strap from Luff, and I gotta tell you that it ticks all the boxes for me. It wears so comfortably, you hardly know it's on, and it's constructed very well from quality materials. The material is not rigid or scratchy, and the strap doesn't come loose over the course of a day's wear, no matter how tightly it's secured.

This is Luff's Elastico G1. The design concept is the same as Erika's MN straps--it is 'pre-looped' (for lack of a better term) and wears with a single pass of strap material between the caseback and the wrist. The buckle design is similar to Erika's.

I have a 7.5 inch wrist, and I feel confident in saying this strap would also work on an 8 inch wrist, but perhaps not on wrists any larger.

Very, very happy with this purchase. I don't own an Erika's Original, but I can honestly tell you I am 95% confident (or better) that-having not handled the product before-there is nothing it could possibly offer me that justifies spending 2x as much for the product.


----------



## Jwatches826

Nudgedoink said:


> that's not true for all colors.
> 
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/shamal.php
> 
> 
> if you look at the shamal, there is no way to get the brown centerline on shamal as shown in the display pic on the top of the page.


Valid point. I love the Shamal btw, it's a very nice color. Try Crown and Buckle Cheveron straps, there's a bit more combinations out there and the quality is good (it wears differently though).


----------



## kpjimmy

broonzbane said:


> View attachment 15545017
> 
> So I picked up this MN-style strap from Luff, and I gotta tell you that it ticks all the boxes for me. It wears so comfortably, you hardly know it's on, and it's constructed very well from quality materials. The material is not rigid or scratchy, and the strap doesn't come loose over the course of a day's wear, no matter how tightly it's secured.
> 
> This is Luff's Elastico G1. The design concept is the same as Erika's MN straps--it is 'pre-looped' (for lack of a better term) and wears with a single pass of strap material between the caseback and the wrist. The buckle design is similar to Erika's.
> 
> I have a 7.5 inch wrist, and I feel confident in saying this strap would also work on an 8 inch wrist, but perhaps not on wrists any larger.
> 
> Very, very happy with this purchase. I don't own an Erika's Original, but I can honestly tell you I am 95% confident (or better) that-having not handled the product before-there is nothing it could possibly offer me that justifies spending 2x as much for the product.


I like Luff, I have many straps from them. Not a horrible strap. One if the better ones IMO. For me why I keep returning to EO is the ability to size it pretty much exactly to my spec.

Heck I immediately bought a new Corsa MN I the new colorway when the email popped in.

For me EO is my favorite even at the price but I account for the customization. Hawkrigger for an over engineered buckle systems, Luff for the patterns, Nick Mankey for the comfort.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

kpjimmy said:


> I like Luff, I have many straps from them. Not a horrible strap. One if the better ones IMO. For me why I keep returning to EO is the ability to size it pretty much exactly to my spec.
> 
> Heck I immediately bought a new Corsa MN I the new colorway when the email popped in.
> 
> For me EO is my favorite even at the price but I account for the customization. Hawkrigger for an over engineered buckle systems, Luff for the patterns, Nick Mankey for the comfort.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, how are you better able to size an EO strap to meet your needs over the sizing capabilities of the Luff?


----------



## Rikimaru

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are you better able to size an EO strap to meet your needs over the sizing capabilities of the Luff?


was wondering the same thing... Luffs seem to be also cut-to-wrist size....as opossed to generic MN straps which are too long for my chicken wrist


----------



## Jayemmgee

In my opinion absolutely not.

Nick mankey and hawkrigger provide much better products at a fraction of the price. The watch steward is solid choice too. Maybe she's got an edge on customization... but not worth it in my opinion.

I received an EO on a watch I bought recently and was infuriated by how difficult it was to clasp the buckle on it. It came off the watch and was immediately binned

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## kpjimmy

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are you better able to size an EO strap to meet your needs over the sizing capabilities of the Luff?


Well for me, when I order from EO they can size it to 6 inches whereas luff can do a certain size but most often are a bit off mark for me. Not a bad thing, but the fit and finish all together work better and fit more comfortable to me. Where the hardware lays on my wrist and pair that with the comfort level and top it off with the design or color pairing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Jayemmgee said:


> In my opinion absolutely not.
> 
> Nick mankey and hawkrigger provide much better products at a fraction of the price. The watch steward is solid choice too. Maybe she's got an edge on customization... but not worth it in my opinion.
> 
> I received an EO on a watch I bought recently and was infuriated by how difficult it was to clasp the buckle on it. It came off the watch and was immediately binned
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


Dude can you unbin it and ship it to me? Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

kpjimmy said:


> Dude can you unbin it and ship it to me? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sure! After my rage moment passed i un-binned it and put it in my "to be gotten rid of pile"

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## kpjimmy

Jayemmgee said:


> Sure! After my rage moment passed i un-binned it and put it in my "to be gotten rid of pile"
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


What size is it? I may buy it off you and resize it lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I prefer the WatchSteward over the EOs, and really over anything else, because of the way they're attached to the watch (nothing between the caseback and my wrist) but they have limited colors.

The Luffs are nice too...




























They're pretty much EO copies but at least they have colors not currently offered by Erika. My main gripe though is that their straps have varying stretchability and lengths (even though I ordered the same length, and at the same time too).

Nickmankey's are nice but I'm too impatient to deal with their wait times.

Erika offers a Burgundy that I really like but at almost $90 I just can't justify it. If someone wants $50 for theirs instead of "binning" them, PM is the key.


----------



## Nudgedoink

I've tried Luff and I'm really unimpressed with the material especially when I compare it to Erika's which I just got a week ago. Luff's material is what one would call "underwear elastic" and too stretchy whilst Erikas is stiff and only stretches when it should imo


----------



## kpjimmy

Nudgedoink said:


> I've tried Luff and I'm really unimpressed with the material especially when I compare it to Erika's which I just got a week ago. Luff's material is what one would call "underwear elastic" and too stretchy whilst Erikas is stiff and only stretches when it should imo


I agree. I have a number of LUFF and have one oncoming. I like the comfort at times. But I do always come back to EO.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Nudgedoink said:


> I've tried Luff and I'm really unimpressed with the material especially when I compare it to Erika's which I just got a week ago. Luff's material is what one would call "underwear elastic" and too stretchy whilst Erikas is stiff and only stretches when it should imo


Try watch steward single pass nylon straps.
Material is just as rigid as EO straps and single pass is same mounting system. 
To me these are just as good as EO for the fraction of the price.
Colors are limited though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damienmcguigan

Until the end of tomorrow (27th) Erika is doing a black friday sale with 15% with the code BF20. Going to pick up two new straps for myself.


----------



## nodnar

Just in









And ordered it 0.5 inch large so it will fit on my coat sleeve for those cold dog walks between virtual meetings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trellos

I have a few Luff straps and can say they are extremely comfortable and that's my main objective with these types of straps. The EO straps tend to be a bit stiff and not as comfy. Sure, Luff has more elasticity to it but it's not overly elastic where it doesn't keep the watch head in place. I use them on various watches including my heavy Helm Vanuatu and, when properly fitted, the watch does not flop and is super comfy....my 2 cents


----------



## el34han

I really don't think Erica's worth the money. Lots of sellers selling similar straps with much cheaper price. There are quite a few other type of elastic straps. Nick Mankey Hook strap is the most comfortable and is my favorite. The Watch Steward has couple types of elastic which are both good in quality and price.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## kpjimmy

...









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

I would say there are two ways to looknat it and whether they are worth the price.

For someone like myself, I am primarily a bracelet guy with some rubber straps and very infrequent use of nylon. The retail price for erika is not worth it because they hardly get worn.

The opposite would be said for someone like my father. He prefers comfortable straps and doesn't like bracelets. He doesn't switch straps and keeps his two watches almost exclusively on the erika strap.

In his case, the erika strap is worth the price premium for the best quality because he uses it all the time.


----------



## Rammus

Amazing strap, but they are very expensive.


----------



## Mirabello1

yes overpriced


----------



## kpjimmy

I think they are worth it. Even at this price. But I usually buy during their sales like black Friday.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

I find these straps incredibly comfortable


----------



## sluggerx5

Rammus said:


> I find these straps incredibly comfortable


What color combo is that? Looks nice like olive, but very subdued not too green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

it's an "Original" "Sand" 


https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/original.php


----------



## damienmcguigan

New "Connery" strap now available - https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/connery.php

What do you think?


----------



## Jasper110

damienmcguigan said:


> New "Connery" strap now available - https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/connery.php
> 
> What do you think?
> View attachment 15699342


Price: I'd say no. But the 'Connery' rocks. I wonder how many buckles will be engraved '007' or 'OHMSS'?


----------



## William

damienmcguigan said:


> New "Connery" strap now available - https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/connery.php
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15699342


I think it is stunning. May get one if she has a sale in the near future. Got too many straps already.


----------



## QuadSculls

I am waiting for my first EO strap. It was mailed over a week ago by Deutsche Post, which offered tracking, as did USPS. I am still waiting for an update, and fear it will be a long wait.
However, if it lives up to its reputation, it will be money well spent.


----------



## JD1077

Arkanjel said:


> I love nato straps, for me they are the most comfortable straps in summer and in winter.
> 
> so, I'm thinking about to buy a Erika's nato strap in desert colour.
> 
> The price is 55€ (whit shipping), normal nato in good quality is 3-4€.
> 
> Does it deserve the price?
> 
> View attachment 12919231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Negative.


----------



## kpjimmy

QuadSculls said:


> I am waiting for my first EO strap. It was mailed over a week ago by Deutsche Post, which offered tracking, as did USPS. I am still waiting for an update, and fear it will be a long wait.
> However, if it lives up to its reputation, it will be money well spent.


My black Friday order took almost a month to get to me in Texas. Just a FYI.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

I ordered one from Holbens bcz I didn’t want to wait too long and I think it comes out a little bit cheaper. 
I ll report back on the size but I was told they are made for 7inch wrist for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcap

Who wears an EO in the water? How quickly does it dry?

Cheers


----------



## QuadSculls

Watchcap said:


> Who wears an EO in the water? How quickly does it dry?
> 
> Cheers


Since the original MN strap was made for divers, one can assume that it will dry quickly. Once it warms up a bit, I'll be able to give you some first hand comments.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Watchcap said:


> Who wears an EO in the water? How quickly does it dry?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah dries fast. I wash mine often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scuttle

Ryvil said:


> I love them. Even if you wear them snug, you never feel the need to loosen them during the course of the day because of its elasticity. I also really like the rugged look of it's hook.


I bought an ebay generic elastic MN for a fraction of the price. Exactly the same advantages, good hardware, no problems.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

My strap from Holben's arrived and it looks like its made for a 7inch wrist. 
So if you have 7-7.25inch wrist and want to skip the wait...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William

Looks nice. Erika makes them for fixed lugs which is what I need.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Watchcap said:


> Who wears an EO in the water? How quickly does it dry?
> 
> Cheers


I've never been conscious of a wet strap on my wrist after swimming, so I guess that means it dries out PDQ.


----------



## Snaggletooth

After a few years use his one has died. Sooner than I'd have hoped for. Friction from the metal sliding adjuster did for it.


----------



## SPOGSTER19

How does Erika compare to Watch Steward? I have a Watch Steward strap right now but have no experience with Erika's, I think the WS strap is comfortable, thoughts?


----------



## walking_line

SPOGSTER19 said:


> How does Erika compare to Watch Steward? I have a Watch Steward strap right now but have no experience with Erika's, I think the WS strap is comfortable, thoughts?


I own both, and I would say that they're equal in quality. But the WS is much cheaper. And, I prefer the lower profile hardware and the option for the unsigned buckle. Based on what I read in another thread (closest material to EO's), I bought the nylon single pass version of the WS, so it doesn't have the pinstripe. But, all things being equal, I'd give the edge to the WS strap. Erika's are nice, just not worth the $ with strong alternatives like WS.


----------



## ugawino

They probably did when they first came out. But now you can get 95% of the quality of an Erika's for $15.

So as far as I'm concerned, the value is no longer really there.


----------



## SPOGSTER19

walking_line said:


> I own both, and I would say that they're equal in quality. But the WS is much cheaper. And, I prefer the lower profile hardware and the option for the unsigned buckle. Based on what I read in another thread (closest material to EO's), I bought the nylon single pass version of the WS, so it doesn't have the pinstripe. But, all things being equal, I'd give the edge to the WS strap. Erika's are nice, just not worth the $ with strong alternatives like WS.


Thanks glad to hear, I was assuming the same. With how comfortable the ws strap is I just can't imagine how else the Erika's would make a difference considering the steep price difference. I find the large buckle on Erika's not my style as well, I like how low profile the ws is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

I actually like all referenced styles mentioned. They all have a place but I actually find myself coming back to EO. Personally I find them my GADA strap. 

Are they expensive? Well it's a personal choice. I feel they are worth it for the customization for my smaller wrist and find them perfect for my usage. 

I use all the other straps as well but not as much. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

Well, thanks to all of you, I have just ordered a strap from Watch Steward while I wait for my EO strap. And, if the EO fails to arrive, I have made note of Holben's in case I want to try again. It's really great to be able to get so much useful information on WUS! Thanks again.


----------



## QuadSculls

QuadSculls said:


> Well, thanks to all of you, I have just ordered a strap from Watch Steward while I wait for my EO strap. And, if the EO fails to arrive, I have made note of Holben's in case I want to try again. It's really great to be able to get so much useful information on WUS! Thanks again.


Here's a quick follow up on my order. I placed a strap order with priority mail shipping specified. I received an "order shipped" email 10 minutes later! If the strap is even a fraction as good as the customer service, this will be an excellent experience.


----------



## cfracing

SPOGSTER19 said:


> Thanks glad to hear, I was assuming the same. With how comfortable the ws strap is I just can't imagine how else the Erika's would make a difference considering the steep price difference. I find the large buckle on Erika's not my style as well, I like how low profile the ws is.


Does Watch Steward now make a version of strap with EO's original design configuration? I know their original straps weren't.


----------



## kpjimmy

cfracing said:


> Does Watch Steward now make a version of strap with the same design configuration as the EO? I know their original straps weren't.


Nope. Tws is pretty much different.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## boga

I've never used an EO strap, so I can't compare.

But I bought two Aliexpress Marine Nationale straps, six months ago (by a fracción of the prize).

And they are extremely well done and comfortable.

Khaki/yellow 20mm










Blue/white 22mm


----------



## walking_line

cfracing said:


> Does Watch Steward now make a version of strap with EO's original design configuration? I know their original straps weren't.


Yep, actually they do. It's the 'single pass' option. Same as EO's, but the hardware is a little lower profile (hook is a bit smaller--works fine though).


----------



## QuadSculls

Mine just arrived, and I installed it following included instructions. So far so good, however, getting it to hook was a bit more than difficult.
However, I looked through some earlier posts on this thread and:


CHJ001 said:


> I had that same problem when I received my first one (I now have 3.) Try this technique. Draw the end of the strap up towards the slider by holding the strap between your thumb and your index finger with your thumb resting on top of the cross stitch and your index finger on the underside of the hook. Place the end of the strap (not including the hook) just below the bottom edge of the slider. Then, place your middle finger on the top edge of the slider with your thumb still on top of the cross stitch. Now, with a pinching motion, press down hard with both your middle finger and thumb. This will cause the bottom edge of the slider to lift up, allowing you to push the hook with your index finger over the bottom edge of the slider. It will become second nature once you do it a few times.


Many thanks for this sound advice, and I am now waiting for my Watch Steward strap to arrive and install on another watch. Once it is here and installed, I will comment on my thoughts on the comparison.


----------



## fracture.

Snaggletooth said:


> After a few years use his one has died. Sooner than I'd have hoped for. Friction from the metal sliding adjuster did for it.
> View attachment 15726328
> View attachment 15726331


This happens to the older versions with only one side finished. Happened to mine in 6 months, got a free replacement.



walking_line said:


> I own both, and I would say that they're equal in quality. But the WS is much cheaper. And, I prefer the lower profile hardware and the option for the unsigned buckle. Based on what I read in another thread (closest material to EO's), I bought the nylon single pass version of the WS, so it doesn't have the pinstripe. But, all things being equal, I'd give the edge to the WS strap. Erika's are nice, just not worth the $ with strong alternatives like WS.


Erika does unsigned buckle. I have two such strap at home.


----------



## thesameage

This is all good to read. I just bought a Boldr Venture and have always hated the "bulge" of nato straps. Didn't even know that this style of strap was a thing, but I'm leaning towards ordering a minimalist watch steward band.


----------



## walking_line

fracture. said:


> Erika does unsigned buckle. I have two such strap at home.


Right you are. I guess I had to buy a few of these style of straps before I discovered that none of them have a really nice signed buckle (IMO, at least).


----------



## K. Bosch

I ordered Erika’s Original MN that I intend to put on my Bulova. I’ve never been satisfied with NATO straps, and on this particular watch, I am finding the leather doesn’t suit it very well. The metal bracelet isn’t bad. 

I ordered a blue one with a red stripe. I think it will look good. I will give my critiques once it arrives.


----------



## NudeWrist

I'm trying to decide between Erika's and NDCstraps on a standard MN strap. Does anyone have opinions on either of these?


----------



## VincentG

1st I ordered a $14 MN strap off amazon, you could skip that part, it is not comparable to the used EO I bought recently, completely different straps with a similar buckle design but executed differently. The EO is a keeper, I have not tried any of the other MN style straps, only the cheap knock off, YMMV.





















.


----------



## kpjimmy

NudeWrist said:


> I'm trying to decide between Erika's and NDCstraps on a standard MN strap. Does anyone have opinions on either of these?


Does NDC still do the two layer install under the watch? If they changed that if say either one is fine. I have an old one from their early days.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv

Anyone have recent experience with the new Long Island Watch version of the MN straps? Any info on how it compares to Erika’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

QuadSculls said:


> Here's a quick follow up on my order. I placed a strap order with priority mail shipping specified. I received an "order shipped" email 10 minutes later! If the strap is even a fraction as good as the customer service, this will be an excellent experience.


OK, here are my comments relating to the Watch Steward experience. First, the strap was mailed on 27 Feb., exactly as specified in the order shipped email (see above). However, even though it was sent using USPS Priority Mail, Louis NoJoy's changes to the system translated to a 1 week delivery time which used to be First Class Mail delivery time.
As for the band itself, I ordered the Minimalist version, so it is not a direct comparison with the EO MN band. In simple terms, the band is attractive, and it works as advertised. However, I am of the "you get what you pay for" school of consumerism, and this is not of comparable quality to the EO MN band that I have. It looks good, works well, and WS offers outstanding customer service. If I add a watch for which an EO MN band is suitable, I will pay full freight for the real deal.


----------



## frogles

boga said:


> I've never used an EO strap, so I can't compare.
> 
> But I bought two Aliexpress Marine Nationale straps, six months ago (by a fracción of the prize).
> 
> And they are extremely well done and comfortable.
> 
> Khaki/yellow 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue/white 22mm


ali link, please
thanks


----------



## boga

frogles said:


> ali link, please thanks












*MN Straps*

29 colour combinations. Two sizes (20mm and 22mm).

The shop is NATO Belt.


----------



## kpjimmy

I cannot stop buying from Erika's. Especially if it can make a combo like this.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra

If you need a customized one, definitely. It is better quality than other MN style straps I've come across. Been wearing them for years without fraying, while elasticity remains the same. That is what I need if dropping extra for it.


----------



## 76.ultra

Not to mention she does make 2 piece ones for 6/12 crowns, where single pass bands do not work with the lugs.


----------



## kpjimmy

Yep
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

18mm in this quality. It's too good and worth it to me.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Erika's


----------



## K. Bosch

Just got mine today for my largest watch, which I love, but have never quite gotten the right fit with any strap. Well, the Erika's has infinite adjustability and holds this rather large watch on my wrist really well. I would say it's worth the cost, in this case. Suits the watch too, I think.


----------



## Quartersawn

Can anyone get to https://erikasoriginals.com/ ?

Link hasn't worked for me for several days now.


----------



## K. Bosch

Quartersawn said:


> Can anyone get to https://erikasoriginals.com/ ?
> 
> Link hasn't worked for me for several days now.


I was on it today, but I noticed it was slow.

Holben's Fine Watch Bands carries them. That's where I ordered mine as it was cheaper in USD than Euros for me.


----------



## kpjimmy

K. Bosch said:


> I was on it today, but I noticed it was slow.
> 
> Holben's Fine Watch Bands carries them. That's where I ordered mine as it was cheaper in USD than Euros for me.


Yes. But because I want a smaller size I have no real option lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

K. Bosch said:


> I was on it today, but I noticed it was slow.
> 
> Holben's Fine Watch Bands carries them. That's where I ordered mine as it was cheaper in USD than Euros for me.


Thanks, I knew that they sell them but I need the version for fixed bar watches.


----------



## Watchcap

They do seem very well made, but after struggling for 15 minutes to get the damn thing latched I decided it wasn't worth the price for me.


----------



## B.Kenobi

Watchcap said:


> They do seem very well made, but after struggling for 15 minutes to get the damn thing latched I decided it wasn't worth the price for me.


Glad I'm not the only one who finds the latch to be a bit tricky! I think I finally go the hang of it and for me the comfort is worth it.


----------



## kpjimmy

Watchcap said:


> They do seem very well made, but after struggling for 15 minutes to get the damn thing latched I decided it wasn't worth the price for me.


What size is it made for? If it's sized for a 6.5 or 6.25 inch wrist I'll buy it off you depending if I don't have the color already

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## William

kpjimmy said:


> What size is it made for? If it's sized for a 6.5 or 6.25 inch wrist I'll buy it off you depending if I don't have the color already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I sent you a message.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Erica's original! So what's original about them? Surely she's not the original designer of them?


----------



## QuadSculls

Clearly this is a successful use of marketing. Whether or not she is the original designer, she has gotten you to notice her product.


----------



## Teeuu

E.O. via Holben's Fine Watch Bands - very pleased.


----------



## Onedaydyl

Erika's on seaforth. Works well for me.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Coders

I have a couple of Erikas Originals and agree they are not cheap but great quality. Yes they are not really soft but seem pretty hard wearing. I prefer them to a NATO now

They are super comfortable and you can micro adjust them during the day if you need too.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cfracing

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Erica's original! So what's original about them? Surely she's not the original designer of them?


Yes she is in fact the original designer of this particular strap configuration, but not the first to use elastic parachute strapping for a watch band.

Very early in this thread there was a meta-discussion as to whether Erika held an actual international patent for her strap design and used it to issue cease and desist orders to companies selling cheap Asian knockoffs. Since these knockoffs have reappeared either Erika never had a patent, had one that was invalidated, or it expired. 
_Disclaimer: I am not a patent attorney._ 

Either way, because of the quality and workmanship of her straps and the fact she originated the design, Erika's Originals are worth it to me.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

cfracing said:


> Yes she is in fact the original designer of this particular strap configuration, but not the first to use elastic parachute strapping for a watch band.
> 
> Very early in this thread there was a meta-discussion as to whether Erika held an actual international patent for her strap design and used it to issue cease and desist orders to companies selling cheap Asian knockoffs. Since these knockoffs have reappeared either Erika never had a patent, had one that was invalidated, or it expired.
> _Disclaimer: I am not a patent attorney._
> 
> Either way, because of the quality and workmanship of her straps and the fact she originated the design, Erika's Originals are worth it to me.


Ok thanks for the info mate!


----------



## cfracing

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Ok thanks for the info mate!


Just a minor point of clarification. While the Erika's Original is the first of its design, it was not the first or official (if there is such a thing) Marine Nationale strap. The previous MN straps did not have any easy adjustability, which was one one of the main design requirements of Erika's husband when requesting her to make what turned out to be the first EO strap.

Now that design is much copied, down to the sometimes-difficult-to-close hook/clasp, the original of which was sourced from a surplus military parachute rig just like the rest of the construction materials.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

cfracing said:


> Just a minor point of clarification. While the Erika's Original is the first of its design, it was not the first or official (if there is such a thing) Marine Nationale strap. The previous MN straps did not have any easy adjustability, which was one one of the main design requirements of Erika's husband when requesting her to make what turned out to be the first EO strap.
> 
> Now that design is much copied, down to the sometimes-difficult-to-close hook/clasp, the original of which was sourced from a surplus military parachute rig just like the rest of the construction materials.


They definitely look an improvement from the original MN versions! Cheer...


----------



## QuadSculls

QuadSculls said:


> OK, here are my comments relating to the Watch Steward experience. First, the strap was mailed on 27 Feb., exactly as specified in the order shipped email (see above). However, even though it was sent using USPS Priority Mail, Louis NoJoy's changes to the system translated to a 1 week delivery time which used to be First Class Mail delivery time.
> As for the band itself, I ordered the Minimalist version, so it is not a direct comparison with the EO MN band. In simple terms, the band is attractive, and it works as advertised. However, I am of the "you get what you pay for" school of consumerism, and this is not of comparable quality to the EO MN band that I have. It looks good, works well, and WS offers outstanding customer service. If I add a watch for which an EO MN band is suitable, I will pay full freight for the real deal.


Here's an update on my Watch Steward strap in actual use. I use this on an inexpensive quartz tribute watch when rowing. In this morning's practice, during which we picked up the pace and pressure, the clasp came undone when I brushed it lightly with my opposite hand. I attribute this to the shorter length of the "hook" part of the clasp when compared to the EO clasp. This is heavy duty use, and it was only a light touch, but it did mean that we had to stop the piece and I had to remove my watch because it is just too hard to fasten the clasp after heavy physical exertion, and we wanted to get on with practice. I will wear the band a little tighter during my next practice to see if that alleviates the problem. N.B., this is not a problem that most people will encounter.


----------



## Bonzodog

QuadSculls said:


> Here's an update on my Watch Steward strap in actual use. I use this on an inexpensive quartz tribute watch when rowing. In this morning's practice, during which we picked up the pace and pressure, the clasp came undone when I brushed it lightly with my opposite hand. I attribute this to the shorter length of the "hook" part of the clasp when compared to the EO clasp. This is heavy duty use, and it was only a light touch, but it did mean that we had to stop the piece and I had to remove my watch because it is just too hard to fasten the clasp after heavy physical exertion, and we wanted to get on with practice. I will wear the band a little tighter during my next practice to see if that alleviates the problem. N.B., this is not a problem that most people will encounter.


I found the same problem with unhooking on my watch steward strap,squashed the hook a little bit in a vice,sorted the problem.


----------



## elschiz

So I ended up getting the Black Ops with white stripe and have been wearing it on my 41mm Sub. It is quite comfortable, looks great and fits well, however with that said, I'm not entirely sure it was worth the cost. I figured since it was going on my first ever Rolex what's $100 bucks for a strap? In the future I may look elsewhere.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

elschiz said:


> So I ended up getting the Black Ops with white stripe and have been wearing it on my 41mm Sub. It is quite comfortable, looks great and fits well, however with that said, I'm not entirely sure it was worth the cost. I figured since it was going on my first ever Rolex what's $100 bucks for a strap? In the future I may look elsewhere.


Its worth it. Material is step above the rest. You should see the machine she has for making these. Saw it on youtube in one of her interviews. 
Lets see a picture of the sub on the strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VincentG

Yes


----------



## elschiz

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its worth it. Material is step above the rest. You should see the machine she has for making these. Saw it on youtube in one of her interviews.
> Lets see a picture of the sub on the strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

elschiz said:


> View attachment 15788337
> 
> View attachment 15788338


Excellent combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elschiz

DuckaDiesel said:


> Excellent combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I think they are worth it. The material is durable and easy to clean. The range of colors available are impressive and I like the fact that EO is on of the earlier makers of such straps.

I will be placing an order for one of Erikas vintage straps soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

JimmyBoots said:


> I think they are worth it. The material is durable and easy to clean. The range of colors available are impressive and I like the fact that EO is on of the earlier makers of such straps.
> 
> I will be placing an order for one of Erikas vintage straps soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting to buy a Vintage khaki EO strap since I first found out about them, but I don't have any watches with lug widths greater than 20mm.


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Would I like Erika's straps to cost less? Absolutely! I'll still keep buying them though, because they are, to me, incredibly comfortable. I often forget I'm wearing a watch when I have it on, especially the "Vintage" straps she sells. The newer materials on the other straps seems a bit stiff, but still excellent.


----------



## sylt

Most comfortable summer strap I've worn.


----------



## kpjimmy

Yes
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

sylt said:


> Most comfortable summer strap I've worn.
> View attachment 15869224


I totally agree, and mine just passed the stress test. We did 10 miles on a very windy river, much of it at race pace, and I didn't even know that I was wearing a watch!


----------



## sylt

Yeah, they are very expensive but very comfortable.


----------



## QuadSculls

sylt said:


> Yeah, they are very expensive but very comfortable.


I am a firm believer in the old adage that you get what you pay for. I did try, and briefly review, a credible alternative. I am afraid that it did not stand up to the sort of use that I experience almost daily, which is rowing at a competitive level. For me, the price differential disappears when I can concentrate fully on my rowing and not worry that my watch will get in the way or drop out of the boat. Clearly, less intense stress on a strap/buckle will not require such a positive connection as that provided by the EO MN strap.


----------



## electric_cowboy

I say yes. Granted I got this a couple years ago or maybe more, can't remember for sure. But it's held up very well to a lot of abuse.


----------



## jam3s121

If I buy an erika's will the hardware hit the underside of my wrist or be offset? I have this b&r one but someone just be making these for all the other brands. I can get the latch under my forearm but then the top hardware is visible when viewing the watch which i'm not sure is "correct".

Sent from my








SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

It depends on the length of the strap you order and how you choose to wear it because the clasp can always be positioned by sliding the strap between the spring bars. I was between sizes and ordered the longer one because I like to wear my EO with the clasp more to the side and no metal on the bottom, probably like you. A slightly longer strap will insure the other metal part is also not on the bottom if you slide the strap over.

Edit: Added a different view.


----------



## jam3s121

cfracing said:


> It depends on the length of the strap you order and how you choose to wear it because the clasp can always be positioned by sliding the strap between the spring bars. I was between sizes and ordered the longer one because I like to wear my EO with the clasp more to the side and no metal on the bottom, probably like you. A slightly longer strap will insure the other metal part is also not on the bottom if you slide the strap over.
> 
> Edit: Added a different view.
> 
> View attachment 15869658
> View attachment 15869670


Right, I guess what I was trying to say is that if you order the "correct" size from Erika the hardware hits the bottom/side of bottom on both ends of the strap right? I'm aware you positioning the watch between the spring bars like you said, but then you end up with the other piece of hardware near the top/bottom of the watch (the piece that has the sewn stitching into it.. Was wondering what the "correct" look is. It would seem how you have it is correct where both pieces of hardware hits the bottom/side of the bottom of your wrist.


----------



## VincentG

I would order a bit large, this is supposed to be an 8" strap, my wrist is 185mm 7 3/8" and I would like it a bit bigger. I have been using it as my water watch for a few months now, so far so good.


----------



## cfracing

jam3s121 said:


> Right, I guess what I was trying to say is that *if you order the "correct" size from Erika the hardware hits the bottom/side of bottom on both ends of the strap right?* I'm aware you positioning the watch between the spring bars like you said, but then you end up with the other piece of hardware near the top/bottom of the watch (the piece that has the sewn stitching into it.. Was wondering what the "correct" look is. It would seem how you have it is correct where both pieces of hardware hits the bottom/side of the bottom of your wrist.


There is no "correct" look as far as I know. You can wear an EO strap with the clasp wherever _you_ like. However, I believe if you order the correct size for your wrist, i.e., the circumference of your wrist, the clasp would be at the middle bottom of your wrist (where a regular pin buckle would be) and the sewn-in metal piece would be on the outside _side_. *If you just slide the correct size strap so that the metal piece is more toward the bottom, then the clasp will still be mostly on the bottom*. But if you order a slightly longer strap and slide the strap like before, the the clasp connection will move so that it is more to the side, like my strap. It is hard for me to describe in words, but hopefully with my second picture you can decipher my explanation. 

After posting my response I re-read your post and figured out you and I said the same thing about the correct size strap.


----------



## camb66

Put mine back on my Pelagos for a change up. Love it


----------



## jam3s121

cfracing said:


> There is no "correct" look as far as I know. You can wear an EO strap with the clasp wherever _you_ like. However, I believe if you order the correct size for your wrist, i.e., the circumference of your wrist, the clasp would be at the middle bottom of your wrist (where a regular pin buckle would be) and the sewn-in metal piece would be on the outside _side_. *If you just slide the correct size strap so that the metal piece is more toward the bottom, then the clasp will still be mostly on the bottom*. But if you order a slightly longer strap and slide the strap like before, the the clasp connection will move so that it is more to the side, like my strap. It is hard for me to describe in words, but hopefully with my second picture you can decipher my explanation.
> 
> After posting my response I re-read your post and figured out you and I said the same thing about the correct size strap.


Appreciate it. I wear a b&r one but my next will be a EO. I like that the sewn in piece would be farther down the strap.


----------



## cfracing

Pictures, as the saying goes, to beat a dead horse. Pic 1 is a "correct" size strap worn as I believe an EO strap was designed to be with the clasp in middle of wrist. Pic 2 is the correct size strap rotated. Pic 3 is a slightly longer than correct strap rotated. I simulated the correct size strap by wearing it higher up my arm. BTW a side benefit of wearing the clasp on the side is that it is slightly easier to hook.


----------



## Arainach

Value is always in the eye of the beholder. Erika's straps are quite good. They're clearly a better value than some brands like Omega, and clearly of significantly higher quality than some brands (CheaperNATO, Crown & Buckle Standard/Heavy Duty, Maratec). It gets more complicated with other brands that are of comparable quality and comfort (BluShark AlphaPremier, Moose, C&B Supreme is getting towards this direction but not quite as nice) but are less than half the price.

I've tried EO, and they're not worth 75EUR to me. I'm much happier with BluShark around 40USD. Compared to the price of a watch, though, the difference is minor, so if you find a strap you like, then it's a good value for you.


----------



## VincentG

Arainach said:


> Value is always in the eye of the beholder. Erika's straps are quite good. They're clearly a better value than some brands like Omega, and clearly of significantly higher quality than some brands (CheaperNATO, Crown & Buckle Standard/Heavy Duty, Maratec). It gets more complicated with other brands that are of comparable quality and comfort (BluShark AlphaPremier, Moose, C&B Supreme is getting towards this direction but not quite as nice) but are less than half the price.
> 
> I've tried EO, and they're not worth 75EUR to me. I'm much happier with BluShark around 40USD. Compared to the price of a watch, though, the difference is minor, so if you find a strap you like, then it's a good value for you.


None of the strap makers you listed offer a true MN style strap, Moose does have one that mimics an MN but the way it is shown on their website it has a loose end so if the hook slips out the watch will be gone, the opposite of what an MN strap achieves (or a nato style). I haven't purchased one in ages now as I have a dozen or so but a USGI Mil strap from marathon used to cost $7.99 and it is a super strong and comfortable strap. The one pictured spent 14 years at sea on my late friend Mike's 009 before it was passed along to me, both the strap and the watch held up well I think. Now I have it on a EO MN and it is my gada on the water watch. To the OP, yes they are worth the money.


----------



## nepatriot

Were these made in Spain? I ordered one recently, and in shipped from Bulgaria. Found site that lists Erica's Original as HQ'd in Sofia, Bulgaria. 

Nothing wrong with that ... but I thought these were in-house, hand made, in Spain? Sorta of brings the cost thing back around ...


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

nepatriot said:


> Were these made in Spain? I ordered one recently, and in shipped from Bulgaria. Found site that lists Erica's Original as HQ'd in Sofia, Bulgaria.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that ... but I thought these were in-house, hand made, in Spain? Sorta of brings the cost thing back around ...


I had the same question when I ordered. If I remember correctly, some online research showed that they still operate in Valencia but they expanded production to Sofia, Bulgaria as their volume increased. Presumably they needed a higher margin to scale up. Her Instagram is open about the fact that she's back and forth between her Spanish and Bulgarian operations.


----------



## nepatriot

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> I had the same question when I ordered. If I remember correctly, some online research showed that they still operate in Valencia but they expanded production to Sofia, Bulgaria as their volume increased. Presumably they needed a higher margin to scale up. Her Instagram is open about the fact that she's back and forth between her Spanish and Bulgarian operations.


Thanks! I found the same, where Erica says she spends time in each location. His long did it take for your straps to get to the US from Bulgaria? Mine shipped today vis DHL. Were you happy with the product?


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

nepatriot said:


> Thanks! I found the same, where Erica says she spends time in each location. His long did it take for your straps to get to the US from Bulgaria? Mine shipped today vis DHL. Were you happy with the product?


Love the product and recommend it frequently. It's hard to beat for comfort, security and micro adjustment. My only complaint is that she doesn't offer more colors in 18 or 19mm.

Shipping from DHL took a while. At least a week. It sat in a nearby city for several days waiting for customs clearance. I didn't have to fill out any paperwork or pay any additional fees though.


----------



## QuadSculls

Just ordered 3 more, and they took a week by DHL. Customs clearance was the most time consuming. No duty or additional fees. My first one was sent by registered mail to U.S. it took 6 weeks to the day to get through USPS.


----------



## nimzotech

If the question whether EO straps deserve the price - refers to Erika’s original in-house place of manufacture - Spain ; then I say yes.

On the other hand, if Ms. Erika benefits from the lower manufacturing costs in Bulgaria, then it would be appreciated if she passed down that benefit to her customers.

Perhaps, a point system where customers earn points for a purchase which could be used as a discount on next purchase.

P.S. 

I am fan of the Marine Nationale straps - including Erika’s. 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## cfracing

nimzotech said:


> If the question whether EO straps deserve the price - refers to Erika's original in-house place of manufacture - Spain ; then I say yes.
> 
> On the other hand, if Ms. Erika benefits from the lower manufacturing costs in Bulgaria, then it would be appreciated if she passed down that benefit to her customers.
> 
> Perhaps, a point system where customers earn points for a purchase which could be used as a discount on next purchase.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I am fan of the Marine Nationale straps - including Erika's.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I believe that Erika raised her prices because she purchased equipment to manufacture (weave?) the base material that her straps are made from internally. One of the criticisms of her original straps (excluding the vintage versions) was that the two edges of the straps were not finished the same and one side was sometimes more susceptible to fraying. The time she announced the price increase was also when she announced the new straps that were finished the same on both edges.

The vintage EO straps are made from actual NOS parachute webbing and did not increase in price the last time I checked.


----------



## nimzotech

cfracing said:


> I believe that Erika raised her prices because she purchased equipment to manufacture (weave?) the base material that her straps are made from internally. One of the criticisms of her original straps (excluding the vintage versions) was that the two edges of the straps were not finished the same and one side was sometimes more susceptible to fraying. The time she announced the price increase was also when she announced the new straps that were finished the same on both edges.
> 
> The vintage EO straps are made from actual NOS parachute webbing and did not increase in price the last time I checked.


Vintage at EO - 70 Euros or about $84
Other colors at EO - 75 Euros or about $92

Lets now compare to the same real actual NOS material paruchette webbing as sold by NDC straps:
$74 - so are Erika's Originals worth the price?

Yes, but she is making (read charging) at least $10 more than other manufacturers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

nimzotech said:


> If the question whether EO straps deserve the price - refers to Erika's original in-house place of manufacture - Spain ; then I say yes.
> 
> On the other hand, if Ms. Erika benefits from the lower manufacturing costs in Bulgaria, then it would be appreciated if she passed down that benefit to her customers.
> 
> Perhaps, a point system where customers earn points for a purchase which could be used as a discount on next purchase.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I am fan of the Marine Nationale straps - including Erika's.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


So, let's be clear about this. If a supplier has the business acumen to widen profit margins in a very competitive field, the supplier should forfeit the results of better business practices to keep customers happy? Customers who seem willing to pay for a product that many feel is better than others. That sounds like a very strong disincentive for operating efficiently. It also ignores the benefits of having alternative supply sources in a world that has seen severe supply chain disruption. Furthermore it ignores the benefits that accrue to workers in an area, the Balkans, that has experienced long term economic deprivation. I am happy to help keep a vendor of products that I value in business. The alternative to having a profitable supplier is patently obvious, fewer choices.


----------



## cfracing

nimzotech said:


> Vintage at EO - 70 Euros or about $84
> Other colors at EO - 75 Euros or about $92
> 
> Lets now compare to the same real actual NOS material paruchette webbing as sold by NDC straps:
> $74 - so are Erika's Originals worth the price?
> 
> Yes, but she is making (read charging) at least $10 more than other manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So she has raised the price of the vintage straps. I seem to recall they originally were 65 Euros. Anyway, if you are the first and original, then that carries some weight _for me_. All others are copies, some excellent and some cheap, but all copies nonetheless and usually competing on price.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Anyone has Panerai on EO strap? Pics please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drtoez

Arkanjel said:


> I love nato straps, for me they are the most comfortable straps in summer and in winter.
> 
> so, I'm thinking about to buy a Erika's nato strap in desert colour.
> 
> The price is 55€ (whit shipping), normal nato in good quality is 3-4€.
> 
> Does it deserve the price?
> 
> View attachment 12919231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


one of the most comfortable and versatile straps I ha ve ever owned.


----------



## nimzotech

cfracing said:


> So she has raised the price of the vintage straps. I seem to recall they originally were 65 Euros. Anyway, if you are the first and original, then that carries some weight _for me_. All others are copies, some excellent and some cheap, but all copies nonetheless and usually competing on price.


It begs the question whether EO is the sole and original manufacturer of Marine Nationale parachute elastic material straps in her "vintage stock line".

Are you sure of that ? If is so provide a reliable source of that information.

NDC has been making authentic Marine Nationale straps and cheaper before EO was in business.









NDC® Straps The real Marine Nationale Parachute elastic watch straps


The only real NDC Watch Straps made from 100% N&OS French MN parachute elastic (not reproduction) FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING




ndcstraps.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

nimzotech said:


> NDC has been making authentic Marine Nationale straps and cheaper before EO was in business.


The popularity of EO is driven by her superior design. NDC's design is arguably inferior because it involves excess material, perpetuating a fundamental problem with NATOs that Erika's design solved.

NDC:









EO:









I don't do NATOs and never have because they're bulky. But I really enjoy EO straps.

I've never tried NDC so I'm not sure how adjustable they are. But the extra metal piece on EO straps offers nice micro adjustment, too.


----------



## cfracing

nimzotech said:


> It begs the question whether EO is the sole and original manufacturer of Marine Nationale parachute elastic material straps in her "vintage stock line".
> 
> Are you sure of that ? If is so provide a reliable source of that information.
> 
> NDC has been making authentic Marine Nationale straps and cheaper before EO was in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDC® Straps The real Marine Nationale Parachute elastic watch straps
> 
> 
> The only real NDC Watch Straps made from 100% N&OS French MN parachute elastic (not reproduction) FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndcstraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Erika was not the first to use elastic parachute webbing for straps and I am not sure that there is an official Marine Nationale strap design. What Erika was first to do was come up with a new simple but innovative strap design/configuration that she had supposedly patented. Either the patent ran out, she never had one, or it was revoked because now there are multiple copies of her design.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

cfracing said:


> Either the patent ran out, she never had one, or it was revoked because now there are multiple copies of her design.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe her primary branded competitors (Watch Steward and Nick Mankey) use a different design because she has a valid patent. I think actual knock-offs of her design are unbranded Chinese replicas (where they just don't care about infringement because it's hard to enforce your patents in their jurisdiction).


----------



## nimzotech

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> The popularity of EO is driven by her superior design. NDC's design is arguably inferior because it involves excess material, perpetuating a fundamental problem with NATOs that Erika's design solved.
> 
> I don't do NATOs and never have because they're bulky. But I really enjoy EO straps.
> 
> I've never tried NDC so I'm not sure how adjustable they are. But the extra metal piece on EO straps offers nice micro adjustment, too.


NDC design is not inferior; but more true to the original Marine Nationale implementation. Having extra material does not make for an inferior product. It makes it more customizable to fit. When ordering NDC asks for one's wrist size.

Most however, take the full length, size it to their liking, cut off the unwanted material and melt off the ends with a lighter to prevent fraying.

EO have better advertising and product placement - but perhaps that cost is transferred over to the customers.

I own several EO straps and like them. I also own the NDC strap and an asian variation. Besides the brand name recognition, if I were to say EO straps are superior, I would be lying.

Cheers

Pics to follow&#8230;..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## VincentG

Why has no one mentioned the difference in the slide portion of Erika's straps? All of the knock offs and other brands I have seen have a symmetrical slide buckle whereas EO does not and it is easier to catch with the hook. It can be seen in this pic.


----------



## tundif

Does anyone have a 20mm strap on 19mm lugs, any pics?


----------



## cfracing

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe her primary branded competitors (Watch Steward and Nick Mankey) use a different design because she has a valid patent. I think actual knock-offs of her design are unbranded Chinese replicas (where they just don't care about infringement because it's hard to enforce your patents in their jurisdiction).


I have always thought that that was true about Erika's patent, but now even Watch Steward has a copy of EO's design they call the "Single Pass". Now I'm not sure what is going on.
From the Watch Steward website.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

cfracing said:


> I have always thought that that was true about Erika's patent, but now even Watch Steward has a copy of EO's design they call the "Single Pass". Now I'm not sure what is going on.
> From the Watch Steward website.
> View attachment 15941417


Oh interesting. Lots of potential explanations but I'd be interested to hear what actually changed.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

cfracing said:


> I have always thought that that was true about Erika's patent, but now even Watch Steward has a copy of EO's design they call the "Single Pass". Now I'm not sure what is going on.
> From the Watch Steward website.


Okay I did some digging, and the most interesting thing I learned is that her name is not in fact Erika. Go figure.

She used the streamlined international design application system. I'm not educated enough on the subject, but it seems like the IDA baseline is lower than the threshold for US patents, which require novelty of design. As far as I can tell, she does not have a US patent yet. That's not dispositive because her application is still working it's way through the various country reviews.

On that point, it does seem like she _might_ have filed a little late relative to her commercial launch. Unless I'm misreading the IDA documents, her initial application came about 2 years after she registered the EO TM with USPTO. Would love to get a quick read of the situation from WUS's resident IP lawyers.


----------



## cfracing

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> Okay I did some digging, and the most interesting thing I learned is that her name is not in fact Erika. Go figure.


That's interesting because every article I have seen references her as Erika op den Kelder.


----------



## nepatriot

cfracing said:


> I have always thought that that was true about Erika's patent, but now even Watch Steward has a copy of EO's design they call the "Single Pass". Now I'm not sure what is going on.
> From the Watch Steward website.
> View attachment 15941417


While waiting for 2 Erica's (18 days in transit, currently stuck 6 days in limbo between DHL and USPS), I found The Watch Steward and Nick Mankey Designs. Ordered 4 TWS straps, of 2 of their 3 designs, which arrived in 4 days. Liked them so much, ordered 2 more on Monday, due tomorrow.

The "single pass" is the one I "passed" on. TWS has innovated and improved the MN style, which seems borrowed from the Zulu design, with two *ZERO pass* designs. Mankey also has a *ZERO pass* design.

TWS "G" series, using "TDM" fabric (one of 3 fabrics they offer): NO fabric under the watch! Does not lift the watch up, leaving an unsightly gap under the lug tips. Watch sits down flat - and stays put - on the wrist.

The "TDM" fabric has a lot more stretch and pliability vs Erica's. TWS also has a "Nylon" fabric witch they describe as stiffer, less stretch, "military grade", so probably more like Erica's. The TDS fabric lets me adjust the strap tight, no need to leave any expansion room for wrist swelling in heat and humidity. I've worn these a few times now in upper 80's and 90's F, humidity, hot sun for a whole day. Adjusted in the AM, in cool, dry air conditioning, and never even noticed my watch, heavy Doxa's, as the TDM material effortlessly adjusted. I have had to adjust rubber with sliding clasps, and even Erica's fabric, due to expansion throughout the day. Watch stayed put, doesn't budge. These are the most comfortable straps I have ever used, period.

Made in USA, $25 USD- each - plus shipping. Six for the price of 2 Erica's, arrived in 4 days.

















The G uses a sliding hook design:

























Their other* zero pass* is called the "Minimalist": Uses a "J" hook similar to a traditional MN. 

















Compared to Erica's clasp: Note TWS are 20mm; the Erica's is 24mm for an Apple Watch.









BTW, my understanding is "MN" style is not unique to Erica's. Her's is a version she created and eventually commercialized, but the basic design was being used at the time she designed hers. There's a French company, NDC straps, that also makes MN straps, and claims to be the official supplier to the actual French Marine Nationale's. So I think it's like a Nato or Zulu: anyone can make one.


----------



## kpjimmy

nepatriot said:


> While waiting for 2 Erica's (18 days in transit, currently stuck 6 days in limbo between DHL and USPS), I found The Watch Steward and Nick Mankey Designs. Ordered 4 TWS straps, of 2 of their 3 designs, which arrived in 4 days. Liked them so much, ordered 2 more on Monday, due tomorrow.
> 
> The "single pass" is the one I "passed" on. TWS has innovated and improved the MN style, which seems borrowed from the Zulu design, with two *ZERO pass* designs. Mankey also has a *ZERO pass* design.
> 
> TWS "G" series, using "TDM" fabric (one of 3 fabrics they offer): NO fabric under the watch! Does not lift the watch up, leaving an unsightly gap under the lug tips. Watch sits down flat - and stays put - on the wrist.
> 
> The "TDM" fabric has a lot more stretch and pliability vs Erica's. TWS also has a "Nylon" fabric witch they describe as stiffer, less stretch, "military grade", so probably more like Erica's. The TDS fabric lets me adjust the strap tight, no need to leave any expansion room for wrist swelling in heat and humidity. I've worn these a few times now in upper 80's and 90's F, humidity, hot sun for a whole day. Adjusted in the AM, in cool, dry air conditioning, and never even noticed my watch, heavy Doxa's, as the TDM material effortlessly adjusted. I have had to adjust rubber with sliding clasps, and even Erica's fabric, due to expansion throughout the day. Watch stayed put, doesn't budge. These are the most comfortable straps I have ever used, period.
> 
> Made in USA, $25 USD- each - plus shipping. Six for the price of 2 Erica's, arrived in 4 days.
> View attachment 15957109
> 
> View attachment 15957104
> 
> 
> The G uses a sliding hook design:
> View attachment 15957118
> 
> View attachment 15957103
> 
> View attachment 15957112
> 
> 
> Their other* zero pass* is called the "Minimalist": Uses a "J" hook similar to a traditional MN.
> View attachment 15957121
> 
> View attachment 15957124
> 
> 
> Compared to Erica's clasp: Note TWS are 20mm; the Erica's is 24mm for an Apple Watch.
> View attachment 15957125
> 
> 
> BTW, my understanding is "MN" style is not unique to Erica's. Her's is a version she created and eventually commercialized, but the basic design was being used at the time she designed hers. There's a French company, NDC straps, that also makes MN straps, and claims to be the official supplier to the actual French Marine Nationale's. So I think it's like a Nato or Zulu: anyone can make one.


It comes down to what you like, price aside. I have Nick's straps and I've been promoting him for years. Same with TWS. I have the stiffer nylons they offer which is mostly the 22mm straps TWS offers. The 20mm ones are more like Nick's in my experiences. The 22mm or stiffer TWS is closer to Erika's and Nick's super comfy strap are always great additions to my strap game.

But for me, every brand listed here has a place for me. And also saying that, I continue to buy Erika's based on design and customability to my 6.25 inch wrists and being able to make them custom to 18mm watches I have.

Like beauty, value is personal. Buy what you feel makes you like your watch even more. For me it's all.the.above. lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

kpjimmy said:


> It comes down to what you like, price aside. I have Nick's straps and I've been promoting him for years. Same with TWS. I have the stiffer nylons they offer which is mostly the 22mm straps TWS offers. The 20mm ones are more like Nick's in my experiences. The 22mm or stiffer TWS is closer to Erika's and Nick's super comfy strap are always great additions to my strap game.
> 
> But for me, every brand listed here has a place for me. And also saying that, I continue to buy Erika's based on design and customability to my 6.25 inch wrists and being able to make them custom to 18mm watches I have.
> 
> Like beauty, value is personal. Buy what you feel makes you like your watch even more. For me it's all.the.above. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I may try one of Nick's. All I had been aware of is Erica's, which are nice, but I prefer "commando style" straps: nothing between my wrist and the watch. It was great to find these two other brands, which are exactly what I wanted, vs Erica's which was for me a compromise.

On TWS, do you have any "Minimalists"? I bought 2, and while I like them, I like the G better. Some reviews on TWS "J" hooks have said they prefer Erica's longer "J" design.

I like Erica'sfor the greater color options, but I won't know until these, if ever, arrive if I'll like the "one pass" design. The Erica's have are for an Apple Watch. I have tried many Nato's, Zulu's, even RAF Zulu's, but have never taken to strap under the watch.


----------



## kpjimmy

nepatriot said:


> I may try one of Nick's. All I had been aware of is Erica's, which are nice, but I prefer "commando style" straps: nothing between my wrist and the watch. It was great to find these two other brands, which are exactly what I wanted, vs Erica's which was for me a compromise.
> 
> On TWS, do you have any "Minimalists"? I bought 2, and while I like them, I like the G better. Some reviews on TWS "J" hooks have said they prefer Erica's longer "J" design.
> 
> I like Erica'sfor the greater color options, but I won't know until these, if ever, arrive if I'll like the "one pass" design. The Erica's have are for an Apple Watch. I have tried many Nato's, Zulu's, even RAF Zulu's, but have never taken to strap under the watch.





nepatriot said:


> I may try one of Nick's. All I had been aware of is Erica's, which are nice, but I prefer "commando style" straps: nothing between my wrist and the watch. It was great to find these two other brands, which are exactly what I wanted, vs Erica's which was for me a compromise.
> 
> On TWS, do you have any "Minimalists"? I bought 2, and while I like them, I like the G better. Some reviews on TWS "J" hooks have said they prefer Erica's longer "J" design.
> 
> I like Erica'sfor the greater color options, but I won't know until these, if ever, arrive if I'll like the "one pass" design. The Erica's have are for an Apple Watch. I have tried many Nato's, Zulu's, even RAF Zulu's, but have never taken to strap under the watch.


Yes I have a few of the Minimalist style of TWS. I personally prefer that to the new G straps. I don't know it "feels" more secure with the minimalist version lol. The hooks on TWS straps work, I have not had any issues with accidentally knocking them off kilter. But I mostly baby my watches so there's that too.

As for Erika's ship times, yes I have dealt with the month long process to ship to me in TX. Which pre-covid was only about 10 days. Nowdays, I just bite the bullet and pay for DHL Express and make sure it gets to me and know when to expect it. I factor this into the price I know I will be paying so it's the cost of doing business in the current enviornment.

Post pics of your straps! Here's my Erika's Corsa on my new Orion Calamity. It just looks so good! lol









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

VincentG said:


> Why has no one mentioned the difference in the slide portion of Erika's straps? All of the knock offs and other brands I have seen have a symmetrical slide buckle whereas EO does not and it is easier to catch with the hook. It can be seen in this pic.
> View attachment 15940066


I would vigorously disagree with the assertion that EO straps are easier to hook than the knockoffs. I own a couple of Luff straps and one EO, and the Luff's are so simple to hook it can be done with one hand, without looking or even thinking about it every single time. I attribute this primarily to the thickness of material used. The Luff elastic is significantly thinner, making it far easier to hook the strap.

After several months of use with an EO, I still have to fiddle around with it almost every time I put it on in order to get it hooked.

I haven't noticed a difference with the sliding buckle either. Not saying there isn't one--I just haven't noticed it and don't have the straps with me as of this writing to compare.

That said, I prefer the EO over the Luff regardless. Built to last a long, long time. The Luff is nice at its price point, but it's NOT a 'buy it for life' item by any means. EO is the clear winner here and that's good enough for me!

Of course, YMMV!


----------



## QuadSculls

I agree with broonzbane that Eo straps are not easier to hook than the many alternatives. However, for me, that is a huge plus. More difficult to hook=harder to come undone by accident.


----------



## broonzbane

QuadSculls said:


> I agree with broonzbane that Eo straps are not easier to hook than the many alternatives. However, for me, that is a huge plus. More difficult to hook=harder to come undone by accident.


Fair point and well stated! When I put on my EO, I make it a point to make sure that there's no 'play' between the 'buckle' and the 'hook.' In other words, there's always enough elastic tension between the 12:00 end of the strap and the 6:00 end to keep the hooking hardware pieces in constant contact with one another under all circumstances. No doubt that adds to the difficulty in hooking the strap to the wrist, but it brings rock solid peace of mind with a minuscule sacrifice in comfort that quickly dissipates with wear.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## jam3s121

when ordering an mn strap you pick your normal wrist size and that will still have some adjustment room yes? Also does she offer blank buckles?


----------



## QuadSculls

Yes, specify your measured wrist size and you will have ample room for adjustments either way. And, i believe that you can specify a blank buckle, but have not confirmed that.
I actually like her MN logo.


----------



## VincentG

jam3s121 said:


> when ordering an mn strap you pick your normal wrist size and that will still have some adjustment room yes? Also does she offer blank buckles?


What don't you like about the buckle?


----------



## 54B

DuckaDiesel said:


> Anyone has Panerai on EO strap? Pics please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi, I'm a little late to this thread but if you're still interested here's my Panerai (PAM01314) with a 24mm Erika's Original strap:


























I bought this strap from a third party seller so didn't tailor it to my 7" wrist. Therefore the buckle is higher on my wrist than normal for an EO MN.


----------



## sylt

Rammus said:


>


What color combination is this strap?


----------



## Rammus

sylt said:


> What color combination is this strap?


it's an "Original" "Sand" 
https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/original.php


----------



## Gebbeth

I've given up on Erika's. I've tried to justify the cost vs Nick Mankey, Watch Steward, NDC, even Cheapnatostraps, and I just don't see why there is a huge price gap. Yes, they are better than Cheapnatostraps, but are they better than Nick Mankey, WS or NDC? And Cheapnatostraps are, well, cheap. Buy them by the dozen if you want for the same price as an Erika's.

I priced a Black Ops version with a 24mm width (costs extra) with black hardware (costs extra), and it came up to 150 Euros! For a stretch fabric strip and some really really simple hardware. I just don't get it.

Convince me they are worth $125 dollars more than a similar strap from Nick Mankey or WS.


----------



## Rikimaru

Gebbeth said:


> I've given up on Erika's. I've tried to justify the cost vs Nick Mankey, Watch Steward, NDC, even Cheapnatostraps, and I just don't see why there is a huge price gap. Yes, they are better than Cheapnatostraps, but are they better than Nick Mankey, WS or NDC? And Cheapnatostraps are, well, cheap. Buy them by the dozen if you want for the same price as an Erika's.
> 
> I priced a Black Ops version with a 24mm width (costs extra) with black hardware (costs extra), and it came up to 150 Euros! For a stretch fabric strip and some really really simple hardware. I just don't get it.
> 
> Convince me they are worth $125 dollars more than a similar strap from Nick Mankey or WS.


Yeah this is a BS price. You get a strapcode bracelet for that much...


----------



## Gebbeth

Edit....the Erika's strap was 105 Euros, so more like $85 more than the equivalent strap elsewhere.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Where are you located? I ordered a black ops in 20mm for $87 yesterday. Having tried both Nick Mankeys straps and watch steward straps Erikas are worth it to me. Although I would have more from Nick but his wait times are measured in months these days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

I’m in CA. The 24mm width is extra as is the black hardware. That is why the price went to 105 Euros. No other manufacturer I mentioned charged extra for both the hardware and width choices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Oh wow. That’s a significant difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec

Gebbeth said:


> I've given up on Erika's.
> 
> Convince me they are worth $125 dollars more than a similar strap from Nick Mankey or WS.


I have straps from NM, Erika and WS. From a value perspective (and even comfort), NM comes out ahead in my experience, but Erika straps feel more sturdy. With that said, the premium is way too high to justify for the strap you're looking to commission. At that price, you're lookin at a custom alligator strap, which is more expensive than nylon.

If you don't mind the wait, go with NM.


----------



## QuadSculls

To each his (her) own, value is a very subjective term. For me, the EO MN straps are worth every Euro, penny, fill in the blank.


----------



## emerlin

Hi,

My wrist is just a bit larger than 7.5 inches. Would you recommend me order one from Holbens? Or would the buckle be in the wrong spot and should just order directly from EO? Lastly - do you size up or down when in the middle of a size. Thank you!


----------



## GrimFandango

I am going ahead and say NO. For two major reasons.

I ordered 3 straps. And they started fraying where the keeper meets the material. To be fair, they were put to very hard use (summer of mostly horse-riding almost every day), and someone wearing it around the office or their house may not have that same problem. But I put my watches back on their old $10 nato that were up to the task. In my opinion that is not good enough.
I have since tried out a few other very similar products from the competitors (most notably Watchgecko). They are a fraction of the price of Erica's MN straps. Personally, I don't think there is much between the ones I tried and Erica's in terms of look and style. And the durability was better on the cheaper alternative.
I think "value" is subjective. But I personally think the current price is nuts and I feel dumb for spending the amount of money I did for three of those straps. The mistake I made was thinking this was a durable item because of its design and background. But now I think of it as strictly a fashion item.

I do have to say that Erica had offered to replace the straps that were damaged right away no questions asked. So it is only fair that I'd mention it. But nevertheless, I was disappointed with the product.

This is what my straps looked like after only months (not even years, just a few months) of relatively hard use:


----------



## 54B

emerlin said:


> My wrist is just a bit larger than 7.5 inches. Would you recommend me order one from Holbens? Or would the buckle be in the wrong spot and should just order directly from EO? Lastly - do you size up or down when in the middle of a size. Thank you!


I haven't ordered from Holbens. However, I did order an Erika's Original strap from Watch Obsession, which would probably fit a 7.5" wrist well. My wrists are 7" and I could get away with although the buckle is around the side of my wrist rather than under it.



GrimFandango said:


> This is what my straps looked like after only months (not even years, just a few months) of relatively hard use:


Ouch. Just as well that I don't go horseriding (plus I'd probably injure myself and others). For more casual wear around home, I find the straps good and very comfortable. I stopped using them when playing sports as they got a bit stinky quickly (fixed with a clean, though).


----------



## Delugs

GrimFandango said:


> I am going ahead and say NO. For two major reasons.
> 
> I ordered 3 straps. And they started fraying where the keeper meets the material. To be fair, they were put to very hard use (summer of mostly horse-riding almost every day), and someone wearing it around the office or their house may not have that same problem. But I put my watches back on their old $10 nato that were up to the task. In my opinion that is not good enough.
> I have since tried out a few other very similar products from the competitors (most notably Watchgecko). They are a fraction of the price of Erica's MN straps. Personally, I don't think there is much between the ones I tried and Erica's in terms of look and style. And the durability was better on the cheaper alternative.
> I think "value" is subjective. But I personally think the current price is nuts and I feel dumb for spending the amount of money I did for three of those straps. The mistake I made was thinking this was a durable item because of its design and background. But now I think of it as strictly a fashion item.
> 
> I do have to say that Erica had offered to replace the straps that were damaged right away no questions asked. So it is only fair that I'd mention it. But nevertheless, I was disappointed with the product.
> 
> This is what my straps looked like after only months (not even years, just a few months) of relatively hard use:
> View attachment 16076376


Yikes! That does not look good. But good on them for offering a replacement - good CS is what you are paying for too.


----------



## emerlin

GrimFandango said:


> I have since tried out a few other very similar products from the competitors (most notably Watchgecko). They are a fraction of the price of Erica's MN straps. Personally, I don't think there is much between the ones I tried and Erica's in terms of look and style. And the durability was better on the cheaper alternative.


What model from Watchgecko do you like? Do they have one similar to the MN? 
Thanks!


----------



## QuadSculls

A few comments: I used to compete in the open jumping category at horse shows, and do acknowledge that it is a bit strenuous. However, I cannot understand how that fraying happened while riding, at least in my old discipline. Currently, I am a competitive sculler which involves an unbelievable amount of strokes in a typical training row, which averages about 8 miles/day. I only have worn one watch when rowing, and the MN strap has held up well for the season, and I have already logged about 600 miles on the water.
As for what size to order, Erika specifies that every strap is custom, so I would measure exactly, and provide that metric with your order.


----------



## Gebbeth

Well, if the EO’s were based on the MN versions, I can’t believe that horseback riding and jumping would be any less strenuous than military diving and SEAL work.

I think the issue is that the hardware has not be chamfered or the edges ground down enough to not cut into the fabric. This is probably not an issue just with EO by the way. If the hardware edges aren’t softened, they will cut the fabric with enough time and/or use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

Your supposition that riding and jumping are equal to combat swimming, etc., to be polite, does not hold water (pun intended). Team Guys in the 60s through mid-70s wore a variety of watches on a variety of straps, Moki Martin wore his issued Tudor Sub on an Oyster bracelet. I cannot speak to the use that the Marine Nationale divers and sailors put their Tudor 7016 and 9411/0 watches through, but their original straps were made from para cord, and were fairly durable. Combat conditions are extreme, and do not have parallels in normal life, even in extreme sports. The EO MN bands are, IMO, a great compromise between totally utilitarian use and good looks.


----------



## Gebbeth

I think you have “jumped” to conclusions with your concept that marine divers and SEALs only swim.

That is not what they only do. If you think about combat situations, I think it’s much much more than swimming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuadSculls

I'm afraid that you are unfamiliar with NEC 5326 (Combat Swimmer), now known as Navy Special Warfare Operator. As most of the general public are aware, SEAL is an acronym for Sea, Air, and Land. Let's end this part of the discussion here and confine it to straps.


----------



## JimmyBoots

emerlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wrist is just a bit larger than 7.5 inches. Would you recommend me order one from Holbens? Or would the buckle be in the wrong spot and should just order directly from EO? Lastly - do you size up or down when in the middle of a size. Thank you!


I just received my order in from Holben's today. For reference my wrist is 7.25" on a cool day.

Personally I like a little less material but for a EO strap that I ordered on Friday and got in today I'm happy. Especially considering that I got this strap for pool/beach duty next week on vacation.

I'll be posting up my green/yellow up later on today if anyone is looking for one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Yes


----------



## Gebbeth

Has anyone suffered from slap back, where the MN hook snaps back when you release it, and ends up hitting the crystal? I haven't had a problem with hook strap type straps, but I recently heard something about that on Youtube. Didn't know it was a thing if it is.


----------



## Rikimaru

Gebbeth said:


> Has anyone suffered from slap back, where the MN hook snaps back when you release it, and ends up hitting the crystal? I haven't had a problem with hook strap type straps, but I recently heard something about that on Youtube. Didn't know it was a thing if it is.


Yeah that happens mate. Gotta be carefull.


----------



## emerlin

JimmyBoots said:


> I just received my order in from Holben's today. For reference my wrist is 7.25" on a cool day.
> 
> Personally I like a little less material but for a EO strap that I ordered on Friday and got in today I'm happy. Especially considering that I got this strap for pool/beach duty next week on vacation.


Thank you for this!


----------



## larand

Gebbeth said:


> Has anyone suffered from slap back, where the MN hook snaps back when you release it, and ends up hitting the crystal? I haven't had a problem with hook strap type straps, but I recently heard something about that on Youtube. Didn't know it was a thing if it is.


I must have 10 watches on MN-type straps (EO, WS, and various cheap Chinese knockoffs) and I've never had that happen. If one pays the slightest bit of attention when releasing it, I can't imagine that happening unless you were trying to make it happen.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## noregrets

Have really been enjoying Erika's on my Damaskos...


----------



## Delugs

noregrets said:


> Have really been enjoying Erika's on my Damaskos...
> 
> View attachment 16103981
> 
> 
> View attachment 16103982


Think I recognise that tray! Hope you like it!


----------



## noregrets

Delugs said:


> Think I recognise that tray! Hope you like it!


Thanks! Your trays are beautiful, congrats on such a great product. As you know I now have three...


----------



## Snaggletooth

noregrets said:


> Thanks! Your trays are beautiful, congrats on such a great product. As you know I now have three...


Tell us more&#8230; ?


----------



## noregrets

Snaggletooth said:


> Tell us more&#8230; ?


The Delugs watch valet trays are really fantastic imo and a great value. Alcantara inner and Saffiano outer. The grey/dark green is my favorite. I also have the black/grey and navy/off-white. As a bonus, I've found they also make great backgrounds for WUS photos. 









Valet Tray







delugs.com


----------



## jam3s121

I have two one size "mn" style straps, one from Erika (Bell & Ross OEM erika's mn strap) and a B&R Bands strap. Both of them are one size, is the difference between the one size and a properly sized one that the hook should hit the bottom of the wrist with the other piece of hardware not really be visible above 12 o clock on your wrist? These one size ones i end up seeing that piece of hardware. Thanks.


----------



## kpjimmy

jam3s121 said:


> I have two one size "mn" style straps, one from Erika (Bell & Ross OEM erika's mn strap) and a B&R Bands strap. Both of them are one size, is the difference between the one size and a properly sized one that the hook should hit the bottom of the wrist with the other piece of hardware not really be visible above 12 o clock on your wrist? These one size ones i end up seeing that piece of hardware. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 16369821


What's your wrist size? I have 6.25 inch ish wrists. A bit bigger depending on the weather. As to your answer. There's no correct answer. Some like the hardware on the bottom or 'middle' of the wrist. Some like it sitting off center to the side so that the hardware doesn't hit the desk or table. However one should orient the back hardware in order to best set it. Hope that makes sense. Bottom line, however it is comfortable for you us the best way. 

Think of natos. I've seen so many ways to wear one and there's no wrong way per say. Just whatever works for you. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

The spacing on an Erika's strap's hardware is fixed based on the size you order, how snug you wear it, and your wrist size. However, you can place these two parts anywhere around your wrist by sliding the watch head.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Thanks for showing the underside. My wrist is about 6.8 inches.


----------



## chas58

Naw, I don't think they deserve the price, but they photograph well.
I guess I just don't like having an elastic watch strap. That, and I can't tell how they are better than a <$10 strap from cheapestnatostraps - although I typically change the hardware on the cheapest straps. 

It was nice having them put a little German Flag on my "Flieger".
And, I was humbled that Oris copied my colorway on their $4K bronze watch with an MN strap on it.


----------



## Caltex88

They are definitely higher quality than the other straps. The tolerances on the hardware are much tighter and the nylon is a more precise and tight weave. 

It really all depends if you think those small advantages are worth the much higher price. I actually prefer the Watch Steward TDM “g-series” straps. While the TDM is a less firm nylon (more stretch), due to how the g-series loop through it double layers the nylon in all places. With double layers, the more stretchy fabric works best. A EO type nylon works with a single layer, but is too firm when doubled up. The g-series wears sleeker and is great.


----------



## GrouchoM

It seems a question could be asked whether or not users would buy another Erica's if the price were the same as their competitions.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

GrouchoM said:


> It seems a question could be asked whether or not users would buy another Erica's if the price were the same as their competitions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I would provided they didn't lower the quality of the straps. I don't see Erika's MN as affording some kind of exclusivity for which some may pay a premium. It's just a strap; a very comfortable and well designed strap.


----------



## kpjimmy

GrouchoM said:


> It seems a question could be asked whether or not users would buy another Erica's if the price were the same as their competitions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I would as well. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane

Wondering this morning if 007 ever rode in competitive horse jumping/steeplechase events…


----------



## Mauric

o
I just got a cheap one from alliexpress, less than 4 USD including shipping. As somebody else mentioned, this cheap straps are more elastic, the Erika's original MN are stiffer, which at least fue me is better, but this may be a personal preference.

The second difference is the lenght, the alliexpress are one size and are bigger than the Erika's MN sized to my 6.5 inches wrist.

The price difference is huge around 70 against 4 USD. At least for me, I will never buy the the Erika's MN again, they are good but overpriced. Regarding the alliexpress strap, I think I will never use it and I will never buy another.


----------



## RobMc

I bought 1, and really like it. However, I went to buy a second and decided to get an American flag stitched in. Turns out the American flag option is twice the price of any other flag (except for the Philippines and the union jack), and 4 times the price of some. Am I a schmuck on wheels? I should pay twice the price? They don't pay a fee for the image (as far as I know), why should I pay more? It's insulting, and I will never buy from them again. 20 Euro to have a 1 cm flag stitched in the band? Get bent.


----------



## melikewatches

Is there an easy way to put it on ? Having a really tough time getting the clip in 1 handed.


----------



## 54B

melikewatches said:


> Is there an easy way to put it on ? Having a really tough time getting the clip in 1 handed.


I pull the hook up with my thumb and forefinger and then use my middle finger to tip the bottom of the catch away from my wrist. Then, I slot the hook in. Hopefully that makes sense...

In terms of whether it's easy, I think that one day I found it hard and then suddenly I seemed to have developed the knack for doing it. I don't think it's to do with the elastic stretching out as I can now hook a new Erika's MN as easily as an older one.


----------



## GrouchoM

54B said:


> I pull the hook up with my thumb and forefinger and then use my middle finger to tip the bottom of the catch away from my wrist. Then, I slot the hook in. Hopefully that makes sense...
> 
> In terms of whether it's easy, I think that one day I found it hard and then suddenly I seemed to have developed the knack for doing it. I don't think it's to do with the elastic stretching out as I can now hook a new Erika's MN as easily as an older one.


Same here. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

54B said:


> I pull the hook up with my thumb and forefinger and then use my middle finger to tip the bottom of the catch away from my wrist. Then, I slot the hook in. Hopefully that makes sense...


I use the same technique. I also prefer to wear the catch more on the side of my wrist instead of the bottom, which seems to make it even easier, at least to me. I can do this because I ordered my strap slightly longer.


----------



## 54B

54B said:


> I pull the hook up with my thumb and forefinger and then use my middle finger to tip the bottom of the catch away from my wrist. Then, I slot the hook in. Hopefully that makes sense...
> 
> In terms of whether it's easy, I think that one day I found it hard and then suddenly I seemed to have developed the knack for doing it. I don't think it's to do with the elastic stretching out as I can now hook a new Erika's MN as easily as an older one.


Having just put on my watch, I realise I misspoke (mistyped?). I actually use my thumb and third finger to hold the hook and my index finger to lift up the catch. 

Hopefully this photo demonstrates:


----------



## melikewatches

54B said:


> Having just put on my watch, I realise I misspoke (mistyped?). I actually use my thumb and third finger to hold the hook and my index finger to lift up the catch.
> 
> Hopefully this photo demonstrates:


Thanks


----------



## QuadSculls

RobMc said:


> I bought 1, and really like it. However, I went to buy a second and decided to get an American flag stitched in. Turns out the American flag option is twice the price of any other flag (except for the Philippines and the union jack), and 4 times the price of some. Am I a schmuck on wheels? I should pay twice the price? They don't pay a fee for the image (as far as I know), why should I pay more? It's insulting, and I will never buy from them again. 20 Euro to have a 1 cm flag stitched in the band? Get bent.


Checking the website, your information is incorrect. All the flag options are equally priced. Perhaps your post caused a reaction and pricing was changed. However, it seems as if you are making an erroneous post.


----------



## RobMc

QuadSculls said:


> Checking the website, your information is incorrect. All the flag options are equally priced. Perhaps your post caused a reaction and pricing was changed. However, it seems as if you are making an erroneous post.


I am not mistaken. It says 10 euro. But go and select a flag, and you see the adjusted prices according to country.

Click the Buy button, then you'll get a drop down menu where you'll see each individual price.


----------



## QuadSculls

I stand corrected, I did not go to the additional page. Sorry.


----------



## ronenash

Always wanted to try Erika straps but they are way overpriced for what they are so I pass.


----------



## QuadSculls

[email protected] said:


> Always wanted to try Erika straps but they are way overpriced for what they are so I pass.


Just curious, how can you determine that they are "way overpriced" without actually trying one?


----------



## Mauric

QuadSculls said:


> Just curious, how can you determine that they are "way overpriced" without actually trying one?


I can attest it. These straps are way overpriced for what they are.

I have three and one from alliexpress.


----------



## kpjimmy

Mauric said:


> I can attest it. These straps are way overpriced for what they are.
> 
> I have three and one from alliexpress.


I can attest that I have bought over a dozen EOs since I started this hobby. I have tried almost all of the different variations out there. Yet I seem to come back to EO. Yes, they're a bit overpriced. Yes I still will buy them, especially on Black Friday. 

Why EO compared to others? Consistency in quality and swap bands daily. EO has the custom size I want and have the perfect rigidity if needed, on a choncky watch. 

You name it, I probably tried it. Will I continue trying others as well? Heck yeah. Will I continue to buy EO, another heck yeah. 

Like beauty, value to one is to each his/her/it own. 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

kpjimmy said:


> I can attest that I have bought over a dozen EOs since I started this hobby. I have tried almost all of the differentvariationsoutthere. Yet I seem to come back to EO. Yes, they're a bit overpriced. Yes I still will buy them, especially on Black Friday.
> 
> Why EO compared to others? Consistency in quality and swap bands daily. EO has the custom size I want and have the perfect rigidity if needed, on a choncky watch.
> 
> You name it, I probably tried it. Will I continue trying others as well? Heck yeah. Will I continue to buy EO, another heck yeah.
> 
> Like beauty, value to one is to each his/her/it own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You're right, value is to each his own. 

As you said, sizing and stiffness are good qualities in EO. 

If it's a bit overpriced or way overpriced, it's a personal opinion.


----------



## Teeuu

Here's what goes into making Erika's MN straps. BTW, Ted is the mascot of Oris watch.


----------



## kpjimmy

I keep buying them. So it's a yes from me.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

RobMc said:


> I bought 1, and really like it. However, I went to buy a second and decided to get an American flag stitched in. Turns out the American flag option is twice the price of any other flag (except for the Philippines and the union jack), and 4 times the price of some. Am I a schmuck on wheels? I should pay twice the price? They don't pay a fee for the image (as far as I know), why should I pay more? It's insulting, and I will never buy from them again. 20 Euro to have a 1 cm flag stitched in the band? Get bent.


That's probably because the flags are hand stitched and the Union Jack & US flag designs are quite a bit more complex than other flags. You can see how the flags are done in this video:









Do Erika's straps deserve the price?


Just curious, how can you determine that they are "way overpriced" without actually trying one? I can attest it. These straps are way overpriced for what they are. I have three and one from alliexpress.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jrushin

Just adding my experience here. I purchased an EO strap 2 years ago for about $89 US. Was great for first 18-20 months but then, over the course of about 2-3 months, the elastic all failed. Went from an elastic strap to a worthless non-stretchy strap that's about 4" too long. Emailed EO and they said, after 2 years of use, that's to be expected. I wouldn't purchase again.


----------



## kpjimmy

Jrushin said:


> Just adding my experience here. I purchased an EO strap 2 years ago for about $89 US. Was great for first 18-20 months but then, over the course of about 2-3 months, the elastic all failed. Went from an elastic strap to a worthless non-stretchy strap that's about 4" too long. Emailed EO and they said, after 2 years of use, that's to be expected. I wouldn't purchase again.


Sorry to hear. For me I have enough different straps that I am able to swap out the EO. I have some EOs from 2016 that I still wear. So ymmv.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz

Wait for the sale or go to holbens for a discount. Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Jrushin

kpjimmy said:


> Sorry to hear. For me I have enough different straps that I am able to swap out the EO. I have some EOs from 2016 that I still wear. So ymmv.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I only wore it about one-third of the time, but did take it into the ocean and pool a bit.


----------



## GrouchoM

I had a first generation that frayed after one year. I paid half price for the second generation. I'm surprised they feel it has a 
Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

This strap has held up well for years, worn on multiple watches.
dP


----------



## JimmyBoots

Yes they are overpriced but so are other quality “name” brand straps. Omegas straps are terribly over priced; their regular natos are $160 and the Bond Bond 007 nato is $320!

Tudors natos aren’t much better. And considering EO is a OEM for many watch brands out there i place them in the same category. 

I personally like them and will continue to purchase them. All of the EO straps I’ve had have been very solid and well constructed and I like the stiffer material that I haven’t found in less expensive alternatives. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

I have several Erika's straps that I bought when they first appeared, but I no longer wear them. What was great was the custom length and the color choices, plus the comfort. The reason I don't wear them now is that the edges of the elastic strap can fray or lose color from wear. The hardware piece for the adjustment fits very tightly and is prone to abrade the material. Because these are stamped and cut, there's no beveling or chamfering of the edges. Maybe she's changed the hardware in the past two years, but I don't know.

The straps I use instead are elastic single-pass NATOs. While all fabric straps are prone to wear on the edges, what I have are doing OK. I also have several Mankey straps, but they started to drive me nuts when taking them off my wrist.


----------



## Watchout63

I saw this thread after seeing a thread where someone is selling a used Ericka for $70. I just got some CNS straps in recently for $5 a pop. Looking at the design comparison, I can't possibly comprehend how these straps are so expensive. I'm sure the material is higher quality but let's get real. IF you want to pay the price, by all means go right ahead, they are very nice straps in the pics I've seen.


----------



## GrouchoM

JML said:


> I have several Erika's straps that I bought when they first appeared, but I no longer wear them. What was great was the custom length and the color choices, plus the comfort. The reason I don't wear them now is that the edges of the elastic strap can fray or lose color from wear. The hardware piece for the adjustment fits very tightly and is prone to abrade the material. Because these are stamped and cut, there's no beveling or chamfering of the edges. Maybe she's changed the hardware in the past two years, but I don't know.
> 
> The straps I use instead are elastic single-pass NATOs. While all fabric straps are prone to wear on the edges, what I have are doing OK. I also have several Mankey straps, but they started to drive me nuts when taking them off my wrist.


Those were the version 1. I had one that developed the same issue and contacted Erika's. They offered either a free replacement or an joffe to their version 2 (considerably more durable material) at half price.... which I chose.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

That's good to know that she upgraded the material. My straps were all black, with some center stripes, and the edge problems were very noticeable. But was the hardware changed (the edge finishing)?


----------



## Ignaceworang

I bought the MN green in 2016, very good for the price at that time but I wasn't able to use it properly, it was sliding up and down after 10-15 minutes of wear....so I sold it off


----------



## Rikimaru

JML said:


> That's good to know that she upgraded the material. My straps were all black, with some center stripes, and the edge problems were very noticeable. But was the hardware changed (the edge finishing)?


Let me break that one for ya. So on the left is the old version, the upgaded one on the right. The strap is now stitched from both sides (gen I had one edge rough) . The buckle is now narrower, slightly easier to engage. The weave of the strap is a bit more elastic and less sturdy than gen one.


----------



## Jrushin

Watchout63 said:


> I saw this thread after seeing a thread where someone is selling a used Ericka for $70. I just got some CNS straps in recently for $5 a pop. Looking at the design comparison, I can't possibly comprehend how these straps are so expensive. I'm sure the material is higher quality but let's get real. IF you want to pay the price, by all means go right ahead, they are very nice straps in the pics I've seen.


Having had both EO and CNS, I gotta say that the CNS straps and hardware are way lower quality than the EO. Just the feel of the EO is quality. Plus, EO uses true bronze on the bronze hardware while CNS uses coated or some bronze "paint" that just looks cheesy (and isn't even a bronze color, it's more gold).

Yes, you get what you pay for, and you can get 10 CNS elastic straps for the price of a single EO... Oh wait, now that I think about it...


----------



## Watchman64

I paid Euro 42 for my first EO strap. I believe it was the second generation strap and not the older vintage straps. Over time their prices went up substantially as she invested to grow her business. New materials, in-house production and expansion naturally would make the price hike inevitable. I also compared the knockoffs and found them to thinner, softer and duller materials which I dislike. My MN Original strap is still good and in use. Just placed an order from Erika for another watch.


----------



## cfracing

Jrushin said:


> Having had both EO and CNS, I gotta say that the CNS straps and hardware are way lower quality than the EO. Just the feel of the EO is quality. Plus, EO uses true bronze on the bronze hardware while CNS uses coated or some bronze "paint" that just looks cheesy (and isn't even a bronze color, it's more gold).
> 
> Yes, you get what you pay for, and you can get 10 CNS elastic straps for the price of a single EO... Oh wait, now that I think about it...


I agree the EO quality is high and worth the additional cost. However, remember it is Erika’s *Original* and I am willing to pay a little to reward someone who first came up with the design, even as simple as it was.


----------



## damienmcguigan

The EO's are superb. It does make me chuckle a bit when some watch people get their knickers twisted about homage or copy watches but have no problems buying cheaper copies of the EO


----------



## QuadSculls

damienmcguigan said:


> The EO's are superb. It does make me chuckle a bit when some watch people get their knickers twisted about homage or copy watches but have no problems buying cheaper copies of the EO


I totally agree, waiting for delivery of two more as I reply.


----------



## damienmcguigan

QuadSculls said:


> I totally agree, waiting for delivery of two more as I reply.


I haven't used my SWCC for sometime. Hopefully get to use it again when the weather heats up


----------



## bigvic

My 2nd EO arrived yesterday, first time I’ve bought direct. I wanted to try the denim & orange for my orange Planet Ocean as in the 11 years I’ve owned it I’ve never found any strap that I’m 100% happy with apart from the original bracelet.

First thoughts, it’s pretty much perfect so in that aspect alone it was money well spent.

I’ve tried every alternative from the Omega rubber & Omega nato’s, GGB Velcro, NM hook straps to AliExpress MN knock offs, I must have spent almost as much as the PO cost me back in 2011, I just wish EO had come out with the denim strap years earlier.


----------



## Rikimaru

Those are now 85€? Holy crap


----------



## bigvic

You better not look at the NATOs from Omega! 😱


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How is the weight distribution with the Tudor GMT? I tried a C&B single pass and found it felt a little too heavy.


----------



## Dan Pierce

The Watch Steward Original & G Series do a great job holding my BB GMT in place.
dP


----------



## entropy1049

Color me a fan😂.


----------



## Watchman64

Trident Red. The Navy color looks different depending on light ambience. It's perfect in my humble opinion.



















The Original EO on my Black Sumo this week.

I wish they are more affordable but this isn't likely to be the case as Erika is now on contract supplying Bell & Ross. Only consolation is that we get ours bespoke.










EO on B&R


----------



## Mauric

I gave an opportunity to my Erika's original strap, back in the days when these straps were unique I bought three straps, I lost one though. I also bought one of those cheap straps from Alliexpress not so long ago.

As mentioned there is no too much difference, at least not when you considered the price.

Erika's straps are stiffer and feels more robust. The Alliexpress are like universal fit while the Erika's are fitted to you own size, in my case the Erika's straps are way shorter and I don't think that I could use the Alliexpress for my short wrist.

I have to say that I'm really enjoying the Erika's straps in these days, still I don't think that I will buy another strap from her again.


----------



## jam3s121

I have 2 EO MN Straps, and another from B&R Bands (who likely gets them made private label by the same factory making them for long island watch and others). The more generic ones under $35 are not nearly as stiff, this isn't an issue on a light watch, but if you have a top heavy watch the strap ends up loosening and the watch moves around too much for my liking. I originally bought the OEM Strap for my B&R v2 93 GMT and didn't know it was an MN until I saw the small signed logo on the backside of the latch (not on the front like if you buy it from her shop). I liked how the strap stayed in place and didn't get looser during the day. 

I finally bought another one and got it last week on my SPB143. Wore it out a boat and went swimming a bit yesterday, i never needed to adjust my watch or had to worry the strap was loosening. Very happy with it. If you are on the fence about spending $30-$90 my recommendation is to buy the $30 and see if you like the style before going for the more expensive stuff. The only real difference is the weave is tighter, making it a little stiffer but IMO more secure.


----------



## thomaslux

Good straps, still very overpriced


----------



## Deadheadz1

I have never been a big fan of natos but I think I want to try an Erika’s originals. They look pretty nice i my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Taking advantage of the strong US Dollar vs the Euro I just ordered another (All Black with Sahara stitching). I'm already thinking I should have ordered two. Ahhh, well... gotta birthday coming up....


----------



## OmegaGuySD

They are great straps, much better than many of the cheaper alternatives. But are they worth it is pretty subjective. I like them and have a few, but I agree the price is crazy.


----------



## Tagdevil

Haven't tried an Erikas yet but last week I received by first from The Watch Steward. The G Series strap I received is absolutely awesome. So incredibly comfortable and supports my Seiko MM300 beautifully. Transforms how easily that beefy watch can be worn like its a much smaller watch. Just ordered 2 more from them yesterday. I would imagine that Erikas must be just as good if not a bit better. The Watch Steward strap was only $25 and made right here in the peach state


----------



## Bonzodog

After trying other makes I ordered fromEO,imho the best on the market.


----------



## Mazzyracer

If you want to try the style without spending too much. I've bought several brands of these types of straps including the EO. The closes I've found is on amazon and it's branded as Binlun. And they're only 14.99. The fabric is almost as thick/stiff as EO unlike strapsco which is a lot softer and more elastic.


----------



## Teeuu

DHL are predicting delivery tomorrow of my new one in all black so in the meantime we'll have to make do with this:


----------



## le_paulo

Let me get this straight - over 1500 posts and 300+ users *still *debating whether one brand of elastic straps are worth the price? It's mind boggling. Seriously, don't people have better things to do?

I obviously don't so let me add that the updated EO straps are first class. Mine sit on daily beaters that go cycling, swimming, in the shower, washed regularly and still look great - no fraying and no fading. They are insanely comfortable - the only watch strap I've ever worn that literally vanishes on the wrist (compared to most others that are constantly reminding me they are there).

Sure, a bit pricey - but Erica has done her homework on materials and construction and it shows. Here's some photos of my strap from a few weeks ago:








Bowled over by Black Bay ‘Grey’ 925


I’ve owned a black bay 58 925 (the silver case) for a week now and wanted to share my initial impressions. In short, it’s awesome! It shouldn’t work, with the silver case and all that. But the colour and feel of the case makes it feel really special. While the metal might be soft, I think it...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 54B

Teeuu said:


> DHL are predicting delivery tomorrow of my new one in all black so in the meantime we'll have to make do with this:
> View attachment 16956150


That's a great combination! If DHL is delayed, there's no harm in "making do" for a bit longer!


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## nodnar

To me, yes


----------



## Dan Pierce

While I enjoy the price, quality, design options, & quick turnaround of Watch Steward straps, my MN from Erika has held up well looks great on everything.
dP


----------



## Caltex88

le_paulo said:


> Let me get this straight - over 1500 posts and 300+ users *still *debating whether one brand of elastic straps are worth the price? It's mind boggling. Seriously, don't people have better things to do?
> 
> I obviously don't so let me add that the updated EO straps are first class. Mine sit on daily beaters that go cycling, swimming, in the shower, washed regularly and still look great - no fraying and no fading. They are insanely comfortable - the only watch strap I've ever worn that literally vanishes on the wrist (compared to most others that are constantly reminding me they are there).
> 
> Sure, a bit pricey - but Erica has done her homework on materials and construction and it shows. Here's some photos of my strap from a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowled over by Black Bay ‘Grey’ 925
> 
> 
> I’ve owned a black bay 58 925 (the silver case) for a week now and wanted to share my initial impressions. In short, it’s awesome! It shouldn’t work, with the silver case and all that. But the colour and feel of the case makes it feel really special. While the metal might be soft, I think it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


The first rule that the 19th century Austrian economist Carl Menger discovered is that value is subjective and marginal. Given those two truths, of course we're still talking about it, as that value proposition will be different man to man, and even different to the same man on two different days.


----------



## Teeuu

The black one arrived right on time...


----------



## Dan Pierce

Perfect combo.
dP


----------



## louis

1472 posts regarding a NATO-Strap ??? Congrats WUS !


----------



## Beechcreekgary

louis said:


> 1472 posts regarding a NATO-Strap ??? Congrats WUS !


An overpriced one as well.


----------



## Mazzyracer

Beechcreekgary said:


> An overpriced one as well.


You can pick up an homage strap. Much cheaper!


----------



## Superbowlsaints74

Probably not. But I'm still pretty impressed with them. I absolutely love it on my Tudor BB. I have a B&R branded one and there's no comparison. EO is certainly more premium IMO although I would add that I found EO much harder to latch for a period of time.


----------



## QuadSculls

Agreed on the initial difficulty to latch. However, along with that comes the difficulty to unlatch, which means that watch stays on my wrist more securely.


----------



## Superbowlsaints74

QuadSculls said:


> Agreed on the initial difficulty to latch. However, along with that comes the difficulty to unlatch, which means that watch stays on my wrist more securely.


Absolutely!


----------



## GrouchoM

I only found it difficult to latch for a week or two. Now, it's really quick and easy. The strap didn't change, my ability did. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## debussychopin

Just a quick question, didn't read this thread to find the answer but..

What is the price you pay if you're in USA?
-
The prices are 80 euro each strap.

Her terms and conditions state:

"
*3. Prices*
3.1. All prices indicated for products available via the Site are inclusive of VAT, if applicable, at the current rates and are expressed Euro. .."

Which means I should have a vat deducted price? 

However the site charged me the full price (along with PayPal converting it to the dollar at a very bad rate)

Which ended up with me paying 93 dollars total.

Is this correct or should there be a discounted price?

Thanks.


----------



## Teeuu

debussychopin said:


> Just a quick question, didn't read this thread to find the answer but..
> 
> What is the price you pay if you're in USA?
> -
> The prices are 80 euro each strap.
> 
> Her terms and conditions state:
> 
> "
> *3. Prices*
> 3.1. All prices indicated for products available via the Site are inclusive of VAT, if applicable, at the current rates and are expressed Euro. .."
> 
> Which means I should have a vat deducted price?
> 
> However the site charged me the full price (along with PayPal converting it to the dollar at a very bad rate)
> 
> Which ended up with me paying 93 dollars total.
> 
> Is this correct or should there be a discounted price?
> 
> Thanks.


My most recent purchase was 14 OCT and it was 100 Euros. That's for a regular strap with no options (flags, etc).


----------



## debussychopin

Teeuu said:


> My most recent purchase was 14 OCT and it was 100 Euros. That's for a regular strap with no options (flags, etc).


Are you USA or Europe?


----------



## Teeuu

debussychopin said:


> Are you USA or Europe?


USA.


----------



## Teeuu

debussychopin said:


> Are you USA or Europe?


Wrong price, sorry. I also bought one of the picture books for 5 Euro, so the strap was 95 including shipping. Forgot about the book.


----------



## debussychopin

Teeuu said:


> Wrong price, sorry. I also bought one of the picture books for 5 Euro, so the strap was 95. Forgot about the book.


Yeah that makes better sense. Ok then. Thanks.


----------



## Mazzyracer

$85 dollars total in the US. That price is free shipping and no taxes.


----------

